#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-07
<levander> I'm running the Mythbuntu LiveCD.  I need to boot into safe graphics mode (because I'm only hooked up via TV out) and I need to use the noapic kernel option.  Anyone know how to do both?
<levander> By pressing F6 I can edit the boot options and add noapic.
<levander> By selecting "safe graphics mode" from Mythbuntu boot menu, I can boot into X with safe graphics mode.
<levander> But, I don't know how to do both.
<levander> Is there a kernel option to tell the kernel to boot into safe graphics mode?
<Daviey> levander: not sure - try #ubuntu, it'll be the same
<levander> I'm trying it, but those guys never know anything.
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> I've never need both :(
<Daviey> needed*
<rhpot1991> I've never had help in there either
<rhpot1991> there was some way to display boot options and modify the line by hand, might be able to try that
<Daviey> could boot into console/recovery then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then change to vesa?
<Daviey> AIUI safe graphics mode = vesa
<rhpot1991> live cd though
<Daviey> that way you could run noapic
<Daviey> hope that helps!
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Daviey> the other option would be to install ubuntu using the alternate cd, then convert to mythbuntu
<levander> I just found out if you hit F6, you can use the up and down arrows to highlight a boot option from the menu.  Whichever boot option is highlighted, the kernel options are displayed on the screen.
<Daviey> of course!  sily me
<levander> It looks like the safe graphics mode menu item was using the cevesa boot option to boot into safe graphics mode.  I'm waiting now to see if it worked.
<Daviey> doh.. /me didn't know cevesa existed!
<Daviey> beats manually editing xorg.conf
<levander> It worked!
<Daviey> anyway, nn
<Daviey> yah
<levander> I never heard of cevesa either.
<levander> No, the question is, since I have to pass some funky noapic kernel option to get this brand new motherboard to boot, do I live with it, or return the thing?
<Daviey> hmm.. i had a mobo that needed it for livecd - but worked once installed..
<Daviey> worth a try
<Daviey> anyway, need sleep - ttfn
<levander> Is there any easy way I can check to see if my sound card is working from within the LiveCD?  I haven't installed myth yet.
<jamesd> i wonder why this distro hasn't including the patch to make the kworld 110 and 115 remote work...
<morphios2> I have a question hope someone can answer me when scanning signal/noise should we get something more than 0?
<jamesd> i do on my kworld 115 card...
<morphios2> i can never get signal/noise other than 0 but i get the signal strenght part ok
<jamesd> morphios2, what card are you using?
<morphios2> nexus-s
<hansoffate> hi
<hansoffate> for some reaosn, my frontend/backend that i just built .... can't find the backend
<hansoffate> anyone here?
<Helvasca> hey
<hansoffate> hi
<Xenocide> hey guys i can't get my frontend to see my backend
<Xenocide> it connects to database fine
<Xenocide> but thats about it
<Xenocide> any ideas?
<Xenocide> superm1?
<Xenocide> got it, no permissions on /var/lib/mythtv
<kr00l> hello?
<morphios2> ok what dvb card works well with mythtv ...i think nexus has its problems
<foxbuntu> morphios2, dvb cards in general with linux right now arent great..
<kr00l> hello?
<Helvasca> hey
<FallenHi1okiri> hi is lirc_serial working out of the box or do I have to compile it (modules) by myself?
<Ethan> Hi everyone, on my ATI Radeon Xpress 200 video card (onboard), kaffeine plays DVB-S video smoothly (almost perfect), but mythtv is quite choppy, as if it werent using XV. How can I check if Myth is using XV and correct that if not?
<Ethan> I'm using mythbuntu 7.10
<Ethan> ok now i've found out that xine plays the video well, i'll try to use that as the video play command from myth
<rhpot1991> I use xine for mythvideo
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythVideo
<rhpot1991> info there about setting it up
<Ethan> i just put "xine -f %s" in the setup/setup/mediasettings/videosettings/playersettings field and it works much better already
<Ethan> hm but still not as nice as in kaffeine... i wish i could see the parameters that kaffeine uses
<Ethan> i still get only abaout 10-15fps
<Ethan> and mythfrontend is only using 40$ cpu
<Ethan> 40%
<Ethan> whats the easiest way to sort and rename and weed-out the 50 channels i want, out of the 1000 that were detected?
<rhpot1991> you could try something like xvmc ic you use nvidia to cut down that cpu
<rhpot1991> 1000 channels seams like a lot, why so many?
<rhpot1991> in mythtv-setup you can modify the channels I believe
<Ethan> i'm not worried about cutting down the CPU, quite the opposite, i want it to use another 40% and give me better framerates... unfortunately not using nvidia (yet) so no xvmc... but like i said, kaffeine runs BEAUTIFULLY doing the exact same thing, all i need to do is make myth do it the same way :-)
<Ethan> on the Astra 19.2E satellite, there are almost 1000 channels
<Ethan> so the 20-30 i'm interested in are scattered in channel numbers between 5 and 60000 (dont ask me why... the mythtv scan doesnt work so i had to scan using dvb-apps and then import the channels.conf into myth)
<CarlFK> ubuntu net install has a mythtv option, but errors with Jan  7 15:57:59 in-target: Couldn't find task mythbuntu-desktop
<CarlFK> I am guessing there is a package, but it isn't spelled like that?
<Ethan> AHA finally found something (i kinda expected) in the console: "videooutputXV: could not find suitable xvidoe surface, falling back to shared memory"
<Ethan> that was using mplayer
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-desktop - The Mythbuntu standalone system
<rhpot1991> did you apt-get update?
<CarlFK> what is  mythbuntu-meta ? https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-meta
<CarlFK> rhpot1991: I am in the alternate installer, so no.
<CarlFK> no hits: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mythbuntu-meta
<rhpot1991> why are you looking for that?
<CarlFK> to see if there there is really a mythbuntu-desktop.deb
<directhex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/mythbuntu-desktop
<rhpot1991> there is
<directhex> believe it or not, to find mythbuntu-desktop, you have to search for mythbuntu-desktop
<directhex> or do a SOURCE search for mythbuntu-meta
<directhex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/source/mythbuntu-meta
<CarlFK> oh, sorry, should have mentioned: ubuntu *hardy* net install...
<CarlFK> -desktop isn't in the hardy repos
<CarlFK> but I somehow didn't find the gutsy one either.
<Ethan> also, my video preview in the channel browser doenst work, i see the area where it should be in the top right, but instead there is a black area in the top left which is trying (but failing) to display the video
<rhpot1991> CarlFK: just do the ubuntu install first, then install mythtv after you have a working system
<rhpot1991> then you can update your sources and all
<rhpot1991> though I can't promise that there isn't some dependency problem there
<CarlFK> rhpot1991: ill file a bug report.  somone can either fix it or remove the option
<rhpot1991> its on the gutsy repos, I checked my system when you nentioned it
<CarlFK> right.  not in hardy
<rhpot1991> its prob more of a discrepancy within apt right now cause hardy isn't stable yet
<rhpot1991> while people are working on packages sometimes dependencies break
<CarlFK> ack.  it is in hardy.
<rhpot1991> if you install the base first then at least you can see why its failing
<CarlFK> logs from the install  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Jan07/b/log - syslog has:  in-target: Couldn't find task mythbuntu-desktop
<CarlFK> ill do a nomall install
<CarlFK> should I do desktop or just server?
<rhpot1991> is this a mythbuntu cd or ubuntu?
<rhpot1991> that seems like it might be something other than a package problem
<rhpot1991> it normally says "package blah depends on package x so package blah cannot be installed"
<CarlFK> net, so just the kernel and initrd.gz - the rest gets pulled from the repos
<Ethan> does this in my Xorg.0.log already mean I can use XV and XVMC ?
<Ethan> (II) Loading extension XVideo
<Ethan> (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
<Ethan> xvinfo says "no adaptors present"
<rhpot1991> xvmc is only on nvidia
<Ethan> great, so those lines mean nothing... aparently XV isnt working either :(
<directhex> xv is broken on ati
<directhex> in general
<directhex> most things are
<rhpot1991> ya I switched to nvidia when xv was 2/3 too large on my ati card
<rhpot1991> 18 month old (then) bug that still wasn't fixed
<rhpot1991> there were work arounds, but it required eating cpu and junk
<CarlFK> Im doing just server.  I can add u-desktop on top of that if I need to
<FallenHitokiri> hi i try to install mythbuntu on my system conected to a tv using a ati radeon 9000 (composite out) - after booting (no problems here) I get a message that my system is running in low graphics mode - I confirm and after that nothing happens. black screen, white cursor blinking in top left
<FallenHitokiri> any ideas?
<Ethan> when booting, pass a vga= parameter
<Ethan> look that up in google to see some possible params
<FallenHitokiri> Ethan: I'll try. thanks
<Ethan> i'm no expert but thats what i'd try first... i think i had to do something similar
<FallenHitokiri> hm. doesn't work :(
<Ethan> aha, after installing the prop.ATI driver instead of the Ubuntu drivers, I have an XV capable display
<Ethan> fallen: how far do you get when booting?
<FallenHitokiri> Ethan: X-Server is starting and I get the message "running in low graphic option" I can configure my screen and test it -> works, after I press okay i get a black screen with the blinking cursor
<Ethan> hmmm
<Ethan> sorry no great idea just offhand
<FallenHitokiri> no problem, thanks for your help
<Ethan> sigh, with the ATI driver the myth menus are all messed up...
<FallenHitokiri> safe grafic's work
<FallenHitokiri> how much space should I use for /  with frontend and backend? (i want a separate data partition [lvm])
<rhpot1991> Ethan: messed up how?
<Ethan> mom
<Ethan> hm after a few re-runs i guess it's cleared up... i had "random theme" enabled so it kept doing "prescaling images" every time... not a good idea when debugging :)
<Ethan> wow okay now xv is working, even the scrolling text on NTV looks ok
<Ethan> hm but now (since i rebooted) for some reason, sasc-ng isnt working anymore, it was running perfectly
<CarlFK> rhpot1991:  "mythbuntu-desktop: Depends: mythbuntu-control-centre but it is not going to be installed"
<CarlFK> want me to file a bug?
<rhpot1991> dunno, not really up to me, I don't do anything with the packages
<rhpot1991> what happens if you try to install MCC first?
<rhpot1991> does it not exist or does it have a dependency issue?
<rhpot1991> also why are you using hardy?
<Ethan> ah okay it was just a keychange... i guess it was only by accident that it stopped working at the same time
<CarlFK> rhpot1991: hardy - just testing things, like the installer
<CarlFK> mythbuntu-control-centre: Depends: mythbuntu-common but it is not installable
<CarlFK> E: Broken packages
<CarlFK> E: Package mythbuntu-common has no installation candidate
<directhex> there's no hardy mythbuntu stuff yet
<directhex> mythbuntu preparedness will be stated on http://mythbuntu.org/ as and when
<CarlFK> directhex so don't bother reporting this?
<directhex> it's not going to be news for anyone involved
<Ethan> how can i change the style of the OSD bar at the bottom?
<Dr_willis> thats in the mytytv-setup themes setting i think.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I dont recall a site with screenshots of all the different themes.. anyone seen one?
<directhex> the official wiki?
<Dr_willis> lets look.. i dont recall seeing one there.. but i aint been there in a few months
<directhex> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Themes
<Dr_willis> There we go. :) I tend to set up the themes i like... then leave them alone.  i forget the names of the ones i even use. Looks like its  Isthmus, and g.a.n.t
<Ethan> i know where to change the themes in general, but they all seem to use the same OSD bar at the screen bottom
<Ethan> i always get the blue trapezoid with the red tab on top
<Ethan> but the channel name never fits in right, and i'd like something transparent
<directhex> Ethan, so change the OSC
<directhex> OSD
<Ethan> okay *searching menu structure for that point* :)
<Daviey> CarlFK: if you want bleeding edge - use the weekly builds trunk repo
<Ethan> ahaaaaa finally found it: setup/Setup/Tv settings/Playback/page 5 or so :-)
<Dr_willis> I wonder how many pages of settings there are in  the setup tool.
<Ethan> way too many... over 100 (maybe 200)
<Ethan> one thing I might actually contribute after digging deep enough (only been using myth for 3 days now) is an intuitive menu structure
<Ethan> i wish the TV stations would correctly label the audio tracks (language)...
<Ethan> I always watch movies in english where available (but here in germany, the default adio track is alwaays german, and the others are not labelled at all)
<Ethan> thanks guys, i love this OSD :)
<Ethan> so... now all i need to do.. is configure remote and sort my channels
<Ethan> now, if only i could get mythtv's channel scan to work... *sigh*
<Dr_willis> I get "Scanning Channel" For all my channel Names. :(
<Dr_willis> heh..
<Dr_willis> wonder where to fix that at manually. I only got 60 channels.
<rhpot1991> Dr_willis: do you use SD?
<Dr_willis> I just use the normal SD tv signal from the cable. Yes.. channels 1-60
<Dr_willis> Wife took the STB
<Dr_willis> Plus all i watch is on the Low channels anyway. :) i dont need the stb
<rhpot1991> well SD as in Schedules Direct
<Dr_willis> OR SD card. :)
<Dr_willis> i do use SchedulesDirect.
<Dr_willis> I wasent using it for a while.. then tried it again yestarday.  some how my channels got out of order with them.. but they fixed that  :)
<Dr_willis> I just dont have the proper names. or icons for the channels
<Dr_willis> Which is a trivial annoyance.. but still annoying
<rhpot1991> I had problems where it would randomly not get names for the channels, I fixed it by removing the channels/sources and readding till it worked (don't remember the correct combo)
<rhpot1991> icons is another tough area
<Dr_willis> Heh.. Yea. I am still  usingthe old listing - i havent tried removing them.
<Dr_willis> I saw a bunch of shows i wanted to record this week.. so letting the box just record them for now.
<rhpot1991> I messed with that for a while, both with trying to grab from the SD listings and with mastericon file
<rhpot1991> can't tell you what I ended up doing to get them working, but I have almost all of them so I stopped messing
<Dr_willis> got another bug where the video playbackis garbled. :) but aparently thats a ubuntu/nvidia issue i hear. I tend to watch the recordings on a diffrent machine. So its not a big issue either
<Dr_willis> next step is to figure out how to auto-reencode the recordings and zap the comercials.
<Dr_willis> But i think my days of watching videos at work are over.. :( they are rearanging the whole factory/boss's and so forth.
<rhpot1991> I had a script that autoremoved the commercials
<rhpot1991> problem was that a lot of times the commercial flags weren't 100% accurate
<rhpot1991> Dr_willis: do you watch on a computer at work or something else?
<rhpot1991> ipod/psp/etc
<Dr_willis> yea - on a laptop.. i may have to go back to watching them on my GP2x  it can do xvid 320x240 res. :)
<Dr_willis> Brother took my psp. :)
<Dr_willis> Been looking at getting a smaller video player. but not seen any i like.
<Dr_willis> Plus i watch a lot of anime with subtitles.. so i cant read them on a 2 inch screen
<rhpot1991> what about ipod touch/
<Dr_willis> I aint buying *&@&@# from apple. :)
<rhpot1991> heh, why not?
<Dr_willis> id rather get an Asus EEE for that kindof $$
<Dr_willis> Apple can... well.. i wont go on...
<Dr_willis> 100% mark up price for one..... :P
<directhex> for a while the imac was good value
<Dr_willis> Value and Apple. :) Heh heh.
<rhpot1991> I love my ipod
<rhpot1991> had an rca lyra before it
<Dr_willis> That appletv, or mac mini. would be nice to have.. but i donthave the $$.
<rhpot1991> thing was the size of a brick, and swelled up when it charged
<Dr_willis> I dont even want/need a mp3 player. - Its just more noise to me. dont get me started on the RIAA either. hehheh.
<Dr_willis> I do like my Van's Sirus radio. but the Free Year is almost up on it.
<rhpot1991> I was saying the ipod touch cause thats wide screen, subs might be readable on it
<rhpot1991> and chapter skipping can simulate commercial skipping (when I ever get it working)
<Dr_willis> Yea.. well. the subtitles videos are not tv recordings.
<Dr_willis> so no comercials in them.
<Dr_willis> Cheapest way to do all this is just get a portable dvd player that can do divx i guess.
<Dr_willis> They are getting decent in the cost/value/addons now a days
<rhpot1991> just run mythtv on a small laptop
<rhpot1991> with your videos in mythvideo
<rhpot1991> or even any OS can play them
<rhpot1991> might have a problem with the cost though
<Dr_willis> Yep. thats why i was looking at the EEE. But  its all on hold for now. tilli see what Boss I have at work now. I dont want to get fired for watching videos at work.
<Dr_willis> So for now - im recording/archiving my fave shows. Thas why i would like to auto-remove comercials/recncode to somting a bit smaller.
<Dr_willis> but no hurry there either.. I got a 300gb hd for $40 - over the weekend . just for recordings
<Ethan> oh man... now all of a sudden i have this problem mit Xorg using 100% CPU and everything very very slow (hitting arrow down, to go from one menu item to the next, takes 10 seconds (!!!)
<rhpot1991> if you just go in and edit the commflags you can check  them then tell them to transcode
<rhpot1991> isn't much work
<rhpot1991> though if you have a lot of shows it may be
<Dr_willis> Yea. it gets a bit confusing :) of course I really should set up this on a faster machine.
<Dr_willis> gotta track down a howto on it.
<Ethan> i think i've read about this problem somewhere but now i cant find it
<rhpot1991> Ethan: give your ati card a hug
<directhex> which theme are you using? switch to iulius and see if it fixes it
<Ethan> okay i'll try that... i think it may have started when i turned opengl on somwhere deep in the myth setup menu
<Ethan> man, it'll take me 15 minutes to get there at this rate :-(((
<rhpot1991> I'd turn off opengl
<rhpot1991> unless you are sure you have support for it
<rhpot1991> especially if stuff was working well before you turned it on
<directhex> it MIGHT be an opengl problem, if the theme you use has a bugged animated element
<Ethan> after reading this (http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/293314) i'm pretty sure thats what the problem is, the fading in/out of mnenu text takes like a minute (no shit!)
<rhpot1991> my understanding is that opengl just gets you animations going from menu to menu, functionality wise they are all the same
<Ethan> any way i can turn off opengl manually, without going through the myth menus?
<rhpot1991> its in the db somewhere
<Dr_willis> i though gl was required for most of the themes? or is it just some features of the themes.
<rhpot1991> don't ask me where though
<Dr_willis> :0
<rhpot1991> Dr_willis: opengl is off by default
<Dr_willis> One of these days i need to learn more MythTV.
<rhpot1991> Ethan: might be able to change it in mythweb if you have that setup
<directhex> -O ThemePainter=Qt
<rhpot1991> directhex that just applies for the current session right?  He would still need to go in and disable it for other sessions?
<Ethan> you mean in http://mythtv/mythweb/settings/settings ? thats where i was just looking, but cant find "theme" or "paint"
<Ethan> or "gl" for that matter
<Ethan> aha, i have to select a host, not "global"... now i found it
<Ethan> the theme is "titivillus" by the way
<Ethan> Titivillus
<Ethan> yaaaaaay that was the trick :-) changed the painter to "qt" and hit ctrl-alt-backspace and now my mythmenus are usable again :-D thanks!!!
<Ethan> now, back to that transponder scan... i think i had just experienced a breakthrough when my girlfreind called...
<Ethan> why do the theme images need to be prescaled EVERY TIME i start myth???
<javatexan> so converting mpeg to h.264....mencoder or ffmpeg...is one better than the other?
<Dr_willis> I need to learn todo that better javatexan  :) My videos i recoded looked like poo.
<javatexan> lol....how do you tell them to do a h.264 mpeg file...it wants to do divx or something
<Ethan> has anyone tried using phpmysql on the mythbackend yet, to edit the channel list?
<Ethan> with over 1000 channels in the list after a scan, editing within myth or even the mythweb is pretty slow
<directhex> i do that a fair bit
<directhex> for channel icons, mostly
<Ethan> coooool apt-get installed phpmyadmin, logged in, table channels.... *happy*
<Ethan> at least i can bilk delete easier this way
<Ethan> and make a backup of the channels list :)
<lime4x4> which setting should i use for a mce remote model 1039
<lime4x4> the bottom is black and the top is silver
<rhpot1991> javatexan: h.264 is extremely slow in gutsy
<rhpot1991> what are you encoding for your tv screen or some other device?
<TazgodX> so how do i connect to samba on my mythbox in windows? anyone know?
<rhpot1991> \\ip\sharename
<rhpot1991> provided you have the share setup correctly
<TazgodX> i connect with linux easily
<rhpot1991> ip can be substituted for the computer name if windows can resolve it
<javatexan> rhpot1991: yes for screen
<TazgodX> what would sharename be tho?
<javatexan> i don't want to lose a whole lot of quality,
<directhex> TazgodX, whatever you set your share up as
<TazgodX> got it
<TazgodX> thanks
<directhex> also, if you want name resolution, ensure windows and samba are in the same workgroup
<TazgodX> yeah i got that set up
<javatexan> these are mpeg2 files f
<javatexan> is there a better way to go...I am only going to watch these in mythtv
<javatexan> I am really just trying to get some of the hd back
<javatexan> the h.264 I was using on windows was dropping the sizes pretty far..
<rhpot1991> I think mythtv can transcode to xvid, poke around at that cause you can set up a transcode to happen automagically
<TazgodX> i never got mythtv to transcode to work
<rhpot1991> other than that I use ffmpeg to do mpeg4/xvid/h.264 ipod encodes fairly reliably, something like that can be setup to run in a user job automagically too
<rhpot1991> strange, I thought transcode worked out of the box
<javatexan> even from just a folder...I am hoping to transcode the mpeg2 and move it into the mythtv video folder
<rhpot1991> I'll look at transcoding on my box, I know I've done lossless mpeg2
<rhpot1991> I gotta run, I'll hop on here later tonight
<javatexan> well lossless mpeg2 are big files....I would like to move them to mpeg4 or avi to save HD
<directhex> avi is a container, not a codec
<directhex> put pcm wav and rgb video into an avi container, and you're looking at some fairly chunky file sizes
<TazgodX> divx and XviD are main codecs for avi files
<directhex> divx and xvid are mpeg4 part 2 codecs which have some popularity in the pirate video scene
<TazgodX> use them with VBR MP3 and you get decently small
<TazgodX> is that the only use? pirate video scene? is that why there are DivX support being added to DVD players?
<TazgodX> couldn't be because its a good backup codec could it?
<directhex> largely
<TazgodX> i personally back up most of my movies in XviD, because it is a nice codec, and mythtv can play them
<directhex> part 2 codecs aren't space-efficient compared to part 10, but there's an enormous volume of content available using them. not things people make themselves - imovie uses part 10, windows movie creator uses vc-1
<directhex> so it's not things people make themselves, and it's not stuff they buy (since that's drm'd vc-1)
<directhex> so that leaves a pretty small pool of content
<flami> humm , even though I think Im a bit wrong here .... Im trying to find out what kernel module i should compile for lirc , none of the drivers in ./configure seem to be right one ... I have this http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/pinnacle_systems/PCTV_USB_STICK remote .
<directhex> flami, the module isn't related to the remote, it's related to the receiver
<flami> yes
<flami> well its easy
<flami> my reciever is the PCTV_USB:STICK
<flami> and i cant find that in the ./configure
<directhex> flami, plugged into what?
<flami> USB ^^
<directhex> usb tuner, or usb ir receiver?
<flami> usb tuner ( for dvbt )
<directhex> i2c.
<flami> what you eman with i2c ? :P
<flami> mean........ ^
<directhex> i mean configure lirc to use an i2c receiver
<lime4x4> Do u still have to go thru the whole process of downloading the lirc module for the mce remote that uses the lirc_mceusb2 module? Running the latest mythbuntu with all updates
<flami> <--- debian  /hides
<The_Rebel> yo
<Xenocide> hey guys is anyone able to help me with a remote wonder II?
<Xenocide> no one?
<Xenocide> r487ff28
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-08
<lime4x4> i added another hard disk to my myth box how do i change who owns it? I use gparted to format it. It's mounted at /media/sdb1 but it's owned by root i need to change it to allow mythtv to use it
<directhex> chown to change ownership. chmod to change what given users can do
<lime4x4> it would be sudo chown john /mnt/sdb1?
<directhex> yes
<lime4x4> thanks
<rhpot1991> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<levander> Okay, how do I get to the mixer in Mythbuntu?
<levander> I've got some hum from my speakers I want to try to get rid of.
<lime4x4> in a terminal type alsamixer i think
<levander> In Ubuntu with Gnome, there was just some speaker icon I clicked on to get to the mixer.
<levander> lime4x4: Cool, gimme a sec to try.
<lime4x4> you might need to use groud islolation cables to get rid of the hum that's what i had to do
<levander> ground isolation cables? wtf?
<rhpot1991> random crashes == fun
<lime4x4> radioshack has them
<levander> how much?
<lime4x4> what happens is u have feedback from to powered devices
<lime4x4> i think they were under 15 bucks
<lime4x4> they make a kit with the 1/8th stereo plug adaptor
<rhpot1991> what are they, just some fancy cables with extra protection?
<levander> You know, I had mythbuntu on an old box that was too slow.  I just manipulated the mixer in Gnome to get rid of it.  Now I buy a new fast computer, and I have to buy ground isolation cables.
<levander> And, I can't get rid of blurry tickers on CNBC.
<levander> Which were fine if I turned on deinterlacing with my old computer.
<levander> I need someone to yell at!
<rhpot1991> levander: alsamixer will do the same as the gnome mixer
<lime4x4> there rca cables with a round plastic thing that isolates the ground wires
<rhpot1991> I've used it on a box with gnome mixer before
<lime4x4> gotta run be back later
<Daviey> alsamixer is often better IMO
<levander> I know there are a few different devices that the mixer operates on and you have to pick the "right" one...  I'm gonna go look at the devices in alsamixer
<rhpot1991> I like this description "Modifying the default may have severe consequences"
<levander> Yall really don't think it's a software thing?  It's definitely a hardware thing?
<levander> Because, I'm thinking about re-installing vanilla Ubuntu with Gnome, then installing Mythbuntu, like I had it before.
<levander> And see if the hum goes away that way...
<rhpot1991> I'd try a live cd to test it
<Daviey> levander: i wouldn't think it's mythbuntu's fault - mythbuntu is closely based on ubuntu
<Daviey> v. closey
<sung_> hrm
<sung_> so, my myth box is in another room in my house
<sung_> and i want to contorl it from another machine on my network
<rhpot1991> sung_: you can control it over telnet
<rhpot1991> sung_: or have the other machine be a frontend that connects to that backend
<sung_> what can i do over a terminal?
<sung_> is there some command line thing to control the frontend
<sung_> eg, open up music player, and play this?
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Telnet_socket
<sung_> ah!
<sung_> thanks!
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-11.html#ss11.6
<rhpot1991> that too
<rhpot1991> np
<sung_> i was hoping for something a bit more abstract
<rhpot1991> does the other computer run linux?
<rhpot1991> actually that idea wont work anyways
<rhpot1991> you could prob code up some web interface to send telnet commands
<sung_> i was thinking about just doing it all via vnc
<sung_> and that's good if i'm on the local network
<sung_> only issue would be the crazy resolution
<rhpot1991> so the backend should do the playing and it should happen on the tv that its connected to right?
<sung_> right.
<sung_> but i'm not in the same room
<rhpot1991> or should the tv output happen on the one doing the commands
<sung_> and for the most part, i just want to control it for playing music
<sung_> i'm guessing the best thing to do is just play music via mpg123
<rhpot1991> if its just music its a lot easier
<sung_> any good curses mp3 players you can think of that support playlists and hte like?
<rhpot1991> just use a music player (pleanty of them, rhythmbox is good) and control it with vnc or nx (http://www.nomachine.com/) or something
<rhpot1991> heck there might be some sort of network hookins for some of the music players
<rhpot1991> xmms isn't bad either
<rhpot1991> those are about the only 2 I ever used
<Benny_132> hi all i jsut wanted to no i wanna setup mythbuntu but i only want to use it for mythvideo i dont need to record any shows just like it how organised mythvideo is will i need a tv tuner card and how would i connect it to my 32" lcd tv ???
<rhpot1991> you don't need a tuner if you aren't going to record
<rhpot1991> and you can hookup by using some method of output from your video card
<Dr_willis> I use MythTV on several machines just to give me a video player front end for the TV.
<Dr_willis> none have tuners.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. All my channels have a callsign and name of   like  "Adding Channel 2" - I see in Mythweb where i can correct this, But whats the differnce btween the callsign and name?    callsign is like 'NICK" and Name would be "Kickalodian" ?
<pdragon> i think the callsign is the short abbreviation it shows in mythweb
<pdragon> name is the long full name of the channel
<pdragon> if it has one
<Dr_willis> Ok. :) not wanting to mess things up.  i see that ONE channel did get its name and description right.. 1 out of 60 heh.
<Dr_willis> and its the "Info Channel" that is just banner ads all day. heh heh.
<pdragon> i would get that if i just tried to get the channels right from the tuner and not schedules direct
<Dr_willis> Well it was Schedules Direct that some how messed up.
<Dr_willis> I may try deleting the  listing, and readding it - i guess.. that might get it going easier.
<Dr_willis> not sure how safe it is to do this with mythweb while its recording.
<pdragon> changing the name and callsign shouldn't affect anything
<rhpot1991> callsign for me is stuff like WGAL
<rhpot1991> their broadcast name or whatever
<Dr_willis> Ok. :) well off to Station  ZZz. for some Comercial Free Sleep.
<javatexan> howdy all...I am happier...been writing code all day.....yeeeehaw! :))
<rhpot1991> javatexan: mess with transcode at all?
<rhpot1991> it has the ability to do mpeg4 out of the box (xvid I believe)
<javatexan> funny you ask....been failing miserably all day at it
<rhpot1991> strange, how does it fail?
<javatexan> I have everything about good, but I am still trying to take mpeg files from another source outside of mythtv and have mythtv mark commercials and transcode to another format like h.264....anyone been down this path before?
<rhpot1991> and did you enable transcoding on the backend?
<javatexan> not it....me....
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I dunno about feeding it a video from a different source
<javatexan> the files i have don't come from BE source, so its not in db to to the transcode
<javatexan> if I could fool it into thinkin it made the mpeg filles ....then maybe
<javatexan> could I copy the files to the recording folder and run some script to add them to the db...like findOrphans.pl and then run the transcode stuff?
<rhpot1991> well youcan drop a file in and add it as a recording
<rhpot1991> there is a 'myth.rebuilddatabase.pl' in the contrib folder
<javatexan> Ill look at it
<rhpot1991> myth.rebuilddatabase.pl --file MyVideo.avi
<javatexan> okay now we are getting somewhere
<rhpot1991> should add it to your recordings, then theoretically you can go in and make new cut points by hand and trim the commercials out
<rhpot1991> and then transcode it
<rhpot1991> provided it doesn't blow up at your source at some point
<rhpot1991> I've used it to bring old recordings back in
<javatexan> LOL...no joke
<rhpot1991> in order to transcode you have to hit the checkbox in mythtv-setup that enable transcoding
<rhpot1991> 4 or 5 pages in on the general menu
<rhpot1991> same place you enable user jobs
<javatexan> okay...how many processes should I have in the BE....right now I have 1 i think, but I have Core DUO 2.2 GHz and 2GB ram...what do you think?
<javatexan> i want 10....naw....LOL
<rhpot1991> I do all my transcoding on an amd 1900+
<rhpot1991> works good enough for me
<rhpot1991> you can set up new recordings to transcode automagically
<rhpot1991> wont help you with the imported ones, but its good to know
<rhpot1991> core 2 duo should be more than enough for anything you throw at it, just let it pound through one at a time
<henkpoley> My mythtranscode started from MythArchive is trashing (swapping)
<henkpoley> Is here anything I can do to prevent that?
<henkpoley> And what would be usefull dumps for a bugreport?
<henkpoley> Nobody here?
<Ethan> good morning :)
<Ethan> i still have hundreds of scanned channels in myth and its very tedious to sort out the ones i want... and even after deleting the unwanted ones, i dont know an easy way of re-sorting them so that they get decent channel numbers (like 1-50 instead of 659, 10768, 65520)
<Ethan> i guess nobody knows a really cool way of browsing & sorting 500+ chans?
<Daviey> yeah, delete those you don't watch
<FallenHi1okiri> what settings do I have to use to be able to scan channels (germany + dvb-s) - I only get "cannot access card" (don't know if the translation is right, I run a german gui)
<Ethan> what do you use to scan?
<Ethan> i'm working on german dvb-s right now
<FallenHi1okiri> Ethan: I tryed to run scan with the myth-config
<Ethan> i found that pretty hard to get working
<FallenHi1okiri> I used EPG / ETI, selected dvb card and diseq -> lnb
<Ethan> first try "scan Astra-19.2E" in the dvb-apps directory
<Ethan> usually in /usr/share/dvb-apps/examples/scan/dvb-s or something like that
<FallenHi1okiri> one moment please - I have to switch the dvb card in another system
<Ethan> if you dont have that, do "sudo apt-get install dvb-apps" (or dvbapps)
<FallenHi1okiri> Ethan: dvb-utils?
<FallenHi1okiri> there is no dvb-apps / dvbapps
<Ethan> yeah it might be dvb-utils
<Ethan> i keep mixing those up
<FallenHi1okiri> login as: blitz
<FallenHi1okiri> blitz@fenris's password:
<FallenHi1okiri> Linux Baldur 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686
<FallenHi1okiri> The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;
<FallenHi1okiri> the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
<FallenHi1okiri> individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.
<FallenHi1okiri> Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<FallenHi1okiri> applicable law.
<FallenHi1okiri> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<FallenHi1okiri> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<FallenHi1okiri> blitz@Baldur:~$ sudo apt-get install dvb-apps
<FallenHi1okiri> [sudo] password for blitz:
<FallenHi1okiri> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<FallenHi1okiri> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<FallenHi1okiri> Reading state information... Fertig
<FallenHi1okiri> E: Konnte Paket dvb-apps nicht finden
<FallenHi1okiri> blitz@Baldur:~$ sudo apt-get install dvbapps
<FallenHi1okiri> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<FallenHi1okiri> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<FallenHi1okiri> Reading state information... Fertig
<FallenHi1okiri> E: Konnte Paket dvbapps nicht finden
<FallenHi1okiri> blitz@Baldur:~$ apt-cache search dvb-apps
<FallenHi1okiri> blitz@Baldur:~$ apt-cache search dvb
<FallenHi1okiri> dvb-utils - Viewer programs for DVB cards
<FallenHi1okiri> dvbackup - backup tool using MiniDV camcorders
<FallenHi1okiri> dvbsnoop - DVB / MPEG stream analyzer
<directhex|bsp> that's more than a little irritating
<Ethan> stop
<FallenHi1okiri> dvbstream - Broadcast a DVB Transport stream over a LAN
<FallenHi1okiri> dvbtune - Simple tuning application for DVB cards
<FallenHi1okiri> klear - DVB TV viewer and harddisk recorder for KDE
<FallenHi1okiri> kvdr - DVB (digital TV) Video Disk Recorder for KDE
<FallenHi1okiri> libdvb-dev - library to tune and command Digital Video Broadcasting cards
<Ethan> please only paste a few lines
<FallenHi1okiri> libdvbpsi3 - library for MPEG TS and DVB PSI tables decoding and generating
<FallenHi1okiri> libdvbpsi3-dev - development files for libdvbpsi3
<FallenHi1okiri> libdvbpsi4 - library for MPEG TS and DVB PSI tables decoding and generating
<FallenHi1okiri> libdvbpsi4-dev - development files for libdvbpsi4
<FallenHi1okiri> pentanet-doc - Documentation for Pent@NET Utilities
<FallenHi1okiri> pentanet-utils - Utilities for Pent@NET DVB Data receiving cards
<FallenHi1okiri> tinysnmp-module-dvb - DVB Data Receiver MIB module for TinySNMP
<FallenHi1okiri> vdr - Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards
<FallenHi1okiri> vdr-dev - Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards
<FallenHi1okiri> vdr-plugin-bitstreamout - Plugin for VDR to play AC3 sound over a sound card
<FallenHi1okiri> vdr-plugin-examples - Plugins for vdr to show some possible features
<FallenHi1okiri> vdr-
<FallenHi1okiri> sorry
<FallenHi1okiri> putty copied everything not the selected lines :(
<FallenHi1okiri> do I have to close mythtv before scanning?
<FallenHi1okiri> or stop the backend? my dvb-adapter is busy
<FallenHi1okiri> Ethan: I wanted to paste 2 lines with the exact error message - didin't recognize that putty copied _everything_ in the session to my clipboard
<Ethan> i guess he hit "paste" accidentally with a big buffer :(
<Ethan> in putty, the lines are copied automatically as soon as you mark them. dont use "copy"
<Ethan> when using scan, you need to stop the myth-backend first
<FallenHi1okiri> Ethan: wheres the dvb-utils directory?
<Ethan> only one dvb-application can use the card at one time... either myth, or scan, or kaffeine, mplayer, etc. etc.
<Ethan> fallen: i already told you further up
<FallenHi1okiri> ah - didn't se the line sorry
<FallenHi1okiri> another possible location? it's not in /usr/share
<Ethan> actuially i think its /usr/share/doc/dvb-something
<FallenHi1okiri> jep. doc is right
<Ethan> (whetever the guy was smoking who puts utilities into a doc directory...)
<FallenHi1okiri> scan is running :)
<Ethan> good... pipe the output into something like myscan.conf
<Ethan> "scan Astra-19.2E > mychannels.conf"
<Ethan> it will run for 10 minutes or so
<FallenHi1okiri> hm. if I'd know that I'd copied my channels.conf form vdr
<Ethan> then copy that file to somewhere with a short path (like /tmp) because you need to enter the path manually in myth
<Ethan> then import that channels.comf into myth
<Ethan> i dont know if the vdr channels.conf is the same format, you could try
<Ethan> i'm just telling you what i did yesterday
<FallenHi1okiri> hm. it's a old channels.conf... and 10 minutes are okay :)
<Ethan> but after scanning again in myth i anded up with 1200 channels and it takes hours to sort them
<FallenHi1okiri> I know that from vdr :)
<FallenHi1okiri> how do I import the channels.conf?
<Ethan> i'm still looking for an easy way to view, test, sort, edit the channels
<Ethan> you go to mythtv-setup, video input (or so), where you could do a scan
<Ethan> and change the "method" from "full frew scan" to "import channels.conf"
<Ethan> frew=freq
<Ethan> always stop mythbackend before running mythtv-setup
<FallenHi1okiri> hm... I thing I should start vnc - my tvout is not the best way to work on a setup
<FallenHi1okiri> or better my tv is not the newest one and I can hardly read something
<Ethan> also make sure to configure disecq - i have a quad LNB so i selected "universal - european"
<FallenHi1okiri> I got a quad lnb connected to a multisync
<Ethan> multiswitch?
<FallenHi1okiri> yes
<Ethan> thats just what i have too
<FallenHi1okiri> great :)
<Ethan> another tip: open a terminal window (xshell) and run mythfrondend or mythsetup from that - that way you'll see error messages on the console
<FallenHi1okiri> hm. how do I enable vnc form command line?
<Ethan> thats how i saw the "diseq not conf'd" message
<Ethan> hm... dunno
<Ethan> dont you have another monitor? hook it to your mythtv box and get everything running that way before you try using tv-out
<FallenHi1okiri> hm. I hope it doesn't kill my configuration. first time I tryed this I didn't get my tvout working with a connected monitor
<Ethan> what video card?
<FallenHi1okiri> ati radeon 9000
<FallenHi1okiri> monitor connected - rebooting :)
<FallenHi1okiri> ah - tvout isn't working if a monitor is connected via dvi - analog + tvout work
<Ethan> okay, then it sould work again when you disconnect the monitor, right?
<Ethan> damn, drilled a 12mm hole through the wall but cant cet my rj45 plug through :(
<Ethan> need 15mm
<directhex|bsp> snip & re-crimp!
<Ethan> yeah i guess i'll have to...
<Ethan> but i'm too lazy :P
<Ethan> i've been living with the cable going through 2 doors for a year now^^
<FallenHi1okiri> Ethan: I tryed to import it but it doesn't add channels
<Ethan> after import, do a mythfilldatabase
<Ethan> but start the backend again first
<FallenHi1okiri> no. still no tv
<Ethan> what do you mean "no tv", what exactly are you doing?
<Ethan> when importing the channels.conf in mythtv-setup, you can see if its doing something or not
<Ethan> if not, then check the file path and contents
<FallenHi1okiri> Ethan: file path and contents are okay but I don't get a output
<FallenHi1okiri> found my mistake.
<Ethan> output of what?
<FallenHi1okiri> there happend nothing when I tryed to import my channels - I used mythtv-setup -> edit channels -> channel scan and not link -> chanelscan.
<FallenHi1okiri> now he's importing my channels.conf
<Ethan> hm... i thought those were the same menus... just in different places
<FallenHi1okiri> after that I have to run a mythfilldatabase and start the backend and then I should be able to watch tv, right?
<FallenHi1okiri> I thought so, too
<Ethan> first start backend, then mythfilldatabase. oh yes and for "tv guide sorce" select "epg only" (at least thats what i did)
<FallenHi1okiri> I did this, too
<Ethan> then mythfilldb should take about 5 mins
<Ethan> funny, on knoppmyth (which i tried first), there was a German "xmlsomething" but not in mythbuntu
<FallenHi1okiri> hm. maybe a tvtv.de integration?
<Ethan> tvmovie.de i think
<Ethan> oh well... epg is all i need
<FallenHi1okiri> I use EPG for ~4-6 years now and I'm still happy with ti :)
<FallenHi1okiri> hm. importing takes long
<Ethan> yes, maybe 10-15mins
<Ethan> it scans as it imports
<Ethan> i need to do some shopping... back later
<FallenHi1okiri> Ethan: works, thanks :) hf
<FallenHi1okiri>  14:04:53 up 38 min,  4 users,  load average: 5.41, 3.63, 2.50
<FallenHi1okiri> my load seems a bit high - and tv playback is not smooth - I guess 15-18fps
<FallenHi1okiri> it's a 2.6ghz celeron with 1gb ram
<rhpot1991> anyone see this: http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/08/directvs-pc-tuner-is-real/
<Ethan> fallen: make sure you are using xv
<Ethan> otherwise ...um... you're gone, ok
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
 * Dr_willis injects coffee...
<Dr_willis> Saw at the gas station they have 'Power Coffe' In the electric blue Pot!   - I aint going near that stuff. :P
<ner000> Hi Has anyone managed to get the Nebula Digitv remote working?
<Aquahallic> when running a slave backend... if all my capture cards are in my master backend... should I also setup the capture cards on the slave backend??
<rhpot1991> why is it a backend, why not just have it as a frontend that connects to your master backend
<Aquahallic> if it's a slave backend won't the master backend hand off jobs to it?? like transcoding and commflag jobs?
<Aquahallic> or am I mistaken about this??
<rhpot1991> commflag yes
<rhpot1991> transcoding can only happen on the backend that has the files
<rhpot1991> unless you have some nfs share setup to share the files, then it might work
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> I do
<Aquahallic> I have my master backend mounted to a 500 gig drive for my /var/lib/mythtv dir
<Aquahallic> then I export that out... and mount it as a NFS share for my slave backend
<Aquahallic> so to the slave it "looks like" it's a local folder
<Aquahallic> I just figured since my slave is a 2.6 gig p4 it was a shame to just "waste" those resources
<MythbuntuGuest01> hello need help
<Dr_willis> "Please state the nature of the mythubuntu emergancy"
<Dr_willis> :)
<MythbuntuGuest01> is a 800MHz enough to record tv?
<MythbuntuGuest01> :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm... interesting question.. I dont know. :)
<Dr_willis> I think my main box cpu's is running about at 1000, for powersavings most of the time. But if you start recording then transcode/tag cmercials.. it may not be enough.
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok, but perhaps someone else have the answer?
<Dr_willis> One way to find out.
<Dr_willis> try it and see if it works. :) or check the forums - 800 is a bit low im thinking.
<MythbuntuGuest01> yes but my usb stick doent work fopr linux i have a pci card but its in other pc and i will be sure that its enugh
<rhpot1991> does your tuner have hardware encoding?
<MythbuntuGuest01> i think no
<MythbuntuGuest01> its a 310i from pinac or something like that
<Aquahallic> if you're not using hardware encoding then 800 mhz is probably too low... when using a card that has an encoder onboard you offload the strain to the card freeing up the cpu for other processes
<MythbuntuGuest01> ah ok thanks now i seach for my card, but i think it hasnt a hardware encouder
<MythbuntuGuest01> i found, it has only a software encoder.. :(
<MythbuntuGuest01> to record tv what cpu speed do i need?
<MythbuntuGuest01> with no hardware encoder?
<Aquahallic> well.... you can try it... I'd set it up and get it recording a tv program.. then run 'top' and you can see your cpu usage
<rhpot1991> I think I've seen 1ghz somewhere as a recommended limit
<rhpot1991> can't recall where though
<Dr_willis> yea i was thinking 1 ghz as a min.
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok thanks..... do the 310i card work for with linux/ubuntu?
<Aquahallic> I'm running a 2.4 gig as my backend.. with a hardware encoder capture card... I'm currently watching a livetv program and my cpu is only at 4% useage
<MythbuntuGuest01> oh thats good, but my main computer cpu is so fast and not there for record :)
<MythbuntuGuest01> do someone know that the 310i fron pina or so work with ubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest01> +cle
<MythbuntuGuest01> it where better for me that my usb stick work but with the firmweware version found he no channels.....because the driver is only for usb 2.0 and not for 1.1 ....
<MythbuntuGuest01> ok i must go, thanks for you help... bye
<wweasel> Hello, I just installed Mythbuntu and am having some trouble. "Watch TV" returns: "Could not connect ot the master backend server -- is it running? Is the IP address set for it in the setup program correctly?
<wweasel> This is a standard Backend/Frontend install
<wweasel> Is there anyone here who could help me out?
<Aquahallic> have you gone into setup and populated the IP of your machine??
<wweasel> I suspect that my problem is because I set a password for the MySQL database (I intend to add another frontend), but haven't entered that password anywhere, so it can't connect.
<Aquahallic> you have to tell the frontend the info of the backend
<Aquahallic> it's in setup under general when you're in the frontend
<wweasel> Aquahallic: It's set to loopback, 127.0.0.1
<Aquahallic> do you have a static IP??
<wweasel> Aquahallic: huh? It's a combined master backend/frontend.
<wweasel> the local loopback should work fine
<rhpot1991> loopback is fine as long as the frontend is on the same box
<Aquahallic> it really doesn't have an impact here
<rhpot1991> did you enter your mysql password into the setup?
<wweasel> rhpot1991: Yes, I did. As I said before, I suspect that's the problem.
<wweasel> rhpot1991: Can't figure out where to tell MythTV the password though...
<Aquahallic> where you have the IP populated as 127.0.0.1 there's a user and password blank
<rhpot1991> ya
<wweasel> Aquahallic: oh!
<Aquahallic> ;)
<rhpot1991> might want to verify that username and password work properly on the mythconverg db if you created it by hand
<wweasel> Aquahallic: Hmmm...I don't see it. I'm in MythTV Setup, under 1. General ?
<Aquahallic> yes
<Aquahallic> see where it says.. Hostname
<Aquahallic> that's your 127.0.0.1 right?
<wweasel> First page is "Host Address Backend Setup"
<Aquahallic> ahhhh
<Aquahallic> you're in mythtv-setup
<Aquahallic> you need to be in the frontend
<Aquahallic> then.. Util/setup
<Aquahallic> setup
<Aquahallic> general
<wweasel> Sorry. I'm embarassed at how much trouble I'm having with this :P
<wweasel> Should user remain mythtv? (I'm assuming so, because I didn't change that manually)
<wweasel> hmmm...it seems my meddling has done me worse.
<wweasel> rhpot1991: You suggested that I "might want to verify that username and password work properly on mythconverg db" - how do I go about doing that?
<rhpot1991> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> I'm assuming you just changed the password for mythtv?
<rhpot1991> also how did you go about changing it?
<wweasel> In the installation dialogs on the Mythbuntu LiveCD, it suggested I add a password if I intend to put access the DB over the network. So I put one in the textbox.
<rhpot1991> hmmm (not positive) but that should work for you
<rhpot1991> try that command and see if it works
<wweasel> rhpot1991: It seems like I've created myself a problem. I get "Access denied"
<Aquahallic> it should be mythtv as user and password should be the password you created
<wweasel> rhpot1991: Perhaps I typo'd it. There wasn't a confirm password box, so...gah, that would be pretty silly.
<Aquahallic> populate that.. then next through all the rest... then reboot the box... your frontend will fireup... when it does.... exit out of frontend.. if you don't get an error saying it can't connect to the backend you're in good shape
<wweasel> Aquahallic: I think I need to reset the password. I can't get into the DB.
<Aquahallic> try... mysql -u root -p mythconverg
<rhpot1991> that text is stored somewhere
<Aquahallic> maybe you set the root password and not the mythtv user
<rhpot1991> let me poke around and see if I can remember
<rhpot1991> I think MCC should set the mythtv one, though I've never used it to do so
<Aquahallic> try the user as root and not mythtv with that command line string
<Aquahallic> if that gets you in.. you can set the mythtv password then
<rhpot1991> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Aquahallic> I think that's the password that mythtv uses.. not the password the mysql db is set at
<wweasel> what the hell...ok, i tried disabling MySQL Service from the MCC, then re-enabling it. Well, after disabling it it I shades out the box and can't be re-enabled... Think it removed the package. What packaged do I install?
<Aquahallic> in the mythbuntu control center?
<wweasel> this is ridiculous :(
<Aquahallic> under services??? you set the mysql to disabled?
<wweasel> i just did that.
<Aquahallic> ok... that's just the ethernet interface
<wweasel> oh
<rhpot1991> thats where it stores the default password, I'm not sure if it updates it if you change it via MCC or not, its worth him checking to see if he typo'd though
<Aquahallic> "I think"
<wweasel> why doesn't it let me re-enable it? :P
<rhpot1991> wweasel: try to close MCC and open it back up?
<wweasel> DBPassword is set to 8 alphanumeric characters bearing no resembance to the password I set :P
<Aquahallic> try opening a CLI then try... /etc/init.d/mysql status
<rhpot1991> can prob ignore that then, its the default one myth would have used
<Aquahallic> as root
<wweasel> Aquahallic: yeah, it says it's running. Uptime: 26 min, etc.
<Aquahallic> ok.. then you only removed the server interface that allows mysql to listen on a tcp port
<rhpot1991> and lost the password you set
<Aquahallic> fix the issue of the frontend not connecting to backend first
<wweasel> :(
<wweasel> thank you so much for your help, you two
<rhpot1991> hold up
<rhpot1991> you set up anything yet or not really?
<wweasel> nope.
<wweasel> time for a reinstall?
<rhpot1991> I think if you reconfigure the db it will ask you for the password again
<wweasel> ok
<Aquahallic> try mysql -u root mythconverg
<rhpot1991> sudo dpgk-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Aquahallic> and try the password you set during setup
<rhpot1991> do what Aquahallic says first
<Aquahallic> if you can get in like that.. then you can set the mythtv user password
<rhpot1991> if thats the case then the password in that txt might be your mythtv password, you can try that too
<wweasel> dpkg-reconfigure failed. "It's also possible that mysql-server wasn't running"
<wweasel> oh wait!
<wweasel> aha!
<Aquahallic> you removed mysql server
<wweasel> it worked when i typed in the password that i set on install
<Aquahallic> that's the tcp interface
<Aquahallic> ok
<Aquahallic> one sec
<rhpot1991> you set the root then
<rhpot1991> get that password from the txt file I told you
<rhpot1991> thats your mythtv user password
 * rhpot1991 wonders why dpkg failed though...
<wweasel> I hadn't typed in the password for the root account on mysql
<wweasel> "mysql -u root -p mythconverg" works, "mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg" doesn't.
<rhpot1991> ya
<wweasel> when typing in the password that i set.
<rhpot1991> cause you set the root password
<rhpot1991> go to /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> thats your mythtv password
<Aquahallic> because mysql-server isn't installed anymore
<rhpot1991> Aquahallic: how isn't it installed if he just connected with root?
<Aquahallic> when he set it to disabled.. it uninstaled the mysql server
<rhpot1991> he just disabled the service
<Aquahallic> no no
<Aquahallic> not mysql... only mysql SERVER
<wweasel> Aquahallic: you're right!
<Aquahallic> that's the portion that lets mysql listen on a tcp port
<Aquahallic> I know... I've been sitting RIGHT where YOU ARE!
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> :P
<Aquahallic> now.. when you go to connect another backend on the network to this master.. you'll need to re-install mysql server so it will listen on a tcp port for connections
<wweasel> Aquahallic: Alright, apt-get install'd it. "/etc/init.d/mysql-server start" ?
<Aquahallic> don't worry about that right now
<Aquahallic> get your frontend connected to the backend FIRST!
<wweasel> ok
<Aquahallic> shoot at one problem at a time
<Aquahallic> :P
<prekitt> How do I configure my serial ir receiver to mythbuntu, I have a homebrew ir receiver/blaster?
<prekitt> am Not sure how to enable lirc_serial kernel module
<Aquahallic> the serial on lirc that comes packaged with mythbuntu is broke
<Aquahallic> I have a serial homebrew myself
<Aquahallic> you have to install the pre-release of lirc 0.8.3 I think it is
<wweasel> Aquahallic: Since I installed mysql-server, mysql is throwing an error message.
<Aquahallic> yeah.. it's not configured yet
<wweasel> Ok
<wweasel> So how do I proceed?
<Aquahallic> hold... I'mma piss myself...LMAO
<Aquahallic> brnbb
<Aquahallic> brb
<wweasel> * MySQL is stopped.
<wweasel> kk
<prekitt> Aquahallic, did you get it to work with that?
<wweasel> rhpot1991: I'm back where we were.
<Aquahallic> yes... the pre-release of lirc works with serial homebrew
<wweasel> rhpot1991: MySQL root works with the password I set. user "mythtv" doesn't work with either password, not mine nor the one in mysql.txt
<wweasel> I'm assuming I don't want to tell MythTV to connect to MySQL as root. Seems wrong :P So, how to go about connecting as mythtv?
<wweasel> (btw, the problem with the ethernet interface is solved)
<Aquahallic> wweasel go read this URL....
<Aquahallic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-360401.html
<Aquahallic> that shows you how to reset the mythtv user password on mysql
<Aquahallic> :)
<rhpot1991> can also do it in phpmyadmin if you have that installed
<wweasel> Aquahallic: excellent. thanks :)
<Aquahallic> np
<Aquahallic> lemme know how you makeout
<Aquahallic> :)
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure why the password in the txt file shouldn't work if your password was the root one, but oh well
<rhpot1991> I know one guy had a problem distinguishing between an O and a 0 before
<Aquahallic> that .txt file.. is the password you setup in the frontend
<rhpot1991> took a whole day working on stuff and he realized it
<Aquahallic> it's a plain txt file..
<rhpot1991> Aquahallic: thats the password that mythtv generates for you mythtv mysql user, normally
<Aquahallic> you edit that file with the user and passord that you have SET
<Aquahallic> yes... but if he's changed it in the frontend setup.. it gonna be what he set it to... and not what the actual user/pass is on the db itself
<rhpot1991> ah ok, I see what you are saying
<Aquahallic> ;)
<rhpot1991> it is by default, but then he changed it
<Aquahallic> that's what the frontend USES to authenticate.. not what the mythtv password actually IS on the db
<Aquahallic> by default on a new install.. mythbuntu will set that to whatever it's set the mythtv user to
<Aquahallic> but if he's changed it... then it's whatever he's changed it TO.. .thus the frontend not connecting...:)
<rhpot1991> yep
<Aquahallic> so his BEST bet is to login as root to mysql and change the mythtv password.. then go set that .txt file to reflect the same
<wweasel> Aquahallic: I successfully changed the password. But mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg still doesn't work with the new password :P
<Aquahallic> did you restart mysql?
<wweasel> oh, nope!
<Aquahallic> :P
<rhpot1991> ya restart it to reload the privs
<wweasel> ok, trying that.
<Aquahallic> NOT mysql-server
<Aquahallic> only mysql
<Aquahallic> server has nothing to do with this
<wweasel> AHA! Success
<Aquahallic> :P
<rhpot1991> also an interesting note, if you use the -p flag with mysql it will ask for a password first before it even tries a connetion, so that doesn't guarantee you are able to hit it
<wweasel> mysql-server is working fine now.
<Aquahallic> NOW
<Aquahallic> go edit that mysql txt file to reflect the mythtv user and pass you just set
<Aquahallic> then reboot that box and let everything loadup again
<directhex> be sure to edit the file in /etc/mythtv and remove local copies in ~/.mythtv
<wweasel> mmm, the tension is building :)
<Aquahallic> lol
<wweasel> not really working
<Aquahallic> to enable mysql-server to listen for IP connections you'll have to edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf and change the 'bind-address' from 127.0.0.1 to an the IP of your backend server
<Aquahallic> how ya mean?
<Aquahallic> did the frontend fireup?
<wweasel> yep!
<wweasel> shows me all the correct information
<wweasel> localhost, mythconverg, user=mythtv, password is correct...
<wweasel> hit Next>, Next> and nothing happens.
<Aquahallic> ok... now... next through all that
<Aquahallic> then you'll be back to your frontend menu
<wweasel> nope, just closes.
<Aquahallic> what just closes?
<Aquahallic> the frontend?
<wweasel> the frontend
<rhpot1991> I wonder if the db didn't get created or something
<wweasel> "mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg" works.
<Aquahallic> he can login to it so I'd think it did
<wweasel> mythfilldatabsae doesn't
<Aquahallic> hmmm.... mine did that....
 * Aquahallic tries to remember what it was....:/
<wweasel> Access denied for user.
<Aquahallic> you get that when trying to login to the db as mythtv and using the password you created for it?
<wweasel> Nope
<wweasel> That works fine
<wweasel> "mythfilldatabase" throws an error
<Aquahallic> hrm
<wweasel> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Aquahallic> g'friend is watching tv so I can't go into my backend setup
<wweasel> lol
<Aquahallic> run through mythtv backend setup again... make sure everything is populated correctly
<Aquahallic> one suggestion though!
<Aquahallic> if you're going to be connecting other frontends to this... set a static IP
<wweasel> i have a static IP
<Aquahallic> then put the static IP in all the blanks that you have 127.0.0.1
<Aquahallic> ok
<Aquahallic> then...
<Aquahallic> run the backend setup again
<wweasel> can't even get into the backend setup
<Aquahallic> is the backend running?
<Aquahallic> do this
<Aquahallic> backout of the frontend
<wweasel> right now i'm at the desktop
<Aquahallic> at the desktop go into Applications/settings/mythtbackend setup
<wweasel> that's what i've tried
<Aquahallic> and what does it do when you try that?
<wweasel> "Mythbackend must be closed before continuing. Is it OK to close any rcurrently running mythbackend processes?" -> OK.
<Aquahallic> it should popup after that
<Aquahallic> unless that mythfilldatabase has something hungup
<Aquahallic> reboot that box... don't do ANYTHING but backout of the frontend.. then try to open the mythtv-setup
<wweasel> then a terminal window opens up throwing a lot of errors, mostly the same as mythfilldatabase does, telling me it can't connect to the database. then Database Configuration pops up, just like with the frontend.
<Aquahallic> is mysql running?
<Aquahallic> try /etc/init.d/mysql status
<wweasel> yep
<wweasel> rebooting
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> now.. when it comes up.. back right out of the frontend
<Aquahallic> then open mythtv-setup
<wweasel> should i open it from a terminal, so I see errout?
<Aquahallic> if it throws that setup window up again... go through it.. and put your static IPs for that backend server in the "server ip" and for the "masterbackend ip"
 * Aquahallic thinks that's what they're called
<Aquahallic> lol
<wweasel> Database Configuration again.
<Aquahallic> ^^^
<wweasel> put in static local IP, or local loopback 127.0.0.1?
<Aquahallic> try what I just said
<Aquahallic> the IP not a loopback
<wweasel> k
<wweasel> done
<wweasel> still no success
<wweasel> running mythtv-setup...
<Aquahallic> hrm
<wweasel> opens up database configuration again.
<wweasel> why don't I try telling Mythtv to connect to the DB as root?
<wweasel> still no luck
<Aquahallic> sec... .she's done with her show.. let me get into my setup
<wweasel> I think somehow the problem is with the ethernet interface. I can connect the db manually just fine.
<Aquahallic> ok.. go to /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Aquahallic> open it
<Aquahallic> find bind-address
<wweasel> 127.0.0.1
<Aquahallic> it will probably be 127.0.0.1 change it to your static IP
<rhpot1991> when you connect to the database can you do anything on it?
<rhpot1991> like a query or view tables or anything?
<wweasel> rhpot1991: Don't know MySQL, haven't tried
<Aquahallic> true... the db could be jacked
<rhpot1991> login with mythtv
<wweasel> can i get mythtv to restart the db from scratch?
<rhpot1991> and do 'select * from settings;'
<rhpot1991> I think that table should have data
<wweasel> has a bunch of info
<rhpot1991> then your db at least exists and your user has privs
<wweasel> for some reason it can't connect from mythtv backend though.
<Aquahallic> you didn't change any of those ports in the initial DB setup did you?
<wweasel> rhpot1991: Should I dpkg-reconfigure?
<wweasel> Aquahallic: nope!
<Aquahallic> tell me what you have for them
<wweasel> can't see them anymore :P
<Aquahallic> mine is... server runs on 6453
<wweasel> but it was 6543 i think
<Aquahallic> shows status on 6454
<wweasel> k
<wweasel> that must be it
<Aquahallic> master runs on 6543
<Aquahallic> actually... it's 6543
<Aquahallic> typo above
<wweasel> lol
<wweasel> so do we have any idea how to proceed?
<wweasel> it seems we've hit a rut.
<Aquahallic> try... dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Aquahallic> see if it will let you setup your db again
<rhpot1991> make sure you run that as sudo
<wweasel> done
<Aquahallic> ok... reboot
<wweasel> Aha, it worked!
<Aquahallic> :P
<wweasel> Now, "Could not connect to the master backend server -- is it running? Is the IP address set for it in the setup program correct?"
<Aquahallic> is that the frontend?
<rhpot1991> restart your backend
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<rhpot1991> though if you just restarted you machine that shouldn't be happening.......
<wweasel> didn't restart :P
<rhpot1991> sorry for thinking mid point there
<wweasel> restarted mysql only
<Aquahallic> reboot
<rhpot1991> ah, I saw reboot above
<wweasel> yeah
<wweasel> ok, ok :)
<wweasel> i was excited, i wanted immediate results :P
<Aquahallic> reason I said reboot... was you also set static IPs... so the mysql-server had to be restarted also... or it wouldn't bind
<Aquahallic> :)
<wweasel> rebooted. still "Could not connect to the master backend server" ...
<Aquahallic> is that on the frontend?
<wweasel> Yeah
<wweasel> I got in though!
<Aquahallic> ok... go through the general setup again
<wweasel> Chose "Watch TV"
<Aquahallic> on the frontend
<wweasel> and error
<wweasel> ok
<Aquahallic> and try changing that back to 127.0.0.1
<Aquahallic> for now
<Aquahallic> then you can work on the mysql-server portion after you get it working
<wweasel> Still no connecting.
<Aquahallic> did you backout of the frontend?
<Aquahallic> then come back in?
<wweasel> no
<Aquahallic> do that..
<wweasel> Could not connect.
<Aquahallic> you have the mythtv as user and the password you created in there?
<wweasel> nothing just works :P
<wweasel> yep
<wweasel> mythfilldatabase works now
<Aquahallic> see if you can get into mythtv-setup
<wweasel> connects just fine
<wweasel> oh, but "Connecting to backend server [...] Connection timed out. You probably should modify the Master Server settings in the setup program and set the proper IP address."
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> try mythbackend setup again
<wweasel> ok, i'm in mythtv-setup
<Aquahallic> set those IPs back to 127.0.0.1 again
<Aquahallic> let's get it working locally first.. then you can set real ips
<Aquahallic> :)
<wweasel> still same error :O
<rhpot1991> did you ever get the mysql service back up?
<rhpot1991> I haven't been paying steady attention
<wweasel> yes
<Aquahallic> reboot it again since you made all the changes to the backend setup
<Aquahallic> shouldn't really need to but... since you're still getting the error let everything load back again fresh
<wweasel> i'm still getting the "Connection timed out." error, but it is now trying 127.0.0.1 as I asked
<wweasel> k, i'll reboot
<wweasel> AHA!
<wweasel> i haven't rebooted yet.
<wweasel> but it seems like mythbackend wasn't running.
<wweasel> and that was the cause of all my errors
<T045T> hey, anyone wanna discuss/verify some ideas to use mythtv with a touchscreen (nothing else for input)?
<Aquahallic> it shutsdown
<Aquahallic> when you run mythtv-setup
<wweasel> k, rebooting
<wweasel> Still "Could not connect to the master backend server -- is it running?
<wweasel> mythbackend isn't running
<wweasel> for some reason it isn't starting on "startup"
<Aquahallic> can you start it?
<wweasel> This is really confusing.
<wweasel> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start    ->   mythbackend already running, use restart intsead
<wweasel> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart    ->    mythbackend No /usr/bin/mythbackend found running; none killed.
<Dr_willis> sounds like a pid/lock file may be hanging about?
<Aquahallic> go look at /var/log/mythbackend log and see if you find any errors
<Dr_willis> but if none found none killed. it 'should' be strted now. :)
<Aquahallic> I had that SAME problem with my backend and it was permissions on the /var/lib/mythtv dir screwed... I was using NFS
<wweasel> i just tried restarting again, still says none found.
<Aquahallic> check for any errors in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Aquahallic> at the bottom of the file
<wweasel> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'
<wweasel> gah!
<wweasel> what the hell :(
<Aquahallic> try resetting that mythtv user password again
<directhex> which mysql.txt did you change?
<wweasel> ah, one was not fixed.
<wweasel> it's now fixed
<wweasel> the one in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt was still wrong
<wweasel> reboot?
<Aquahallic> that or restart all the services
<Aquahallic> I'd reboot... easier
<Aquahallic> LOL
<wweasel> haven't rebooted yet
<Aquahallic> in that mysql.txt file... did it have the real ip or a loopback?
<wweasel> wrong password
<Aquahallic> what ip though?
<wweasel> loopback
<Aquahallic> k
<wweasel> hold on
<wweasel> new error in mythbackend.log
<wweasel> what user does mythbackend run as?
<Aquahallic> should be mythtv
<wweasel> ok, that's the problem
<wweasel> hold on...just fixing folder permissions on my recordings folder
<Aquahallic> heh.. that bit me in the arse using NFS
<wweasel> hehe
<Aquahallic> directhex.. does that /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt house what the backend uses to logon mysql or the frontend?
<directhex> Aquahallic, yes
<Aquahallic> which?
<Aquahallic> frontend or backend?
<directhex> both, barring overrides
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> and that file is populated by running the general setup in the frontend.. correct?
<wweasel> rebooting...
<wweasel> Aquahallic: BTW, thank you so much for all the help. you've been incredibly nice and helpful
<wweasel> and patient!
<Aquahallic> np... I learn things helping...;)
<wweasel> alright, still no backend
<Aquahallic> what's in mythbackend.log?
<wweasel> about to check
<wweasel>  /media/data/recordings still not writeable by user...let me fix.
<wweasel> Aha, success.
<Aquahallic> permissions will get ya everytime
<Aquahallic> lol
<wweasel> time to see if it works :P
<Aquahallic> did me
<Aquahallic> lol
<wweasel> I can haz frontend?
<wweasel> Wooo, no errors
<wweasel> Also no video from Live TV...
<wweasel> erm :(
<Aquahallic> did you setup your card and video sources under backend-setup?
<wweasel> yes
<wweasel> though i might have gotten the us-cable thingy wrong
<Aquahallic> what's it do when you view livetv
<wweasel> black screen, hangs
<Aquahallic> check your card settings in backend setup
<Aquahallic> and your video sources
<Aquahallic> make sure you set the right input for your capture card too...
<wweasel> (btw, i find the interface very slow. takes a good second after i hit the up arrow before the selection moves
<Aquahallic> check your frontend and backend logs
<Aquahallic> I've found they hold the "Keys to the Castle"
<Aquahallic> brb
<wweasel> "Unknown video codec, please go into the TV Settings, Recording Profiles, and setup the four 'Software Encoders' profiles"
<wweasel> hmm
<Aquahallic> try just the livetv setup for now..
<wweasel> 2008-01-08 14:57:17.574 TV Error: StartRecorder() -- timed out waiting for recorder to start
<wweasel> googling..
<wweasel> ah, it's setup wrong
<Aquahallic> heh
<Aquahallic> the capture card?
<wweasel> yep
<wweasel> it's not V4L
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> I'm using a hauppauge
<wweasel> me too :)
<Aquahallic> prolly have to go setup your video sources and all that once you finish this
<rhpot1991> happauce doesn't use software encoders, you got something set up wrong
<Aquahallic> yup... it's h/w encoding
<wweasel> i had a pvr 500 as well as my pvr-150, but the pvr 500 had random failure. and hauppauge has really poor customer support. been waiting for a while to get it back from RMA.
<rhpot1991> its listed as pvx50 or something in the setup
<wweasel> done
<wweasel> yeah
<Aquahallic> recheck your video sources and all that
<wweasel> btw, out of curiosity, should I run mythfilldatabase every single time i leave backend-setup?
<wweasel> seems unnecessary :P
<Aquahallic> you don't have to... but.. it doesn't hurt anything
<wweasel> yay TV!
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> NOW you get to setup the mysql-server portion when you go to connect a slave or remote frontend
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> that part's fairly simple though
<wweasel> mmm
<wweasel> mythtv certainly isn't easy to set up.
<Aquahallic> just go through the backend setup again and change those loopbacks to the real ips... and edit that /etc/mysql/my.cnf bind-address on the masterbackend
<wweasel> (I've been with GBPVR for years, but hate having to administer a Windows PC. And I'd like to get a second frontend, which nothing does as well as mythtv)
<Aquahallic> mythbuntu was cake to setup.... it all pretty much worked out of the box for me.. 'cept I have a legacy nvidia and had to get that straightened out.. and the serial module doesn't work in the version of lirc that comes with mythbuntu
<wweasel> i changed all the IPs
<wweasel> shall I reboot?
<Aquahallic> on the backend and in the frontend?
<Aquahallic> and that my.cnf file??
<wweasel> oh, not my.cnf yet
<wweasel> oh, never changed that back :P
<wweasel> alright, yes, it's fixed on all of them
<Aquahallic> that's what tells your mysql server to listen on the network
<Aquahallic> ok.. reboot
<wweasel> though it doesn't seem to have fixed automatically in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<wweasel> should i change that one manually?
<wweasel> (i'm surprised my laptop's battery has lasted this long :)
<Aquahallic> on my masterbackend mine's still a loopback... but on my slave it's the ip of the backend
<wweasel> ok
<Aquahallic> so on this machine being your master backend it shouldn't matter
<wweasel> i'll leave it
<Aquahallic> since the mysql db resides on that machine a loopback is fine
<wweasel> ok, it's still working after changing the IPs
<Aquahallic> should be able to now connect a remote frontend
<wweasel> yay
<Aquahallic> now you get to go through all your frontend and backend logs and correct any errors or warnings you might find
<wweasel> my MCEremote doesn't seem to be working great
<Aquahallic> there's a setup in the mythbuntu control center for the remotes
<wweasel> what does "Generate dynamic button  mappings" mean?
<wweasel> (in the MCC)
<Aquahallic> and there's a checkbox that generates a file to tell mythtv what buttons do what
<Aquahallic> ^^^^
<Aquahallic> that's what that does
<wweasel> ok
<Aquahallic> everything is controlled by a letter on the keyboard with mythtv
<wweasel> i just set apt-get upgrade, so I'll wait a bit :)
<Aquahallic> that maps the buttons on your remote to a specific letter/key on the keyboard
<Aquahallic> oh boy.. .if you haven't upgraded all your packages... you'll have to rerun the backend setup again
<Aquahallic> so... I hope you took notes....LOL
<wweasel> aaah!
<wweasel> haha :)
<Aquahallic> :P
<Aquahallic> fun stuff
<Aquahallic> LOL
<wweasel> meh, it's taking too long to download anyways, i'm impatient
<Aquahallic> I'd let it go
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> go eat lunch  or something....LOL
<wweasel> damn do i need some lunch
<Aquahallic> there ya go.. perfect opportunity
<Aquahallic> :)
<wweasel> but first i'm going to play with NVIDIA drivers and remote control :P
<Aquahallic> what nvidia card you have?
<wweasel> GeForce 6250 I believe
<Aquahallic> k
<Dr_willis> I am having sole odd issues with nvidia and video playback.. it will work for a long time.. then a day or so later.  i try to play a video and its all garbled.. if i restart the pc.. its back to working.
<Dr_willis> Once i just restarted the mythtv front end and it started working.
<wweasel> what the hell slow dl speeds
<wweasel> 7000 B/s ?!
<Dr_willis> its doing it in all the video players also. Not just mythtv's player. vlc, xine, totem, ect.. all have the garbled video.  Im betting its some nvidia bugglet. :(
<wweasel> can't really trust restricted drivers *rolls eyes*
<Aquahallic> here's a REALL GOOD readme that I found helped me out HUGE for my prebuffer pauses and my audio missing errors in the frontend logs.... http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-hw2.html
<Aquahallic> what video card you using Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> 6800 on that machine.
<Dr_willis> ive not noticed the issue on my 5500 or 8800 nvidia based machines
<Aquahallic> check that you're using the right drivers recommended for that card
<Aquahallic> mines a legacy card... and it did work with the newer drivers... but.. my fonts were funky... so I removed them and installed the legacy and it works fine...
<Dr_willis> nvidia-glx , not the legacy for that one.
<Aquahallic> there's also some stuff out there about nvidia "flavored" kernels... I think there's some settings in the kernel that should or shouldn't be there if you're using the restricted drivers
<Dr_willis> actually - it is using the nvidia-glx-new i notice..
<Aquahallic> I used to use knoppmyth... and I woundup recompiling my kernel to get my nvidia to work properly...
<Dr_willis> It may be i need the normal.
<Aquahallic> possibly
<Dr_willis> but its not a big issue :) just seems to happen once a week.
<Aquahallic> another thing that freaked my nvidia out was it was sharing an IRQ with my usb
<Aquahallic> I found that by doing cat /proc/interrupts
<Aquahallic> I tried to get my video capture sound and network cards all using thier own irqs and not sharing with anything
<wweasel> Aquahallic: I don't believe it matters except for ISA cards, and apparently NVIDIA too :P
<Aquahallic> then I used setpci and set the latency of everything on the bus to b0 then set my video, sound, network, capture cards to ff so they had priority on the bus and could send large bursts...:)
<Aquahallic> yeah... nvidia makes nice cards... they just never play nice with linux....
<Aquahallic> I found the latency thing cured all my video and sound buffer issues...:)
<Aquahallic> just food for thought
<wweasel> wow
<wweasel> that's quite a lot of work!
<Aquahallic> it takes some tweaking for sure
<directhex> seems pretty extreme
<Aquahallic> I think ALOT of it had to do with this #$%^& IBM Thinkcenter I'm using as my slave backend
<wweasel> ah, possibly
<Aquahallic> NOTHING is configurable in the bios
<wweasel> I hope my custom built backend won't cause me so many problems
<wweasel> then again, i hate my POS backend.
<Aquahallic> my backend I can set all that stuff in the bios... so it was CAKE
<wweasel> i cheaped out on the motherboard...and it %(*&# sucks.
<wweasel> I'll never buy another Gigabyte board.
<Aquahallic> my backend is an older Asus board.. but it still rocks
<Aquahallic> now on when I buy a motherboard I'll make SURE all the irqs and latencys are all configureable by bios
<wweasel> Asus always rocks.
<Aquahallic> it's been good to me... only thing I've had to do is go through and replace the heatsink compound on the processor after about 4 yrs....LOL
<wweasel> haha!
<directhex> asus couldn't find their arse with an atlas
<Aquahallic> what mobo  you use directhex?
<directhex> Aquahallic, on my desktop? some abit thing
<Aquahallic> ahhh
<wweasel> directhex: I've never had a problem with asus
<directhex> wweasel, google for sky2 asus error
<wweasel> ah
<wweasel> well, in general i've found their hardware solid
<Aquahallic> well... g'friend has a grocery list prepared with my name pasted all over it
<wweasel> this gigabyte board is a POS
<Aquahallic> so I better go hop in the shower
<wweasel> Aquahallic: thank you so much for your help
<Aquahallic> gl wweasel
<Aquahallic> np
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> I'm just glad to see I'm not the only one that beat my head against a wall with mythtv
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> and I could help someone else avoid it
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Aquahallic> have a good one everyone
<wweasel> haha, couldn't have done it without your experience
<Aqua_awy> sure ya could have.. would have just taken you a hell of alot longer
<Aqua_awy> :P
<wweasel> :D
<soon> Hi folks - this is probably a little of topic, but where else? I need to connect a TV, a satelite reciever, a terrestial digital topbox and a dvd-recorder  ... big trouble
<soon> anyone care to loosen the cables for me ... its getting hard to breathe
<Dr_willis> get one of those big switch box's :)
<directhex> bin the dvb-t box, and get an idtv!
<rhpot1991> throw it all away and go get some books
 * rhpot1991 is bitter today
<soon> well youre all very helpful :-)
<rhpot1991> I have an auto component switch box that works well
<soon> the terrestial digital box takes a normal aerial in ... is it okay to use the aerial out? (someone mentioned something about 'looping'  it)
<soon> a switch box ?! Hmm
<soon> expensive?
<rhpot1991> http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?catalog_name=MCMProducts&product_id=PH61150
<soon> thx
<blkorpheus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/118538
<blkorpheus> bug 118538
<blkorpheus> ubotu?
<blkorpheus> anyone notice this?
<wweasel> For some reason, when I just changed theme MythTV became windowed. I'd like it back to fullscreen :P any ideas?
<Tari> there's something in settings to toggle windowed/fullscreen
<wweasel> found it
<wweasel> must have selected it by accident
<Aqua_awy> wweasel... who's winnin'....:P
<wweasel> haha, I think the score is like MythTV 20 - 3 wweasel.
<Tari> MythTV .20!
<Aquahallic> lol
<wweasel> brb
<Tari> meh, I didn't find it that funny
<Tari> and yet.. maybe I did
<wweasel> back
<wweasel> now i need to find a nice OSD theme.
<wweasel> the default one is *very* clunky
<morphios2> i just bought a twinhan DVB-S PCI AD-SP200 (1027) does it work with mythtv
 * Aquahallic likes Blue... kinda has that cartoony look
<Aquahallic> :P
<wweasel> I like Blue too! Are you talking about main themes? I'm talking about the little overlays
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> heh.. missed OSD
<wweasel> what do you use?
<directhex> morphios2, is it on the linuxtv dvb wiki supported list?
<Aquahallic> I'm just using the default for the moment.... I just set my box up last weekend and been dinkin' around with it
<morphios2> i think so
<morphios2> was just asking if anyone already had one working
<wweasel> probably: he's just not here :)
<directhex> the ad-sp200 is not listed on the wiki
<directhex> the ad-sp300 is unsupported
<directhex> the ad-sp400 has experimental support
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-09
<wweasel> brb
<lime4x4> was there a problem with the updates yesterday?
<lime4x4> now when i try to do a recording i get and error about is the backend server running can't connect
<wweasel> Gah, I can't get NVidia TVout working...
<blkorpheus> make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/lirc/drivers/lirc_pvr150'
<blkorpheus> Makefile:185: *** missing separator.
<blkorpheus> I can't build the lirc driver for certain kernels
<blkorpheus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582262
<blkorpheus> guess I will have to go back to a older kernel, non server edition
<Seeker`> hey
<Seeker`> I keep getting a pink screen while trying to watch TV, which I believe I have read is caused by nvidia drivers. Is there a known fix?
<KaiForce> are you watching lifetime?
<Seeker`> huh?
<KaiForce> nm joke.
<Seeker`> anyone know a solution?
<blkorpheus> which nvidia driver you using?
<blkorpheus> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/3ac8c4820de83e4c/b28aa97db455524c
<Seeker`> how do I find out?
<blkorpheus> uh oh
<blkorpheus> you've got bigger problems then
<blkorpheus> but now you've got a starting point
<Seeker`> i'm using the proprietry driver
<Seeker`> the -new one
<blkorpheus> "new" is a relative term
<blkorpheus> learn to use your os to get pertinent info
<Seeker`> I mean nvidia-new rather than nvidia
<blkorpheus> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<Seeker`> I.e. I have a more recent graphics card
<blkorpheus> that still says nothing meaningful
<blkorpheus> use the cmd I gave you
<Seeker`> 100.14.19
<blkorpheus> whatever, that aint the latest and greatest from nvidia
<Seeker`> its the latest from the repos
<blkorpheus> and your too green to be able to install the latest...
<blkorpheus> my statement stands
<blkorpheus> the latest from Nvidia has the most recent bug fixes
<blkorpheus> might want to read up on it
<Seeker`> I am capable of doing it, I just prefer to stick with repo packages
<blkorpheus> you like pink huh?
<blkorpheus> relax, I'm jonesing you
<Seeker`> not particularly
<blkorpheus> I'm on the hunt to fix an issue of my own
<blkorpheus> I reccomend the driver from nvidia
<blkorpheus> it won't break a thing
<blkorpheus> it made compiz more stable for me
<blkorpheus> and the changelog specifically says it fixes MANY issues
<blkorpheus> once I reboot, to use Hardy's older kernel, so I can have my remote back, I will have to recompile my nvidia driver
<javatexan> so I add a mpeg2 file to the recordings directory and how do I add it to the database so I can transcode, commercial rip, etc?
<javatexan> on the BE...sorry
<javatexan> i am looking at mythfilldatabase --file, but I don't think that is what I want, is it...I dont really have a source, offset, or an xmlfile for this....do I?
<javatexan> I guess I don't fully understand what it is asking me for
<javatexan> will findorphans work for this?
 * tritium kicks his myth box for disobeying a direct order to record the national championship game!
<javatexan> tritium: I know how you feel
<tritium> javatexan: oh well...
<javatexan> good thing it was a terrible game...eh?
<javatexan> ;)
<tritium> I don't know!  I didn't get a chance to see it ;)
<MythbuntuGuest31> need some hep with a nexus-s 2.1 card, can someone help?
<MythbuntuGuest31> or point me in the right dirrection
<MythbuntuGuest31> can anyone answer a dvb ?
<rogue780> superm1, howdy
<rogue780> who do I talk to about translating mythbuntu apps?
<frink__> mooo
<directhex|bsp> oink
<frink__> barrrf
<javatexan> rhpot1991: you there?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> whats up?
<javatexan> i am so close on this little project....can I bounce ideas off you?
<rhpot1991> sure
<javatexan> This is what I have so far running as a cron job.  Goto folder where .tivo files saved, convert tivo to mpeg, copy file to ..../mythtv/recordings, add them to mythtb db....Now I need to convert mpeg to mp4 or avi or what ever is best and then rip out commercials
<javatexan>  my wife loves her tivo....so I cant get rid of it, so I am trying to work the two together
<javatexan> unfortunately as soon as I add the files to the mthtv db, it changes their names so I cant script against the name anymore...does anyone have a suggestion on how to get around it?
<rhpot1991> why don't you just rip them to your end container right away
<rhpot1991> instead of mpeg2?
<rhpot1991> I'm also not sure how the mythcommflag works, if it requires the video to be in a certain format or not
<rhpot1991> if you do it in a perl script you can query the database to get info, thats what I do with my ipod scripts
<javatexan> im not sure either. when you decodeTivo, it leaves the mpeg2 behind.  I would love to convert it to avi or h.264 before I add it to myth, but I can't find a 'good' way to do it.  I am very, VERY green with transcode, mencoder, ffmpeg
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> I thought you were maybe using something like ffmpeg to make the mpeg2's
<javatexan> naw...I take the .tivo file, run it through decodetivo and I am left with mpeg2
<rhpot1991> I would first research and see how you would go about using mythtv's commflaging on your recordings
<javatexan> not sure if its raw, or what
<rhpot1991> btw how are you getting the files from tivo?
<javatexan> i know it has to be in the db to use commflagging
<javatexan> galleon
<javatexan> galleon.tv
<javatexan> it rocks
<javatexan> decoding using a new linux project called tivodecoder, i think....it unencrypts the file, but leaves it as a mpeg2
<rhpot1991> hmmm, do you need a certain tivo series or anything to use it?
<rhpot1991> my brother has one through DTV and he has been wondering if he can use tivotogo or anything with it
<javatexan> yep, that is exactly the process I am working on
<javatexan> I have a HD series 3, but the tivodecode seems to think it will work with others
<rhpot1991> how is your tivo hooked up to other things, network?
<rhpot1991> he claims there is usb on his box and ethernet on another one in the house
<javatexan> network, yes
<rhpot1991> do you have to do anything to access it, or does it just work?
<javatexan> not sure what tivo does with the usb
<javatexan> galleon will find tivo boxes on the same network segment and it just works, after you add your tivo encryption key
<javatexan> they call it the MAK
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> I'll have to take my laptop home and try it out there
<rhpot1991> as far as your stuff: once you import the recording can you go into the recordings, select it and run the commflag job?
<javatexan> can I script that?
<rhpot1991> sure
<rhpot1991> just try it there first and see what happens
<rhpot1991> it can be run cli
<javatexan> cli
<rhpot1991> command line interface
<rhpot1991> mythcommflag
<rhpot1991> is the command
<javatexan> okay, I guess I will have to bang the db to find the right file......wait, I found this script in the forums it uses VIDEODIR and FILENAME AND calls several
<javatexan> mythcommflag -f $VIDEODIR/$FILENAME
<javatexan> mythcommflag --gencutlist -f $VIDEODIR/$FILENAME
<javatexan> mythtranscode --honorcutlist --showprogress -i $VIDEODIR/$FILENAME -o $VIDEODIR/$FILENAME.tmp
<javatexan> mv $VIDEODIR/$FILENAME.tmp $VIDEODIR/$FILENAME
<javatexan> mythcommflag -f $VIDEODIR/${FILENAME} --rebuild
<javatexan> mythcommflag --clearcutlist -f $VIDEODIR/$FILENAME
<javatexan>  
<rhpot1991> is that the one from the wiki?
<javatexan> yes
<javatexan> i don't remember its name, I called it autoRMCommercials.sh  ;)
<javatexan> but once I add the file to the db, mythtv changes the name of the file, so I cant script against it.
<javatexan> i guess I could hold the name, query the db for the new name, then run this script
<javatexan> would that work?
<rhpot1991> I can't find it in the wiki anymore
<rhpot1991> I tried something that was in there and didn't like the results
<javatexan> maybe we are trying the same one...I was hoping not to have to learn the complete CLI for mythcommflag and mythtranscode...;)
<javatexan> lazy...lazy...lazy....I know
<rhpot1991> well first of all myth doesn't always catch the commercials 100% correct
<rhpot1991> so that right there may be a problem
<rhpot1991> which is why by default it just marks that point and lets you skip and doesn't actually remove them
<javatexan> okay...so I shouldn't script that part anyways then
<javatexan> i don't know the actual durations of the files so I am blanketing them all with 3 hours, and hoping that myth will adjust the duration after I remove the commercials
<javatexan> will it break myth if the actual duration is 30 and you put in 15, will myth only show 15 min of the show?
<rhpot1991> I had problems where that script was somehow screwing up the timing tracks of my recordings
<javatexan> that would explain a lot
<rhpot1991> hmmm when does it ask the duration, on that myth.rebuild script?
<javatexan> I  kept getting an error that the first fram was not a B-frame , I think
<javatexan> yes it asks in myth.rebuild
<javatexan> btw, you are awesome for helping me
<rhpot1991> thats an encoding issue I think
<javatexan> hopefully I can return the favor, after I learn more about this system...Its pretty big
<rhpot1991> do the imported recordings actually play in myth?
<javatexan> Thats what I though, I hope it will go away when I transcode to new type, like avi or h.264
<javatexan> yes they do
<directhex> avi is a container
<directhex> h264 is a codec
<javatexan> yeah..thats right....sorry still learning terminology
<javatexan> how do i get the h264 in a mp4 container?
<rhpot1991> encode it with ffmpeg
<rhpot1991> its super slow on gutsy though
<rhpot1991> better off going xvid
<javatexan> how do i do that? xvid...not familiar with it
<javatexan> can i do the encoding with ffmpeg from within mythtv?
<rhpot1991> mythtranscode can make you xvid videos, but I have no clue how to script it
<rhpot1991> you can just call ffmpeg to do it
<rhpot1991> what are you going to do about commflagging?
<rhpot1991> going to just use the flag points, or going to remove them?
<rhpot1991> them == commercials
<javatexan> know of any good examples....after I ffmpeg it, I will try to commflagg it...I hope to remove them, but well have to see
<javatexan> i was looking at mencode, that is a beast!!!
<javatexan> not sure if I would ever figure it out
<rhpot1991> google around and see if you can commflag after you transcode/encode
<rhpot1991> I wouldn't be certain that you can
<rhpot1991> I can give you the ffmpeg lines I use for ipod, you are gonna want a higher quality/resolution prob
<javatexan> do you think it has to be 'raw
<rhpot1991> not sure
<javatexan> mpeg2 to work
<javatexan> ok...Ill check around
<rhpot1991> I know most cards leave them there in mpeg2 or nuv format
<javatexan> myth would really eat up the hd space then
<rhpot1991> just a wii bit
<rhpot1991> mine run 2gb per 30 mins
<javatexan> the h264 I was converting via tivo desktop were 1/4 the size of the mpeg2 files with the commercials left in .... ;)
<javatexan> just not sure what options they used.... :((
<javatexan> that part rocked
<rhpot1991> I have heard that ffmpeg h264 in hardy runs a lot quicker
<rhpot1991> you can do h264 now if you want, but it takes a loooong time
<javatexan> so I should use ffmpeg with what was it?
<javatexan> xvid?
<rhpot1991> thats what I would use, but its your call
<abovebrew> Hello, is anyone familiar with STB cards?
<abovebrew> Found an old STB card that I would like to get working with Mythbuntu. Card was made in 1996. Anyone know if it might work?
<directhex> STB card is an oxymoron. STB means "set-top box". it's the exact opposite of a tuner
<directhex> of a card, even
<abovebrew> It says STB Systems on the card
<abovebrew> On Mythbuntu hardware support page, I see "STB TV PCI FM" as a supported software encorder card
<directhex> THAT stb? christ, going back a few years...
<Daviey> abovebrew: if it's that old it probably will work - but why not just try it?
<abovebrew> yeah man...very old
<directhex> what's the chip on the card?
<Daviey> i'll bet it's a BT
<abovebrew> well, they cover the chip with a sticker... but its a "Bt848KPF"
<directhex> Daviey, gotta check
<abovebrew> Daviey: I'm gonna plan on trying it :)
<directhex> abovebrew, will more than likely be fine then. very old, supported chip
<directhex> abovebrew, remember there are many downsides to using cpu-based cards like that though
<Daviey> BT 848 is pretty uncommon, my money was on the 878
<directhex> Daviey, 848 still works, no?
<Daviey> i guess so, no experience with it
<abovebrew> directhex: do you think a p4 2.0ghz will decode analog catv?
<Daviey> in the 2 mins we've gone through this - you could have tested it :)
<Daviey> abovebrew: catv is regardless
<abovebrew> Daviey: I couldn't... i'm new to the linux world
<Daviey> abovebrew: it'll be fine
<directhex> abovebrew, yeah, but res will be low, interoperability will be low, quality will be low
<Daviey> it's fine for testing until you get hooked and buy a decent one :)
<abovebrew> directhex: i'm just going for cheap that works :)
<Daviey> resolution will sure be low tho
<abovebrew> Daviey: yeah, thats exactly my plan ... cheap til i understand it... then move into the big boy areana
<javatexan> when running myth-rebuilddatabase --file, why does it ask you for the duration anyway...that could/should be calculated to be sure its right....Is the duration important for recordings table?
<abovebrew> Daviey, directhex: Thanks guys
<directhex> javatexan, there's no easy way to work it out from the recording, as there's no header on mpeg2-ts
<directhex> javatexan, the only way to work it out is to scan the entire file
<Daviey> and there can't be - you don't know the size of the file until it's recorded
<Daviey> and myth doesn't need it - so shouldn't waste cpu time to calculate
<javatexan> oh...what does myth use the duration for.  I am pretty sure I am giving it the wrong duration size.  How will it affect mythtv if its too long or too short?
<Daviey> use the orphans script, in contrib :)
<rhpot1991> that is what he is using
<Daviey> myth-rebuilddatabase ?
<rhpot1991> myth.rebuilddatabase.pl
<Daviey> i mean myth.find_orphans.pl.
<Daviey> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/myth.find_orphans.pl.gz
<rhpot1991> that doesn't exist on mine
<rhpot1991> though I do have it in my home dir, I forget where I got that from
<rhpot1991> and doesn't that just find orphans and clean them from the db if you want it to
<rhpot1991> or clean recordings with no db info
<Daviey> no
<Daviey> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth.find_orphans.pl
<rhpot1991> ya
<Daviey> It adds orphaned files to the db - which is what he's trying to do!
<Daviey> geez
<rhpot1991> so does myth.rebuilddatabase -f file
<Daviey> but myth.find_orphans.pl will scan the mpeg file for length AIUO
<Daviey> AIUI
<rhpot1991> I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<rhpot1991> #  By default, running the script will simply return a list of problems it finds.
<rhpot1991> #  Running with --dodbdelete will remove db recorded rows for which there is no matching
<rhpot1991> #  media file.  Running with --dodelete will delete media files for which there is no
<rhpot1991> #  matching db record.
<rhpot1991> I've used myth.findorphans to clean up extra junk in my recordings dir before
<rhpot1991> I swear it didn't come in the apt packages though
<Daviey> dunno
<blkorpheus> mythtv-backend scripts dies upon start
<blkorpheus> one must run mythtvbackend from terminal
<yotux> Can any one offer advice on using mythbuntu with Dish network
<blkorpheus> read the wiki's how to on the matter?
<solarbaby> Would the Matrox G450 be an ideal card for Multimonitors and TV output via svideo?
<solarbaby> oh and my pc is small form factor as well.. so half height issues
<solarbaby> unless i get the pci version .. then I have more space
<solarbaby> yotux: I use mythbuntu with dish network
<yotux> solarbaby what reciever do you have
<solarbaby> yotux: its an old one with a hard drive in it
<yotux> 625?
<solarbaby> yotux: dishpvr 100 gig hard drive i believe
<solarbaby> yotux: doesn't even matter which one, they all work
<yotux> do you use lirc?
<solarbaby> yotux: yup
<solarbaby> yotux: I use a usbuirt
<solarbaby> yotux: and i wrote the docs on how to make it work
<solarbaby> yotux: its somewheree in the ubuntu forum
<yotux> cool I will have to order one of those,  I have been looking and googling and most post are from 2005 - 2006
<solarbaby> yotux: mines 2007
<solarbaby> yotux: i'll see if I can locate the howto I wrote for you
<yotux> ok
<solarbaby> yotux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3552425
<yotux> I found your post on the forums
<solarbaby> it was funny all i had to type in to google was "solarbaby usbuirt" and the whole history of my experiences popped up :)
<yotux> that is also what I googled
<yotux> strange we thought along the same lines
<solarbaby> yotux: it took me weeks to figure out how to make my usbuirt work with lirc
<solarbaby> yotux: there are better devices for working with lirc..  but I made mine work none the less
<solarbaby> yotux: read the post carefully and in a quoted conversation I had with the creator of usbuirt he gives me a little insight why
<yotux> if your codes work I should not have to learn new ones
<yotux> I was thinking thought if one has windows access maybe a user could use windows to get a code set.  I am not sure if this would be useful for nix users or not
<solarbaby> I tried..  they weren't compatable
<rhpot1991> javatexan: anything new?
<solarbaby> yotux: I added all the codes you'll need for PVR functionality
<solarbaby> yotux: channels, power
<javatexan> not yet....
<rhpot1991> ideally if you can commflag an mpeg4 video, then you can encode it before you add it to myth
<solarbaby> any recommendations on sff video cards with dual head?
<solarbaby> or if the term fits ya better.. half height video cards with dual head
<directhex> xfx make some
<directhex> of pny make some cheapo quadros
<solarbaby> directhex: do you think they will be compatable with ubuntumyth?
<directhex> sure, why not
<solarbaby> directhex: right on
<directhex> the vga out on the low profile xfx cards is shit though
<solarbaby> directhex: ah
<solarbaby> directhex: matrox has a external device that I have my eye on..  check this out http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/02/matrox-triplehead2go-gives-your-laptop-3-more-screens/
<solarbaby> directhex: im not seeing any linux drivers for it just yet.. unfortunately.. but I haven't really looked very hard .. perhaps theres a 3rd party solution out there
<directhex> solarbaby, matrox stopped bothering with linux years ago
<solarbaby> directhex: that was a really poor decision to not bother with linux
<directhex> solarbaby, why? linux users are cheap. they'd rather buy old g450 cards than new cards
<solarbaby> directhex: good point..  but linux pvr users spend alot of money, and thats all happening very fast now
<yotux> is there support for 1080i with mythbuntu using an asus motherboard
<directhex> solarbaby, TINY markey
<directhex> market
<solarbaby> directhex: in the scheme of things, you are correct
<solarbaby> directhex: well I'll just have to get both a video card with dual head, and this device..  Im pretty sold on it for the windows side of things.. It looks like it was truly devloped with the gamer in mind, and thats fascinating.. I might start playing computer games again..  hehe.. haven't done that since amiga days
<directhex> solarbaby, matrox have never developed hardware with the gamer in mind
<directhex> solarbaby, even parhelia, which was meant to bring 3-head graphics to games, had proper support in like 2 games, and was severely outclassed by every ati and nvidia card on the market
<directhex> solarbaby, okay, i lie, the matrox mystique was developed with the gamer in mind, back in the msdos days
<solarbaby> directhex: hehe..  i read a tid bit, that sez with this external device..  games can be played on both monitors, although the computer thinks its only 1 wide screen
<directhex> solarbaby, right. and as soon as you ask it to draw some polygons, it chokes because it's not as good as an nvidia. i think there's an asus external pcie thing available, which would be a much better external graphics card with a good geforce inside
<directhex> http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=5369
<solarbaby> directhex: Thanks!
<solarbaby> directhex: this device requires a pci express slot..  thats something Im not sure I wanna be forced to use
<alexvd> anyone using the mythbuntu live autostart package.  I want to run a frontend via the cd but need to be able to modify nfs mount and setup a irman lirc configuation for my ira reciever
<solarbaby> directhex: unless I can add a pci express slot to my desktop computer as well
<solarbaby> alexvd: as far as I know..  if you wanna make changes you have to install it
<alexvd> This package can be used on a Mythbuntu live cd to tailor the session for usage without a hard drive. When running, it will let you create a configuration that is stored on any type of media that is mounted in /media. The next time the session is started, this configuration file will be read in and used to run the envionment
<alexvd> Currently, it supports:
<alexvd>  * Samba Mount (W/ optional username or password)
<alexvd>  * NFS Mount
<alexvd>  * Automatic frontend launch
<alexvd>  * Hostname modification
<alexvd>  * External Home Directory
<alexvd>  * Remote Control selection
<alexvd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/mythbuntu-live-autostart
<alexvd> should i punt this over to mythtv-users
<solarbaby> alexvd: this stuff keeps getting better and better ;)
<alexvd> solarbaby: yeah after 3+ year I am amazed
<alexvd> fack Lirc 8.2 has broken the irman
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-10
<blkorpheus> lirc seems broken often
<Dr_willis> i dont think i ever have tried my remote with mythbuntu
<puck> Hey, just wondering if any of the mythbuntu maintainers are hanging around, I wrote mythtv-status a handle little tool and thought I'd check to see if you guys know about it.
<Daviey> puck: pastebin or hit the mailing list?
<Daviey> Have no idea what it is :)
<puck> http://www.etc.gen.nz/projects/mythtv/mythtv-status.html
<puck> and I just realised how bad some of the grammar on that page is...
 * puck goes and fixes it
<Daviey> puck: handy - thought about trying to gget it into contrib?
<puck> It will be in Ubuntu Hardy.
<puck> (Well, it is in the repo now, as well as Debian unstable)
<Daviey> you've had it approved for universe?
<Daviey> ah, a mere?
<Daviey> merge*
<puck> yeah
<puck> From Debian
<Daviey> cool
<puck> I was wondering if it might be handy to have enabled by default on a mythbuntu install
<Daviey> I think the best thing to do, is mention it in the guide.. rather than including it in a base install
<puck> Okay
<Daviey> hmm, could be!
<Daviey> I'll have a word with the other chaps
<puck> :)
<puck> It doesn't worry me (I don't use mythbuntu) but thought it might be nice for your users
<Daviey> puck: all the cool kids are using mythbuntu, why not you? :)
<puck> I'm still a Debian hold out.  My server at home (which is my MythTV backend) had, um, Potato installed on it I think.
<puck> and just upgraded since then...
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> puck: keep us in mind when it blows up :)
<puck> hehehehe
<puck> If you guys have a target for running diskless front-ends using NFS boot then I'd be very interested!
<Daviey> we are trying to get that into hardy!
<Daviey> me and laga are working on it atm
<puck> awesome
<Daviey> trying to be clever tho :(
<puck> oh oh
<alexvd> hey
<Daviey> Unionfs with just the diff in a $MAC_ID/ location
<Daviey> So it _should_ be configless aswell
<alexvd> diskless frontend is what i am trying to do...  i thought i would try with livecd and saw the mythbuntu autostart live disc
<Daviey> ie, just work TM
<puck> Nice, that'd be a bit easier than what I'm currently using (old unsupported shell scripts)
<puck> that would be awesome.
<puck> I should grab my post from mythtv-users and make a blog entry about how I set my system up
<Daviey> alexvd: i didn't have much to do with the autostart - just the discussions on how, sorry
<alexvd> only problem is it runs 8.2 lirc which irman is broken.  CVS fixes
<alexvd> Daviey: cool
 * Daviey bed, nn
<puck> 'night
<yotux> have a question:  I run ubuntu right now and am interested in mythbuntu will having a separate home partition work
<Dr_willis> i use a seperate home on my Mythbuntu box.
<tgm4883_laptop> already gone Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> the long-lagged conversation channel. :)
<alexvd> dumb question how do i upgrade from the glx driver that is nvidia 9631 to the 169.07 driver
<alexvd> synaptic or the restricted manager or manual install of the package
<rhpot1991> grrrrr, another sony ARccOS disc that wont even play in mythtv from netflix
<alexvd> rhpot:
<alexvd> rhpot1991: do you run nvidia graphics cards
<rhpot1991> yep I do, what sup
<rhpot1991> !log
<rhpot1991> !logs
 * JThundley drops a log
<rhpot1991> bot is missing it seems
<JThundley> I am the bot.
<frink__> yo
<frink__> wassup?
<bidossessi> hi folks
<bidossessi> is there any plans to include server packages in the mythbuntu cd to make it easier to deploy as an offline install solution? like dhcp/dns packages
<stuen93> i am using a plextor usb mpeg4 capture card with mythTV but it seems that regardless of what settings I change in mythtv it always records as a .nuv file.  is there a way to make it record in another format?
<alexvd> stuen93: you should ask in the mythtv-users but I think your options are to transcode
<stuen93> ok, thanks
<alexvd> stuen93: i thought the nuv was just a container and that you could rename to mpeg2 but i dont know how that works for mpeg4
<alexvd> ask on mythtv-users
<stuen93> i have done that
<stuen93> thank you
<alexvd> did you check the gossammer threads mythtv users lists
<stuen93> i have not done that
<MythbuntuGuest73> Hi, I need help setting up mythbuntu.  I can't get the backend set up.  When ever I try to start the myth tv setup it just restarts the system.  When I try to open the terminal window it restarts the system.  any help would be appreciated
<mike580> hi all i have a thinkpad R-40 running ubuntu and myth tv. everything works fine but the dvd playback ive install the livcss2 thing, when i click "playdvd" it opens i can hear audio, but no video does anyone have any ideas
<Daviey> mike580: running compiz or beryl?
<mike580> no it is 7.10
<mike580> but i dont they are installed
<mike580> or enable rather
<mike580> but i will look, im not in front of it right now
<mike580> also if this makes a difference i cannot get it to play in vlc either
<Daviey> and does normal video work?
<mike580> yes
<mike580> i can play avi files and such
<Daviey> hmm, no idea sorry
<Daviey> although in the last week i've heard lots of libdvdcss woes :(
<mike580> ok no problem thanks for the help
<mike580> yes i have seen alot of posts on the forums about libdvdcss
<mike580> thanks for the help i appreciate it
<jduggan> mike580: have you tried mplayer?
<mike580> i have only vlc checked when i get home i will check xine and mplayer
<mike580> does it hurt to check them all
<mike580> ?
<blkorpheus> no
<nan1> deutsch or english
<rhpot1992> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<javatexan> howdy....finally got my RS232 IR reciever......which Remote do I choose in Lirc
<nan1> I need some help concerning the installation of xmltv 0.5.50. Am I  right here?
<javatexan> rhpot1992: i got most of it to work just fine
<javatexan> I can convert tivo to mpeg and get it into mythtv in recordings....the commercial doesnt seem to work though
<rhpot1992> hmmm, might not be raw mpeg2 then
<javatexan> but that might be a setting problem
<javatexan> or that too
<javatexan> I am trying to learn how to transcode to something else, but its slow go
<nan1> I need the tv_grab_eu_epgdata. It will be available in 0.5.50 but in synaptic there is still 0.5.49 available. I tried the weekly builds, installation was okay but there is no change. Thank you for any help.
<rhpot1992> javatexan: how are you trying to transcode?
<javatexan> right now....the easiest way I can find...unfortunately I dont have any prior experience with converting movies at all, so its a learning process.  Until I installed mythtv, I didnt even know that mencoder and ffmpeg exists
<javatexan> sorry
<javatexan> i guess I could try to transcode in myth, but I am learning that too
<rhpot1992> look at this some: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<rhpot1992> has some ffmpeg lines in there for ipod
<rhpot1992> will at least give you an idea
<javatexan> wont the ipod completely make the screen grainy and such?
<rhpot1992> http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/faq.html
<rhpot1992> well ipod is a tiny screen
<rhpot1992> and is limited
<rhpot1992> 1.20 Which are good parameters for encoding high quality MPEG-1/MPEG-2?   '-mbd rd -flags +trell -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 100 -pass 1/2' but beware the '-g 100' might cause problems with some decoders. Things to try: '-bf 2', '-flags qprd', '-flags mv0', '-flags skiprd.
<javatexan> i found one thing that I tried and I think I converted them all to look grea on ipod...but they look terrible on TV
<rhpot1992> well ya, ipod res is 320x240
<rhpot1992> TV is much higher than that
<rhpot1992> do you have an ipod?
<javatexan> no ipod here...It was the auto setting for h.264 conversion in another program
<javatexan> I didnt realize it until too late
<javatexan> it just said h264 conversion.....go!
<rhpot1992> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtranscode
<rhpot1992> should just use that if you can
<javatexan> ok thanks...ill read up on it
<nan1> I know there is a german irc for mythbuntu. How can I find it. Thanks!
<rhpot1992> I don't see any xvid options though, which appear in the transcode menus
<rhpot1992> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rhpot1992> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rhpot1992> that might help?
<javatexan> where do I run this...terminal or in mythbuntu somewhere?
<rhpot1992> that command can run in the terminal, but there are also hookins for it within mythtv
<rhpot1992> if you go into mythtv-setup, there is a check under general about 4 tabs in to enable transcoding on a backend
<javatexan> I have that set I think
<rhpot1992> then you can configure transcoding options under setup of your frontend and run them on individual recordings
<rhpot1992> for you with scripting you are gonna want to do them via the command I would think
<javatexan> setup TV?
<rhpot1992> as far as your commflagging and you file name problem, why don't you ask the mythtv-users mailing list for ideas
<rhpot1992> I think, then under encoding profiles or something like that
<nan1> thank you, have fun
<javatexan> rhpot1994: I think you are right about the mpeg2, mythtranscode says unknown video codec when I run mythtranscode --infile <File> --buildindex --showprogress
<rhpot1992> thats unfortunate
<javatexan> I am trying to convert with mythtranscode --infile --mpeg2 --showprogress to see if it will make one it can do
<javatexan> work with
<javatexan> ls
<javatexan> now i have movie.mpeg and movie.mpeg.tmp  whats up with that
<rhpot1992> mythtranscode makes a backup by default IIRC
<rhpot1992> though I thought they were .old
<rhpot1992> is it done running?
<javatexan> now they both say unknown video codec
<javatexan> when I --buildindex....thats odd
<javatexan> mythbuntu will play the files in Tv Recording
<rhpot1992> it will play just about anything I think
<javatexan> lol
<javatexan> apparently .... even if it doesnt know what it is playing
<rhpot1992> problem is that the flagging is done frame by frame, and if it can't access it like that then you get failure
<javatexan> ah....any ideas on fixing?
<rhpot1992> not really, this is beyond anything I have done now
<javatexan> could I play with ffmpeg and encode it that way
<rhpot1992> start asking on the mailing list
<javatexan> okay..thanks
<rhpot1992> you could, but I have no idea if myth could commflag it then
<rhpot1992> if you ask on there, then maybe someone who knows about the process could give you some better advice
<javatexan> okay...thanks a million
<rhpot1992> no problem
<rhpot1992> let me know how it works out
<javatexan> how do I look at the Job Queue..?
<javatexan> found out the problem...on the tivodecode forums
<rhpot1992> job queue is under information section
<rhpot1992> whats the fix?
<_andrew> I've been using MythTV for a while, and I've got some ideas/scripts/docs that might be interesting in the Mythbuntu control center.  What I don't have is the time, skill or energy to make something graphical or nice to use.  Is there any point in my writing this stuff up, and if so, where's it best posted?
<tgm4883_laptop> _andrew, writing it up is good.  Just make sure you get it to a dev and perhaps it can go either in the install manual, on the website, or in a program included or packaged for mythbuntu
<_andrew> Fair enough.  Would you recommend sending it to the mailing list?  Filing it as a bug report on launchpad?
<tgm4883_laptop> well it really depends on what it is
<tgm4883_laptop> go ahead and stick it on the mailing list
<_andrew> Fair enough.  Today it's setting up the initial list of channels and getting XMLTV set up more easily, but tomorrow I might have another problem :)
<tgm4883_laptop> a writeup would be great
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, ping
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: I think superm1 is gone for a while still
<rhpot1991> he said something about being gone for a week
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> did you see the new directv cablecard thing?
<rhpot1991> the external box thing?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991> or something else?
<rhpot1991> I posted a link on here about it, and no one commented :(
<rhpot1991> looks promising
<tgm4883_laptop> im pretty much out of it right now
<tgm4883_laptop> im still in the process of moving
<tgm4883_laptop> and my desktop isn't setup yet
<rhpot1991> moving is a pain
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<rhpot1991> I get to move next monthish
<blkorpheus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/181871
<tgm4883_laptop> wish that thing would release soon
<rhpot1991> link I saw was a small scan though
<rhpot1991> couldn't read the bullets
<tgm4883_laptop> i probably saw the same scan
<tgm4883_laptop> you can save the picture and blow it u
<rhpot1991> in a perfect world we would be able to hook up the the ethernet/usb on it and have it usable, but I doubt it will be that easy
<tgm4883_laptop> up
<rhpot1991> I don't think there is any news on when it will be released though
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<rhpot1991> it would really make sense for them to have it opened up and usable, I'd switch instantly
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully in the next 6 months though
<rhpot1991> though DTV is an evil evil company in my mind....
<tgm4883_laptop> i agree
<tgm4883_laptop> but it's the only thing available :(
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> satellite that is
<rhpot1991> you have comcast right?
<rhpot1991> they are offering a 12 month free upgrade to digital now, I'm contemplating calling and seeing if I can get a decent CSA that can tell me about the cable box and hopefully get me something with firewire enabled
<tgm4883_laptop> i had comcast
<tgm4883_laptop> not offered here though
<tgm4883_laptop> just outside of town enough
<rhpot1991> what are you switching to?
<tgm4883_laptop> dtv
<rhpot1991> gonna ir blast?
<tgm4883_laptop> actually
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.patersontech.com/products/usbtvtranslator.aspx
<tgm4883_laptop> im going to try and use this
<rhpot1991> interesting
<rhpot1991> you can prob just make your own
<rhpot1991> actually prob not now that I look at it
<rhpot1991> some guts in the serial box
<rhpot1991> 2. PC-based DVRs require a serial port per receiver. Any USB-to-serial converter 				can be used to add serial ports.
<rhpot1991> nevermind that, I read it wrong
<rhpot1991> still gonna lose your HD signal though with that setup
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll try to grab OTA HD
<rhpot1991> hdhomerun?
<tgm4883_laptop> pcHDTV 5500
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> I want to get an hdhomerun to try with comcast digital, but I don't want to have a $150 device here that I may not be able to use
<tgm4883_laptop> it should work well for Local HD channels
<rhpot1991> I actually don't have an HD tv either
<rhpot1991> so it would only be used as a tuner to access the digital channels, in the hopes that they aren't encrypting everything for no good reason
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> not exactly sure how well that would work
<rhpot1991> I have heard from some people that it works
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't believe i was ever able to get digital cable channels with it
<rhpot1991> but it depends on what your local comcast is doing
<tgm4883_laptop> although i didn't try that hard
<tgm4883_laptop> yay, 20 minutes of class left for the week
<javatexan> rhpot1991 okay I cna tcextract the mpeg stream and I can extract the audio as ac3 just fine.  I cant get mplex to plex the audio portion.  I guess I have to find a multiplexor that can handle ac3 stream
<directhex> http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/google/index.jsp?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20080110006038&newsLang=en
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, i saw that.  Looks great.  Just hope it has better linux support than the HVR-1600
<tgm4883_laptop> home time
<rhpot1991> The HD PVR will be available in Q1 2008, with a suggested retail price        of $249.
<rhpot1991> price hurts
<rhpot1991> javatexan: why are you doing that now?
<javatexan> trying to see if I can make a compliant stream from the generated mpeg file.  Might fix all the errors I am seeing in myth
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<javatexan> oops...mplayer says its MPEG-PS
<javatexan> whats the file ending for MPEG-PS?
<solarbaby> 3.2 ghz procs though..
<lime4x4> is it possible to have mythbuntu stream sirius radio from the internet?
<Daviey> If you can do it in ubuntu, you can do it in mythbuntu
<lime4x4> any good docs around for it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-11
<Dr_willis> lime4x4,  last i looked at sirus radio web site - i couldent even get it to work with linux.
<TazgodX> sooooo, anyone actually able to get mythstreamtv to work on mythbuntu?
<TazgodX> is there a way to d/l videos on my mythbox over mythweb to a networked PC?
<rhpot1991> TazgodX: I have seen words about setting it up to play in vnc with that menthod, so I would imagine if you setup the directory access correctly you could just right click and save as
<rhpot1991> you could just set up a samba or nfs share too
<blkorpheus> where can I get a good mkiconmap.pl?
<blkorpheus> can someone pastebin theirs for me?
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib
<_andrew> TazgodX: I can send you a small Perl script you can set up to download the files from a web server, although it's not pretty and there's some assembly required.
<blkorpheus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659623
<rhpot1991> he could just set up apache to host out his recordings folder
<rhpot1991> easy enough to do, but the names of the files would drive me crazy
<_andrew> Yeah, the Perl script grabs the names out of the database :)
<rhpot1991> blkorpheus: I think that mkikons.pl doesn't work
<rhpot1991> or didn't last I tried it
<rhpot1991> kept saying zip code was invalid
<blkorpheus> I'm on the hunt for a good one
<blkorpheus> think maybe in the myth source
<TazgodX> _andrew is it easy?
<_andrew> Depends - how good are you at configuring Apache?
<TazgodX> well...i can follow directions... :)
<_andrew> Then it depends on how good am I at describing this stuff on IRC...
<TazgodX> sooo, shall we get started? :)
<rhpot1991> blkorpheus: actually it seems to be working better
<blkorpheus> what do you mean?
<blkorpheus> is the file empty?
<rhpot1991> actually
<blkorpheus> does it ask for your zipcode?
<rhpot1991> did the same thing that the forum post says
<blkorpheus> can you pastebin the contents for me please?
<_andrew> TazgodX, I was gonna do this privately, to keep the noise out of the channel.
<rhpot1991> contents of what?
<blkorpheus> where can I get a good mkiconmap.pl?
<rhpot1991> it used to hang on the zip, but its getting past that atleast
<rhpot1991> scroll up, I told you were it is at on your system
<blkorpheus> my file is blank
<rhpot1991> its prob in a .gz file
<blkorpheus> so again, could you pastebin the contents for that file so I can use it?
<rhpot1991> that you need to extract
<blkorpheus> I've done that, thats how I know its blank
<blkorpheus> could you do that for me?
<_andrew> TazgodX: I dunno if you can see me PMing you, but you've got some time to look while I clean up the script :)
<TazgodX> ill eat really fast then :)
<_andrew> Let me know when you get back.
<rhpot1991> prob wont help you much though, as it doesn't seem to be working
<rhpot1991> go search around on the mailing list about the master icons file
<rhpot1991> I think thats the latest and greatest way to do the icons
<Dr_willis> well i got my MythTV box going again.. and was bout to  sign up for schedulesdirect. and the wife decided we dont need cable tv.. :()
<blkorpheus> Mkiconmap is deprecated, it's now done with master_iconmap
<TazgodX> _andrew, im back....just don't know for how long :) should be a while tho
<blkorpheus> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Channel_icons
<_andrew> TazgodX: alright, let's have a go...
<blkorpheus> thats why mkiconmap does nt work
<blkorpheus> ERROR:No icons were found.  Please check 'na_icon_error.html'
<_andrew> The file I'm sending you, put it in /usr/lib/cgi/bin
<_andrew> (`sudo mv recorded-mythtv.pl /usr/lib/cgi-bin` in the console)
<TazgodX> i not on my mythbuntu box....but we can attmept
<TazgodX> i can putty in
<_andrew> Yeah, that should be alright.
<_andrew> Anyway, accept the file, and you can paste it over or something.
<TazgodX> yeah, i have auto accept on...
<TazgodX> shoot
<_andrew> Don't tell me - I have to go work out how to use pastebin?
<TazgodX> haha can't send?
<_andrew> Apparently not.
<TazgodX> i wasn't recognized, i just authed with nickserv
<TazgodX> try now
<_andrew> Nah, it's okay - just do `sudo wget http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d3278f227 -O /usr/lib/cgi-bin/recorded-mythtv.pl` on your Linux box.
<TazgodX> thats actually better for me :)
<_andrew> I suspected as much.
<TazgodX> ok
<_andrew> Next, `sudo chmod 555 /usr/lib/cgi-bin/recorded-mythtv.pl`.
<_andrew> Which distro are you using?
<_andrew> Or to be more precise, do you have a /etc/httpd/ or a /etc/apache/ directory?
<TazgodX> 7.10 mythbuntu
<_andrew> Good.
<_andrew> `echo ScriptAlias /recordings /usr/lib/cgi-bin/recorded-mythtv.pl | sudo dd of="/etc/apache2/conf.d/recorded-mythtv"`
<_andrew> `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload`
<_andrew> Oh, and then the bit that's a security risk...
<_andrew> `chmod 644 /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt`
<TazgodX> had to sudo that last one
<_andrew> It's probably safe to do that if this is your personal machine, but not if anyone else has access to it.
<_andrew> Yeah.
<_andrew> Anyway, if you promise not to come after me when you get hacked, I think we're done.
<TazgodX> lol
<_andrew> You should now be able to go to http://<your-machine>/recordings/
<TazgodX> who would want to hack a mythtv box?
<_andrew> Pirates!
<TazgodX> and, i can d/l anything in recordings now? what about if i put something in my videos folder? pull that too?
<_andrew> Er, I don't think so.
<_andrew> I don't have anything in my videos folder, so I didn't bother doing that.
<_andrew> If you want to do that, you could make it your first programming project.  Shouldn't be too hard.
<TazgodX> i get an error goign to recordings dir
<TazgodX> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<_andrew> :s
<_andrew> Yeah, that was a bit too easy I guess.
<TazgodX> lol
<_andrew> So what happens if you run `/usr/lib/cgi-bin/recorded-mythtv.pl` on the command line?
<TazgodX> -bash: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/recorded-mythtv.pl: /usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<_andrew> :s
<_andrew> <waves fist at pastebin>
<_andrew> I'll have a look...
<_andrew> Right...
<_andrew> wget http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d3278f227 -O - | sed 's/.$//' | sudo dd of="/usr/lib/cgi-bin/recorded-mythtv.pl"`
<_andrew> Then, `sudo chmod 555 /usr/lib/cgi-bin/recorded-mythtv.pl`.
<TazgodX> ok
<TazgodX> looks like it works
<TazgodX> :)
<TazgodX> thanks
<_andrew> :)
<_andrew> No problem.
<TazgodX> how hard would it be to convert this for a http://<my machine>/videos for the videos folder? :)
<_andrew> I don't know - it depends what information MythTV itself has about videos in there.
<_andrew> If there's not much information, you might be better off just doing `sudo ln -s <my-mythvideo-directory> /var/www/videos`.
<_andrew> Which is even cheaper and nastier than my script, but should work.
<TazgodX> lol
<jesse> hello
<toorima> anyone knows what lineup to pick when downloading channel icons, I allready have icons for SD but I get some HD channels for free over the air and dont know what lineup that would be
<jesse> i was wondering if someone could help me.. i cannot seem to get my audio to work correctly on my DVICO fusionHDTV3
<jesse> someone please help me lol
<jesse> am i going to need a different card?
<jesse> toorima cant you use EIT to pick up that information?
<toorima> pick up the icons?
<jesse> oh hmm
<jesse> I dunno man
<jesse> i'm new to the world
<jesse> what tv tuner card are you using toorima
<toorima> i use schedulesdirect for my program info, just wanted some icons too
<jesse> i think i need to get a different one
<toorima> i use the pvr150 for sd and pchdtv5500 for hd
<jesse> how clear does the pchdtv5500 come in?
<toorima> it is very nice and clear
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> currently i have a Dvico and i'm having problems
<jesse> i cant get my audio to work right..
<toorima> perfect picture most of the time and that is on a 42" plasma
<jesse> dang
<jesse> would u have any idea what my prob may be?
<jesse> it seems like it isnt porting the audio thru the pci bus
<jesse> it has some cable you can connect to your audio card
<toorima> well hd just captures the stream so
<jesse> i'm wondering if maybe i dont have to keep that on :-\
<jesse> well its giving me probs in both SD and HD
<jesse> :(
<toorima> i had soundproblems at first, using optical sound
<jesse> so how do you get around it?
<toorima> so i recorded a little bit, and played the file on another computer
<toorima> just to see that i had sound in the file
<jesse> yeah
<jesse> hmm
<toorima> had to do some config to get the optical sound to work
<toorima> to my amp
<jesse> what os are you running?
<toorima> mythbuntu
<jesse> same here
<jesse> i tried mythdora
<jesse> i managed to get sound but it was really bad quality
<jesse> i dunno what to do about this damn thing
<toorima> i tried mythdora to but didnt like it
<jesse> yeah i like mythbuntu more
<toorima> never liked red hat either so
<jesse> oh
<jesse> i learned on fc5
<jesse> liked it back then.. but everything was pretty equal back then
<jesse> no os seemed to have an upper hand for a newbie
<toorima> allways like apt
<toorima> over rpm
<jesse> yeah
<jesse> i like source.. lol
<toorima> hehe
<jesse> i've been using slackware on my main since 10.1
<toorima> i started on slack in 99
<toorima> but moved to debian after a year or so
<jesse> you have any idea how well slack would do as a myth box?
<jesse> may do that or arch
<toorima> havent used slack since but should do good
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> maybe i should give that try
<jesse> but i wonder how hard it'd be to get the remote to work w/ it
<jesse> i think slacks kernel should have most tv tuners
<jesse> but remote.. :-\
<toorima> should have it
<toorima> but yeah lirc can be a pain
<jesse> what is lirc? lol
<jesse> sorry.. new to it
<toorima> the program that handles remotes
<toorima> it could be horrible to set up manually and get all buttons to work
<jesse> yeah
<jesse> i better do some investigating
<jesse> arch seems like it'd be really good tho
<jesse> arch is a very up to date, always updating os
<toorima> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=slackware+mythtv&btnG=Google+Search
<jesse> and easy to customize as far as running deamons
<toorima> some nice stuff there
<jesse> oh thanks man
<toorima> i tried arch once but on a brand new laptop, didnt go well but gonna try it again when i have more time
<toorima> arch looks good
<jesse> yeah arch is good
<jesse> i use it on my laptop
<jesse> i have cpu scaling and some other stuff
<toorima> will probably be my next os then
<slestak> anyone using a dvico hdtv5 gold for dvb-t?  im having a heck of a time setting up a channel.conf for this thing
<jesse> i have it set up so i can set the cpu priority which then regulates the fan speed... if the battery gets low then it changes the cpu & fan accordingly
<slestak> i have tried using scan from dvb-utils as well as w_scan to no avail
<toorima> jesse: nice
<jesse> slestak.. i have the dvico fushion hdtv3 and am having probs w/ audio
<jesse> yeah it is pretty bitchin lol
<slestak> with the analog or hd side?
<jesse> and w/ that 9 cell battery it seems to last a while
<jesse> sletak.. pm ?
<jesse> and analog
<slestak> pm is fine
<toorima> hmm see if i can add the icons manually instead
<slestak> jesse: not sure how to start a pm in irssi
<jesse> ok
<jesse> well
<jesse> i can get audio to stream thru that cable
<jesse> but i cant get it to actually enter the pc
<jesse> it just streams it straight out my sound card
<jesse> so if i pause or record it only gets video.. no audio
<jesse> slestak?
<slestak> i havent gotten far enough to tackle audio.  im using spdif and the alsa to get audio to my receiver
<jesse> but can you pause it?
<jesse> i can get audio to come out if i plug it into my sound card and enable aux audio
<jesse> but it only streams it straight out to my speaker
<slestak> i dont know, i do not have any channels setupyet.  autoscan is not getting anythig, as well as scan and w_scan
<jesse> yeah my scans couldnt pick anything up either
<slestak> how did you get your channel data?
<jesse> i only have analog
<jesse> do u not have that either?
<slestak> i could set that up, im mainly interested in DT though
<jesse> did you set up a video source?
<slestak> im not even sure i will setup sd if i can get dt working
<jesse> yeah
<jesse> well did u set up a video source?
<slestak> yes, i setup a video source, capture device, input, etc.
<slestak> im working out of myth right now to see that the card is functional
<jesse> but did you set up a video source for atsc / dvb using EIT?
<slestak> maybe with vlc or mplayer
<slestak> i dont think i did.
<jesse> try that
<jesse> maybe thats the prob..
<slestak> is that in mythbackendsetup?
<jesse> yeah
<jesse> mythtv-setup
<slestak> the only capture card i have setup is DVB:0
<jesse> hm
<slestak> video sources, us-bcast schedules direct feed.
<jesse> try pcHDTV DTV capture
<jesse> w/ V4L drivers
<slestak> ok, i'll reset it
<slestak> video device /dev/video0?
<slestak> jesse: where is the EIT setting made?
<jesse> its an option in the video source selection
<jesse> u can either set up no grabber, eit, or schedules direct
<slestak> oh, i already have a SD acct, should i use eit instead?
<jesse> for hd maybe?
<jesse> lol
<jesse> i dunno.. i'm experimenting
<slestak> i see it now, i'll try it.
<jesse> i'm starting to wonder if maybe we dont have the wrong video card.. :-\
<jesse> from what i read Dvico is supposed to be good
<jesse> but after looking at other ppls htpc's i wonder
<jesse> everyones using something different
<jesse> alot using pvr 150 for SD and pcHDTV for HD
<slestak> im not seeing anything different on the atsc scan
<jesse> when u scan what configs do u use..
<jesse> like freq table
<jesse> atsc mod
<slestak> freq table broadcast, atsc 8-vsb (i want ota only) channel sep "-"
<jesse> try using a qam?
<slestak> qam for ota?  ive only seen that listed for cable
<jesse> oo ur only doin broadcast
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> since my card only has 1 input how could i run cable and an HD int. to it?
<jesse> get a 2 to 1, male to 2 male connector?
<slestak> when i move the antenna to the tv to use the internal tuner, i get 5+ ota perfectly, so i know th eposition of the ant and the signal strength is there
<jesse> hmm
<slestak> during the scan, it says "No Lock" while its doing it
<jesse> same here
<jesse> it cant find the channel..
<jesse> maybe dvico is just junk?
<jesse> :-\
<slestak> dunno.  im seeing success on the forums, ive only had it since yesterday
<slestak> i think it would help me if i had done this with an analog first before adding the complexity of hdtv channels.conf
<jesse> yeah..
<jesse> how much did you pay for that card if you dont mind saying
<jesse> i was looking at going for the #5 if i couldnt get my #3 to work
<slestak> 149, that included a set of rabbit ears
<slestak> snapstream.com
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea how to verify which port mysql is running on?
<jesse> not to my knowledge.. just have to trust the myth
<jesse> lol
<jesse> 149.. not bad
<slestak> when you do mythfilldb you can see the connection on the console, can you see ht eport number there?
<jesse> i paid $39 + $15ish for SH... ebay
<slestak> im having some success!
<slestak> i saw wxmi go by on the scan
<jesse> what are your settings? lol
<slestak> just a sec
<jesse> ok lol
<jesse> i wanna try it too
<jesse> lol
<slestak> i didnt use the v4l capture card, i used the one i was set to initially.  dvb dtv capture card
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> i'll have to try that one also
<slestak> the frontend id will change to dvico v2
<slestak> i used eit instead of scheduled direc.
<jesse> ?
<jesse> ok
<slestak> lets see if i can watch any tv
<noonan> howdy
<jesse> damn man that dvb takes forever lol
<jesse> anyone use knoppmyth?
<jesse> think i'm going to if i cant get audio on mythbuntu
<jesse> and if that fails.. prolly have to get a different card lol
<jesse> slestak can you plz try to pick up analog and tell me how it goes
<jesse> if it works for u then maybe i'll buy a dvico #5
<slestak> oh man, i have abc-hd
<jesse> oh snap! ol
<jesse> u think i could use one of those old ant. they used on analog to cature HD?
<slestak> not exactly smooth, but im just getting started
<jesse> get an external HD reciever
<slestak> i have 9.00 rabbit ears from Menards
<jesse> i heard those externals PULL channels
<slestak> i have an estimate in to get a roof antenna
<jesse> use the tax return?
<jesse> lol
<jesse> i saw some small ones you can mount right out a window for fairly cheap
<jesse> u gonna try analog?
<jesse> plz lol
<slestak> my mythfrontend is using all the cpu ive got.
<slestak> very choppy video
<jesse> do u have audio w/ the HD?
<slestak> yes
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> can you try analog plz
<slestak> choppy video though.
<jesse> i may get a dvico #5
<jesse> yeah
<jesse> what CPU u have?
<slestak> my machine is a p4, 3G with 2 g of ram, thought it would be able to hang
<jesse> yeah it should
<jesse> i'm running a p4 2.2ghz
<jesse> limit your audio sampling
<jesse> i forget where its at
<jesse> but as long as you keep it above like 4.1khz... 4100hz the human ear wont notice
<jesse> could prolly even drop it below that
<jesse> given the abuse i gave my ears in highschool w/ bass lol
<jesse> prolly wont notice much at the lowest setting
<slestak> i see it on the capture card setup, but i only have two choices, 32k or 44k
<jesse> DUDE i'm pullin HD too
<slestak> but thats on teh analog options
<jesse> try 32 see how it does
<jesse> o
<jesse> how did you route your audio?
<jesse> i need help w/ that if you can man
<slestak> do you have spdif connection on your sound card?  the digital finer link
<jesse> i dunno what that means lol
<jesse> i have that thing that connects from the capture to the sound
<slestak> do you have a fiber optic connection on your sound card, its a wird plug that snaps in
<jesse> its plugged into the TAD
<jesse> yeah
<jesse> where do i have to plug it in to
<slestak> i have that running to a denon av receiver
<slestak> so im exporting my sound
<jesse> oo
<jesse> so if u pause the video does the sound keep streaming?
<slestak> could you run your output out one jack and then back in the mic input?
<slestak> my video is too choppy
<jesse> try analog
<jesse> tell me how well it works? lol
<slestak> im not sure how to setup analog
<jesse> just do the analog tuner w/ the schedules direct source
<jesse> its pretty cake
<slestak> i need to setup that lineup, i deleted all the analog stations
<jesse> ooo
<slestak> i may need to change my tv input, i am using vga, which is like 1280 x sth resoluiotn, maybe the hd is being scaled (the high cpu).  i have an hdmi input i can try
<jesse> yeah
<slestak> so i should have to capture cards setup, one for hd channels and another for analog?  from the same physical card?
<jesse> i have DVI out to my monitor and Svid cloned to my CRT tv
<jesse> i think so
<slestak> i think i have a lockup.  no activity when selecting new capture card
<slestak> im going to reboot and try the hdmi input
<slestak> back in a minute
<slestak> jesse: well, the frontend is using a lot less cpu with the hdmi, but i also have no output
<slestak> since i had a lockup, im going to make sure my last settings were saved
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> alright
<jesse> mne locked up too.. now my tv tuner isnt working :-\
<slestak> i have some overscan with the hdmi input.  on the right and left i lose about 5% of the screen, enought to not see some of the setup.  is it possible to "crop" or hardcode a factor in the ui to ge tthis back?
<jesse> i dunno
<slestak> great, so much for ubuntus unbreakable X, now its pulling down 100% cpu
<toorima> damn put in some high-res icons for my hd channels now, looks good
<jesse> lol
<jesse> can you pause your video tho?
<slestak> what resolution are you running your hd at?
<slestak> i dunno yet, not stable yet
<jesse> right now i'm not
<jesse> i cant get anything to work
<jesse> i had to kill power to it
<toorima> anyone know how to change the order of the channels? i have the channels in order in mythweb but while "zaping" around they are not in numerical order
<jesse> now tuner doesnt work
<slestak> i dont have a remote configured, so im not sure how to pauise with the keyboard
<jesse> p
<jesse> does your audio continue to play?
<slestak> cant tel yet, im doing another reboot
<slestak> i may need to go back to vga input
<defendguin> hey is there a way to flush the program guide data and download a fresh copy?
<jesse> i know it does it on its own every so often
<jesse> dunno how to force it
<defendguin> bummer the cable company changed the cable lineup and i noticed its updated on the schedules direct site but my box still has outdated channel line up
<jesse> i think my router is blocking schedules
<jesse> :(
<jesse> any chance u know what ports it uses?
<defendguin> nope
<slestak> i wonder if the hdmi input could be drm'd up and be blocking hte hd into the tv.  worked on vga, just not into hdmi
<jesse> dunno man
<slestak> going back to vga input
<jesse> this sound thing is pissing me off big time lol
<slestak> crap, had he antenna lead off
<slestak> ;P
<jesse> lol
<defendguin> mythfilldatabase --refresh-today  should tell you something jesse
<slestak> are you going to use this with a stereo at all?
<slestak> or pc speakers jesse?
<jesse> i cant get audio out period
<jesse> unless i plug it directly into my aux
<jesse> but the aux is fed straight out to speakers
<jesse> no way to record it
<slestak> did you get a book with your card, there is some stuff in mine about "direct to dma" audio
<slestak> ok, even with the antenna connected, nothing on hdmi.  i know the mpaa has sth to do with this
<slestak> wheres my tin foil hat
<jesse> lol
<defendguin> frick
<slestak> jesse: when ipause, the sound pauses as well. it appears to be in sync
<jesse> fuck balls!
<jesse> lol
<jesse> why wont mine :(
<jesse> do you have that audio cable connect to anything inside the pc?
<slestak> what in the heck is process apport
<slestak> looks like mythfrontend crashed
<jesse> is there a cable that connects from the tv tuner to anything?
<slestak> i did connect the capture card to the cd-in jumper on the motherboard
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> maybe thats my prob.. mines connect to the TAD on my sound card
<jesse> my sound card doesnt have a CD in.. only TAD and Aux
<jesse> maybe i should try to connect directly to my motherboard?
<slestak> the cd-in will be on the moptherboard
<slestak> i had to look for the manual to find it
<jesse> in windows it works w/o it tho ?
<slestak> i dont have windows
<jesse> well in my windows it will work w/o being connect to the motherboard and i dunno why
<jesse> oh shit man!!!!
<jesse> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jesse> i somehow got it to port the audio thru the pci bus
<jesse> dunno what i did but by god it works
<jesse> !!!!
<jesse> THANK YOU JESUS
<jesse> lol
<jesse> I think i'm going to install full blown ubuntu tho
<jesse> then run myth on that
<slestak> ive been tweaking the playback settings and have the cpu usage down.
<jesse> kool
<jesse> hd looking alright?
<slestak> wonder if i need to deinterlace on an lcd hdtv?
<slestak> looks better, almost fluid.  not quite as smooteh as id like.  there is a live feed from the kennedy center on, good material for testing
<jesse> hmm
<jesse> kool
<slestak> well, good luck with your rig
<slestak> gonna run
<defendguin> fuck
<defendguin> how canb the channel lineup still be wrong if it is correct on schedules direct
<jesse> it hasnt updated to your pc yet
<jesse> prolly had an error in it when your machine uploaded it
<jesse> then they corrected but your machine has yet to download the corrected version
<defendguin> i manually ran a mythfilldatabase  --refresh-all  and it pulled down all new data
<lime4x4> has anyonr gotten sirius online to play thru mythtv? i followed this wikki and when i click on the sirius button it dumps the myth box back to the desktop http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Integrate_Sirius
<JThundley> if you listen to stern, I record it daily to vorbis, I'll let you in my private stash
<lime4x4> i lovr stern. listen to him every morning going to work
<MythbuntuGuest43> hi
<MythbuntuGuest43> how do i get icons in?
<SteveBook> Hi all
<SteveBook> I've got a little problem getting mythbuntu to run on my rig
<SteveBook> It just hangs at "running local root script (/etc/rc.local)
<SteveBook> anyone had that problem before?
<SteveBook> it's a P4 2.8, ATI Radeon 9600, 256MB RAM btw
<SteveBook> with a SATA hard disk
<blkorpheus> need help
<blkorpheus> before I file a bug
<Seeker`> is there a way to find out what resoution the live TV is running at?
<javatexan> maybe, I have found via tivo that there are several resolutions that things are broadcasted in.  I can have tivo set at High Recording for several channels and get several different resolutions from the recorded files.  As I understand it you have 1080i 1080p 480i and 480p and I am not too sure where NTSC and PAL fit into it.
<javatexan> hope that helps
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: if you check under setup, tv, recording profiles
<rhpot1991> then chose your recorder and live tv
<rhpot1991> you can set it under there
<blkorpheus> need some assistance with myth-backend
<rhpot1991> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<blkorpheus> that was a statement, but anyway
<rhpot1991> still applies
<rhpot1991> ask your question so people can see it
<blkorpheus> the myth-backend is telling me I don't have permissions, my record folder does not exists
<blkorpheus> all erroneous
<rhpot1991> does a recordings folder exist with permissions for the user running myth-backend to write to?
<blkorpheus> and then it dies. I can run it by itself from term, and it stays running, but the script dies, mentioning the non-existant nfslock fike?
<blkorpheus> rhpot1991, yes
<blkorpheus> I moved it from the default location, because of hd space
<rhpot1991> and you are sure you changed the location in mythtv-setup?
<blkorpheus> google reveals others have resolved the issue simply deleting the nfs lock fle
<blkorpheus> positive
<blkorpheus> thats why when it said the directory does not exist, I'm looking at it
<blkorpheus> with the same files it recorded to, when run from term
<blkorpheus> I can't find a bug for it, and did not want to file until sure it is not user error
<blkorpheus> Permission denied Unable to open lockfile!, the file is long gone
<blkorpheus> :(
 * blkorpheus weeping
<blkorpheus> :-P
<blkorpheus> is myhth keeping old data somewhere?
<rhpot1991> what if you make a new empty lock file?
<blkorpheus> tried that
<blkorpheus> no dice
<blkorpheus> same errrot
<blkorpheus> error
<rhpot1991> not really sure
<rhpot1991> checked the user mailing list?
<blkorpheus> only what google came back with
<blkorpheus> some guy had the same issue, and they just glossed over it
<blkorpheus> also on the ubuntu forums, for mythbuntu project, another with the issue, and no resolve for me
<blkorpheus> I even renamed the folder
<javatexan> I fixed that with the INFAMOUS sudo chmod -R 777 /directory trick
<blkorpheus> I'd hate to put it backto default
<javatexan> it was the only way I could do it
<blkorpheus> did that
<javatexan> did you restart?
<blkorpheus> mythtv is the owner and group for everything related
<blkorpheus> -R
<blkorpheus> its driving me up a wall
<javatexan> you are using mythbuntu?
<javatexan> who is autologging in to the system, mythtv or your user
<javatexan> my user is logging into mine
<blkorpheus> its a ubuntu box I installed mythtv on
<blkorpheus> my user logs in
<blkorpheus> I can only run myth with sudo or root running mythbackend
<blkorpheus> I'd like to stop doing it that way
<rhpot1991> that shouldn't happen
<rhpot1991> when you say myth you mean the back or frontend?
<blkorpheus> but just now, I started mythbackend via root, and the backend runs flawless. It creates a new nfslock file with root permissions on it, but see the record folder fine, and works as supposed.
<blkorpheus> backend
<rhpot1991> you should be staring myth with sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<blkorpheus> of course
<blkorpheus> thats why I'm upset
<rhpot1991> it will also automagically start like that on boot
<blkorpheus> the script starts, then dies, talking about permissions etc
<blkorpheus> I understand how its supposed to work, but it is not
<javatexan> remember it all depends on who created the directories
<rhpot1991> root should have access though, unless you really did something funky
<blkorpheus> changed it back to the default directory, the script starts and the backend does not fail
<blkorpheus> ah dios mio
<blkorpheus> new nfslockfile.lock but wth mythtv user and group 644?
<blkorpheus> octal permissions 2775
<javatexan> thats why you have to be sudo to do it
<MythbuntuGuest79> I have used vnc (read vino) to connect one computer running gnome to another. I am not sure how to set anything up though when running gnome on one computer and mythbuntu on the other. I have enabled vnc in the mythbuntu set up but thats all I have.
<Dr_willis> I normally install vnc4server
<Dr_willis> im not sure what enabling vnc on the mythubuntu setup does actually. Never tried that.
<Dr_willis> watching videos over vnc.. is not doable I am thinking.
<MythbuntuGuest79> I just want to be able to use it when I need to move files around and that kind of thing. I just need a basic gui but no video support
<Dr_willis> I would say install a light window manager. or use whatever the default is.. ssh in, start 'vnc4server' connect with any vnc client.  do what you want..
<Dr_willis> No need to use vino/gnome.
<Dr_willis> Or use mc in the terminal for a nice file manager if you dont like the cli commands.
<Dr_willis> i normally have a vncserver session going - so i can connect to the box's and do things. :)
<Dr_willis> its best to use a very light window manager for vnc.  I use jwm.
<MythbuntuGuest79> is there a how to on that some where you could link me to? I know nothing about ssh
<Dr_willis> ssh is documented at 100000000000000's of web sites
<Dr_willis> ssh remotebox
<Dr_willis> get a shell.. there ya go. :)
<Dr_willis> run vnc4server if you want, or mc, or do the file managing from the shell.
<Dr_willis> You have to install the sshd server package, its not installed by default
<Dr_willis> !find ssh
<ubotu> Found: aolserver4-nssha1, autossh, clusterssh, crosshurd, dpsyco-ssh (and 28 others)
<Dr_willis> !find sshd
<ubotu> File sshd found in apparmor-profiles, gradm, logwatch, openssh-server
<pdragon> it's that last one
<pdragon> openssh-server
<MythbuntuGuest79> openssh-server  is installed
<Dr_willis> Yep. I never can rember the name. :)
<Dr_willis> install vnc4server
<Dr_willis> then run it.. it will make a .vnc/xstartup file. Kill vnc4server with vncserver --kill:1  edit xstartup as you like.. rerun the server. connect with any client. :)
<Dr_willis> for some ODD reason I think the default xstartup still tries to run 'twm' which is not instaled by default.
<Dr_willis> doh.. its vncserver -kill:1          using 2 -- will makeit spawn yet another vnc session
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok it said it created a startup script when I ran the set up. so to connect would I just type vncviewer media-center:1
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<Dr_willis> You might want to tweak the xstartup script however.
<blkorpheus> nice move to release alpha 3 ubuntu in time for kde4 releases
<Dr_willis> kde4 is not running good for me under vnc. :) i gotta go to the basement and try it out soon
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok I got an error  unable to connect to host: No route to host (113)
<Dr_willis> can you ping the machine?
<Dr_willis> You may need to use its ip# not the host name.. Unless your hosts file is set up properly
<Dr_willis> you also may want to check the vnc logs. Just in case it did try to run twm, which wasent there.
<Dr_willis> Going to the Basement.. be back in a few.
<Dr_willis_> There we go.
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok it helps to have the network cable plugged in all the way. I am getting a  unable to connect to host: No route to host (113) I need to put in the password. Where do I do that?
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok I am not sure what I did but it gave my a pop up password box. I think something was messed up. I am going to restart and see if that fixes.
<Dr_willis_> the vncviewer should pop up a dialog asking
<Dr_willis_> check your xstartup file and the vncserver logs also (in the .vnc dir)
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok now it is not taking my password. what file is the passowrd saved in or how can I change it?
<Dr_willis_>  vncpasswd
<Dr_willis_> the passwprd is stored in .vnc/passwd it seems
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok I logged in again and I get a almost blank screen http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/4373/screenshotxe8.png
<Dr_willis_> Did you set up the xstartup to run somthing other then twm? Check the vncserver logs in .vnc?
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok mythbuntu seems to have no program that can read a .log what program should I be using to veiw them?
<Dr_willis_> its a text file..
<Dr_willis_> like 99% of all logs and config files. :)
<Dr_willis_> more whatever.log
<MythbuntuGuest79> I have used .logs with ubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> check the xstartup file also. see what its running.
<MythbuntuGuest79> I am still trying to figure out a program in mythbuntu that will open these.
<Dr_willis_> they are text files. use any text editor. or the more command.
<Dr_willis_> Install your fave editor if you want.
<Dr_willis_> or use the cat command from a terminal if you want.
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok this might be a problem in the xstartup it has the entry xsetroot -solid grey
<Dr_willis_> look below that line and see what window manager its running.
<Dr_willis_> if its running twm and twm is not installed then you wont have a window manager, or muchof a desktop
<Dr_willis_> if it Is running twm. and you have twm.. well.. twm is so minimal.. its hard to get used to.
<Dr_willis_> xsetroot -solid grey is just setting a solid grey color wallpaper.
<MythbuntuGuest79> hmm I wonder what it could be then. at the top of that file it says uncomment the following lines for a normal desktop I did that and I get a screen that is totally blank.
<Dr_willis_> my standard xstartup is like the following.. 3 lines total.
<Dr_willis_> xsetroot -solid grey &
<Dr_willis_> xterm &
<Dr_willis_> jwm
<Dr_willis_> i have installed jwm. and that is the widnow manager i am using for vnc.
<Dr_willis_> I dont know what exact lines are in your config file.
<Dr_willis_> i DONT uncomment the 2 lines they mention at the top. That  makes the vncserver spawn your default desktop (i think)
<Dr_willis_> When you make changes to the xstartup file. Your eally should kill the currently running vncserver and restart it. just changing the file does not affect any running servers
<MythbuntuGuest79> I killed it. I still have a blank screen. it is kind of a cross hatch look. could it be a color setting?
<Dr_willis_> thats what the xsetroot command removes.
<Dr_willis_> if you uncommented the first 2 lines.. the lines after those - i dont think EVER get read.
<Dr_willis_> # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc   - will reroute to xinitrc, anything past that line is ignored.
<Dr_willis_> and i got no idea if using xinitrc is a good idea or not.
<Dr_willis_> all xinitrc does is run --> . /etc/X11/Xsession
<Dr_willis_> From here.. uncommenting those lines.. makes nothing run. So i would say comment them back. and manually confuigure what you want ran.
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok what do I need to do to manually configure it?
<Dr_willis_> Make it run the winow manager you want to run.
<Dr_willis_> like the example i gave above.
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install jwm
<Dr_willis_> then set the last line to be 'exec jwm' or just 'jwm' instead of twm.
<lime4x4> what is the trick to connecting to a remote backend? I have mythbuntu running the frontend and backend i installed mythtv on my gutsy box used the address of the mythtv box and password but when i start the mythtv frontend on gutsy it won't connect to the mythbuntu box
<Dr_willis_> well i think for one. You beed to ahve the proper ip# in the mythtv-setup
<lime4x4> i did 192.168.1.10
<lime4x4> when i start mythtv from a shell it's not connecting to the data base
<Dr_willis_> Im going from memory here.. so i may be wrojkg. but theres 2 places for the ip#. one is 127.0.0.1 i thoight. that needs to be change4d for the frontendsd to see it.
<lime4x4> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<lime4x4> Database error was:
<lime4x4> Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.10' (111)
<Dr_willis_> That sounds like your mysql password may be wrong.
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok that worked. I am not a big fan of that though. Is there any way to let it use xfce?
<Dr_willis_> MythbuntuGuest79,    instead of 'exec jwm' or whatever.. make it load whatever starts up xfce
<MythbuntuGuest78> hello
<lime4x4> well i did change it to match the one used on the mythtv backend server thru the mythtv frontend on the gutsy box
<Dr_willis_> which seems to be the  startxfce4  command. :)
<lime4x4> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<lime4x4> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<lime4x4> 2008-01-11 17:25:59.250 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<lime4x4> Query was:
<lime4x4> SELECT NULL;
<lime4x4> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<lime4x4> 2008-01-11 17:26:01.728 Unable to connect to database!
<lime4x4> 2008-01-11 17:26:01.728 Driver error was [1/2003]:
<lime4x4> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<lime4x4> Database error was:
<lime4x4> Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.10' (111)
<lime4x4> do i have to forwrd any ports on the router? I don't think i have to cause it's all local traffic
<Dr_willis_> There may be some mysql settings to allow other machines to access it.
<MythbuntuGuest79> Is there a standard command for xfce4? How do I figure that out?
<Dr_willis_> I suck at MySQL.
<lime4x4> yeah i checked that in the mcc control panel
<Dr_willis_> MythbuntuGuest78,  ---------> which seems to be the  startxfce4  command. :)
<Dr_willis_> MythbuntuGuest79,  ---------> which seems to be the  startxfce4  command. :)
<Dr_willis_> :)
<MythbuntuGuest78> ?
 * Dr_willis_ tells the various people that the command /nick PickANewNick  - will change your Nickname to smmthing a bit more readable.
<Dr_willis_> The command to start the default xfce desktop is 'startxfce4'
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Simminator> i have a couple of questions
<Simminator> i downloaded the latest release of mythbuntu and am trying to run the install on a box i built
<lime4x4> i used sudo apt-get install mythtv on the gusty box
<Simminator> the installer hits the point of realizing LIRC (i dont know what LIRC is) and says its not configured
<Simminator> well i have the latest release of ubuntu installed on a different drive and it runs mythtv just fine
<Simminator> so i know that the box is capable of running ubuntu and mythtv, but i wanted to see if i could get mythbuntu running
<Dr_willis_> I just normally intall Mythubuntu, then install whatever other parts of ubuntu i want.
<Simminator> thats just my problem
<Dr_willis_> I think on this box  i installed mythubuntu, then isntalled ubuntu-desktop. and kubuntu-desktop
<Simminator> i cant get mythbuntu installed
<Dr_willis_> on the Frontend box. I just used mythubuntu, and followed its little wizard I think.
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok I cahnged jwm to startxfce4 and It gives me terminal session with no window borders or anything.
<Simminator> ok
<Dr_willis_> looks like startxfce4 tries to spawn a new X session.. odd for it to do things that way
<Dr_willis_> guess you could run    xfwm4 &  and  xfce4-panel   from the xstartup file
<MythbuntuGuest79> so I should change startxfce4 to xfwm4 &  and  xfce4-panel ?
<Xenocide> hey guys can anyone help me in setting up a remote wonder Ii remote
<Dr_willis_> MythbuntuGuest79,  thats one way. you may want to run some other xfce related tools also. Be sure to use & after all but the last one, which should be starting the panel or window manager.
<MythbuntuGuest79> what kind of tools? This is my first run with xfce4. I changed jwm to xfce4-panel and that almost worked. I had my applications bar up top but none of the programs would launch. adding xfwm4 to that made the caused tha app bar to not show up.
<Dr_willis_> the panel is one tool. the window maanger itself is another tool. I dont use xfce, so not sure what else should be ran
<Dr_willis_> it looke like the startxfce4 script eventually runs /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc  You could just try running  /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc   from your xstartup
<lime4x4> do i have to something else to the remote backend?
<lime4x4> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<lime4x4> Database error was:
<lime4x4> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'192.168.1.151' (using password: YES)
<MythbuntuGuest79> Thanks Dr willis I got it working.
<Dr_willis_> MythbuntuGuest79,  the last part of the /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc , has about 4 commands that seems to be ran for a normal xfce desktop.
<Dr_willis_> You cant run the acript directly however. - i copied it to a differ file. and edited out all the cruft.
<Dr_willis_> xfce-mcs-manager & xfwm4 --daemon & xfdesktop &  and xfce4-panel   - seem togive a full Xfce desktop
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-12
<lime4x4> i set both ip addresses in mythtv backend to 192.168.1.10 which is the ip addy of the mythbuntu box
<MythbuntuGuest29> Hi All! Anyone do much with multiple tuner systems?
<MythbuntuGuest29> hello?
<nettow0822_> sure
<nettow0822_> I have 4
<jesse_> hello
<jesse_> anyone here know how to work out audio in/out ?
<jesse_> i can get audio to stream straight to my card but cannot record it... :-\
<lime4x4> I got sirius to play thru the terminal with no problem i created a button on the main mythtv screen but when i click on it it dumps my myth box back to the desktop
<javatexan> can you add mythbuntu and the control-center to a regular ubuntu install?
<javatexan> or is it better to go mythbuntu install and add the desktop?
<javatexan> I cant get my digital audio to work and I am thinking about reinstalling to get benefit of all the auto sensing .... is there a way around this solution?
<javatexan> i have sigmatel digital audio on my intel mobo and just got the cable, plugged in and nothin...;((((
<jesse_> hello?
<jesse_> can someone help me
<javatexan> alsa says i have to install alsa 1.0.15rc3 to get my mobo to work....how do I do that...its not in synaptic and I cant find it with apt-get either
<jesse_> google it
<jesse_> prolly on some /current/ ftp server
<jesse_> hello anyone know why my card is collecting video but not sound..
<jesse_> well it processes sound but sends it straight out of my sound card
<jesse_> no way to record it..
<jesse_> :-\
<am_dragon> hello
<am_dragon> I'm running mythbuntu 7.10 and I just picked up a irblaster, I want to control my dishnetwork box.
<am_dragon> Is the driver in the control panel?
<jesse_> i dunno
<jesse_> i know mythdora has support for an IR blaster
<am_dragon> that's not very handy for me, I've got Mythbuntu installed.
<superm1_> am_dragon, not in the gutsy version in the panel no
<superm1_> it was just added to the hardy package a week or two ago
<am_dragon> hmm
<am_dragon> there is a gutsy lirc howto following that i reconfigured lirc as homebrew...
<am_dragon> testing now
<slestak> i havwe a relativley new install that was added to an existing gutsy machine.  i just deleted 5-6 small recordings (<1 gig total) and abt the same time a new recording was starting
<slestak> the frontend will no tleave the Delete Recroding screen
<slestak> it still reports 15% disk used, but lsof only shows 21 mpg's open on the system,  the new one being created (increasing in size) and the last one being deleted (which is not changing size.
<slestak> i hav ethe slow delete option selected, and ext3 on a sata disk
<pdragon> you have a keyboard attached or can you ssh into the system?
<slestak> im ssh'd in from my laptop
<slestak> so i do have a shell
<pdragon> just to a ps -A and kill the frontend
<pdragon> the frontend doesn't affect recording
<slestak> ahh
<pdragon> so killing it won't hurt your recording process
<slestak> ls
<slestak> ps -A, i have not seen, what does -A tell it?
<pdragon> forces it to show all processes not matter the user
<pdragon> not = no
<pdragon> will be a long list, but the front end should be near the end
<slestak> well I can grep it for myth
<pdragon> should be called mythfronend.re
<pdragon> should be called mythfrontend.re
<pdragon> that too :)
<pdragon> not sure on the deleted file. it may not actually delete til you're current recording is done
<slestak> oh, ok, because when i see the Previously recorded list, they are all still there
<pdragon> not sure
<slestak> poor choice haveing ext3, i guess you cannot convert it after the fact
<pdragon> if you have an external usb drive or a network share, can copy the stuff there, remake the partition and move them back
<pdragon> long as the file paths don't change, should be fine
<slestak> kinda of chancy with /
<slestak> i may buy a larger disk, and move it with a livecd, so / is not mounted
<slestak> well, thx for the help
<pdragon> sure
<pdragon> oh...
<pdragon> you don't want to make the installation of the OS partition xfs
<pdragon> just where you put the recordings
<pdragon> should stay ext3
<pdragon> er... / should stay ext3
<rhpot1991> javatexan: you can apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> notice the spelling
<slestak> with my radeon 9600 i cannot get my avi's to play fullscreen in myth or at the desktop
<slestak> man mplayer
<slestak> oops
<fuzzynavel> I bought a Cabled RS232 IR Receiver and I am trying to set it up inthe mythbuntu control center.  I cant find the device listed...what should I do now?
<fuzzynavel> I bought it from http://www.irblaster.info
<fuzzynavel> as it was recommended by mythtv
<fuzzynavel> I bought a Cabled RS232 IR Receiver and I am trying to set it up inthe mythbuntu control center. I cant find the device listed...what should I do now?  I bought it from http://www.irblaster.info
<fuzzynavel> I actually have a logitech harmony remote, is this what I am supposed to choose?
<am_dragon> does anyone know how to get an irblaster working in Gutsy?
<am_dragon> I tried to remove the preinstalled lirc and compile the lirc-0.8.3pre1 but I'm still getting no signal from the irblaster.
<am_dragon> Superm1 I've seen a few of your post about lirc in the Ubuntu forums.  I'm trying to get an IRblaster working in Gutsy.  Is there any hope?
<superm1> am_dragon, yes there should be
<superm1> its just a wii bit difficult to do at this point
<superm1> and if you are using a serial blaster, there are some known issues with the
<superm1> them
<am_dragon> yes serial
<am_dragon> I tried to remove lirc, and compile lirc-0.8.3pre1 from source.
<superm1> well there was a person on the forums that had luck using lircd from the 0.8.3 package
<superm1> (the one in hardy)
<superm1> because that's apparently where the bug sits
<am_dragon> can I use a hardy package on gutsy?
<superm1> well you can try..
<superm1> i'll warn you though
<superm1> there are lots of *massive* changes to how transmitters are handled
<superm1> mcc will break on gutsy
<superm1> (you'd need hardy's mcc and the new mythbuntu-common)
<am_dragon> so how stable is this going to be if I upgrade?
<am_dragon> "shouldn't be too bad" is good enough for me.
<superm1> well i use 0.8.3 on my gutsy box, but that is because i am developing changes for hardy on it
<superm1> so i've got a weird mix on mine
<am_dragon> ok so where/how do I get these packages?
<superm1> packages.ubuntu.com should suffice
<superm1> the way i'm using 0.8.3 i've rebuilt it for gutsy locally
<superm1> so i dont run into library problems
<superm1> but you can try to at least see if you can get away without doing that
<am_dragon> I did compile lirc, but it's not working at all...  I'm getting "irsend: could not connec to socket"
<superm1> how did you compile it?
<superm1> from the source package?
<am_dragon> yes from lirc.org
 * superm1 shrugs
<superm1> we have a set of patches above whats on lirc.org
<superm1> you should grab the "dsc, diff.gz and orig.tar.gz" from packages.ubuntu.com
<superm1> and then build that using debuild
<am_dragon> ok sorry, I"ve got the 3 files and installed debuild... I'm looking at the man page but i'm not sure what to do next.
<superm1> okay next
<superm1> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<superm1> that will extract the source package
<superm1> and then cd into the extracted directory
<superm1> and run debuild
<superm1> it may complain about missing deps
<superm1> if so
<superm1> apt-get build-dep lirc
<am_dragon> um...
<am_dragon> superman1: secret key not available
<am_dragon> literally
<am_dragon> superm1 actually.
<superm1> on which command?
<am_dragon> I did the debuild and got to debsigh:gpgerror occured
<superm1> try with -us -uc
<superm1> and if that doesn't work:
<superm1> debuild -i -us -uc -b
<am_dragon> well I least I know you know what you are talking about. :)
<am_dragon> and thanks for the help.
<am_dragon> that did something, no errors.
<superm1> cool :)
<superm1> np
<am_dragon> should I reboot or just /etc/init.d/lirc start?
<superm1> well that builds the deb
<superm1> once its built you'd have to install it (if you want to go that route)
<am_dragon> ah so I stil have to instal
<am_dragon> ok
<superm1> but
<superm1> if you want to just grab the lircd binary
<superm1> its somewhere in the debian/ directory
<am_dragon> ok debian/lirc/usr/sbin/lircd
<am_dragon> replace the one in /usr/local/sbin?
<superm1> no...
<superm1> get rid of the /usr/local/sbin stuff
<superm1> replace the one in /usr/sbin
<am_dragon> yeah, I notice ubuntu does that, drops the local
<superm1> the local ones do take priority, but you will find its harder to debug problems
<superm1> when you have stuff in /usr/local
<superm1> there are probably other items in there in include bin lib
<superm1> that you will want to clean up too
<am_dragon> ok i've got the lircd in /usr/sbin
<superm1> make sure to rm the stuff in /usr/local (if you haven't)
<superm1> and then you should be able to restart lircd with the init script
<am_dragon> the led on the irblaster is flashing but nothing happens...
<am_dragon> going to check with my camera see if the ir is trasmitting.
<am_dragon> I don't think it's transmitting ir.
<am_dragon> I see the led flash but even with my digital camera, it's only the led.
<sebrock> The next release of mythbuntu, will that be April as Ubuntu 8.04 gets released?
<Daviey> sebrock: will be after offical ubuntu - but shortly.  Don't think we have picked a date yet
<sebrock> alright
<Daviey> yep
<am_dragon> so it looks like when I complied lirc from lirc.org, it put everything in /usr/local/...
<am_dragon> I'm really making a mess of things now.
<am_dragon> my mythbuntu control center is gone...
<superm1> yeah if you removed lirc, it gets removed too
<am_dragon> so what's the next step?
<superm1> well you can reinstall mcc from apt
<superm1> but regarding the transmitter, that was all the person with the troubles had to doo
<superm1> *do
<superm1> see the forums for that thread
<superm1> i dont remember which one it is off hand
<blkorpheus> superm1: heard alot about you, glad I fixed my issue before now
<blkorpheus> I was hoping you could help, but I somehow fixed the issue
<blkorpheus> :)
<superm1> good :)
<superm1> i've been afk the last week or so
<blkorpheus> ah
<am_dragon> I've got that thread right here. I don't think I compiled the lirc source correctly and it installed everything in /usr/local.
<superm1> well if you created that deb, that would install it into /usr
<superm1> if you installed that deb
<superm1> if you made it from the source on lirc.org it goes in /usr/local
<tafsen> When I find a imdb number for movie of mine, none of the info shows up(no poster, no review)
<tafsen> Do I have to do something special to make it work?
<am_dragon> ok so I stopped lircd removed all the /usr/local stuff rebooted installed via the deb's we made before.  copied lircd to /usr/sbin
<am_dragon> started lirc again and nothing.
<am_dragon> same results.
<sebrock> superm1: dunno if you remember me, I was looking at the imon pad and the hex codes for it
<sebrock> anyway, got an issue with all remotes I try to use with lirc, every time I press a key on the remote it interrupts somehow. If I play music theres a hack, aswell as watching TV
<sebrock> this does not happen with a USB keyboard
<sebrock> so thats something with lirc
<Seeker`> is there a way of changing a recordings category? e.g from Animation to Drama
<javatexan> man, I still cant get the remote to work with mythtv...I dont know what I am doing wrong.
<javatexan> I have in Mythbuntu Control Centre I have enable a remote on and Remote: Logitech/AST....Is that all I need?
<javatexan> good morning all!
<javatexan> ;)
<javatexan> I am guessing that the serial ir receiver is not set up.....
<javatexan> I would bet that is what it is....I have the ~/.lircrc there
<javatexan> well theres the problem...there is no lircd running...can i fix via myth_setup?
<am_dragon> Well, thanks for the help superm1, I've gone over everything again, still no luck.
<superm1> sorry :(
<superm1> not sure what more i can mention
<javatexan> should lircd be running?
<am_dragon> is there a way to make sure I've completely removed lirc (any of the problem files)?
<superm1> javatexan, yeah
<superm1> try to restart it
<superm1> using /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<superm1> am_dragon, check /usr/local manually
<am_dragon> did that when we talked about it
<am_dragon> it's clean.
<superm1> that should be it
<javatexan> hey its running....how does it know that I have a Serial IR receiver?
<javatexan> or does it
<superm1> /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> is what is used to tell it what it is
<javatexan> here is what I have so far in it http://pastebin.ca/852303
<superm1> um
<superm1> you dont have any modules listed
<superm1> add lirc_serial
<superm1> to the modules list
<javatexan> that would be a problem...right?
<superm1> yes
<javatexan> LOL
<javatexan> all i know is that I have a Serial IR receiver and a Logitech Harmony 670
<javatexan> I set it up using Mythbuntu Control Centre
<superm1> okay well
<superm1> there is a lot more to it
<superm1> for serial stuff
<superm1> you are best off having it emulate a mceusb2 remote
<javatexan> okey dokey....where do i start
<superm1> start out at the gutsy lirc wiki page
<superm1> on help.ubuntu.com
<javatexan> how do I do that?
<superm1> you will need to follow the stuff there for configuring a serial port for lirc
<superm1> and then dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> choose the mceusb2 remote
<am_dragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Gutsy
<superm1> but change the modules to lirc_serial
<superm1> instead of lirc_mceusb2
<superm1> and then in your logitech software have it emulate the mceusb2 (or windows media center remote)
<javatexan> it may already do that, it has a specific setting for mythtv.....:)
<superm1> well i dont know what remote they emulate when doing that
<superm1> you'll need to find out
<am_dragon> When you go into the Harmony software you my need to tell it you want to control a windows media center pc.
<am_dragon> Harmony software doesn't ask what you want do be like it just asks what you want to control...  There my even be a config for a Mythtv using Windows Medai center remote.
<javatexan> lircd is not starting with the computer....any ideas
<javatexan> I can restart it from command line...hmmmm
<javatexan> lirc is in /etc/init.d/
<superm1> it probably is failing when a program tries to connect
<javatexan> okay...I Disabled kernel serial support and I made the /etc/modprobe.d/lirc and added options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8....next I rebooted.....then I  dpkg-reconfigure lirc...then rebooted to test and lirc did not start with machine
<javatexan> okay...that didnt work....i went to /etc/lirc/hardware.conf and it is empty...hmm.hmmm
<javatexan> sorry...wrong file typod
<javatexan> still no modules...Is the Logitech setting in dpkg-reconfigure lirc empty?
<javatexan> so its setting the driver, but no modules...wow
<bkr> anyone know the default user name and password for the mythbuntu install cd terminal?
<superm1> javatexan, don't pick that settings
<superm1> that will load a different config
<superm1> than you need
<javatexan> okay....I called logitech...and it looks like for mythtv the remote can only send Hauppauge PVR150 commands, so I have to pick it
<javatexan> so in dpkg-reconfigure lirc I should be able to choose the Hauppauge...right?
<superm1> yeah
<javatexan> so the Hauppague TV card it is
<javatexan> whats a Hauppauge DVB?
<superm1> different card
<javatexan> okay thats done and lirc is reset.....how does lirc now find the serial receiver?
<superm1> tell it to load the lirc_serial module
<javatexan> in /etc/modprobe.d/lirc  right?
<superm1> no
<superm1> /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<javatexan> that line in hardware.conf now reads MODULES="lirc_dev lirc_i2c lirc_serial"
<superm1> no
<superm1> you want it to just read lirc_serial
<javatexan> doh
<javatexan> okay
<javatexan> when I set hauppauge it added those others
<javatexan> so /etc/modprobe.d/lirc needs:  #COM1 equivalent, /dev/ttyS0
<javatexan> options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8   right?
<javatexan> that line in hardware.conf now reads MODULES="lirc_serial"
<superm1> that sounds right
<javatexan> should I reboot and give it a try?
<blkorpheus> kde4 does not like mythtv-frontend
<blkorpheus> the damnable panel prevents fullscreen
<blkorpheus> whoever is responsible for this panel, needs a talk to
<superm1> you can try devilspie
<superm1> to force it
<superm1> but usually that is caused by compiz
<blkorpheus> hmmm
<bkr> looking for help installing mythbunut... having issues with the partition step.  It doesn't provide the window and I can't get the terminal up to apt-get gparted  any recommendations?
<javatexan> do I have to set something up in FE to know there is now a remote?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> you have to run mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<javatexan> not found
<superm1> well you need to reinstall it if you removed it
<superm1> when you removed lirc
<superm1> the command might actually be
<superm1> mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<superm1> its one of those two
<javatexan> /usr/share/doc/mythbuntu-lirc-generator?
<javatexan> not in path?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<superm1> its in your path
<javatexan> shall I restart and give it a try?
<javatexan> do I dare.... :D
<javatexan> superm1: okay....irw works!!!!! when I restart...lircd still doesnt start, so I have to sudo after login, so that is prolly why mythtv is not getting the commands
<superm1> but it does start properly from the "init" script?
<superm1> like when you issue the restart command
<javatexan> lirc seems to
<javatexan> i cant see anything happening in mythtv though
<superm1> well i'd suspect  something in the lircrc of a client app
<superm1> like myth
<javatexan> from ssh I put in sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart , and after that restart, I can irw and get the commands from the remote
<superm1> after you do that try to restart mythfrontend
<superm1> and see if lirc is still running
<javatexan> okay....hold on
<javatexan> wooooooooohoooooooo i restarted myth FE and the remote works.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<javatexan> LMAO
<javatexan> now how do i get lirc to start at startup?
<superm1> okay well you need to figure out why it wasn't coming up at startup
<superm1> check out your logs
<superm1> ex dmesg
<superm1> /var/log/messages
<superm1> /var/log/syslog
<superm1> and see anything referencing lirc
<javatexan> mia@spacestation:~$ dmesg /var/log/messages | grep "lirc"
<javatexan> [   61.807211] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<javatexan> [   62.305768] lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver
<javatexan> [   62.305773] lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
<kmyth> i cant start mysql for unknown reasons.  its not producing any errors to /var/log/mysql.log or mysql.err
<kmyth> any ideas?
<kmyth> will i get error messages anywhere else?
<javatexan> mia@spacestation:~$ dmesg /var/log/syslog | grep "lirc"
<javatexan> [   61.807211] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<javatexan> [   62.305768] lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver
<javatexan> [   62.305773] lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<javatexan> kmyth: are you sudo?
<kmyth> yes
<superm1> kmyth, check that your drive isn't filled
<kmyth> drive is definitely not full
<kmyth> i lost power to the system before this
<kmyth> twice in a row, some crap is going on with my UPS
<javatexan> superm1: http://pastebin.ca/852505
<superm1> javatexan, nothing interesting there really.
<javatexan> thats what i thought too
<superm1> anything about the serial port being used?
<superm1> not necessarily lirc related
<kmyth> why else would mysql produce no error logs?
<javatexan> dont think so...I changed the file to disable kernel something or other
<kmyth>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                         [fail]
<kmyth> sweet
<kmyth> maybe i should not have used xfs for my root FS
<javatexan> kmyth: mine did that too in the beginning
<javatexan> kmyth: It had to do with who made the folders and files, and I was logged in as my normal user and didn't have access to do things
<javatexan> so I fixed mine by reinstalling.....LOL
<kmyth> well my install was effing fine until 15 minutes ago
<kmyth> i really dont want to reinstall
<javatexan> i know what you mean....did you install anything after mythbuntu...it seems I had problems like that after I added the desktop and development tools
<kmyth> no but just the configuration i've gone through to get here
<kmyth> i guess i could backup ~ and /etc/ and BLEH
<kmyth> this is my first experience with xfs going haywire because of power loss
<javatexan> superm1 nothing about the serial port by itself either
<superm1> do you have any stray stuff in /usr/local?
<superm1> from a compile from source install non debian/ubuntu way
<javatexan> maybe lirc just isnt called at startup right now
<javatexan> how can I verify......when I setup i put no irc because I didnt have one at that point, so maybe???.....
<javatexan> all i have extra on the whole machine is g++, java 6, and something called galleon
<kmyth> http://pastebin.com/m776fd6e
<kmyth> superm1, can you take a lookie?
<superm1> javatexan, did you change any of the startup scripts by hand?
<javatexan> not yet....shall I?
<superm1> no
<kmyth> maybe if i clean /var/log/mysql dir
<superm1> i'm just looking for anything that you have done here that wasn't in a deb
<javatexan> galleon installed itself to startup
<superm1> kmyth, check the permissions on the directories
<superm1> and also a fsck on the disk is probably a good idea
<kmyth> mysql:adm
<superm1> javatexan, well you can try this
<superm1> javatexan, update-rc.d lirc defaults
<kmyth> for the mysql bin log dir
<javatexan> kmyth, I bet super is right on the permissions
<superm1> that will reset all init scripts
<javatexan>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/lirc already exist.
<javatexan> do I need to remove and reinsert?
<superm1> javatexan, if they are there already, then that probably isn't the cause
<javatexan> okay cool
<superm1> can you try to start up in single user mode perhaps
<superm1> and start it manually
<superm1> and see if its running after that?
<kmyth> gonna go fsck
<kmyth> bbl
<javatexan> dont remember how...sorry
<superm1> javatexan, choose the recovery option upon boot
<javatexan> okay....brb
<javatexan> okay in single mode....whats your pleasure?
<javatexan> superm1: okay in single user mode....what do you want me to try?
<mindframe> blargh
<superm1> try to start lirc
<superm1> via the init script again
<superm1> and see if there is any error
<javatexan> says ready, but I am root@spacestation, usually I get auto logged in as mia....anyways, next
<javatexan> ?
<superm1> right
<superm1> so is it running?
<superm1> did it keep running
<superm1> after you ran the init script
<javatexan> yes I ./etc/init.d/lirc start and it is started and running (ready)....I checked with ps -la |grep "lirc*"
<javatexan> -lA  sorry
<superm1> okay
<superm1> so type exit
<superm1> and see if its running after the boot finishes
<superm1> and watch for errors fly by
<javatexan> okay...boot over...no errors but no lirc running after boot
<javatexan> could it be an order thing?
<superm1> can you try without letting it auto log in?
<superm1> see if perhaps the first connection by myth is killing it
<javatexan> sure we can try that
<javatexan> okay...made the change going to see if if worked....I made the change in the mythbuntu control centre...is that okay?
<javatexan> lol...didnt work....still auto login
<javatexan> try this again.....
<javatexan> when I apply changes in Control Centre is says  "no changes detected" so how do I do this manually?
<superm1> did you restart
<superm1> the comp
<superm1> or just logout
<javatexan> i restarted
<superm1> that'd be odd then
<superm1> see /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<javatexan> still trure
<javatexan> true
<superm1> set it to false
<superm1> that's an odd bug
<superm1> wonder why it hasn't plagued anyone else
<kmyth> alright looks like im going to go ahead and reinstall.  should i backup anything else besides /home/ and /etc/ ?
<javatexan> im just lucky... ;)
<javatexan> restarting
<superm1> kmyth, you might want to backup your sql
<superm1> or your recordings
<superm1> but that's up to you
 * javatexan misses the days when he actually understanded linux in the Old days.... :)
<kmyth> dont care about recordings
<kmyth> how do i backup all my sql db's ?
<javatexan> understood ....my 4 yr old corrected me... LOL
<kmyth> haha
<superm1> kmyth, if you dont care about recordings, dont bother with sql too
<kmyth> okay
<kmyth> thanks
<javatexan> lol
<kmyth> no more xfs for the root
<kmyth> i got burned
<superm1> indeed that's a bad idea
<javatexan> superm1: okay to the login screen, whats the plan
<superm1> i've been burned by that too
<superm1> switch to a VT
<superm1> and see if lirc is still running
<javatexan> yep
<javatexan> still kickin it!
<javatexan> so its the login
<javatexan> the thing I thought might have made it mad is running too, so it wasnt that either
<javatexan> has to be the login process some how
<superm1> well its probably not the login itself,
<superm1> but something else that is started at login
<javatexan> true
<superm1> eg like the first time myth gets started
<javatexan> mythbackend is up and okay too right now
<javatexan> could it be in the users xfce startup?
<superm1> well you can try to log in to the failsafe session
<superm1> and start mythfrontend
<javatexan> i see something oddd
<superm1> see if that kills it
<javatexan> .lircrc was created and owned by root and mia doesnt' have access to it
<javatexan> in home/mia
<superm1> well that could be it
<superm1> did you run mythbuntu-lircrc-generator as root?
<javatexan> sudo
<javatexan> ye
<superm1> that's it then
<kmyth> wish me luck
<superm1> rm ~/.lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<javatexan> done
<javatexan> i get so used to having to use sudo to do anything not in my home directory......sorry
<javatexan> mythbuntu-lircrc-generator ....right....no sudo ;)
<javatexan> superm1: you are a steeley eyed missleman....it works
<superm1> comes down to permissions all too often :)
<javatexan> where do i change it back to auto login
<javatexan> yeah...knowing when to sudo and when to not....sounds like ....
<superm1> same file you can modify
<superm1> or you can try in mcc
<superm1> but it sounds like there might have been a bug with that in mcc
<tgm4883_laptop> so obviously higher contrast ratio is better, but pratically speaking, what are some rules to go by on it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-13
<noonan> hi, anyone know why only 4 channels scan in on my new mythbuntu set up?
<slack_> can someone help me with a font problem?
<slack_> I try to set up mythtv and the font is so large that I can't see the whole screen
<TazgodX> is nuvexport installed with mythbuntu 7.10?
<superm1> no
<TazgodX> thanks superm1 :)
<superm1> TazgodX, i might have put it in the weekly builds repo though
<superm1> i forget
<superm1> i know i added it to hardy
<TazgodX> hmmm
<TazgodX> well i can install manually...or try :)
<superm1> well installign manually is more trouble than you are expecting actually
<superm1> because you need to get the right checkout
<superm1> that still works with -fixes
<TazgodX> haha
<TazgodX> wow
<TazgodX> i know i had a problem last time i tried
<superm1> here its on this ppa
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ipod-touch/+archive
<TazgodX> working on getting your ipod touch to work under linux? :)
<superm1> yes it does thanks to the stuff i've added there
<superm1> nuvexport is there too because i was using it to export recordings for it
<TazgodX> import album art too?
<superm1> yes
<TazgodX> oh...interesting
<superm1> only stuff that doesn't work is photos at this point (afaik)
<TazgodX> last i saw i couldn't get album art to sync
<superm1> have you seen the wiki page
<superm1> explaining it all?
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<TazgodX> i do love my iphone..but been stuck in windows almost continuously since getting it because of itunes and album art syncing
 * TazgodX starts reading the wiki
<TazgodX> well, i have to leave now. but my goal when i come home is to FINALLY finish setting up my cable box...through firewire, and get nuvexport running and working.(this is to remind me) :)
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I thought I just downloaded nuvexport from sourceforge and it just worked?
<Mythbox> hey
<Mythbox> anyone know why my audio sounds really high pitch and tweety?
<Mythbox> i have my audio from tuner ran to cd-in on mother board and outputted via sound card
<slestak> i have similar problem, but i think its related to using spdif to av receiver.  someone referred me toa site to upconvert through sox from 44.1k to 48k, and my music sounds a little fast and high pitched.
<Mythbox> slestak .. its jesse from the other night
<slestak> ive screwed sth up on the http server on my mythbox trying to get pypmyadmin installed.
<slestak> hey man, somehow i have irssi messed up, i need to leave and come back.  brb
<slestak> Mythbox: hows your machine doing?
<Mythbox> ok
<Mythbox> its alright... kinda
<Mythbox> i got the sound working
<Mythbox> only sounds like shit lol
<Mythbox> its real tweety dunno how to fix it
<slestak> mine too, recording is working.  my sound is ok on recorded videos, but playing audio sounds a little fast.
<Mythbox> maybe the audio driver its using ?
<slestak> im using alsa
<Mythbox> same
<Mythbox> i dont know if its speed or pitch or what
<Mythbox> seems like it keeps up w/ lips fine
<Mythbox> just off key
<slestak> you think an external dvd on a mythbox could completely replace a typical dvd player connected to the tv?  my lg dvd busted and i dont want to replace it
<slestak> my slimline case doesnt have a dvd, so i would have to use usb2
<Mythbox> yeah that'd do fine
<Mythbox> that'd work fine
<Mythbox> mythbuntu should have full support for it
<slestak> i got a circuit city coupon in email, so im eyeing a sony external thats supposed to write dvd ay 20x
<Mythbox> kool
<slestak> you any good with apache configuration?
<Mythbox> never used it
<Mythbox> wait.. what app does myth use to replay recorded video
<slestak> when i go to the ip address of my mythbox, i get a directory listing showing apache2-default instead of the apache test page
<Mythbox> maybe that ap is just using the wrong playback functionality?
<slestak> for me or you?
<slestak> your sound prob?
<Mythbox> yeah
<Mythbox> well you have the prob too dont you?
<slestak> that is set in Setup -> Playback
<slestak> i setup mplayer in mine, and i did have to tweak it considerably, it had wrong -vo and -ao
<Mythbox> lol i'm using mythdora right now.. its slightly different
<Mythbox> hmm
<slestak> i need to head over to regular ubuntu support to work out this apache problem.
<slestak> good luck with your sound issue.
<slestak> how does your playback sound at regular desktop, out of mythdora
<Mythbox> seems alright.. i think i'm gonna try to use regular ubuntu and just install the myth tv packs
<Mythbox> not mythbuntu on ubuntu but the regular myth tv
<slestak> it'll prob work in whatever your comfartbale in.
<Mythbox> yeah but if its a driver issue wouldnt it stand a better chance of working properly in a mainstream distro?
<blkorpheus> installing mythtv on regular ubuntu is fine
<Mythbox> yeah but u think the audio prob is a driver prob?
<Mythbox> or just a playback issue
<blkorpheus> thats why there should just be ubuntu
<blkorpheus> ppl get confused with 90 names
<blkorpheus> mythdora
 * blkorpheus rolls eyes
<blkorpheus> codecs
<Mythbox> really
<Mythbox> ?
<slestak> blkorpheus: i set the autologin to use my standard login name.  is there any harm in adding the mythtv user ot the aproriate group and let the frontend use the same user as backend?
<blkorpheus> I have no idea
<blkorpheus> just a guess
<Mythbox> if i have the audio go straight out of the card its fine but its way ahead of video and i cant record it
<blkorpheus> slestak, myth is going to do its ting
<blkorpheus> you just act normal
<blkorpheus> if that makes sense?
<Mythbox> when i have it run thru my audio card it comes out tweety
<blkorpheus> slestak, i don't have a login for a mythtv user
<blkorpheus> although there has to be such a user, that user does not get a shell
<blkorpheus> it never "login"
<blkorpheus> slestak, copy?
<slestak> i want to ge the fromtend off of my regular login, because i vnc into this box regularly, and do not need the frontend to launch when i am remote and just want a gnome desktop
<slestak> so i guess i need a new user that does have a shell just to run the frontend.
<blkorpheus> the frontend does not start unless you start it
<slestak> mine does
<blkorpheus> should not
<slestak> it is a setting in the Myth Control Center in mythbuntu
<blkorpheus> unless you meanthe mythtvwelcome
<blkorpheus> and that is not considered the frontend
<slestak> lemme see where that setting is.
<blkorpheus> it will start the frontend
<blkorpheus> but the mythtvwelcome will turn it self off if the frontend does not start in a few minutes
<blkorpheus> when I log into my machine, the frontend does not startup
<blkorpheus> maybe you are chosing the mythbuntu login session
<Mythbox> blkorpheus can you help me when you're done helping him?
<blkorpheus> just don't use that session
<blkorpheus> Mythbox, I will try, but atm I don't have an educated guess from what I have read from you?
<slestak> we just determined that user does not have a shell, and i agree with that becasue i am using gdm with facechooser, and mythtv is not listed.
<blkorpheus> I installed some mythubuntu login or gdm, so I have a selection
<blkorpheus> I have yet to login with it
<slestak> ahh
<blkorpheus> but I suspect it would start the frontend off rip
<Mythbox> alright well I've got my audio running in from my tuner.. seems to be perfect when it comes out of the tuner then somewhere between it being recorded by my sound card and being transmitted by my sound card it gets jacked up
<blkorpheus> but since I use my regular login session, I never see the frontend unless I start it
<blkorpheus> so I guess if this was a mythubuntu box first
<blkorpheus> then I would yes, have to create a new user
<blkorpheus> or
<blkorpheus> tell mythubuntu-gdm to apt-get lost;)
<Mythbox> mythbutnu does auto login of the user and has mythfrontend run at login for that user doesnt it?
<blkorpheus> and use a the regular gdm
<blkorpheus> but you'd still need a non mythtv user
<blkorpheus> Mythbox, yes
<blkorpheus> and I think I have your answer
<slestak> i'll see you all later, i need to fix apache
<blkorpheus> you need to turn on audio sync, because it seems you have a how shall I say, "depreciated" tunercard?
<Mythbox> alright how do i do that?
<blkorpheus> my audio comes straight from the board
<blkorpheus> turn it on inthe frontend
<blkorpheus> I suggest reading the mythtv wiki pages
<blkorpheus> thats where I read about
<Mythbox> in windows my audio was able to port via pci bus but in linux it will only do direct line
<blkorpheus> even if you search google for audio not in sync with video mythtv
<blkorpheus> you'll get gold
<Mythbox> alright thanks man
<blkorpheus> what kind of tuner card you have?
<Mythbox> well its not so much a sync prob
<blkorpheus> and did you check its linux compatiblity first?
<Mythbox> i can get my audio to sync now.. it just sounds like ass
<Mythbox> yeah its good
<Mythbox> its the dvico fusionHDTV 3 GOLD
<blkorpheus> what kind of card?
<blkorpheus> and sound should never "suck ass":)
<Mythbox> its highly supported and both SD & HD work
<blkorpheus> cool
<blkorpheus> the mythtv wiki is gold
<Mythbox> i can jump from an hd channel to an sd channel w/ hardly any wait to go from one functionality to the other
<blkorpheus> nice
<Mythbox> just SD audio sucks
<blkorpheus> but you will need to sync
<blkorpheus> because of the sound coming from the card
<blkorpheus> or you can ask in #mythtv-users
<Mythbox> but it is synced
<blkorpheus> ok
<blkorpheus> its in time with video, just shitty?
<Mythbox> yeah
<Mythbox> timing is great
<blkorpheus> hmm
<blkorpheus> good
<Mythbox> but quality is the shitty part lol
<blkorpheus> darn
<Mythbox> maybe something to do w/ the encoding?
<blkorpheus> you should join #mythtv-users
<blkorpheus> I doubt it
<Mythbox> good resources in there?
<blkorpheus> for sure
<blkorpheus> thats THE guys there
<Mythbox> lol
<Mythbox> alrigh thanks man
<blkorpheus> this channel, not so much
<blkorpheus> np
<Mythbox> lol yeah guess mythbuntu doesnt quite have the fan base
<blkorpheus> it does
<Mythbox> in the end i'd like to use arch linux for my box
<blkorpheus> but splintering help is not efficient
<blkorpheus> mythtv-users reccomended this channel because I slipped and mentioned ubuntu
<blkorpheus> DON"T mention ubuntu
<blkorpheus> just speak of mythtv specifics
<blkorpheus> leave the dora part off as well
<blkorpheus> lol
<rhpot1991> I'd say mythtv-users is better for general mythtv stuff, more people in there to see your question
<Mythbox> ok
<rhpot1991> unless its some ubuntu specific problem, then it belongs in here
<blkorpheus> basically
<blkorpheus> right
<Mythbox> well i've had the same prob in like 3 OSs lol
<blkorpheus> then it aint OS relaed
<rhpot1991> yours the sound problem?
<blkorpheus> sp
<Mythbox> yeah
<Mythbox> i dunno if its driver related
<Mythbox> i've only used mini distros geared toward mythtv
<rhpot1991> problem only in *nix?
<Mythbox> i almost wanna try ubuntu w/ freevo
<Mythbox> maybe that work
<Mythbox> no had the prob in windows too
<rhpot1991> general rule, get it working in the OS first
<rhpot1991> then worry about myth
<Mythbox> only 1 thing would work w/ it correctly
<rhpot1991> sounds like hardware then
<Mythbox> no its just weird
<Mythbox> i cant get myth to record the audio and play it back w/o it sounding distorted
<Mythbox> if i port the audio directly to my speakers it sounds great
<Mythbox> but when myth records it and replays it it goes down hill
<rhpot1991> so the sound is only bad on recordings?
<Mythbox> its bad on play back too
<Mythbox> myth plays back "recorded" data
<rhpot1991> recorded by myth?
<rhpot1991> have you tried dvds or other sources to see if they have the same problem?
<Mythbox> there is a slight lag between what is actually being trasmitted that your pc recieves and what appears on your screen
<Mythbox> hence having the ability to rewind "live" tv
<rhpot1991> ya, live tv is actually recorded
<Mythbox> no i havent but i'm going to try
<rhpot1991> try that
<rhpot1991> might be your tuner
<Mythbox> no the audio straight from tuner sounds great
<rhpot1991> as in live tv?
<rhpot1991> or some other method
<Mythbox> its gotta be w/ either the sound card which plays PCI sources fine
<Mythbox> or its gotta be having to do w/ the recording of the sound
<rhpot1991> you can try switching from the internal player to something like xine or mplayer if you are convinced that its a myth problem
<Mythbox> thats what i'm gonna compare w/ the dvd give me a sec
<Mythbox> i'm reconf my tuner card
<Mythbox> what does deinterlace playback mean? lol
<rhpot1991> basically smooths it out if you have jittery playback
<rhpot1991> I notice ripping on things with a lot of movement, deinterlacing fixes that
<Mythbox> ohhhh
<Mythbox> may be able to use that on my HD
<Mythbox> noticed a little flaw on HD playback
<Mythbox> "live" playback that is
<Mythbox> didnt try playing a recorded
<rhpot1991> box fast enough for HD?
<Mythbox>  yeah
<Mythbox> fusion hd 3 doesnt take much
<Mythbox> I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!!!!
<rhpot1991> go on
<Mythbox> it was set to compress the audio to MP3
<Mythbox> if i leave it uncompressed its fine
<rhpot1991> ah
<Mythbox> i dunno tho..
<Mythbox> prolly should compress it
<blkorpheus> I don't think min ei scompressed
<Mythbox> ok
<blkorpheus> all depends on how much space you have
<rhpot1991> I don't think mine is either
<Mythbox> 500g lol
<rhpot1991> mpeg2 hardware encoder here, stream type mpeg-2 ps
<rhpot1991> ah wait, I'm in video
<rhpot1991> I don't see any mp3 option for my audio
<rhpot1991> are you transcoding?
<Mythbox> weird
<Mythbox> i think
<rhpot1991> I have seen it in the transcoding profiles, that you can do mp3
<Mythbox> i dunno brb
<rhpot1991> I don't transcode anything by default
<blkorpheus> I do
<blkorpheus> but may turn it off
<blkorpheus> I guess I should only transcode the ones without autoepire set to them
<blkorpheus> smaller file for the keepers
<rhpot1991> depends how long you keep them and how  much space you have
<blkorpheus> true
<blkorpheus> speaking of which, its transcoding now
<rhpot1991> I don't transcode at all, but I don't collect anything currently
<rhpot1991> basically compressing your recordings
<blkorpheus> degrading qquality of recordings by remocing frames
<blkorpheus> quality
<blkorpheus> removing
<blkorpheus> this damn keyboard
<rhpot1991> there is a lossless mpeg2 transcode
<rhpot1991> I have used that and it looks perfect to me
<rhpot1991> its a checkbox under your transcode profile
<blkorpheus> thx
<rhpot1991> np
 * rhpot1991 prepares to break his router for no good reason
<blkorpheus> ha
<blkorpheus> bored huh
<rhpot1991> I like to mess around with things dangerously just as I should be going to sleep
<rhpot1991> makes for an eventful night
<blkorpheus> I upgraded to hardy like that
<blkorpheus> got no sleep
<blkorpheus> but got it workingsweet
<blkorpheus> mythtv was a late not mission as well
<blkorpheus> nite
<blkorpheus> now I'm breaking kde4
<rhpot1991> hmmm what did I just format
<rhpot1991> thats a great question to ask yourself
<blkorpheus> scary question
<rhpot1991> indeed
<rhpot1991> didn't write my partition changes thats why
<rhpot1991> went to make a file system and it said the device didn't exist, scared me real good
<rhpot1992> that was less painful than I thought it would be
<javatexan> howdy....how do you get mythtv to wake up after screensaver comes on with remote?
<rhpot1991> reboot and disable the screen saver?
<rhpot1991> no reason to have it on
<rhpot1991> can prob skip the reboot thing, but you might need a mouse or keyboard to wake her up
<javatexan> wont burn in?
<rhpot1991> well if you think about it, do you want the screensaver kicking in when you are watching a show?
<javatexan> good point
<javatexan> ;)
<javatexan> well I have pretty good script for converting .tivo to .mp4
<rhpot1991> nice
<rhpot1991> using ffmpeg or something else?
<javatexan> i still think I want to convert from my messed up mpeg to good mpeg and then rip out commercials before going to mp4 but its okay
<javatexan> mencoder
<rhpot1991> get anywhere with the commercial problems?
<javatexan> i put that on backburner for now.....as it is my movies go from 5 or 6 G to 1 or 2 without removing any commericals...I cant wait to do that to though
<rhpot1991> what was the name of that program you use to get the stuff from tivo again?
<rhpot1991> galleon right?
<javatexan> i download the .tivo files using galleon and toGo plugin....I decode .tivo to bad .mpeg with decodeTivo, I then convert from bad mpeg to mp4 via mencoder
<Helvasca> hey
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning!
<rhpot1991> thanks for the info javatexan, passed it on to my brother.  I'm off to bed have a good night.
<javatexan> you too....good night
<MilhousePunkRock> Will I get the VFD on my Antec Fusion case working with the lcdproc from adept, or do I need to compile it myself as described on the mythtv wiki? Both versions are 0.5.2
<Helvasca> woo master back end problems
<javatexan> .what types of files will mythtv commercial flag? will it flag a mp4?
<javatexan> h264
<goldfish> does mythbuntu use LVM  ? i want to move over from mythdora
<goldfish> and have used LVM setup on my data disks
<gcleric> Ubuntu can use LVM partitions...http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<goldfish> cheers
<javatexan>  I have some pretty good mp4s now thank you very much for your help...I've got one noticable problem....when the camera pans....I see noticable jumping, what would cause that?  is it the ouput framerate?
<javatexan> i have to fix it...it might cause motion sickness....LOL
<MythbuntuGuest01> hi
<TazgodX> whats the command to startup mythtv backend setup in terminal?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991_laptop> that one?
<TazgodX> think so...
<famicon> Is there any way i can become something like a semi official mythbuntu pvr retailer
<Daviey> famicon: not at the moment :(
<famicon> well, i got everything ready
<Daviey> such as
<Daviey> ?
<famicon> i got suppliers, hardware setups
<famicon> cable cards etc
<famicon> oh, i got a creditcard processor + store too
<famicon> its all ready
<famicon> i just have nothing to sell :(
<Daviey> And yet, no freebies for the devs :(
<famicon> well, im paying it all out of my own pocket man
<famicon> I can donate a portion of each sale to mythbuntu
<famicon> i guess that with 2 or 3 customers i can bootstrap this stuff
<Daviey> You know there's nothing stopping you just selling mythbuntu anyway :)
<Daviey> but we would certainly like some feedback, at the very least!
<famicon> eh
<famicon> how about we work together
<famicon> i mean
<famicon> i use the stuff on a daily basis
<famicon> and i can perhaps forward support tickets directly to you guys
<Daviey> via launchpad :)
<Daviey> So you'd also be bug fixing?
<famicon> yeah pretty much
<famicon> its not the first project i've worked on
<Daviey> cool
<famicon> some of my stuff is allready in the ubuntu repos
<javatexan>  I have some pretty good mp4s now thank you very much for your help...I've got one noticable problem....when the camera pans....I see noticable jumping, what would cause that?  is it the ouput framerate?
<javatexan> i have to fix it...it might cause motion sickness....LOL
<noonan> hi can anyone help me understand why my channels are ALL scrambled in mythtv?
<superm1> famicon, talk with foxbuntu___
<famicon> superm1 hmmm
<superm1> he was going down the same route of such things
<famicon> yay
<famicon> people to work with!
<superm1> yeah i'm sure he will be very appreciative and helpful to get off and running with it
<famicon> yeah, that and starting stuff like that on your own just plain blows
<famicon> noonan
<famicon> are you watching Digital tv
<noonan> famicon: I'm trying to get my first ever mythtv install to work - do you mean right now?
<famicon> well you complained your channels were all scrambled
<famicon> i cant help you unless i know what kind of signal you are trying to pick up[
<noonan> oh, cool, yeah, it might be digital, i'm not exactly sure - I have an old tv
<famicon> ok well do you use a set top box
<noonan> it's funny, I can scan my channels only if backend setup is set to PAL
<noonan> yeah, there is one upstairs but we watch tv without it downstairs just fine
<noonan> it's direct from the wall to the tv - an old tv too
<famicon> well, just because it automagically works doesnt mean it will work elsewhere
<famicon> which tuner card are you using
<noonan> pvr 150
<famicon> so you are using a hauptpage pvr 150
<noonan> yeah, i've considered the possib.. yes i am
<famicon> ok
<famicon> you hooked that up to cable tv
<noonan> no, I have that hooked up to the cable line, and I'm trying to watch on the monitor
<famicon> well, im afraid i can't really help you with that one
<noonan> when i scan in set up, with NTSC i only get two, sometimes 4 channels - all badly snowy
<famicon> I can help you with digital tv
<noonan> famicon: ok, thanks
<famicon> but I'm not familiar with US cable
<noonan> yeah, it's weird
<famicon> foxxbuntu are you there?
<noonan> yeah, i think it might be the card itself or the drivers
<famicon> well
<famicon> right now I'm a bit tired
<famicon> I'll look into it later
<famicon> also,o superm1 tell foxxbuntu to get in touch with me
<noonan> yeah, thank's a lot, no problemo, thanks for the help
<famicon> ghehehe
<famicon> ive been up for 40 hours now
<noonan> i have a geforce 7800 which is supposed to handle tv too so maybe I'l trye that next - see if it's the carrd
<noonan> oi! how come?
<famicon> oh
<famicon> work work wokr wokr owkr
<famicon> im a hacker
<famicon> i cant stop
<famicon> till im doen with what im doing
<noonan> yeah, i know what you mean
<noonan> i think my girlfriend is going to kill me if I spend any more time on my new ubuntu box
<famicon> yeah
<famicon> spend some time with her's
<famicon> http://pan.fotovista.com/dev/2/8/00005382/l_00005382.jpg
<famicon> that looks like a nice remote^^
<noonan> she's already accused me of making love to it
<famicon> noonan yeah
<famicon> btw these things are fun though
<famicon> like
<famicon> One time i saw thsi ITX board
<noonan> yeah, see that's a good one
<famicon> and now i got a pvr the size of a small vcr
<famicon> best part though
<famicon> i dont watch tv
<famicon> at all
<famicon> ever
<noonan> hahahaha
<noonan> well i do, but I'm getting sick of being a linux noob i'll say that
<famicon> eh
<famicon> try crosscompiling mythbuntu for specific architectures
<famicon> now thats fun!
<noonan> oh no thanks
<noonan> do you think that's what it is - a digital signal? no i doubt it though
<famicon> well at first i thought that you just got a DVB card without a proper CI + CAM module
<noonan> if only, i just know it's something dead simple
<noonan> like don't we use NTSC in the US, how come I can only get channels with PAL setting?
<noonan> eh, but no mor bugging you
<famicon> yeah im sorta tired
<famicon> im trying to find a new switch that is rackmountable for my hosting company
<noonan> go shopping
<famicon> nah
<famicon> this is corporate junk
<famicon> professional hardware
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-05
<phunyguy> anyone alive? i posted a question earlier today and nobody picked up on it....  can anyone help me?
<phunyguy> i am getting REALLY poor performance in teh program guide while using a dvico tuner
<_akuma624_> what is "dvico" tuner - is that the brand name?
<phunyguy> yes
<phunyguy> dvico fusion
<phunyguy> HD tuner
<phunyguy> (dvb)
<squish102> on mythbuntu, i need to start a vncserver automatically under a users account when the machine restarts. where is the best place to put that?
<RobertMLaptop> mythbuntu will start a vncserver for you.  It is in mythbutu control center.
<squish102> RobertMLaptop i think that is x11vnc, which mine does already. I needed a different desktop to start a skype session in.
<squish102> i have put it in rc.local : su squish102 -e vncserver and it seemed to work
<RobertMLaptop> Only possible issue is if you use the same user id as you main screen certan programs like firefox wont work in both windows.
<squish102> ahhh, yip same user, but maybe i should create a different user so that i dont encounter that problem
<MadChopr> what kinda hdmi cards you guys buying for small boxes... i'd like to build a mini-itx box.
<CarlFK> http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/board-detail.php?product=TS-7400
<CarlFK> I may get a job at a place that uses those
<laga> last time i checked, mythbuntu didn't run on ARM ;)
<xukun> is it possible to play blue ray movie with mythbuntu?
<jphillip> xukun with some work yes
<jphillip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<xukun> jphillip, thanks
<mustangg> hey.    I'm trying to get an ati remote working with no luck. is there some way to see that the receiver side is active or not?
<MythbuntuGuest43> Hello I'm having trouble setting up my serial IR to change channels on settop box (iptv box)
<MythbuntuGuest43> MCC > ENable an IR Transmitter
<MythbuntuGuest43> from there i can select confituration and then it takes me to Nautils to select a config file
<MythbuntuGuest43> i have the serial ir from mythtv wiki
<MythbuntuGuest43> but which one do i use? lirc.hwdb, transmitter.hwdb, or is it one of the subfolders (transmitters, remotes)?
<mustangg> When following the wiki here "http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder#Mythbuntu_8.10" , does it matter which option my ATI is set as,  kernel vs userspace?
<MythbuntuGuest43> according to installation doc, the it says to runk dpkg-reconfigure lirc however the options here seem the same an MCC and there is no "serialreciver" or Servial receiver (variant)"
<MythbuntuGuest43> Its on pg 115 of 8.10 installation manual
<MythbuntuGuest43> According to wiki, "You have to load lirc_serial at boot. There are instructions in the HOWto links. The way I do it on Fedora is to edit modprobe.conf. Since you likely also have an IR receiver, such as on the hauppage cards, you need two lirc modules loaded, the lirc_i2c module for the IR receiver, and lirc_serial for the IR emitter. Again please see the details instructions in the links above.  Once the modules are loaded, you run two ins
<MadChopr> what kinda HDMI video card are you guys throwing in yuor boxes?
<squish102> ive got an onboard ati HD3200 one, that i am fighting with. i'm looking for a different one now :(
<squish102> although i have got it all working, including sound. just not sure of the stability
<mustangg> I simply can get any output from "irw"..  I've tried every method outlined in the various docs faqs and wikis, but the furthest I can get is to see activity from "mode2 --device=/dev/lirc0". I've tried various combination of lircd.conf (and lircrc) and restarted lircd dozens of times.      Can anyone suggest my next steps?
<dman> morning folks
<mustangg> On the topic of remotes and lircd.conf: Should the code I see from a "mode2 .." be the _exact_ same in lircd.conf for each arbitrary keypress? Ex: in lircd.conf I have  0x000000000000020D for "1" but mode2 gives me 0x14e20d0000 ..
<dman> someone mind taking a look at this to let me know if they see anything to fix http://pastebin.ca/1300245
<tgm4883_laptop> dman, DVBChan(2:0) Error: SetChannelByString(33): Failed to initialize multiplex options
<tgm4883_laptop> "is defined, but isn't attached to a cardinput." is odd too, as usually it tells you which card to fix.  I assume it doesn't because of the previous error
<dman> hmm
<dman> it's weird I do the setup based on this http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1600, although in the step to scan channels
<dman> it won't find them, so I have to use the mpeg card and it works
<dman> but I still can't open front-end
<dman> week 4 of trying to get this working
<dman> anyone using a hauppauge 1600
<sacamano> Hey, question. I installed Mythbuntu, and I want it to be able to play videos/music off of an external hard drive. It recognizes it fine in the normal version, but I can't seem to figure out how to play from it from the frontend
<dman> I can't understand why myth would want me to use the DVB and mpeg if I dont have DV anyway, anyone have any idea?
<dman> the setup wants the chan scan using the dvb, and finds nothing.  If I use the Mpeg instead if finds the channels
<dman> killall command for myth?
<dman> anyone?
<dman> Fatal Error: Audio not configured, you need to run 'mythfrontend', not 'mythtv'. Can't run mythfrontend either
<dman> is it possible to delete the mysql database and will myth auto recreate it?
<dman> or do I have to remove all traces of myth as well as mysql
<dman> 2009-01-05 10:18:15.490 Told to create a NEW database schema, but the database
<dman> already has 17 tables.
<dman> If you are sure this is a good mythtv database, verify
<dman> that the settings table has the DBSchemaVer variable.
<dman> I guess all 61 users are afk
<dman> thanks anyway
<dman> well I guess no help is better than no help at all
<elzapp> Hi. I was wondering, is there a way to remove the "Watch TV" and "Watch Recordings" elements from the menu?
<sacamano> Hey, question. I installed Mythbuntu, and I want it to be able to play videos/music off of an external hard drive. It recognizes it fine in the normal version, but I can't seem to figure out how to play from it from the frontend
<sacamano> by normal i mean ubuntu
<sacamano> or mythbuntu not using the mythbuntu frontend
<jphillip> sacamano user setup>media
<jphillip> you tell it the location of the files
<sacamano> ok
<sacamano> i did
<jphillip> so video for videos, and music for music
<sacamano> but when i went Media->Videos on the main screen
<sacamano> it still said no files found
<jphillip> then for videos you need to run the video manager
<sacamano> sorry, im kind of a mythbuntu nub
<jphillip> should be on the first page under setup
<jphillip> that will find videos within that folder
<jphillip> I don't do music so I dunno what happens there
<sacamano> ok
<sacamano> when i clicked on video manager
<sacamano> it just goes to a pretty blank screen
<sacamano> says Select: Edit
<sacamano> Info- Action Menu
<sacamano> and other than that its empty
<jphillip> what extension are your videos?
<sacamano> i believe .aiv
<sacamano> *.avi
<sacamano> some might be .wmv
<sacamano> i have the non-free codecs loaded
<sacamano> they are in different folders, i dont know if mythbuntu scans recursively
<jphillip> for videos it does
<jphillip> unless there is an option to enable that
<jphillip> verify the file types are enabled
<jphillip> should prob verify permissions on the files as well
<sacamano> permissions are read/write
<jphillip> should be 755 with mythtv:mythtv as the owner
<sacamano> under the Setup->Media-Videos?
<jphillip> make that 775
<jphillip> there is a file type menu within there
<sacamano> ok
<jphillip> where you can enable, disable file types and specify players for each
<sacamano> ok
<sacamano> under there theres like different ones
<sacamano> are they all enabled?
<sacamano> .avi doesnt have ignore selected
<sacamano> ohhhhhhhhhh
<sacamano> ok
<sacamano> i found it
<sacamano> for some reason .avi was set to ignore
<sacamano> Another question, can any videos I have pull cover art/ratings and such from IMDB? If so, does it do it automatically or do I have to run something? It's connected to the internet.
<sacamano> And would it try and match movies to titles
<sacamano> ive ripped most of my movies to .avi
<jphillip> sacamano in the video manager you hit the right arrow (or M I think) and it pulls up a menu which has the search imdb option
<sacamano> ty a lot jphillip
<mustangg> Folks, about remotes and IR: can I assume if there is output from "mode2" (per a forum thread) that unresponding "irw" is due to config file error and such..?
<sabhain> mustangg, I've only seen unresponding "irw" when the lircd.conf and hardware.conf are incorrect
<sabhain> or if LIRC itself has failed to load or crashed
<jphillip> mustangg yes you need to correct your /etc/lirc/lircd.conf to include the buttons before they will show up in lirw
<mustangg> jphillip/sabhain: would you fellas know if the code I get from mode2 is the identical code I should have in lircd.conf? e.g.: 0x14d5000000 in mode2 and 0x000000000000020D in the lircd.conf file... ?
<jphillip> do any of your buttons work?
<mustangg> nothing works right now, but I have seen it working (wrongly mapped though) with my previous if badly mangled installation of mythbuntu.
<jphillip> I think the numbers don't directly match up
<jphillip> I've always used a somewhat working config and then used it to discover keys that didn't work and just added the ending numbers
<jphillip> you should try irrecord maybe?
<mustangg> ok wasn't sure if it mattered. I followed the wiki here <http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder#Mythbuntu_8.10> but it simply doesn show any keys at all.
<mustangg> I've stayed away from irrecord so far because all the tutorial-type material available uses preexisting files and such.
<jphillip> irrecort is pretty straight forward, you just push buttons and tell it what that is
<jphillip> but my understanding is it doesn't work for everything
<mustangg> I'll give irrecord a try and see if I can get anything working.. Thanks fellas.
<jphillip> mustangg that or get a somewhat working config and adjust from there
<mustangg> I've tried at lease three supposed working config files, but none have any effect when I run irw..
<jphillip> did you sudo /etc/init.d/lirc reload sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart after changing the config?
<jphillip> 2 seperate commands there
<jphillip> I'm not entirely sure the reload is necessary
<jphillip> in a perfect world it should only need one or the other, but it doesn't hurt to be safe when you are having issues
<mustangg> yeah, restart irc that way each time. multiple times even when I forgot if I did/not ;)
<abongile_> hello, looking for help with Windows MCE remote with mythbuntu. irw picks up all the keys correctly but in muythbuntui only a sbuest works, please help, there are many other problems to solve.
<laga> abongile_: you need to add the missing keys to your .lircrc. best idea is to add a new include statement and create a new file
<laga> or you can try asking google for a ready-mady lircrc, but it'll have to match your lircd.conf
<abongile_> I am newbie but I have been up and down the net and have taken a loo at hadrware.conf and lircd.conf files in both the remote seems to be listed.  How do I go about doing what you suggest, I am a really to things linux.
<tritium> superm1: are you aware of anyone packaging http://download.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/hdhomerun_config_gui_20081231.tgz for debian or ubuntu?
<superm1> tritium, not aware no
<superm1> i heard of it and started to look at it and saw there is a bit of a messy build system
<tritium> Nor am I.  The gui would be a nice thing to have.
<superm1> that depends on the source of hdhomerun-config
<superm1> tritium, want to package it :)?
<tritium> Ah, really?  I've not looked at it.
<tritium> superm1: possibly so
<tritium> I'll take a look at it.
<superm1> tritium, if you can't make it in time for when jaunty closes for new packages, we can always put it on the mythbuntu testing PPA for those interested
<tritium> Fair enough.  When is the deadline?
<abongile_> laga how do I add a new include statement and creat a new file.  I am a real new to things linux.
<laga> superm1: did someone work out the gpg key breakage on the UK repo?
<superm1> laga, gpg key breakage? did pegasus expire?
<laga> superm1: no clue.
<laga> abongile_: you'd use an editor. www.lirc.org has documentation on the file format
<laga> abongile_: the mythbuntu manual might have something as well, but i'm not sure on that one
<superm1> tritium, lets see.. i think featurefreeze is the last point when new packages get accepted.  feb 19  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule )
<tritium> Thanks, superm1.
<abongile_> laga, go there now, thank you!
<laga> abongile_: let me know if you run into problems
<superm1> tritium, welcome.  let me know if you'll need someone to revu it
<tritium> superm1: I certainly would.  I've not been MOTU for years now.
<abongile_> Laga, just gone through the LIRC website, went through the supported remote comtrols config files and did not find anything under microsoft or phillips and found something under mceusb (http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb) but I do not know what toi do with it or whether it would be helpful to me,
<laga> abongile_: i was referring you to the file format for the lircrc files :)
<abongile_> laga, I don't think I know what format they are but they end with .conf, the config file on lirc website seems to be the right one but I don't know what to do with it.
<superm1> mceusb should be supported OOTB
<superm1> just pick it in the postinst, mcc, or ubiquity
<superm1> oh wait i just read above.  so propbably lircrc neesd some work as indicated above
<superm1> see ~/.lirc/* and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<abongile_> laga, as mentioned in my lircd.conf the remote is named there, today my hardware.conf file seems to be empty and I don't know what to do with the RC-6 conf file from lirc website.
<abongile_> superm1, I am using ubuntu 8.10 what folders would I find these /etc, /dev I am a newbie and don't really know my way around the system or command line at this stage.
<MythbuntuGuest95> Hello I'm having trouble getting serial ir blaster working
<MythbuntuGuest95> I have been following several differnt guides to no avail
<MythbuntuGuest95> I think it has to do with /dev/lirc*
<MythbuntuGuest95> apparently there will be 2 /dev/lirc0 and /devlirc1?
<MythbuntuGuest95> I have tried to mannuall edit a lot of things go get this to work since MCC doenst seem to stick settings
<abongile_> laga, just got my hardware.conf file and the remote seems to listed there,l though nothing seems speified under the irblaster section.  Still do not kjnow what to do with the conf file from lirc website.
<MythbuntuGuest95> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fa88fd0e
<abongile_> superm1, the lirc folder has the following: hardware.conf  hardware.conf.old  lircd.conf  lircd.conf.dpkg-old  lircmd.conf
<superm1> abongile_, don't do anything with the conf from the website
<superm1> are you using mythbuntu, or just standard ubuntu?
<abongile_> superm1, I am using mythbuntu and have installed the kde desktop.
<superm1> abongile_, okay then go into mythbuntu control centre, select the mceusb remote
<superm1> and have it regenerate button mappings
<abongile__> laga, superm1, somebody out there please help!
<superm1> abongile_, i told you what to do to reset back to normal state.  once you are there you just need to modify the files in ~/.lirc/* like I said
<abongile__> superm1, just checked /etc/mythtv folder there's no lircd file and /etc/lirc does not contain a mythtv folder or file.
<MythbuntuGuest95> According to installation manual sudo dpkg-reconfigure setserial says that it is depricated but editing /var/lib/setserial/autoserial.conf says to use it using dpkg
<MythbuntuGuest95> ?
<abongile__> superm1, you said to wait I did, you said to go myth control centre I did, you said to look at ~/lirc/* I did and told you what was in there you said to look at ~/mythtv/lirc, what did I misse?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-06
<vorlon> hi, does anyone here have experience with IR blasters?
<vorlon> I just picked one up from irblaster.info, and am unable to verify that it's functional at all
<d0netsFN> high
<d0netsFN> im really newb
<d0netsFN> but i might be able to help
<vorlon> do you have experience with IR blasters?
<d0netsFN> i just got mythtv working on my ubuntu8.10 install with mceusb pvr 150 kit
<d0netsFN> yea
<d0netsFN> i just got mine working yesterday
<d0netsFN> but now im formatting again
<d0netsFN> and installing mythbuntu instead
<vorlon> hmm, but with mceusb, which I believe uses a different lirc driver
<d0netsFN> im not sure
<d0netsFN> you might know more than I
<vorlon> where did you find an mceusb?  The links I found in the howtos for those all dead-ended for me :)
<d0netsFN> try froogle.com
<vorlon> hmm, k
<d0netsFN> is that what you mean?
<abongile__> I need help getting the windows mce remote working with mythbuntu, irw responds correctly to all the buttons on the remote but does not work within mythbuntu, please help!
<vorlon> I guess so
<d0netsFN> like you want the actual product
<d0netsFN> or a tutorial
<d0netsFN> my gf found the pvr150 on ebay for about 70 bucks
<d0netsFN> it was the mce kit
<vorlon> d0netsFN: I'm interested in the mceusb product, in the event that this serial blaster doesn't work out
<d0netsFN> oh you bought a serial blaster?
<d0netsFN> i dont know much about that
<vorlon> ah; if mceusb runs $70, that's a much higher price point, and probably overkill anyway since I only need the blasting support :)
<d0netsFN> no thats with a card though
<d0netsFN> it was a mce kit
<vorlon> ok
<d0netsFN> pvr150 pci tv tuner
<d0netsFN> the remote
<d0netsFN> the ir receiver , and the ir blaster
 * vorlon nods
<Nixon> does the dvd rip function in mythtv work or is pretty much useless?
<Nixon> I keep getting no job or nothing left to do when it hits what appears to be intentional defects in dvd's
<Nixon> compuvest have pvr150's for 49 bucks
<Nixon> btw,  just commenting on the previous conversation
<Nixon> correct me if I'm wrong here but wouldn't a hvr 1600 be a much better choice then a pvr150?
<Nixon> they are the same price at that 70 buck point
<vorlon> I'm not looking for a pvr at all
<vorlon> only an IR blaster
<Nixon> but anywho,  back to my question about ripping
<Nixon> is it something that's just left over from the old days or can it still be used
<Nixon> I haven't set up a remote yet, I'm building still, partially running 1 input card,  I'm going to try a wiimote I think
<Nixon> why not just get a serial blaster?
<Nixon> are they no good?
<Nixon> seems like I've seen them advertised for like 25 bucks
<Nixon> I think from reading back there vorlon, and I am by no means much more than a newbie, but you would need to look through "dmesg" maybe "lspci" and there are a few others including logfiles on your system and try to identify if the hardware has been recognised
<vorlon> er, I do have a serial blaster
<vorlon> which means it's not going to show up under lspci :)
<Nixon> Anyone know if the dvd rip function of mythtv is still a useable feature? or should I be trying to look elsewhere for dvd rip functionality
<Nixon> what about dmesg
<vorlon> likewise.
<vorlon> it's dumb hardware; dmesg isn't going to see it
<vorlon> all dmesg shows is whether the modules are loaded correctly and being used
<Nixon> well, then with my knowledge, you are left to build a receiver decoder to see what ir is in the air heh
<Nixon> again I'm a newbie eh
<Nixon> :)
<Nixon> short of replacing the ir diode with a visible light onw
<Nixon> I'll back off of this conversation tho as this is one of my next steps is to set that up
<d0netsFN> nixon
<d0netsFN> is that 49 bucks for the mce kit?
<Nixon> no I think it's just a card and driver disk
<Nixon> still those are obsolete items that are out of production
<Nixon> that's why I was asking about the hvr 1600
<rhpot1991> Nixon: if discs do bad blocks are copy protection then the mythtv ripper fails
<rhpot1991> install gddrescue and use that
<rhpot1991> ddrescue /dev/dvd <iso file> <log file>
<Nixon> seems like all disks are using bad sector protections these days, I tried gddrescue on 2 disks but the result was mixed and not playable everywhere, although vlc handled the iso
<Nixon> so multipass is better?
<rhpot1991> really, I've never hit a disc that hasn't worked with that
<Nixon> do you then transcode it?
<Nixon> maybe that's the diff, as I didn't do the logfile bit and only ran the one pass
<rhpot1991> actually I lie, I hit one but it was an old concert video one so I assumed they just didn't follow specs or something
<rhpot1991> no, I use isos
<rhpot1991> the logfile isn't needed
<rhpot1991> but it lets you resume
<Nixon> your iso's will play with mythtv's internal player?
<rhpot1991> no reason not to use it and just delete it once you are done
<rhpot1991> you can ctrl+C to kill it when its choking on nothing but bad bits as well
<rhpot1991> normally will have all the good data then and will be playable
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> some have menu issues
<rhpot1991> but I can normally work around them
<Nixon> cool,  I'll give it another shot
<rhpot1991> !xine | Nixon
<Zinn> Nixon: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<rhpot1991> try that as well
<Nixon> yeah my gdd'd iso's will play on vlc,  but not the internal... nor will they transcode on down
<Nixon> I'll give that a whirl with your command line
<rhpot1991> Nixon: try other discs, you could have a badly damaged one or just one with real bad protection
<Nixon> ohh yeah one of them is serious protection.. well both I think
<Nixon> :)
<rhpot1991> actually I lied again, I had one I had to use some windows ripper on after ddrescue failed a few times
<rhpot1991> vantage point
<Nixon> I wanted to try the hard ones
<rhpot1991> but I normally have very very good luck with gddrescue
<Nixon> there's got to be ways around it,  without having to pay for anydvd
<rhpot1991> there was some free ripper that worked there, windows only though
<Nixon> maybe referring to dvdshrink?
<rhpot1991> I had to rip all the vob's then patch them then use dvdshrink to put them back together
<rhpot1991> google the name of the dvd and add "rip" or "ripping" or something, if its a problem disc you should be able to find people discussing it
<Nixon> yeah I don't mind multipart ripping, I just haven't found the way to do it
<Nixon> thank you for the info I'll grab a 3rd older disk and try your command line
<rhpot1991> if they are old they may do something silly like not follow certain standards which may give some players a fit
<rhpot1991> in that case, try xine
<Nixon> latest harry potter won't even hardly play in my component dvd player the protection is so intense, well it won't play through the menu, you got to trick it
<Nixon> there getting bad
<rhpot1991> Nixon: its sad when the protection gets so obtrusive that a straight dvd player can't even play it
<dan2> hey guys
<dan2> I'm wondering if I could get a bit of help with this
<dan2> on my haupagge tuner hvb950q, it seems to load driver right, and I installed the firmware in /lib/firmware
<dan2> but
<dan2> I get errors like this
<dan2> http://rafb.net/p/395Geh18.html
<tgm4883_laptop> dan2, looks like it didn't like your firmware
<dan2> k
<dan2> so what do I need to do
<dan2> it's hvr950q
<tgm4883_laptop> dan2, did you follow a guide or something?
<dan2> ya...
<dan2> it may have been for the regular 950
<dan2> instead of the q
<tgm4883_laptop> I have a regular 950, and have a guide for 8.10
<dan2> ok
<dan2> nevermind, I think I got it
<dan2> thanks anyway
<vorlon> Nixon: right, well, part of the point of trying to use irblaster.info as a vendor was to avoid having to mess around with soldering anything, so I'm not keen on that option :-)
<tyce> is there a good support page for loading the air2pc firmware under mythbuntu 8.10?
<dan2> tgm4883_laptop, so it's taking the firmware now, but it's not tuning into any of the channels
<dan2> I know it's working
<dan2> I yanked the antenna cable from my tv
<dan2> (inputs)
<d0netsFN> if i install mythbuntu
<d0netsFN> then ubuntu desktop
<d0netsFN> should i see applications, places, and system at the top?
<d0netsFN> like ubuntu
<superm1> abongile__, i was saying ~/.lirc
<superm1> look closely at what i typed
<d0netsFN> how do i get mythbuntu to look just like my ubuntu
<d0netsFN> al i see is the applications menu
<tgm4883_laptop> d0netsFN, boot up into gnome?
<d0netsFN> explain
<tgm4883_laptop> d0netsFN, on the login screen, click on sessions and then click on gnome
<dan2> hey guys
<dan2> if I have another ubuntu machine, how do I connect it with my new mythbuntu box to view the content locally
<superm1> dan2, install mythtv on that other box
<d0netsFN> thanks tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> d0netsFN, np
<d0netsFN> hrmm for some reason i cant get avant to work
<d0netsFN> i click it from the applications/accessories menu but i get nada
<d0netsFN> oh
<d0netsFN> i don think i have compiz enabled yet
<dan2> hmm
<dan2> superm1, which package?
<superm1> dan2, "mythtv-frontend"
<dan2> I did that
<dan2> sorry
<dan2> I can't seem to connect to the other server
<dan2> from this box
<dan2> I checked the db passwords
<dan2> that's good
<dan2> I think it's trying to connect to localhost instead of the backend
<dan2> where do I set Master Server settings?
<superm1> mythtv-setup
<superm1> on your backend comp
<dan2> k
<dan2> so what do I need to do in particular in there?
<d0netsFN> hey i went to hardware drivers and installed the latest (recommended) driver
<d0netsFN> and rebooted
<superm1> dan2, the general page
<superm1> change the two ip address boxes to be the ip address of your backend
<d0netsFN> but when i go to system/preferences/appearance/visual effects , the options are greyed out (i cant enable compiz)
<dan2> k
<d0netsFN> any ideas?
<dan2> sweet
<dan2> thanks
<d0netsFN> hrmm is it not included with mythbuntu?
<superm1> d0netsFN, nvidia or amd?
<d0netsFN> ok i did sudo apt-get install compiz-wrapper
<d0netsFN> nvidia
<d0netsFN> now the visual effects options arent greyed out
<superm1> ah okay
<d0netsFN> but i get "desktop effects could not be enabled" when i select extra
<superm1> run nvidia-settings tool from the menus
<superm1> and see if it shows any problems
<d0netsFN> what am i looking for
<dan2> man this is awesome
<d0netsFN> woohoo
<d0netsFN> progress
<d0netsFN> now if i could just get "watch tv" to work
<d0netsFN> should it work with just going through the mythtv-setup stuff?
<d0netsFN> or do i have to do the database stuff like i did with ubuntu + mythtv
<superm1> d0netsFN, you have to do mythtv-setup stuff
<superm1> and then it will start working
<d0netsFN> i did that
<d0netsFN> no working
<superm1> d0netsFN, you have to go through "all" sections
<superm1> including general from start to end
<d0netsFN> i did
<d0netsFN> this kinda sucks ,you have to install a bunch of stuff that should already be installed (pidgin, gnome-mount, etc...)
<rhpot1991> d0netsFN: most people dedicate boxes to running mythtv, so they don't want all that fluff
<dan2> ok... so this remote control.  any chance it works with this tuner on linux? Hauppage WinTV 950Q
<d0netsFN> i just went through steps 1-6 again
<superm1> dan2, well i know that tuner works in linux, that remote, that's probably a stretch
<d0netsFN> so superm i dont have to do anything with creating a database with mythbuntu?
<d0netsFN> when i had ubuntu and installed myth sep. i had to create a database and such
<dan2> superm1, tuner works nice
<dan2> seems to work better than the tuner in my samsung
<abongile__> somebody help: whatis lircd.conf.mceusb? nano opens a blank/new file, whatis returns: nothing appopriate. I am newbie trying to get the mce remote working with mythbuntu.
<dan2> alright... so...
<dan2> how do I get this to scan my existing video collection in
<d0netsFN> ok hey
<d0netsFN> watchtv is progress
<d0netsFN> i get blank screen with static noise
<d0netsFN> so i think its on the wrong channel
<d0netsFN> how do i change the channel on the tuner
<vorlon> superm1: do you have any experience with serial IR blasters?
<d0netsFN> how do i change the channel with ivtv
<vorlon> d0netsFN: manually? ivtv-tune
<superm1> vorlon, yes I do.  mixed experiences due to some very difficult to discern hardware bugs, but yes some experiences
<superm1> vorlon, what's happening?
<vorlon> superm1: a difficult to discern hardware bug, I believe ;)
<d0netsFN> varlon
<d0netsFN> whats the syntax
<d0netsFN> ivtv-tune -c 3?
<d0netsFN> nevermind i think the channel is right
<d0netsFN> but its all black
<d0netsFN> why
<superm1> vorlon, so the best thing to simplify finding the problem is to take out other parts in the chain with lirc (eg dont chain lirc instances and configure a remote and blaster until you get the blaster working properly)
<vorlon> superm1: I think the IR blaster I got is DOA; followed all the howtos, tested it on two different computers, everything looks good per dmesg, no sign that I'm getting IR; including testing with a digital camera whose CCD is sensitive to IR from remotes
<vorlon> d0netsFN: mm, could be a lot of reasons why it's black; but ivtv-tune -c 3 is correct syntax, yes - you may have to specify a frequency table as well, e.g., 'ivtv-tune -t us-cable -c 3'
<d0netsFN> well im getting sound though
<superm1> vorlon, are you sure that you are using the correct io port and irq for your serial port then?
<d0netsFN> i can hear its on the history channel
<d0netsFN> (what i have my drecttv stb set to)
<superm1> and are you sure that it's been enabled in the bios (i know dumb question, but you have to ask it :))
<vorlon> d0netsFN: may be an alpha channel issue; maybe something else
<vorlon> superm1: yes.  I've tested on two systems, one of which I have a VGA console on and double-checked in the BIOS.
<vorlon> on the other system where I don't have handy BIOS access, the UART shows up in dmesg at boot time and I know I've used the serial port in the past so it should still be good
<superm1> vorlon, any method you have to test that the serial port itself hasn't been fried?  null modem cable between two boxes perhaps?
<superm1> ah okay
<vorlon> don't have a null modem cable handy, nor another box handy to plug it into
<vorlon> having to move the boxes into the same room for testing would make me cross. :)
<superm1> vorlon, then as a last resort, by chance have some spare low ohm resistors and LEDs sitting around?  you can always throw together a small test circuit
<vorlon> superm1: haha no.  I went with irblaster.info to avoid having to do such things, falling into the "programmer with screwdriver" category. :-)
<vorlon> superm1: let me bounce you an email, if you don't mind...
<superm1> vorlon, ah.  yeah i actually have bought a blaster from them before too when i wanted one in a nice pretty case and all rather than the hack jobs i've done in the past
<superm1> vorlon, sure
<vorlon> superm1: forwarded
<d0netsFN> hey what is the regular ubuntu vnc server?
<d0netsFN> the one that is in system
<d0netsFN> as (remote desktop)
<vorlon> d0netsFN: vino
<superm1> vorlon, one more possible thing is to turn on soft carrier support
<superm1> vorlon, i've seen a weird mix of systems that need it and dont need it
<vorlon> hmm, ok
<vorlon> that's a lirc_serial option, right?
<vorlon> (right)
<superm1> yeah it's a boolean option
<superm1> parm:           softcarrier:Software carrier (0 = off, 1 = on) (bool)
<vorlon> alternatively, is there a good test case for testing the IR blaster using raw serial instead of lirc_serial, just to try to get it to light up?
<vorlon> I'll play around with softcarrier and see if it makes a difference, thanks; but first I need to arrange dinner
<hads> Hmm, Hardy and Intrepid seem to now have incompatible fixes versions.
<superm1> vorlon, i'm sure that some hackery could be written up in pyserial if you'd so please, but at that point, you are almost better off grabbing a variable power supply and applying it directly to the pins of the blaster itself.
<superm1> hads, on which mirror?
<superm1> i theoretically just fixed mirroring on the us mirror
<hads> superm1: nz.a.u.c - they are probably out of date, they always seem to be having trouble.
<hads> I'll check another.
<superm1> hads, oh you're not talking about the mythbuntu mythtv fixes repo, you mean the normal archive
<hads> Yeah, normal
<hads> I just noticed my frontend on this Intrepid desktop wants to upgrade the db
<superm1> (mythbuntu weeklybuilds us mirror was broken for a while, and w/o access to it's SSH key I couldn't fix it until after holiday)
<superm1> you sure you didn't accidentally add on a weeklybuilds repo on one of those machines?
<hads> Nope, no weeklys
<hads> But I just broke my diskless somehow so that's more of a priority now :)
<vorlon> superm1: variable power supply... another item I don't have to hand. ;)
<dan2> hey guys, so how come I don't see my video/media library other than recordings in mythfrontend
<dan2> when connecting to the backend server
<hads> superm1: According to packages.u.c hardy-backports has r18207 and intrepid has r18722
<superm1> hads, yeah you can see more of that summarized here: launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv
<hads> Neat thanks. I always get lost on LP
<hads> You know you have a bad memory when a google finds your own fix for a problem.
<superm1> that's gotta be exciting though :)
<superm1> abongile__, did you do what i told you earlier about this?
<abongile__> Please advise again, I thought I did and followed everything you said, please help me.
<hads> I should probably update my master backend to Intrepid one day. Being different db versions isn't that convinient.
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m1d4b9550
<d0netsFN> any ideas why im getting black screen when i click watch tv
<d0netsFN> (sound works though)
<superm1> abongile__, i asked you to choose the mceusb remote in mythbuntu control centre and be sure to check the box to regenerate the remote button mappings
<superm1> abongile__, after regenerating them, if buttons are still not working in your apps (but they worked in irw), then you'll have to manually modify the mappings in ~/.lirc
<abongile__> superm1, yes I did that and its still not working in mythbuntu but irw recognises it fine as before, what do I do now?
<superm1> abongile__, so which app is not recognizing keys, and which keys?
<abongile__> would that be in the dev, etc, proc, local folders I have been all over looking for what you said.
<abongile__> mythbuntu, but I have not checked it with Xine or VLC.
<superm1> abongile__, so you mean the regular mythtv application?
<superm1> abongile__, the main interface etc
<abongile__> superm1, Only a few keys are recognised like stop which works as stop, back and exit.
<abongile__> yes, the main interface
<superm1> abongile__, okay so what keys aren't working?
<superm1> (that you want working)
<abongile__> superm1, back, info, mute, tv record, basically all the keys are not working as they should or at as expected.
<superm1> abongile__, okay so what you'll want to do is quit mythtv and then run the "ircat" command on your mythtv lircrc file
<superm1> ircat ~/.lirc/mythtv generally does the trick
<superm1> it will show a blank prompt (similar to how irw worked) where you can press buttons
<abongile__> ok, trying that now!
<superm1> abongile__, so try pressing the buttons you know work and look at the output, then try the ones that dont work
<d0netsFN> i rebooted and now i dont even get the black screen and audio anymore
<d0netsFN> it just goes back to the menu
<d0netsFN> oh wait
<d0netsFN> i think its cause i dont have the storage partition mounted
<abongile__> superm1, in which folder shall I find the right file ro run the ircat command on I see: lirc: /etc/lirc /usr/share/lirc
<superm1> abongile__, the proper syntax would be this exact command:
<superm1> ircat -c ~/.lirc/mythtv mythtv
<superm1> meaning load config file ~/.lirc/mythtv
<superm1> and check for buttons presses that match the mythtv application
<superm1> you'll run it from your home directory (~)
<abongile__> superm1, I get a usage message back
<superm1> abongile__, then i might be off a little on the syntax ;)
<superm1> try it like this:
<superm1> ircat --config=/home/supermario/.lirc/mythtv mythtv
<superm1> where supermario is your username
<abongile__> superm1, that works like irw except it's not getting the keys right: stop = escape, ok=return, back a chapter=q, it doesn't look like it is recognising the remote correctly.
<superm1> abongile__, then that means you need to add extra subsections for those missing keys to that config file
<abongile__> does that mean i run irw and somehow copy the right key mapping and paste in the lirc.conf file in /home/../lirc/mythtv?
<hads> Hmm, I don't think the versions are incompatible, something's going on with my remote frontends.
<abongile__> superm1, I can't get to a lirc.conf file from within the lirc folder
<superm1> abongile__, it's not a lirc.conf
<superm1> its just /home/user/.lirc/mythtv
<abongile__> superm1, but then where do I find where the correct buttons are stored and how I append them to /home/usr/.lirc/mythtv?
<hads> OK, looks like it was bad config.xml files.
<superm1> abongile__, open that file in a text editor
<superm1> abongile__, and then look at the syntax
<superm1> you can see more info by looking at 'man ircat' too
<hads> Bah, I can't be bothered thinking about it anymore it's too hot. For some reason I suddenly needed extra permsissions that my mythtv mysql user didn't have.
<hads> Using my personal user with full permissions lets the frontend startup.
<abongile__> superm1, ok opened the file the buttons are there as responded to ircat, how do I get the right button mapping into this file? Should I back this one up, if yes how?
<superm1> abongile__, so yes back up this file. copy it to another file.
<superm1> abongile__, the missing button names should be found from irw
<superm1> and the corresponding actions you do yourself.
<superm1> tbh though, it's a little perplexing that anything is going wrong with a mceusb in the first place.  those things are so common (and *I* have one that works OOTB)
<abongile__> superm1, I am as noob as one get's how do I back it up?
<superm1> abongile__, what release of mythbuntu is this?
<abongile__> 8.10 intrepid
<superm1> hum
<superm1> very odd...
<rhpot1991> hads: if you delete the old config.xml and start a frontend, it should create a new (backup first!)
<superm1> would you mind running "pastebinit ~/.lirc/mythtv"
<vorlon> superm1: fwiw, no change with softcarrier=1 on my system with known-good serial port
<superm1> i'm curious what got spit out for your file
<superm1> vorlon, too bad :(
<hads> rhpot1991: Yeah, they are safe to delete.
<hads> rhpot1991: Even if it wasn't it's just connection info which you can put back again.
<rhpot1991> hads: there is some unique ID in there as well, I never figured out where that came from
<vorlon> superm1: no other guesses? :)
<hads> Mine issue is something further than that though but I've worked around it now and will think about it later :)
<abongile__> superm1, how so? I upgraded from an earlier releases, would that have an effect?
<hads> It likely stems from me renumbering subnets here to implement VPN
<superm1> vorlon, well there is a perplexing piece.  why are you using /dev/lirc1 instead of /dev/lirc0?  what's the other device you are loading as primary?
<superm1> oh nvm, pvr350 w/ i2c probably
<vorlon> superm1: that system has a receiver as lirc0
<abongile__> superm1, I have the following for irw irw: /usr/bin/irw /usr/share/man/man1/irw.1.gz, which would contain the filr with the right button keys?
<superm1> vorlon, on your debian system, can you try to specify the sending device (even though there is only one device on the system)
<superm1> abongile__, i'm saying to run irw to get your key names that you needed
<superm1> abongile__, i was asking you to pastebin your ~/.lirc/mythtv to see if there was anything in there indicating why it was so empty
<superm1> by default on 8.10 it should be a lot more plentiful
<abongile__> irw responds correctly but how do I get those mappings into the /'lirc/mythtv file?
<superm1> you have to manually add sections
<vorlon> superm1: "specify the sending device" in what sense?
<superm1> if they're not getting automatically generated
<superm1> vorlon, like you did in the first case, -d /dev/lircd etc
<superm1> vorlon, i've seen some unexpected behavior otherwise
<vorlon> superm1: you mean on the second Debian system, then?  I could test that; but kernel debugging definitely shows the activity
<vorlon> (as does strace)
<superm1> vorlon, oh if you are seeing activity via those then nvm.
<superm1> vorlon, i think at this point you'll have to rely on getting a new blaster from irblaster.info folk then
 * vorlon nods
<vorlon> thanks for your time poking at it
<superm1> no prob
<vorlon> superm1: well, it's trivial to set DTR high with python-serial; to no effect.  guess I have to wait for the vendor. :)
<d0netsFN> im getting this "Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/includes/objects/Program.php on line 291"
<d0netsFN> when i click listings in mythweb
<Shred00> i'm wondering why no -dbg packages on the weekly updates.  i have a segfault in libmyth (calling XvShmPutImage) and want to file it but having the stack trace print meaningful data for libmyth would be helpful I'm sure.
<xukun> how all. is it possible to make a screenshot of only the network-manager icon?
<d0netsFN> is there a terminal command for running a .jar
<abongile_> hello all, I have been trying for a whilew to get my mce remote owrking with mythtv, I got help from superm1 but now I need to know how to gwt the correct button mapping from irw to the /`.lirc/mythtv file.
<superm1> you have to manually add sections
<superm1> you have to manually add sections
<abongile_> I have been trying but don't seem to be getting it right.
<superm1>  ,mooooooo
<abongile_> super1, thank you for still being here: I can get right responses from irw and have copied all the info to /`'lirc.mythtv but does not work. I did not follow the syntax of the file for each button.  I tried it with record and remote stopped working.
<abongile_> superm1, I removed my changes, saved the file and the remote is working as it was before.
<abongile_> So how do I get the buttons which seem to be mapped well in irw into the /`.lirc/mythtv file.
<abongile_> superm1, I tried to add a section for the record button, but the remote stopped working all together that is the buttons that were working before weren't anymore.  What do I need to know about addidng sections?
<abongile_> what is the difference between the remote definifion in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb and that in /`.lirc/mythtv? I am trying to get the correct button mappings so that the remote works wirh mythtv (all buttons to work subest of buttons working)?
<superm1> abongile, one is a remote definition file, one is a remote bindings file
<superm1> eg one tells you what buttons are available, and one tells you what those buttons should do
<superm1> and it's not /.lirc/mythtv, it's ~/.lirc/mythtv or /home/user/.lirc/mythtv
<abongile> superm1, I am still struggling with it, I even saw your post on ubuntu forums but I still have the problem.  My issue is I don't know how to add the sections as advised.
<superm1> abongile, can you post your ~/.lirc/mythtv file to a pastebin and I can try to help explain it?
<abongile> how do I get to pastebin?
<superm1> that command i told you:
<superm1> pastebinit /home/USER/.lirc/mythtv
<superm1> it will send the file to a pastebin for you
<abongile> I have it returns: http://pastebin.com/f480e198a
<superm1> okay
<abongile> superm1, in the second section I was trying to add sections as advused and was trying to see what would happen.  The mute button for example is recognised and confirmed on screen but the audio doesn't actually mute.
<superm1> abongile, so it looks like you added the section between lines 13 and 19
<superm1> so the way you did it is a little wrong
<superm1> abongile, for starters, the Mute button is already defined below.  so is the more button
<superm1> abongile, also each "section" only gets one button
<superm1> so search the file for the other definition of the "more" button.  To make that a power button, you would just replace "button = More" with "button = Power" and what you want it mapped to
<superm1> you don't actually put in those hexadecimal that you get from irw, just the "names" from irw
<abongile> superm1, in irw names and hexidecimal numbers are given, do I just replace button names with those indicated in irw?
<superm1> abongile, exactly
<superm1> abongile, well that and what you want them mapped to
<superm1> abongile, but make sure you search the file for if the button is already listed.  a lot are
<abongile> superm1, but omitting the hexidecimal?
<superm1> abongile, right
<abongile> superm1, how will I know what goes in the config line? e.g. mute config=i?
<superm1> abongile, well that's the button on the keyboard that it's mapped to
<superm1> it's currently mapped to the pipe ( | )
<superm1> which is the proper button for it to mute while watching tv
<superm1> a majority of these mappings should be right
<abongile> superm1, ok let me try!
<laga> alright, i'm going home. ttyl
<superm1> cya laga
<Shred00> anyone who manages the packaging of the weekly builds around?
<superm1> Shred00, yeah......
<Shred00> superm1: ahh.  bonjour mon ami.
<superm1> i just fixed the US server's mirroring today
<Shred00> superm1: great.  not sure what was wrong, but great all the same.  :-)
<Shred00> superm1: wondering about -dbg packages... are they produced from current packaging?
<superm1> Shred00, it was because we tried to turn on trunk builds, and in the process it broke the mirroring of fixes AND trunk builds not working
<superm1> Shred00, ah unfortunately not.  the PPA's don't maintain debug symbols like regular buildd's do
<Shred00> unfortunate
<superm1> normal buildd's create ".ddeb" packages for every build that get published on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<superm1> Shred00, you can pop in #launchpad, or on launchpad-users ML though, and request them to add this.  I think it would benefit a lot of packages to have them available for debugging purposes
<Shred00> -dbg packages are even part of the standard repos so ddebs.ubuntu.com is not even needed
<Shred00> exactly
<superm1> well -dbg packages and .ddebs are a little different
<superm1> ddebs get installed automatically when an app crashes to generate a crash report
<superm1> using the apport system
<Shred00> i filed a bug with the myth devs on a segfault and i just know that they will either ask for more details in the stack trace or just ignore the bug altogether as not enough info.
<Shred00> which irc server is #launchpad on?
<superm1> Shred00, well at this point, you can apt-get source the mythtv package, and make a minor change to the debian/rules file to turn on debug symbols and rebuild it on a ppa i suppose
<superm1> for a more immediate solution
<superm1> this server (freenode)
<Shred00> superm1: yeah, i knew of that route, just trying to avoid it.  :-(
<Shred00> er, :-)
<superm1> Shred00, if you've got some ideas about how we can improve this (but still share the same packaging that goes into the archive), we'd be all ears
<Shred00> superm1: maybe i don't understand all the bits and pieces but wouldn't simply enabling dbg packages on PPA be the solution?
<superm1> Shred00, unfortunately you have to juggle performance or debugging ability if you enable it across the board
<superm1> the thought process before was that most the people using the PPAs will be looking for tweaks from those weekly builds, not for debugging problems
<Shred00> superm1: i don't think having debugging symbols in a separate package impacts performance, does it?
<superm1> Shred00, well putting them in a separate package no, but there is no separate package right now since the shared packaging is used for the archive and weekly builds
<superm1> the archive uses the ddebs instead
<Shred00> superm1: i don't think i'm following along.  i don't really care whether it's -dbg packages or ddebs.  the main repos seem to carry the -dbg packages just fine.  but again, i'm probably missing the bigger picture.
<superm1> Shred00, yeah the push for the main repos is to not use -dbg packages, so you should be seeing less and less of them showing up
<superm1> Shred00, so i suppose how about this.  for the weekly builds we apply a patch to build -dbg packages?
<Shred00> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/285205
<superm1> yup that's exactly the problem! :)
<Shred00> almost 2 months old.  not likely anything will happen with that bug
<superm1> well not soon at least.
<superm1> Shred00, i'm not sure on the exact handling of how to re-add -dbg symbols to a package.  Have you done this before?  If so and you can supply a patch to the packaging that would be used for weekly builds, i'd be glad to integrate it
<superm1> at least how to re-add them so that the PPA doesn't strip them again..
<Shred00> no, i have not really dealt with building them either.  :-/
<Shred00> but i do have a package here in my source that does...
<superm1> Shred00, so it should boil down to adding a new package to debian/control, and then some lines to debian/rules for what to jam in there
<Shred00> i'd hope it's even easier than that.  let me check...
<Shred00> sadly, you are correct
<Shred00> i'm looking at the pulseaudio-0.9.13 package
<Shred00> oh, wow.  very nice, brief debian/rules
<Shred00> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<mustangg> Hello again. I would like to know if my (recognized & working with irw) remote control should automatically work in myth, or if there is some additional setup required. IF so, what ?
<jphillip> mustangg ~/.lirc/mythtv file needs to match the button names in your /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<mustangg> hey jphillip. Those are case-sensitive I guess?
<neoneddy> Has anyone tried the new 9.04 version of mythbuntu?
<bogus-> 8.04 or 8.10?
<jphillip> mustangg not sure, doesn't hurt to match them up
<jphillip> neoneddy 9.04 is alpha 1
<jphillip> very very early in the release cycle
<neoneddy> It's alpha 2 now .. see title
<mustangg> jphillip: doing that right now. And if I remember correctly, you were one of those suggesting I try irrecord to get past my config problem - thanks.!
<jphillip> no prob mustangg
<neoneddy>  but yeah I'm just asking.. is it any good?... it's ahrd to find any good information on what's new or changing
<jphillip> to my knowledge not all that much is different at this point, some of the things in the testing ppa will be in there, but you can just get them from the testing ppa
<neoneddy> maybe I'll jsut install it ona VM and see what I find
<neoneddy> I'd love for dvd burning to finally "just work"
<neoneddy> I supose I could file some bug reports and all that
<jphillip> mythtv packages are slightly newer, but the weekly builds should be working as of last night
<jphillip> neoneddy feel free, testing is always good
<bogus-> how is the geforce 2 support in mythbuntu 8.10 nowadays btw?
<neoneddy> right now to burn a dvd, I have to modify the startup script to remove a .ICEauthority file.. and  at the moment it's burning PAL dvd's..   sorry that jsut blurted out
<tgm4883_laptop> jphillip, not that you are too wrong, but it's alpha 2
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop yep I know, been corrected already
<jphillip> I guess I missed the release notification
<tgm4883_laptop> you should subscribe to our RSS feed ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> or are twitter feed
<tgm4883_laptop> or our identi.ca feed
<jphillip> that would involve me signing up for things
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll sign you up, just send me your SSN and CC info ;)
<superm1> bogus-, non existant afaik
<jphillip>  /msg tgm4883_laptop 555-555-5555....
<tgm4883_laptop> wow thats mine too ;)
<dan2> what do you guys recommend for a remote control and setup?
<superm1> dan2, ms mceusb 2 remote
<superm1> they're quite good and work out of the box
<jphillip> I second the mceusb
<dan2> link?
<jphillip> one second
<jphillip> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1644435&CatId=358
<jphillip> !MCEUSB%
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<jphillip> info there as well
<dan2> will this work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121002
<tgm4883_laptop> +1 on the MCEUSB2
<jphillip> dan2 maybe, I'd recommend just spending the extra $6 on the one I pasted and it will work out of the box
<dan2> k
<marl_scot> hi there, anyone around able to help with a problem streaming myth recordings via VLC? when i start vlc with its http interface, i can connect to it, but cant browse any videos, it just shows an empty folder/file list, if this is the wrong place to ask could someone direct me to the rite place? thank you
<dan2> jphillip, ordered
<d0netsFN> hey could someone help me?
<d0netsFN> i installed mythbuntu last night
<d0netsFN> and for some reason i cant ssh from my g1
<d0netsFN> i get this brief warning message and then it disconnects
<laga> what is a g1?
<d0netsFN> android phone
<laga> does it work from another computer?
<neoneddy> I got in my from my iPhone easily ... you have to type "yes" usually for the keys or whatever
<d0netsFN> right
<d0netsFN> see i never get the key
<d0netsFN> lemme try uninstalling connectbot
<d0netsFN> it works locally from my laptop
<d0netsFN> yea that worked
<d0netsFN> i need to talk to the maker of the client
<d0netsFN> its something to do with needing the key again
<d0netsFN> but i shouldnt have to uninstall to get it, yow ming?
<neoneddy> d0tnetsFN be glad all your input doesn't goto the terminal and is executed anymore :-)
<mustangg> With "storage groups", is there an easy way to add an additional location for myth to automatically save ripped DVDs?
<mustangg> because I have no problem adding additional storage group locations, but there is still only the one spot to which I can point myth for the actual work part..
<MadChopr> you guys putting video cards with HDMI ports into your 'puters??
<MadChopr> or how are you getting your video signal from your computer to  your TV?
<MadChopr> or is thre a better place to talk about this kinda stuff that i should be in?
<Shred00> MadChopr: depends on the tv.  on my standard svideo-in tv, i use an nvidia fx5200.  on my lcd i use dvi.
<Shred00> there is also regular vga if your tv has that
<MadChopr> i'm looking to purchase a new tv.. we got an old old tv... with just a coax hook up so i'm gonna get a lcd tv; what tv should i get ?  what tv do you have that has dvi?
<d0netsFN> noneddy lol yea i know
<MadChopr> gotta run brb
<MadChopr> er bbiab.. meeting forgot
<d0netsFN> oh he left
<d0netsFN> lata yall
<CRXLPY> I did an apt-get upgrade last night and it uninstalled mythtv and wont reinstall due to liblame0 not being installable. though apt tells me that libmp3lame0 has replaced liblame0 and it is installed
<Shred00> MadChopr: maybe i have a dvi->hdmi cable, but most LCDs have HDMI on them today.
<CRXLPY> now I am seeing errors about the source weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release having a malformed relese file
<superm1> CRXLPY, can you apt-get update and try once more?
<superm1> it should have been taken care of a little bit a go
<CRXLPY> still get the fail on the weeklybuilds source
<superm1> CRXLPY, okay i'll repoke it
<superm1> CRXLPY, oh trunk...
<superm1> that's a different story.  we're pushing around  trunk builds right now.  the URL on the website needs to be updated as it will  be changing
<CRXLPY> should I remove that source and add the non-trunk weeklybuilds?
<superm1> CRXLPY, modify the source to be mythbuntu-trunk-0.22 instead of mythbuntu-trunk
<superm1> we'll get the website updated momentarily
<CRXLPY> ok, I just got an update notification. updating now. non of the downloads are mythtv related so far
<superm1> CRXLPY, they're literally building right now, so they won't come in for another couple of hours
<superm1> CRXLPY, but they should be working from now forward (in theory ;))
<CRXLPY> ok, I understand
<CRXLPY> thanks for the info
<CRXLPY>  I had a day off and was gonna clean out my recordings, but with no mythtv working, I guess housework it is......LOL
<CRXLPY> it just pulled in mythtv-common from weeklybuilds superm1 ;)
<CRXLPY> hmmm, It asked me to reboot, now no X.....  I have an Xorg.0.log that ends with a backtrace
<CRXLPY> this is a system that started as a hardy and I upgraded to intrepid using apt-get. maybe I need to clear out my sources and start fresh??
<CRXLPY> every update has removed more than the last, now I dont even have X. apt-get update has no errors now, but apt-get upgrade(or dist-upgrade) finds no pkgs to install
<CRXLPY> I guess the repo's are in flux now, servs me right for being a linux user (LOL) if I was a windows user I would have ignored the update notice and still had a "working system"(if any windows system is "working")
<CRXLPY> j/k
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, just a sec, I know there is a kick button somewhere here ;)
<CRXLPY> cool tgm4883_laptop superm1 said things were getting settled on the server side, I probly just rushed it. didnt mean to sound crabby or impatient
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop so I use hardy in the source definition for trunk even though I run intrepid? (refering to the new sticky post in the forum)
<tgm4883_laptop_> no
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, what part says that?
<tgm4883_laptop> I need to know so I can write it better
<CRXLPY> ok, one sec
<CRXLPY> step 2 of enabling the respository for trunk
<CRXLPY> instructions show hardy in the line for both us and uk mirrors
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean at mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883_laptop> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, so is this the confusing part "The repository is available on two mirrors. Choose the mirror closer to you. If you are using something other than Hardy, please change "hardy" to the release that applies to you (hardy, intrepid, jaunty, etc)."
<CRXLPY> DUH!!   sorry tgm4883_laptop I am moving through to many systems atm. I did not rtfm verywell
 * CRXLPY retreats behind the sofa
<tgm4883_laptop> so it's good then?
<MadChopr> so do most people use a DVI -> HDMI cable to get the signal from the computer to their TV?
<tgm4883_laptop> MadChopr, I do on one TV, the other has a VGA input
<CRXLPY> yeah tgm4883_laptop it's just fine. I should have read it better
<CRXLPY> but I still have a broke system.  are the updates in the pipe today that will get my system working again? not only do I not have X, I cant even run nano, I get an illegal instruction error
<CRXLPY> vi works though
<MadChopr> tgm4883_laptop: thank you very much; if i'm going to get a brand new television; should i get the kind that has HDMI connectors?  or should i get some other kind?
<CRXLPY> the more options the better MadChopr
<MadChopr> CRXLPY: okay, thank you; is HDMI the best though?
<MadChopr> or is it more complicated than that?
<tgm4883_laptop> more complicated
<MadChopr> okay, figures so :)
<MadChopr> but essentially all i need is a video card that has DVI output and then buy a DVI->HDMI cable and i'm set, correct?
<MadChopr> i mean, if i also buy a TV that has HDMI
<tgm4883_laptop> if you do that, either make sure that the TV will accept audio from another connector while it has hdmi in active (which I doubt will happen) or get a video card that will do hdmi out for both video and audio
<tgm4883_laptop> or if you have a seperate sound receiver, it doesn't matter than much I guess
<MadChopr> tgm4883_laptop: interesting; what if route my audio from the laptop to a stereo, woudl that still be okay to have HDMI running just video from my computer?
<MadChopr> tgm4883_laptop: right on, thank you for your help
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<MadChopr> i kinda figured i'd route the sound some other way
<MadChopr> most tv speakers are the sukkage
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<CRXLPY> well I am grabbing the 9.04-a2 amd64 iso. since this sys was installed using the standard 8.01 cd I bet there is some 64/32 arguement happening. I will just install on top. now to start locating the files I need to back up, too bad I cant use the awesome backup scripts since I screwed up the upgrade aparently
<MadChopr> will any DVI->HDMI connector do, does anyone have any recommendations?
<CRXLPY> thanks for the fast feedback guys. I will let you know how things came out
<Tempest2k> hi im new to myth how can i setup channels for satalite (freesat UK) does not seem to be options for satalite as the dvb-t cards work ?
<Tempest2k> i have a skystar 2 pci card that seems to be detected by the hardware
<superm1> you were trying to do an i386->amd64 conversion?
<superm1> yikes...
<CRXLPY> superm1 actually no
<mustangg> fellas, I was asking about a way to have multiple DVD "rip-to" targets - seeing as there is the newish storage group functionality now.. Any ideas?
<superm1> what happened then?  illegal instructions are most likely to happen when you are trying to run instructions not intended for your CPU?
<CRXLPY> I ran apt-get upgrade last night, using the same sources I have had for atleast 2mos, it started removing myth-anything and cant reinstall due to liblame0 being uninstallable
<CRXLPY> a few min ago I run apt-get upgrade after correcting my trunk entry and it pulls in mythtv-common but after the requested reboot (to 2.6.27-11) I now have no x and get that error when I try to run nano
<CRXLPY> I have started moving all the lists from /etc/apt I will write new ones by hand. where can I find what sources should be listed in an intrepid install?
<CRXLPY> all sources, not just weeklybuilds
<CRXLPY> if I try to startx I get a backtrace
<CRXLPY> if I do a new install w/o formatting will that leave me with a broken system?
<dan2> when I'm in the tv guide on myth
<dan2> how do I jump channels?
<superm1> CRXLPY, interesting situation.  i'm not sure what caused all that breakage...
<superm1> CRXLPY, if you do a new install w/o formatting, it should overwrite any broken stuff
<CRXLPY> but I would need to reinstall from the 8.01 cd the system started with?
<CRXLPY> I dont want to lose my database and be left with 300GB of cryptic *.nuvs
<superm1> CRXLPY, oh i see
<superm1> backup your mysql database then
<CRXLPY> I am rebooting now, since it seems I will need to reinstall, I figured I would try the other microsoft method too ;)
<CRXLPY> well well well. after a reboot I am back in X!!!!    I made no changes or installed anything. just rebooted again
<CRXLPY> still no myth :(
<superm1> CRXLPY, well no myth is more resolvable
<superm1> CRXLPY, check and make sure the packages are installed now
<CRXLPY> now upgrade tells me about a bunch of mythtv-themse but no mythtv is installed
<superm1> CRXLPY, yeah myththemes were just uploaded :)
<superm1> CRXLPY, so reinstall mythtv hopefully
<superm1> in the future if you are offered to upgrade that removes a lot of packages, it means mirrors are updating likely, and hold off a little
<CRXLPY> it still fails on liblame0
<CRXLPY> I will superm1
<CRXLPY> I made the error of assumption. when I saw things in the remove list, I "assumed" they were in the install list as well
<superm1> CRXLPY, can you type apt-cache policy liblame0
<superm1> and provide that output in a pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin | CRXLPY
<Zinn> CRXLPY: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<CRXLPY> ok, i know pastebin :)
<Tempest2k> can anybody help with satalite chanel setup in myth i cant seem to scan for any satalite chanals
<dashcloud> Tempest2k: do you mean US satellite?
<crxdvr> sorry for the delay superm1, had to deal with a furball.....   http://pastebin.com/m30f8db68
<crxdvr> superm1: this is apt-config dump http://pastebin.com/m63516fb3
<CRXLPY> a month or so back I had to fix the ffmpeg (mpeg2video) encoder issue. not sure if that involved a custom compile of liblame. I followed steps in a forum post, but I cant find it now
<CRXLPY> btw in case it wasnt obvious crxdvr and CRXLPY are both me :) . I might type from either superm1, just depends which desk I am closest to
<superm1> CRXLPY, can you remove that liblame0 package?
<superm1> then install libmp3lame0
<superm1> it's the proper package
<CRXLPY> superm1 acording to apt that is how it stands already. liblame0 is not installed and libmp3lame0 is installed
<CRXLPY> it has said that from the start
<superm1> oh sorry, i guess i read that wrong
<CRXLPY> should I uninstall libmp3lame0 and reinstall it?
<superm1> why is /var/lib/dpkg/status showing liblame0 then
<superm1> did you not purge it?
<CRXLPY> if it was part of the forum's fix for ffmpeg, then I did it. I have not purged anything unless told to in steps.
<CRXLPY> when I upgraded from hardy to intrepid should I have done some purging?
<crxdvr> superm1:  this is the output for "apt-cache policy libmp3lame0" http://pastebin.com/maba04f6
<superm1> CRXLPY, hmm. well try dpkg --purge liblame0
<superm1> just in case that's why dpkg status is showing it
<superm1> then show the output of apt-get install mythtv
<crxdvr> ok superm1 here you go , I had to add to the orig pastebin.  http://pastebin.com/m79e13058
<crxdvr> still fails on liblame0 btw
<CRXLPY> I apologize for being slow with replies, I know how that can make help dificult. I am all yours now so you wont need to wait 15min for a reply
<Tempest2k> can anybody help with satalite chanel setup in myth i cant seem to scan for any satalite chanals
<superm1> crxdvr, i think i understand a little better now what's happening...
<CRXLPY> yippy
<superm1> once the versions on the trunk ppa finish building and repos update with the new version, it should be taken care of
<superm1> are you on UK or US mirror?
<CRXLPY> us
<superm1> okay yeah, can you just let this sit for a bit and check back tomorrow?  the builds need to be repushed to the trunk because they failed to build, so in case anything else happens causing future build failures (it's been a long day trying to get things sorted), no use sitting around for it
<superm1> the cause of the confusion is the old build on there is about 4 months old for trunk
<superm1> and there as a lame migration since then
<CRXLPY> ouch
<CRXLPY> you are having a fun day arent you?
<CRXLPY> thanks for taking the time to look superm1. I will wait till tomorrow then
<superm1> CRXLPY, well multitasking, but yeah this was supposed to be a quick thing to get done before i left for work earlier this morning :)
<Tempest2k> do you need another program or something it works with dvb-t but not dvb-s
<superm1> Tempest2k, try in #mythtv-users
<superm1> looks like no one in here knows much about satellite with myth
<Tempest2k> will try thnx
<CRXLPY> I was googling about it Tempest2k but since I dont have sat I am outa range here
<mustangg> and I don have access to a compatible DVB card so using my sat with myth doesn't work.
<mustangg> Can anyone please point me to some proper FAQ/info about storage groups?
<CRXLPY> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Storage_Groups#Storage_Groups
<CRXLPY> mustangg I googled "mythtv storage groups"
<mustangg> hmm, I only got a few getting-old threads when I tried that.. Well, great - thank you.
<mustangg> URK! It seems to lack the specifics I need to answer my own question.  You see, I already have added the additional storage element to the backend, call it mnt2 if you will. My problem is that mnt1 is getting full and there is only one path for video rip saves. So how do I get myth to use both now?
<tgm4883_laptop> mustangg, for video rips?
<mustangg> yeah, for my DVDs.
<tgm4883_laptop> your talking about the mythvideo dir right?
<mustangg> I think mythvideo is the default, yes.
<tgm4883_laptop> in mythvideo, the synax for using multiple directories is "/path/to/dir/1:/path/to/dir/2"
<tgm4883_laptop> the : is the seperator
<tgm4883_laptop> you should try that and see if it fixes your issue
<tgm4883_laptop> I myself don't use it though, as I rip my DVD's on my lappy
<mustangg> and will it still use he correct posters location?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea the posters location is a separate dir
<mustangg> excellent. Ie made the config changes and hopefully I can finish ripping my vids in time for bed ;).. thanks.
<mustangg> hello again. Wondering if anyone has seen the problem of "ghost" entries in the video list, just a number (the hash?) Can't lookup info for it and can't  seem to delete it. Anyone know what this is called - and how to remove them?
<tgm4883_laptop> mustangg, I haven't seen this, but I assume you could delete them directly from the db
<mustangg> they seem to appear if you try and rip a disk to a drive which either has no space or hasn't properly mounted. The rip goes all the way to the end- IF your temp location has sufficient space. Then when it tries to write to the final destination - poof!
<tgm4883_laptop> seems like a bug
<tgm4883_laptop> have you filed a bug?
<mustangg> haven gotten that far. I didn know if it was an old problem or just me . :)
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like it doesn't check that the file was successfully copied
<tgm4883_laptop> which IMO is a bug
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug
<tgm4883_laptop> !bugs
<tgm4883_laptop> bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> thats where it should be
<mustangg> ok, once I work out how to remove them, I'll try and make some new ones.
<mustangg> if that work- I ĺl file a bug re[prt/
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<mustangg> ok, so where should I look to remove them . Is there a second method outside video manager?
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik, just the db
<tgm4883_laptop> if you installed phpmyadmin, it would be in the videometadata table I think
<mustangg> never used it - how do I execute it?
<tgm4883_laptop> phpmyadmin?
<mustangg> yup.
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to install it on your mysql server then go to http://mysqlserverIP/phpmyadmin
<mustangg> ok next stupid question. It isn' t autoconfigured if I grab it with apt?
<tgm4883_laptop> should be
<mustangg> maybe I selected the wrong server during interactive setup... apache.. ?
<tgm4883_laptop> apache2
<mustangg> aha. ok will try again and get back.  thank you.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-07
<Mersault> Quickie Question: How does one change channels on the hdhomerun? A friend and I were discussing options for hd tuners, and says it's an irblaster type situation to change channels on the hdhomerun
<erb> my sound (AC'97) works fine in Ubuntu 8.10, but it doesn't work in Mythbuntu. I checked alsamixer and all the volumes are up
<erb> i noticed pulseaudio was running on Ubuntu and its not running on Myth so I installed it with apt-get but theres no process running and /etc/init.d/pulseaudo start does nothing
<superm1> erb, pulseaudio can cause some problems with mythtv which is why it's not installed by default on mythbuntu
<superm1> pulseaudio wouldn't likely make it "start" working
<mustangg> !bugs
<tgm4883_laptop> mustangg, no, like this
<tgm4883_laptop> !bugs
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe Zinn doesn't like us
<tgm4883_laptop> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> !%bugs% | mustangg
<Zinn> mustangg: Bugs can be filed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<mustangg> well it is quite the finicky thing..
<rhpot1991> zinn slow?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, it's his bug tracker I think
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, I think we just need to rename the bug definition
<rhpot1991> !bugs
<rhpot1991> ah I bets I know whats up
<rhpot1991> bug 282498
<Zinn> Bug 282498 in mythexport (Ubuntu) "package mythexport 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/282498
<rhpot1991> conflict in commands
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what I was thinking
<rhpot1991> any bright ideas?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> we rename !bugs to !bugtracker
<rhpot1991> that works
<rhpot1991> !bugtracker
<tgm4883_laptop> Occam's razor
<mustangg> if I make a change in the db with phpmyadmin, do I need to commit changes in some way to see the result in the Front end of myth?
<rhpot1991> I'm gonna have to tweak the regex I think
<tgm4883_laptop> mustangg, you should just have to exit mythvideo and reenter it I think
<mustangg> shoot, that means there is some other thing going on as well. I deleted from the db those entries but I get again when I return to the video manager.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<rhpot1991> some backend stuff might get cached IIRC
<tgm4883_laptop> mustangg, depending on how many movies you have, you might just try emptying the table
<tgm4883_laptop> the empty command would drop and recreate the table, so you will have a fresh mythvideo table I thinks
<rhpot1991> delete from <table>;
<rhpot1991> should kill them all
<mustangg> well that sounds worthwhile. one sec.
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, he's in phpmyadmin
<mustangg> seems I should be able to. Just to clarify before: I should delete the whole table (entries) for the videometadata ..?
<tgm4883_laptop> mustangg, you don't want to just drop the table, as then you wouldn't have the table anymore.  You could Empty the table, which would drop it and recreate it
<tgm4883_laptop> essentially deleting everything in the table
<mustangg> hmm, according to phpmysql I successfully deleted just "those"entries but I still see them in mythvideo.
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<rhpot1991> try restarting your backend
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<mustangg> crud still there.   ok well I have a few good ideas now, so I'll bang around a bit and get back to you guys. thanks a lot.
<erb> 16:26 < superm1> erb, pulseaudio can cause some problems with mythtv which is why it's not installed by default on mythbuntu
<erb> 16:27 < superm1> pulseaudio wouldn't likely make it "start" working
<erb> i'm not positive on the differences for audio other than pulseaudio when comparing ubuntu to mythbuntu
<erb> i just know that sound works fine in ubuntu 8.10 but not at all in mythbuntu 8.10
<erb> how can i ensure that mythbuntu always keeps my refresh rate at 60hz? when I boot the box up while its connected to s-video xwindows takes 10 years to start
<erb> the screen goes all crazy and what not
<erb> i need it to know it can't be anything other than 1024x768 @ 60hz
<superm1> erb, well do some tests using basic tools like aplay to make sure youre audio works with that
<superm1> erb, before you get to X the bios controls the boot res
<Shadow____X> hey superm1 i got my permissions and samba permissions figured out
<Shadow____X> thanks for the help
<dhimiter> hello
<dhimiter> ??
<Shadow____X> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Shadow____X> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<dhimiter> !pvr usb2
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pvr usb2
<dhimiter> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Shadow____X> if you are looking for help for a specific tuner either ask here or look in the mythtv wiki
<erb> 18:35 < superm1> erb, well do some tests using basic tools like aplay to make sure youre audio works with that
<erb> 18:36 < superm1> erb, before you get to X the bios controls the boot res
<erb> audio doesn't work in any player in mythbuntu but works out of the box in ubuntu
<erb> also my bios loads perfectly fine on the TV
<erb> its when it gets to loading linux when things go haywire
<erb> i'm just not sure how to make sure X knows its always 1024x768 @ 60 because it seems like it auto senses modes first even though i've set the resolution in catalyst control center
<superm1> erb, i'm assuming you are comparing the same release of mythbuntu to ubuntu in terms of audio right?  i'm not sure what else to recommend that would differ between the two
<superm1> Shadow____X, good to hear
<Shadow____X> yeah
<Shadow____X> have you used dvb utils before
<Shadow____X> :)
<Shadow____X> is dvb scan better than the built in mythtv scanner
<Shadow____X> and if so i ran the scan have a channels.conf but once i imported it it left me with channels withno freqids
<superm1> i've used them before, buti  had better luck with the mythtv scanner
<Shadow____X> hmm but why would it stick me with channels with 0 freqids
<Shadow____X> also once i importanted it it scanned the channels
<MythbuntuGuest85> I live in the U.S. Which channel guide service should I use?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest85, schedules direct
<superm1> you can set up an account at schedulesdirect.org
<superm1> they have a 7 day trial available, roughly 20 a year after that
<MythbuntuGuest85> perfect... will i have to add them manually?
<MythbuntuGuest85> or will they autoupdate every couple days?
<superm1> every day it updates
<superm1> on it's own
<d0netsFN> anyone have a g1?
<MythbuntuGuest85> well worth the 20 bucks
<d0netsFN> remotedroid + myth = orgasmic
<d0netsFN> mythbuntuguest85 you can also pay 5$ for 2 months
<d0netsFN> i did that for now since im not sure where i will be or what tv service i will have then
<MythbuntuGuest85> off the top of you head, what is the next best free version of this. (i am making a mythbackend + xbmc frontend for my mom. do i need two account with schedules direct?)
<MythbuntuGuest85> this install says i will lose many schedulin features without schedulesdirect. what features?
<superm1> you can use EIT data if it's a digital OTA source
<superm1> which would mean that you only get about 2 days of data, and no episode or first air date data
<superm1> you'll get re-recordings of shows when they are syndicated
<Doodz> Hey peoples... just installed Mythubuntu .. can't get captured card to be recognised. My capture card works fine in Kaffeine... its a Gigabyte U8000 Hybrid (digital/analog)
<Doodz> Hey peoples... just installed Mythbuntu .. can't get captured card to be recognised. My capture card works fine in Kaffeine... its a Gigabyte U8000 Hybrid (digital/analog)
<Nixon> I think you will have to install a couple files there Doodz, I'm not familiar with your device but google hit a ton of info try searching for gigabyte u8000 mythtv
<jaypetey> So, my dilemma: I downloaded the Mythbuntu 8.10 Desktop ISO, ran it, and got a Kernel Panic error. I've run across it before, and simply downloaded the alt install instead. I now realize that my kernel panic was most likely due to memory failure, and have since gotten rid of my bad stick of ram. Anyway though, I've run the alt install, and get it to the optional installation components (the one after the base system install). If I check a
<laga> your message didn't go thru after "If I check a"
<jaypetey> If I check nothing, it only gets to 2%. So I began to wonder if it was possibly a hard drive failure, and replaced the HDD. No go. I am now downloading Mythbuntu 8.04.1 and hoping that it was something to do with the Intrepid build, but am simply wondering if anyone else has any bright ideas for why my system is worthless? -Sorry for the length
<laga> jaypetey: try the desktop cd
<laga> the alternate disks aren't really working
<jaypetey> well, my hardy download is done now. i'll give the alt a try, but i've read some bad things about intrepid in my research on my problems... so i ask, is the juice worth the squeeze? or should i just go with hardy? (i might add that i plan on using a wiimote as my remote control, and MythPyWii isn't hasn't been updated for intrepid, but i doubt that will keep it from working.
<jaypetey> err, i'll give the desktop a try i mean
<jaypetey> wow, i really should check for typos before i hit enter. that one was bad.
<d0netsFN> hey yall
<d0netsFN> in ubuntu i had alot of fonts built in
<d0netsFN> with mythbuntu they werent installed
<d0netsFN> is there a package that i can install to get a bunch of fonts?
<d0netsFN> i apt-cache searched but theres like 09802384092834082304982039480238423 packages with font in the title
<davedom> I am having a problem with mythtv and cx18 driver
<davedom> cx18 seems to work fine when I cat /dev/video1 and play it back
<davedom> but I get no audio within mythtv
<davedom> to get audio from cx18 and mplayer, i have to set the audio rate to 48000 using v4l2-ctl
<davedom> it seems mythtv sets it to 32000 and I have no idea how to change that
<dman> ok, I made a change to my x,org file for my G9 mouse....didn't make a backup (doh!) and now although I reactivated my nvidia drivers, compiz isn't working.  Any ideas?
<dman> it's as though I'm in no 3d mode
<dman> do I need a complete restart or should logout be fine?
<davedom> as far as restarting X to use the new driver?
<dman> yes
<davedom> a logout should work
<dman> hmmm
<davedom> but I always tend to ctrl-alt-backspace to make sure I kill it
<dman> x was screwed up, so I tried to change it back but it looks like a generic file now....with none of the original info
<dman> I did ctrl-alt-backspace as well
<davedom> have you looked in /etc/X11?
<davedom> depending on what you used, it may have backed it up once
<dman> <---super-newb to linux :)
<davedom> so it might have something a little less generic there
<dman> nope..nada there...just the generic file.  So what are my best options?  Do I have to reinstall?
<davedom> its prolly the easiest :/
<davedom> you could try uninstalling the nvidia drivers
<davedom> then reinstalling
<davedom> using synaptic
<dman> Ouch!  That'll teach me to think I know what I'm doing
<dman> will try that then
<mustangg> hello all.:::..  Some feedback about the db "ghost entries" problem I had yesterday for those who helped me - turns out those "ghost" entries were actually the names of poster files. I  rm 'd the actual files and suddenly the db was ghost free..
<mustangg> and I think that explains why the sql route suggested by a few folks here didn't work. Would anyone know if there is any dynamic elements to populating those lists?
<mustangg> The lists of videos in Video manager that is.
<MythbuntuGuest20> what tuner cards are recommended that are basically plug and play, I am looking to buy one and would like some recommendations please. Thanks in advance
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest20 HD or SD?
<hads> I use a Technotrend S-1401 myself
<inteliwasp> how can i tell what diver version i would have for cx18 cards?
<dan2> what's the keystroke in a movie that I can use to add audio delay
<hads> dan2: You can through the menu, "m"
<mnemonic76> I only get a blue screen on LiveTV and Recorded Videos playback on my frontend. This works fine on the backend/frontend.
<neoneddy> Anyone here doing HD content? specificly 1080i from over the Air ?
<mnemonic76> I have audio for live tv/recordings on my frontend, but only a blue screen... how can I troubleshoot this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-08
<sabhain> laga, when you check in, can you let me know what to do about /proc not unmounting after chrooting or doing some mcc work on a diskless image.  Worked the first time, but now I go back, and I get a "can't umount, device busy on the /proc mount of the image."  I now can't commit changes or finish the updates due to this.  Haven't found anything at the forums.
<sabhain> I must be doing something dumb if it's not a common error.
<RobertLaptop> Anyone around who can help with myth-web I am getting "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432" even though I have updated php.ini to be higher then 32M yet it keeps reporting the same size anyone know know were that setting is to increase?
<gregL> RobertLaptop, try in #mythtv-user  The developers hang in there they maybe able to help you
<RobertLaptop> ok
<gregL> developers of mythweb that is
<RobertLaptop> Must be something wrong with that since I am the only one in that room.
<gregL> #mythtv-users
<gregL> sorry
<mtn_biker_mike> can any one help with trouble shooting/ setup a mythtv,
<mtn_biker_mike>  I have a p 4 2.2 ghz soyo MB, Pchdtv Hd-3000 and a Hauppauge hvr 1600 or wintv-HVR-1600, Loaded MythtvUbuntu 8.10,
<mtn_biker_mike> no Guide no tv,
<mtn_biker_mike> was able to get it to record with no sound.
<mtn_biker_mike> Current status No Tv blank data on the guide,
<Soopa> Hello
<Soopa> I just installed Mythbuntu 8.10 and am having video problems with my ATI Radeon 7000
<Soopa> it doesn't seem to find a video driver
<Soopa> can anyone help?
<RobertLaptop> found it.  mythweb.conf.apache defines a memory limit separte from the standard php file
<RobertLaptop> so I just need to adjust /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb.conf
<sabhain> anyone know how to unmount /proc within chroot without rebooting?
<sabhain> fixed it .. using umount -l from within chroot solves it..
<Guest53292> I'm encountering an "NVP: prebuffering pause" Followed by "NVP: Waiting for prebuffer.." errors  during playback... LiveTV is no problem can anyone help point me towards a solution?
<fluvvell> Hi, I've got Lirc running sucessfully, love the mythbuntu control centre, but its needing a modprobe after I reboot.  Any clues?
<dgarr> cat /etc/modules for a hint
<Shadow____X> anyone know on when mythtv-fixes will hit the repos
<Shadow____X> the slowness of program guide and how unresponsive it is sometimes makes me really hate this amd x2 2350 cpu i am using
<rhpot1991> Shadow____X: US weekly builds should be working now
<Shadow____X> oh yeah
<Shadow____X> nice
<Shadow____X> how can i update it then
<rhpot1991> Shadow____X: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Shadow____X> thanks
<Shadow____X> updating now
<Shadow____X> hopefully it is faster
<Shadow____X> that would be nice
<Shadow____X> should i reboot or just restart backend
<MythbuntuGuest66> can someone help me hook my frontend to my backend?
<MythbuntuGuest66> i guess i really need to know how to find out what my username and password for the database are
<MythbuntuGuest66> is the default username mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest20> sorry i accidentally left the room
<Shadow__X> MythbuntuGuest20, go under /etc/mythtv
<Shadow__X> there will be a fill that says mysql your user name and pass ford the db are there
<MythbuntuGuest20> awesome
<Shadow__X> yup also your going to need to enable remote connects on the mysql server if the frontend isnt the same machine the backend is on
<MythbuntuGuest20> by setting the pin to 0000 and changing the IP to a real ip?
<Shadow__X> no goto mythbuntu control center and under services enable remote connections to mysql
<MythbuntuGuest20> i just checked and i aleady had it enabled
<MythbuntuGuest20> i got my frontend to the watchtv ... etc screen and it says the backend doesnt seem to be running
<Shadow__X> make sure its running
<Shadow__X> does the backend have a frontend on it
<MythbuntuGuest20> i just ran mythbackend and it says couldnt bind port... so im assuming its running
<Shadow__X> alright
<Shadow__X> open mythbackend setup
<Shadow__X> then close it
<MythbuntuGuest20> top said it is running but i will try that
<Shadow__X> if top says its running
<Shadow__X> thats fine
<Shadow__X> connect to the mysql database remotely
<MythbuntuGuest20> do i need to be connecting with 6543
<MythbuntuGuest20> or 3306
<Shadow__X> leave the ports default
<Shadow__X> but you should put in real ip information in the mythbackend setup
<Shadow__X> like the ip address of the machine
<MythbuntuGuest20> i did
<MythbuntuGuest20> it is acting like it is fine and the front end loads without saying "cant connect to db?"
<MythbuntuGuest20> but when i go to watch tv it tells me it cant find the backend
<Shadow__X> can you wach recordings
<MythbuntuGuest20> when i go to that it says the same thing
<Shadow__X> you can look at the log
<Shadow__X> or run it in terminal
<Shadow__X> i have had that problem before but forgot how i fixed it
<MythbuntuGuest20> where are the logs at?
<Shadow__X> /var/logs
<MythbuntuGuest20> i think it thinks its not the master backend server
<MythbuntuGuest20> it says "adding tv as slave backend server" tv is my hostname
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> on the backend make sure the configuration is correct
<Shadow__X> in the first step
<Shadow__X> that defines the backends
<MythbuntuGuest20> it says connecting to 127.0.0.1
<MythbuntuGuest20> which i changed
<MythbuntuGuest20> lemme double check
<Shadow__X> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<MythbuntuGuest20> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest20> what should my master backend ip be?
<Shadow__X> the ip of the backend
<MythbuntuGuest20> well i mean should it be a real ip too?
<MythbuntuGuest20> or localhost
<Shadow__X> only deal with real ips
<MythbuntuGuest20> thats probably my problem
<MythbuntuGuest20> brb
<Shadow__X> ok
<MythbuntuGuest20> ok now it seems like it wants to play. when i hit watch tv it goes to a black screen
<MythbuntuGuest20> after that it put a show in my recordings menu but said it was empty
<hads> !blank
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank
<MythbuntuGuest20> i didnt install the ati drivers on the backend machine
<hads> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<MythbuntuGuest20> ohh
<MythbuntuGuest20> can it have 777 permissions?
<MythbuntuGuest20> surely
<hads> Sure that will be fine
<MythbuntuGuest20> i forgot, how do i add ownership? chown? i always just do chmod 777 cause i am the only user on my machines
<hads> Bad prcatice :)
<hads> chown user:group /path/
<MythbuntuGuest20> sweet thanks
<hads> np
<MythbuntuGuest20> was i looking at the right thing that was sayings the default directory was /var/lib/mythtv/recordings ?
<MythbuntuGuest20> i was looking under storage groups > default
<hads> Sounds right, that's probably not you're problem then.
<MythbuntuGuest20> well under live tv there was no group or directory set
<MythbuntuGuest20> just under default
<MythbuntuGuest20> does my backend need video drivers installed?
<MythbuntuGuest20> or do i need to enable any of these codecs?
<MythbuntuGuest20> ffmpeg seems kind of crucial
<MythbuntuGuest20> hauppauge pvr-150
<hads> Naw, a 150 encodes mpeg by itself and mythtv has it's own copy off ffmpeg built in.
<hads> And you will only need video drivers if you want to run a frontend.
<MythbuntuGuest20> so all seems like it should work
<MythbuntuGuest20> under storage directories > live tv, do i need to have anything in there? there are no directories in that.
<hads> If there's nothing there it will just use the default.
<MythbuntuGuest20> damn
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest20: Please watch your language.
<drfoz> can anybody help me with mythvodka?
<Nixon> hey, whoever told showed me the command line to ddrescue thank you it works like a charm, I don't know what I was doing before, but now I can rip my dvd's off to my backend
<ak2534> So, does anyone know how frequently and by what criterias the mythbuntu bugreports are being handled?
<ak2534> I have bug #303549 still untouched even though it was created 2008-11-29
<Zinn> Bug 303549 in mythbuntu "Technisat Cablestar 2 PCI support dropped in Mythbuntu 8.10" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/303549
<Enox> Anyone have a guess what "Screens found, but none have usable configuration" might be with the NV driver?
<Antharian> Good morning all...
<somatorio> morning
<superm1> Enox, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log*
<Enox> superm1- Okay, lemme boot it up and check that file.
<Antharian> Has anyone played with booting two separate platforms from tftp and mythbuntu?  I would like to optimize the kernel for my amd64 frontends and my VIA cpu front ends.
<Antharian> I can't seem to find any unique pxe substrings to tell what cpu each platform is... any ideas?
<superm1> Enox, it's two files, that's why i left the *
<superm1> it might be the .old version or the current version
<Enox> Anything in particular I'm looking for?
<Enox> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0
<Enox> (EE) Screen9s) found, but none have usable configuration.
<Enox> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corpriation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<superm1> Enox, nothing more detailed on there?
<Enox> Lemme stuff it on a webpage :)  1 sec
<superm1> i'll be back in a bit, so i'll take a look then. just leave the link herre
<Enox> http://www.l93.com/tmp/Xorg.0.log.old.txt
<Enox> ^^ Try that :0
<Antharian> does anyone know how to grab the vendor-class-identifier during the PXE boot process?
<Enox> superm1- Any insights?
<superm1> Enox, try to modprobe nvidia and see if you can
<Enox> Done.
<superm1> no problemds
<Enox> lsmod -> nvidia 6909268 0
<superm1> and dmesg shows no errors?
<superm1> hm
<Enox> Lemme check
<superm1> whats xorg.conf look like?
<Enox> I rmmmod'd it
<Enox> Then modprobed it again
<Enox> Got NVRM: Loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module 177.82
<superm1> yeah that's fine
<Enox> Looks like: http://www.L93.com/tmp/xorg.conf.txt
<Enox> I'm rather glad networking works ;)
<superm1> yeah pretty straightforward
<superm1> so walk through this then: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.82/README/chapter-08.html
<superm1> that's what they are referring to
<Enox> superm1- None of the problems listed on that page seem to be similar to mine.
<superm1> tge first one?
<Enox> superm1- "...does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA graphics device" ?
<Enox> Grepping for interrupt produces no results
<Enox> superm1- I've read each of the problems, none come close to matching my no screens error.
<Enox> I haven't had problems with X in years.
<Enox> Is it better to just install myth on a normal distribution or something?
 * Antharian fights with dhcpd and vendor-class-identification
 * Antharian loses
<Enox> Am I required to select screen resolutions anywhere during setup?  It almost seems like it doesn't know which resolution to pick.
<Antharian> Enox: what is your output device (monitor/tv) hdmi/dsub/dvi
<Enox> It's a normal DVI computer montir.  Syncmaster 225BW
<Antharian> any chance the EDID is not being detected correctly?
<Enox> The 8400GS card(silent) has DVI & VGA outputs.
<Enox> What's EDID? :)
<Antharian> Extended display identificatin data
<Antharian> basically is is what eliminates all the old ModeLine bits.
<Enox> It's a relatively new monitor
<Enox> I've used it with an older version of Ubuntu on another computer with no problems.
<Enox> A much older version of Ubuntu :)
<Antharian> Mine is too... but I had issues with it and had to drop back to a modeline command to get it to work
<Enox> Any way to test EDID ?
<Antharian> when I upgraded to newer nVidia drivers, this problem came around
<Antharian> care to try my xorg.conf?
<Antharian> is your monitor capable of 1920x1080?
<Enox> Sure
<Enox> Hmm
<Enox> Lemme check
<Enox> 1680x1050
<Enox> That's maximum & native.
<Antharian> hmmm... my xorg.conf may not work... you need to find the video timings for your specific monitor
<Enox> I figured for testing I'd set up Myth to work with a normal computer monitor and over the air signal
<Antharian> how familiar are you with the xorg.conf layout?
<Enox> I haven't had problems with X in like.. 8 years..So I haven't really done anything with it in that time.
<Enox> It's all worked pretty magically.
<Antharian> Essentially there are two lines to add to the xorg.conf
<Antharian> 1 - in the "Monitor" section
<Antharian> 2 - in the "Screen" sections
<Antharian> in the monitor section: ModeLine "1920x1080" 148.35 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +HSync +VSync
<Antharian> in the "Screen" section:     SubSection     "Display"
<Antharian>         Depth       24
<Antharian>         Modes       "1920x1080"
<Antharian>     EndSubSection
<Enox> If I remember correctly the sync values have to be specific to my monitor, right?
<Antharian> yes.
<Enox> Lemme do some web searches and see
<Antharian> so doing a google search on modeline and your monitor name may yield some good results
<Enox> Does myth have to run at any other resultion besides 1680x1024 ?
<Antharian> nope
<Antharian> it will scale itself correctly
<Enox> Ahh cool.
<Antharian> what is the exact make/model?  I don't mind doing a bit of googling while I hope for someone to come up with PXE boot solutions for me ;)
<Enox> Syncmaster 225BW.  I found a page that suggests it may have higher than 1680..But newegg says 1680 so I'm trying to see which is correct.
<Antharian> modeline  "1680x1050@60" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
<Antharian> is that the one you found as well?
<Enox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&page=63
<Enox> I found that but I think it's wrong.
<Enox> At least.. the 1920x part is wrong.
<Enox> Can LCDs be damaged by driving them at the wrong hsync/vsync ?
<Enox> I remember CRTs could be
<Antharian> I can't speak for your milage, but I know as I tweak mine and get things wrong, the display just tells me invalid signal
<Enox> Okay I added the montiro section
<Enox> ...monitor section lines.
<Antharian> then in the subsection for display inside the "screen" add the "Modes "1680x1050@60" line.
<Antharian> or as many of the modes you are willing to add into the system.
<Enox> What's the easiest way to try out the new config?
<Antharian> Cntrl-Alt-Backspace
<Enox> Oh wow
<Enox> I think it's working. :)
<Antharian> cool...
<Enox> I connected my HVR-1600 to a antinnea for testing
<Antharian> now fix my PXE boot question ... :-O
<Antharian> ;)
<Enox> This seems like a reasonable way to test right?
<Antharian> sure
<Antharian> you may even try the 1920x1080 settings
<Antharian> see what you get
<Enox> X config files sure have gotten simpler over the years
<Enox> Last time I messed with one it was...much larger.
<Antharian> well, they still can be... depends on how new the hardware you have is.
<Enox> Newer is better or worse? ;)
<Antharian> haha... 6 of one half a dozen of the other
<Antharian> :-!freaking PXE
<Enox> Should it say stuff about VESA in my Xorg.log ?
<Enox> Ahh.. I think I'm not using the nvidia driver, lemme try and reboot.
<Antharian> hmmm? maybe... there are VESA standards for screen blanking and such
<Antharian> there also may be a few extra tweaks for the card itself
<Enox> I'm able to rmmod nvidia (lol)
<Enox> Lemme try a reboot
<Antharian> in your "Screen" section make sure that the Device specified is the same one that loads the "nvidia" driver
<Antharian>  Driver         "nvidia"
<Enox> Does x64 myth work just as well as x32 by the way?
<Antharian>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<Antharian>     Option         "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"
<Antharian>     Option         "UseEDIDDpi"   "FALSE"
<Antharian>     Option         "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"
<Antharian>     Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "TRUE"
<Antharian>     Option         "AllowDDCCI" "FALSE"
<Antharian>     Option         "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"
<Antharian>     Option         "ModeValidation" "NoVesaModes, NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck, NoVirtualSizeCheck, NoPredefinedModes"
<Antharian> yup
<Enox> A few years ago some codecs didn't work with 64-bit..Musta fixed that.  It was just with xine.
<Antharian> that's what I've been using for over 6 months now and have been quite happy with it
<Enox> Hmm, problem parsing the config file
<Enox> Lemme see what I messed up
<Antharian> Are there any tools in Mythbuntu to look at the detailed logs of DHCP?  I need to see what the vendor-class-identifier is reporting back from my diskless stations.
<Enox> It's saying Modes isn't a valid thing to have in Section "Screen"
<Antharian> it's not in the screen section
<Antharian> it will be in the subsection "Display"
<Enox> Ahh.. so I have to add a totally new section
<Enox> Or is it a subsection of Screen?
<Antharian> right subsection of screen
<Antharian> id:
<Antharian> err: ie
<Antharian> Section "Screen"
<Antharian>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<Antharian>     Device         "Device0"
<Antharian>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<Antharian>     DefaultDepth    24
<Antharian>     SubSection     "Display"
<Antharian>         Depth       24
<Antharian>         Modes       "1920x1080"
<Antharian>     EndSubSection
<Antharian> EndSection
<Antharian> make sense?
<Enox> Got it, lemme give it a spin.
<Antharian> Make sure the Device pointed to (in my case, Device0) points to the nVidia driver section
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | Antharian
<Zinn> Antharian: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Antharian> tgm: sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> np, future reference
<dman> anyone know if there's a problem w/myth running w/ an old nvidia 280 sd card
<dman> I've heard of conflicts
<Enox> Sigh.  Same screens problem.
<Enox> How hard is it to install Myth onto a normal linux distribution?
<Antharian> Enox: there may be other options still missing
<Enox> I feel pretty confident I can install a normal linux dist and X will work..Just wondering if the subsequent Myth install would be harder or easier than this X stuff.
<Antharian> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d55268a37
<Antharian> 50/50
<Antharian> the updates are definitely nice to have with mythbuntu... if you can stick with that, over all you will be much happier.
<Enox> Hmm
<Enox> I just can't believe X doesn't work.
<Antharian> Yeah, mine is specific to this LCD.  If I move it to my JVC or my Sony, all is good.
<Antharian> have you tried a newer driver?
<Enox> Nope
<Enox> Is one hard to install?
<Antharian> SUPER Easy
<Antharian> what is your card again?
<Antharian> 8400?
<Enox> Vidia 8400GS
<Enox> Sorry NVidia :)
<Antharian> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_180.22.html
<Enox> How can I kill off X so i can run the NVIDIA thing?
<Antharian> alt-ctl-f1
<Antharian> log in
<Antharian> become root
<Antharian> sudo su -
<Enox> I did that so far :)
<Antharian> runlevel 1
<Antharian> or runlevel S
<Enox> Aha
<Enox> Runlevel command doesn't work
<Enox> says "unknown"
<Antharian> oops lied to you
<Antharian> sorry
<Enox> Tried init 1
<Enox> Well that failed.
<Enox> What's the X process called?  It isn't X.
<Enox> I can just killall it
<Antharian> init 1
<Enox> That brought X up, somehow.
<Antharian> not, gdm will just restart it
<Enox> And my CA-F1 stuff just goes to messed up screens now
<Antharian> you can also do
<Enox> So i can kill gdm ?
<Antharian>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Enox> I'll try that after the reboot.  init 1 did bad bad things
<Antharian> you may have to ssh into the box
<Enox> killall xinit works ;)
<Enox> Now it's saying there's no valid nvidia GPU on the system . . .
<Antharian> did you already reboot after the driver install?
<Enox> Out of curiosity.. Is there a reason I can't 'watch TV' with the limited graphics?
<Enox> Resolution & such seem fine.
<Antharian> I think the XVideo extensions are not available with the VESA driver.  it would probably be pretty poor quality... but who knows.
<Enox> It doesn't do anything when I do watch TV
<Enox> The CPu is pretty good and such, shouldn't need the acceleration from vcard.
<Antharian> I have a AMD X2 Dual Core 4000+ in mine and watching it without XVideo extentions is not possible.
<Antharian> if your CPU is stronger, then perhaps you will have good luck.
<Enox> I'd just kinda like see..something. :)
<Enox> Any guess why watchtv doesn't do anything at all?
<Antharian> did you set up and recognize your tv card?
<Antharian> then scan for channels?
<Enox> I didn't scan for channels
<Enox> Maybe I need to do that.
<Antharian> that would do it
<Enox> How does one scan for channels? :)
<Antharian> mythtv-setup
<Antharian> external program
<Enox> Ahh cool.  Was looking around in the frontend.
<Enox> 1General 2Capture Cards 3Video Sources 4Input sconnections 5Channel Editor 6Storage Directories
<Antharian> probably need to go through all of them at some point or another
<Antharian> but typically going in order is best
<Enox> I have.. My capture card is in ther and such
<Enox> I just dont see a 'scan' option
<Enox> There's a channel editor..But it seems to want to add individual channels
<Antharian> hang on...
<Shadow__X> did you do number 3
<Shadow__X> you have to for channels
<Enox> Yes.. schedulesdirect is in there
<Shadow__X> what type of course is it
<Enox> Listings Grabber:  North America (schedulesdirect.org) (Internal)
<Enox> No data direct lineup selected
<Enox> Oh wait.. perform EIT scan?
<Enox> Do I need a lineup selected?
<Shadow__X> what type of tuner do you have
<Enox> HVR-1600
<Enox> Connected to an analog antinnea for now
<Shadow__X> there we go
<Shadow__X> alright so dd you goto schedules direct and pay for the service
<Enox> I haven't paid.. I'm on my 7 day trial
<Shadow__X> also you know in a month there wont be any analog service if you are in the use
<Enox> But I have an account and such
<Enox> Yes, I'm aware.
<Shadow__X> you couild t ry scanning atsc with that antenna
<Enox> I'm sure I'll connect Myth to cable by then.. I just figured this would be simpler for now.
<Enox> How do I scan atsc?
<tgm4883_laptop> um, you will need an atsc antenna
<tgm4883_laptop> a digital antenna
<Shadow__X> well you take the cable forom the antenna and move it from the analog input on the 1600 to the digital one
<Enox> One can't scan analog?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883_laptop, i thought you just need a uhf and vhf antenna
<Shadow__X> i used one of those and atsc worked fine
<Enox> Ahh.. so an analog antinnea works fine for digital?
<Shadow__X> i even got fm
<tgm4883_laptop> he asked how to scan atsc
<tgm4883_laptop> which is digital OTA
<Enox> I just want to watch anything
<Shadow__X> Enox, yeah the antenna doesnt change you just need a digital tuner
<Enox> Ahh okay I have a digital tuner
<Shadow__X> Enox if you area has atsc then you should be able to see it
<Enox> Okay.. so I switched the connection
<Enox> But I'm back to how do I scan?
<Shadow__X> in video source did you create a new one
<superm1> Shadow__X, most cable providers are still providing analog at least tho
<Enox> Okay I'll create a new one.
<Shadow__X> superm1, so would you suggest he try analog first
<superm1> i've not ready of the conversation
<superm1> i just saw that one line that analog goes away in a month
<superm1> so i wanted to throw that bit in :)
<Shadow__X> ah yes
<Shadow__X> wwell i like how all the commercials are trying to scare people
<Shadow__X> its only broadcast
<Enox> So what am I supposed to put for channel frequency table?
<Shadow__X> you can put default
<Shadow__X> or us broadcast
<Enox> Okay.. That's what I had in there
<Enox> is data direct lineup required?
<superm1> Shadow__X, i imagine cable providers will eventually switch too - that's a lot of extra bandwidth for them.  i'm just hoping that when they do, they opt to open the digital up more rather than enforce a requirement for boxes
<Enox> I'll probably subscribe to Brighthouse cable because they have clear QAM(i heard)
<Shadow__X> superm1, well if comcast taught me something is that it will give alot of qam then slowy take it away
<superm1> Shadow__X, haha. that's too bad
<superm1> like a tease
<Shadow__X> yeah superm1 i was all excited to get qam and then
<Shadow__X> nope
<Shadow__X> sorry buddy i tricked you
<Enox> My video source has no data direct lineup, default freq table
<Enox> I'm still back to not know how to scan anything
<Shadow__X> Enox what is the 4th menu
<superm1> Shadow__X, did you call and complain to get it back?
<Enox> 4. Input connections
<Shadow__X> superm1, i am going to today they also took away nbc hd and abc hd
<Shadow__X> assholes
<Enox> I have: V4L /dev/video0 Tuner 1 / S-Video 1 / Composite 1 / SVideo 2/Compsosite 2
<superm1> wow that's rough
<superm1> !language | Shadow__X
<Zinn> Shadow__X: Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<superm1> btw
<Enox> Aha
<Enox> I need to set video source
<Shadow__X> Enox the hvr 1600 is mpeg encoder so no v4l only mpeg
<Enox> And then scan :)
<Shadow__X> also Enox you need to use the digital side
<Enox> So I shouldn't be using V4L ?
<Shadow__X> no
<Enox> I'm not sure how to use anything else..
<Shadow__X> its a mpeg encoder like the 150s
<Enox> It's finding channels I think :)
<Shadow__X> in step 2 make a dvb tuner
<Enox> It has a mpeg encoder.
<Shadow__X> superm1, yeah i know just am angry at comcast they alsocreated a 250 gb downoad cap
<superm1> maybe time to switch to uverse at that point
<superm1> or fios (if either is available for you)
<Enox> Watch TV goes to a black screen
<Enox> Which is an improvement...sorta.
<Shadow__X> Enox did you scan for channels
<Shadow__X> superm1, yeah except fios isnt avaiable around me yet
<Shadow__X> and its not all that bad i can record over firewire on certain channels on my box
<Enox> I changed to DVB now re-scanning channels
<Enox> I'm getting nothing at all so far.
<Enox> I got some things when I was V4L.
<Shadow__X> are you scanning us broadcast
<Enox> deafult
<Shadow__X> and terrestial
<Enox> default, that is
<Enox> I'll try us-broadcast.
<Enox> Scan on default found nothing
<Shadow__X> use us broadcast and under scan select the terrestial or w/e
<Shadow__X> also dontselect v4l
<Shadow__X> use mpeg
<Enox> I select DVB
<Enox> So I should use mpeg ?
<Enox> Scan is producing nothing again.
<Shadow__X> Enox there are 2 tuners on the 1600
<Enox> Yes
<Enox> It's scanning ATSC channels
<Shadow__X> one is analog a mpeg encoder one is digital dvb
<Shadow__X> thats what i am saying
<Shadow__X> ok good scan away
<Enox> My ancient antinnea is connected to the digital side(it's longer)
<Shadow__X> alright
<Enox> Absolutely no signals
<Shadow__X> whats your general area i am pretty sure there is a antenna website
<Shadow__X> also try o the analog side
<Enox> I got some stuff on the analog side..I think I'll go back to that.
<Enox> Do i need to select UHF or VHF or anything?
<Enox> The antineea has a selection
<Shadow__X> oh you cant  do both
<Shadow__X> ?
<Enox> Apparently not :)
<Shadow__X> hmm well i dont really know the complete answer to that
<Enox> I'll just switch back to analog
<Enox> I got signals there
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> do that
<Enox> I just want to watch _something_ before I go struggle with why X isn't work.
<Shadow__X> what provider do you have
<Enox> This is OTA
<Enox> I have directTV as well but I'm not messing with that yet.
<Enox> If I can watch pretty much anything it'll be encouraging ;)
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Enox> Okay for analog.. I want MJpeg capture card or  mpeg-2 encoder card?
<Enox> mpeg-2 encoder card fails to probe
<Shadow__X> mpeg2
<Shadow__X> you need to enter thec ards location
<Shadow__X> how many tunder cards do you have
<Enox> HVR-1600 has a analog & digital..so 2
<Enox> I got it to prove by specifying /dev/video0
<Enox> probe, that is
<Shadow__X> mhm
<Enox> Yay it's finding channels.
<Enox> Any guesses why Watch TV goes to a black screen for 30 seconds then returns to the menu?
<Enox> It doesn't seem to give me a channel seletion ability
<tgm4883_laptop> Enox, logs
<Enox> What file do I look in?
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu or via command line to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<MythbuntuGuest20> I have an issue with Mythstream, trying to set it up in mythfront end, it just exits out to the Desktop when I select it.  The only thing I notice is that it does not have a graphic icon like the other selections.
<MythbuntuGuest20> ihave 8.10
<Enox> RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/records/1003-2009108133039.mpg) Invalid file (fd-1) while opening
<Enox> That looks like what's going on.
<tgm4883_laptop> Enox, post the logs to pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> Enox, if you use mythbuntu-log-grabber it will just give you the link you need to post to us
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest20, same thing to you
<tgm4883_laptop> But I gotta run, so hopefully someone use can help out
<MythbuntuGuest20> when you going to be back tgm?
<tgm4883_laptop> hours later
<tgm4883_laptop> depends on how long this job takes
<MythbuntuGuest20> gotcha, well if no one helps me i'll come back for you cuz your l33t
<MythbuntuGuest20> :)
<Enox> qtgm4883_laptop- http://www.L93.com/tmp/mythfrontend.log.txt
<MythbuntuGuest20> i think he's gone Enox
<Enox> Oops.. Try without .txt.. Just use .log
<Enox> I forgot to add the .txt and apparently it wasn't required anyway
<MythbuntuGuest20> Ya but Enox isnt he gone?l....Unless someone else is looking at your logz?
<Enox> Oh..crap.
<Enox> I tried to select hardware that would be easy with Myth..I dont know why this is so difficult to get working.
<MythbuntuGuest20> what?
<MythbuntuGuest20> oh
<MythbuntuGuest20> It is way eaiser with mythbuntu
<Enox> I have mythbuntu.. My nvidia video driver wont work, live tv wont work.
<MythbuntuGuest20> as long as you have compable hardware it shold work
<Enox> I have a nvidia card, I have a HVR-1600 card.
<Shadow__X> Enox, what video card do you have
<Enox> Those seemed to be well supported
<Shadow__X> Enox, it would be easy aslong as someone does some reading
<Shadow__X> :)
<Enox> GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<Enox> Shadow- The X problems seem to be quite strange.
<Shadow__X> Enox, what x problem
<Enox> I've set up quite a few Linux system.. I literally haven't had this kind of issues with X for over 8 years.
<Enox> NVidia driver fails to work.
<MythbuntuGuest20> Is it correct driver?
<Shadow__X> i just got something like that too install the nvidia setting manager
<Enox> The version coming with Myth said there were screens available but none were compatible
<Enox> The newest version said I dont have a compatible card
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> interesting
<Enox> The compatible card is...very strange.
<MythbuntuGuest20> ya beatz me
<Enox> I mean it's a cheap card.. Silent and such.
<Shadow__X> that doesnt sound right
<Enox> Funny thing is dmesg shows the card :)
<Enox> before messing with the messed up x problems
<Enox> I just wanted to watch something on TV to encourage me.
<Enox> And even that fails.
<Enox> Though I did at least get it to scan channels.
<Shadow__X> Enox install the nvidia setting manager
<Enox> That from nvidia's site?
<superm1> apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Enox> Already have it
<Enox> Apparently it comes with and is installed by default.
<Shadow__X> so goto it
<Shadow__X> either in the xfce menu or type nvidia-settings
<Enox> Ahh yes, I tried that before.
<Enox> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.."
<Enox> Kinda a catch-22.. I can't get the NV X driver working
<MythbuntuGuest20> would someone be able to help me with my ir blaster setup? It's probably an ID10T error. ;)
<Enox> So i can't use that.
<Shadow__X> do the command it tells you
<Enox> k.  Did that as root
<Enox> Lemme reboot
<Shadow__X> you odnt need to reboot
<Shadow__X> it tells you to restart x
<Enox> When I tried restarting X it seemed to go into the 'low graphics' X I'm currently able to run
<Enox> Using control-alt-backspace
<Enox> This takes a little longer but at least I'm sure it's trying the right stuff
<Shadow__X> hmm do a cold start
<Enox> This is after a warm start---
<Enox> (EE) NVIDIA(0) Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Enox> (EE) Screen9s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Enox> Back to the original error.
<Enox> Said pleasure make sure there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system
<Enox> And that the nvidia device files have been created properly.
<Enox> If I can get watch TV to work I'll probably install normal ubuntu and see if X works on there
<Enox> I can't imagine there being any problem with the hardware, to be honest.  It's a pretty simple system
<ak2534> So anyone know how to get one mythbuntu bugreport some attention?
<ak2534> This one has been lying around untouched since end of Nov.
<ak2534> #303549
<ak2534> mmm
<ak2534> bug #303549
<Enox> I think live TV might be somehow confused and trying to use the broken DVB thing.
<Zinn> Bug 303549 in mythbuntu "Technisat Cablestar 2 PCI support dropped in Mythbuntu 8.10" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/303549
<Shadow__X> Enox, you can take away the video source from dvd
<Shadow__X> dvb*
<Enox> So if no video source is configured to use it.. it shouldn't be used, right?
<Enox> Ahh wait.. It's input connections
<Shadow__X> mhm
<Enox> Is there any way to kill off a single input connection?
<Shadow__X> you can delete it in 2
<Enox> I have "Delete all capture cards on myth1" and "Delete all capture cards
<Enox> So i have to delete them all?
<Enox> Eh watever.. killed em all
<Enox> Livetv still fails, guess that wasn't it.
<Enox> Backend error is MPEGREC(/dev/video0) Error: error reading from: /dev/video0
<Enox> Maybe I specified the wrong device?
<Shadow__X> could be
<Enox> It detected a HVR-1600 when I specified /dev/video0
<Enox> It just wasn't auto filled in for me like V4L and such
<Shadow__X> did you select it as tuner
<Shadow__X> and it it under mpeg2
<Enox> MPEG-2 encoder card (PVR-x50, PVR-500)
<Enox> Video device: /dev/video0
<Enox> Probed info: Hauppauge HVR-1600 [cx18]
<Enox> Default Input: Tuner 1
<Shadow__X> yup
<Enox> It of course fails utterly.
<Shadow__X> look in the logs
<Enox> Trying to look in the backend logs for any suggestion of what's going on
<Enox> There's a "not ivtv driver???" line
<Enox> Shortly after changing from None to WatchingliveTV
<Shadow__X> how did you setup the 1600
<Shadow__X> and is it a 1600 or a 1800
<Enox> MPEGREC(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout -ivtv driver has stopped responding.
<Enox> It's a 1600
<Enox> I set it up as a MPEG2 encoder
<Enox> Antinnea is connected to the analog side
<Shadow__X> how did you install it
<Enox> In a PCI slot?
<Shadow__X> what version of mythbuntu are you running
<Shadow__X> no software side
<Enox> The latest stable version.. 8-something I think
<Enox> I downloaded it last night
<Shadow__X> 8.10?
<Shadow__X> did you do all the updates
<Enox> I believe so.. let me do a quick update and see
<Enox> ntp & ntpdate want to update. :)
<Enox> Now that they are done, no upgrades want to be done.
<Enox> If I use V4L that just ruins mpeg acceleration, right?
<Enox> I could try that and see if it does anything.
<Enox> I just want to see anything work at this point.
<Enox> Even if it's choppy.
<Shadow__X> you can try but that wont deliver diserable results
<Enox> It can't be worse :)
<Enox> Is the HVR-1600 well supported?
<Enox> I got the impression it was before buying it.
<Shadow__X> its supported
<Shadow__X> afew months ago it was beta drivers
<Shadow__X> but i have been using it for months
<Shadow__X> no issues
<jduggan> guys, what's the minimum disk space mythbuntu frontend requires?
<jduggan> ah site says 2gb
<jduggan> hrm
<jduggan> i want to isntall it onto a usb pen whichis exactly 2gb
<jduggan> wonder how well that will work ;P
<Enox> Shadow__X-Okay so... Is this just a case of me not knowing what I'm doing?  Because nothing seems to work.
<Enox> X fails, live tv fails
<Enox> Or at least the NV driver fails
<Enox> I'll try a normal Linux distribution next to try and prove out the hardware
<Shadow__X> yeah its a case of setting stuff up
<Shadow__X> but  dont worry we all hit bumps along the road
<Shadow__X> iwould help more but i am having an issue as well
<Enox> I'd feel better if anything worked right..But it's 100% failure.
<Enox> I'll toy with it a little then install normal linux on it and see if that fails.. if it does I'll feel better and return some hardware or something
<Enox> On a side note.. The hauppauge remote that cane with my HVR-1600.. Is that supported under myth?  If so what's it called?  I didn't see anything similar on the list.
<Shadow__X> i bought the one with the mce remote
<Enox> Does it say Hauppauge! on the bottom?
<Shadow__X> no
<Shadow__X> its a windows mce remote
<Enox> Ahh.. Oh well.  No idea what this thing is exactly then.
<Enox> is there an easy way to tell if I should be using /dev/video0 or something else?
<Enox> Actually nevermind.. Let me just go buy some blank CDs and try some other versions.
<neothecat_> i hope this is not OT, but has anybody tried connecting a game console (e.g. ps2) a using it through mythtv?
<superm1> neothecat_, likely wont be playable with any mpeg encoding tuner
<superm1> if you have a framegrabber, it might be doable
<neothecat_> i tried it using tvtime, and there is no lag, like i have read elsewhere, but it looks horribile.  everything is very fuzzy.
<hads> Yeah it probably just not a good idea in general
<neothecat_> guess i should have researched this first.  the only reason i bought the card was to use my ps2 through my desktop.  thanks for the help...
<dman> on install of myth, should I change the mysql5 password, or leave blank?
<dman> eh, left it blank
<dman> can you leave it blank, or is it required to change?
<dman> b/c it looks like the install is stalled on the password portion for Mysql
<dman> looks like the install crashed - arghhh
<dman> anyone have any idea why I can't (after install) get into mythtv etc - it won't run at all
<dman> won't even killall
<dman> killall mythtv is correct ya?
<hads> mythtv isn't the application (sortof), I would guess you are after mythbackend or mythfrontend, and on Ubuntu mythbackend.real or mythfrontend.real
<mustangg> Hello folks. Can anyone provide a definitive reason for the following error while dvd ripping:  "DVDISOCopyThread dvd device read error"
<mustangg> I think Ie managed to rule out in-thread solutions ->permissions, permission, defective drive and copy-protection.
<jphillip> mustangg I'd say copy protection
<jphillip> or damaged disc
<mustangg> jphillip: think you may have it. I _just_  finished changing the  drive to a brand new one and the same situation. but after about 10 other dvdś - it works now..
<mustangg> I was just sure I had retried one of the discs which gave those errors.. :(
<mustangg>  jphillip: is there something I can do about it?
<jphillip> well different drives can read different data sometimes
<jphillip> used to be refered to as sheeps back a few years ago, dunno if its the same now
<jphillip> mustangg don't use the internal ripper for that, let me recommend gddrescue
<jphillip> runs from a terminal: ddrescue /dev/dvd/ <iso file> <log file>
<dollop> Does mythbuntu have better support for displaying to HDTVs than plain ubuntu? I'm having trouble getting a consistent signal to the TV.
<laga> dollop: should be about the same.
<dollop> Any advice on where to find a solution?  I only get a signal through DVI to TV if the monitor is connected to VGA also.
<dollop> *VGA connected at startup
<jphillip> dollop prob your TV not doing EDID nicely
<jphillip> I have one that does and one that doesn't
<dollop> Sounds likely - It goes through an AV receiver on the way.  I'll check connected direct to TV.  Can I override that requirement through xorg.conf?
<perilousapricot> is there a wiki on how to make the transcoding work? from a stock 8.10 install, it doesn't :(
<perilousapricot> it's like the defaults are configured, but kinda aren't
<mustangg> jphillip: from reading about that tool on debian.net it sounds like quite the jaws-of-life for computer media
<mustangg> is there any way to integrate it into myth - mytharchive sounds like a good place for it..
<Shadow__X> perilousapricot, under setup change the default trancoding profiles
<perilousapricot> shadow_x I see the place, but I don't understand what any of the options mean
<perilousapricot> are there reasonable defaults somewhere I could just plug in?
<Shadow__X> perilousapricot, dont use rtjpeg
<Shadow__X> use mpeg4 for al of them
<perilousapricot> crap, now I can't find it, where is the config for the transcoder?
<Shadow__X> within mythfrontned
<Shadow__X> you should also read the manual
<perilousapricot> shadow__x, I'd like to help out and put in some sensible defaults that work without futzing with that, would I look to submit a patch to mythbuntu or upstream?
<Shadow__X> uh dont know
<Shadow__X> that should be mythbuntu
<perilousapricot> I think it'd be helpful to at least have the packages installed that the default myth transcode profiles need
<Shadow__X> i believe rtjpeg isnt preferable
<Shadow__X> i dont see aything wrong with the end user needed to read a bit and learn about what they are setting up
<Shadow__X> i understand for ease of use though
<perilousapricot> shadow__x I see what you're saying about reading up on things, but I don't think it's unrealistic to make sure the defaults actually.. work
<Shadow__X> heh
<Shadow__X> i guess
<Shadow__X> it is ubuntu
<perilousapricot> definately
<Shadow__X> it should just work right
<Shadow__X> eh
<perilousapricot> i mean, if you're making a liveCD out of it, I'd think you'd want it to work with the least configuration possible
<Shadow__X> you can use the livecd as a frontend
<Shadow__X> not a backend
<perilousapricot> right, but you get what i'm stabbing at
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> shouldnt be a bad patch
<perilousapricot> I'm torn about upgrading to myth 0.22
<superm1> perilousapricot, if you've got a card that support vdpau, i just tried vdpau, it's nice :)
<Antharian> what benefits does .22 give over 21+fixes?
<perilousapricot> superml: did you hear me asking in #mythtv-users
<superm1> perilousapricot, for most patches, submit them upstream directly and then ask us to pull it back after upstream accepts it
<superm1> perilousapricot, no just above i saw you asking
<superm1> Antharian, QT4 based and vdpau are the two big things i see
<perilousapricot> superml: cool, I'm gonna put in a couple different mpeg defaults and maybe a couple h.264
<Antharian> vdpau in myth, not must mplayer?
<perilousapricot> looking at the screen shots, it seems slicker overall
<superm1> Antharian, yup it's in myth 0.22
<superm1> on our trunk builds repo
<Antharian> that's kinda sweet
<perilousapricot> looks like I'm gonna be hunting for a geforce 9000 in AGP
<perilousapricot> ...
<Shadow__X> superm1, is it worth upgrading to that yet
<perilousapricot> it's 9000+, right? not 8000+?
<Shadow__X> overall
<superm1> perilousapricot, actually some 8k cards too
<Shadow__X> i read the wiki it should support 80000
<Shadow__X> would that work on a 8400
<superm1> Shadow__X, i'm not upgrading my production setup yet
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> ah alright
<Shadow__X> just testing
<superm1> Shadow__X, i just experimented on a laptop of mine with a 9xxx card
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Antharian> Is there any hope of AMDXvBA in myth 0.22?
<Shadow__X> look at mister money bags
<superm1> Shadow__X, it's a work computer
<Shadow__X> i am kidding
<superm1> Antharian, not likely.  AMD hasn't published an API yet
<Shadow__X> i need a new laptop myself
<Shadow__X> current one has a ati x1400:(
<Antharian> Shadow_X: you got me beat by a land slide... mine has an ATI Mobility Radeon 9200
<Shadow__X> its also a c2d
<Shadow__X> ol
<perilousapricot> mythbuntu 9.04 will be 0.22? or wil it miss the cycle?
<laga> perilousapricot: we don't know yet. don't bet on it
<Antharian> anyone know if this Motherboard will support VDPAU : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131355
<perilousapricot> I might just bone my box and upgrade to 0.22, it's the beginning of the semester, having TV that works is the last thing I need
<mustangg> jphillip: do you know what size the gddrescue output file should be typically ?
<perilousapricot> hmm, are all geforce 8400's compatible with vdpau? I found one on newegg for $50, and I have some credit leftover with them I don't mind burning
<Shadow__X> Antharian, its 8000 series
<Antharian> so only the 8x series will have VDPAU?
<Shadow__X> and up
<MythbuntuGuest33> hey,p4 2.0ghz 512mb wintv go plus, soundblaster, etc.
<MythbuntuGuest33> currently 8500dv -no luck b/c no driver support
<MythbuntuGuest33> so i give up after many hours :).  however, want to buy a new tv out card (agp 4x )
<MythbuntuGuest33> any recommendations ?
<MythbuntuGuest33> seems as though the 440mx nvidia there are issues, etc. so last thing i want to do is purchase an nvidia card to replace my ati that doesn't work either hehe
<MythbuntuGuest33> ideally want to install 8.10
<Antharian> ARG!  I have two motherboards still in the boxes with AMD690 chipsets on them... I really wish ATI/AMD would suddenly make the video acceleration available
<MythbuntuGuest23> tgm4883 = tgm_laptop?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-09
<superm1> usually
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest23, yep, wheres the log
<MythbuntuGuest23> cool one sec
<MythbuntuGuest23> Ok here it is : http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f51a7b6b4
<MythbuntuGuest23> So here is the deal I was going through several docs to try and get this to work with no luck
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest23, also, remind me of your problem
<MythbuntuGuest23> I want to get Serial Ir blaster to change my iptv det top box
<MythbuntuGuest23> I bought the one from the mythtv wiki
<MythbuntuGuest23> Here are the links I was trying to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789608&highlight=ir+blaster
<MythbuntuGuest23> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616476
<MythbuntuGuest23> And then i tried to edit all the files manually but that didnt seem to work .  I tried to seleect the correct one in MCC, but it seemed taht the settings didnt stick
<MythbuntuGuest23> So I just tried to undo everything that I did but commenting everything  out that I did because my remote didnt work at all after I messssed around with it
<MythbuntuGuest23> Maybe I am selecting the wrong thing in mcc?
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so which part are you stuck on?  Or did you finish the guides (which I can't see cause ubuntuforums is down) and it just wont change channels?
<MythbuntuGuest23> Ok so I am supposed to download the script for my set top box correct? (I have an amino one which there is only 1 Amino script apparrelty for all models)
<MythbuntuGuest23> From there I supposedly coudl go into MCC > Infared Devices > Enable an IR transmitter
<MythbuntuGuest23> And then I select settings ( Driver, module, confuration, etc) But the settings dont seem to work, or maybe I have them inorrect.  It also seems that they dont stick as well.
<tgm4883> well you need a channel change script that will transmit the channels to the box
<tgm4883> so i'd download that one and see if it works
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok I belive I have that
<tgm4883> you should be able to get it to work from the command line
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok so the command is like ir send <something>?
<tgm4883> not exactly.  For instance, I have directv and the command I use is ./directv.pl 8
<tgm4883> and that changes to channel 8
<tgm4883> can you give me a link to the script for your box?
<MythbuntuGuest23> ya i cant seem to find it.. i can post it some where...
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok wait
<MythbuntuGuest23> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/amino/STB
<MythbuntuGuest23> there it is
<MythbuntuGuest23> if you move up a directory it (STB) is the only one under Amino
<tgm4883> ah ok, so yea yours is going to look like IRSEND something
<MythbuntuGuest23> IRSEND 8?
<MythbuntuGuest23> irsend send_once (Amino_STB/mceusb2) 8 ?
<tgm4883> that looks closer
<tgm4883> probably
<tgm4883> irsend send_once Amino_STB 8
<Antharian> anyone have an issue where the ATI Catalyst driver 8.12 crashes as soon as X starts?  Basically keeps rebooting the machines?
<MythbuntuGuest23> irsend send_once Amino_STB 8 irsend: command failed: send_once Amino_STB 8 irsend: unknown remote: "Amino_STB"
<tgm4883> did you download that script?
<MythbuntuGuest23> yes
<tgm4883> and it's now at /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<MythbuntuGuest23> yes I have it as an INCLUDE
<tgm4883> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest23> include /usr/share/lirc/transmitters/Amino/STB.conf
<MythbuntuGuest23> I stuck it in that dir because it seemed others were there
<MythbuntuGuest23> and I just created the dir Amino
<tgm4883> seems fine
<tgm4883> permissions ok on that?
<MythbuntuGuest23> root is group and owner
<tgm4883> ok
<MythbuntuGuest23> -rw-r--r--
<MythbuntuGuest23> should i change?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> you have configured hardware.conf for transmitting?
<MythbuntuGuest23> oh yes this was another question i had. It seemed that the vaules that you put in MCC are populated here however they didnt seem to stick when I did it in MCC. So I tried entering them in manually to work but I coudnt seem to get them to work. I currently have it commented out. Maybe my values are wrong?
<MythbuntuGuest23> #Chosen IR Transmitter #TRANSMITTER="Amino_STB" #TRANSMITTER_MODULES="lirc_serial lirc_dev" #TRANSMITTER_DRIVER="" #TRANSMITTER_DEVICE="/dev/lirc1" #TRANSMITTER_LIRCD_CONF="/usr/share/lirc/transmitters/Amino/STB.conf" #TRANSMITTER_LIRCD_ARGS=""
<tgm4883> yea you will need to uncomment all that.  What happens when thats uncommented?
<MythbuntuGuest23> irsend send_once Amino_STB 8 irsend: command failed: send_once Amino_STB 8 irsend: unknown remote: "Amino_STB"  Also when i try to restart /etc/init.d/lirc restart it tells me failed
<MythbuntuGuest23> Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your  * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest23, did you follow the mythbuntu install guide at all?
<MythbuntuGuest23> yes what makes you say that
<tgm4883> just troubleshooting
<MythbuntuGuest23> let me pull it up here, i may have had a question on it though
<MythbuntuGuest23> According to docs it said, When installing lirc or reconguring (sudo dpkg-recongure lirc) , choose the option for either \Serial Receiver" or \Serial receiver (igor cesko's variant)". Depending upon which port you have your serial transmitter attached to, you may have to modify the modprobe options that are used for loading the kernel module. Create a le entitled /etc/modprobe.d/lirc with these contents:
<MythbuntuGuest23> however when I rund sudo dpkg-reconfig lirc it tells me that it is deprecated and quits out, so i go to file to edit it manually and it says not to edit the file but use sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<tgm4883> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc" tells you what is depreciated?
<MythbuntuGuest23> no acutaqlly its the dpkg-reconfigiure setserial
<MythbuntuGuest23> The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
<quinten> hi, i'm trying to install boxee on amd64. i can't figure out how to manually download the package, to install using the instructions given here: http://forum.boxee.tv/showpost.php?p=22698&postcount=20
<quinten> can anybody tell me a direct url to download the package, or alternatively how to tell APT that it's okay to download an ia32 package?
<hads> Erm? Wrong channel?
<quinten> hmm, well i'm running mythbuntu, and mostly use myth. i'm just trying boxee out
<MythbuntuGuest23> tgm I lgot a little further wiht: irsend send_once Amino_STB 11 irsend: could not connect to socket irsend: Connection refused
<hads> quinten: Okay sure. I'd guess that people here don't know a whole lot about boxee
<quinten> fair enough, i'll try #boxee.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest23, well thats progress.
<tgm4883> try "irsend -d /dev/lirc1 send_once Amino_STB 11"
<tgm4883> if that doesn't work, try
<tgm4883> try "irsend -d /dev/lirc0 send_once Amino_STB 11"
<MythbuntuGuest23> same thing,..
<MythbuntuGuest60> hey anyone alive? looking for advice on an agp video card
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest23, this thread seems to indicate you should try "irsend -d /dev/lircd1 send_once Amino_STB 11"
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok ls -l /dev/lirc* says I only have /dev/lirc0 and /dev/lircd, so i tried sudo irsend -d /dev/lircd send_once Amino_STB 11 and it seemed to work.
<MythbuntuGuest23> I tried it again and it gave me the error... so did it work?
<MythbuntuGuest23> doenst look like it, i opened my front end and now i cant even navagte with my remote.. :(
<chaorain> Is there a way to run a script when MythTV starts and stops? (I can't try it now I'm on windows)
<erb> anyone know if there are any plugins which aren't listed in the plugin menu
<erb> or themes
<chaorain> is there any way to run a script wih MythTV?
<davedom> what kind of script?
<davedom> I know you can run a channel changing script
<chaorain> I wanted to mount a specific folder inside the media directory ONLY if a button is held. like ctrl.
<chaorain> and unmount the foulder when MythTV closes
<chaorain> er
<chaorain> folder
<davedom> afraid I can't think of anything to help with that mate
<chaorain> Is there a good forum I can ask on?
<davedom> could try the mailing list
<davedom> other then that, fraid I can't help much :/
<chaorain> mailing list?
<rhpot1991_laptop> chaorain: irexec
<davedom> http://www.mythtv.org/mailman/listinfo/mythtv-users/
<rhpot1991_laptop> chaorain: http://www.lirc.org/html/irexec.html
<chaorain> thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> no problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> the easiest way to use it would be to make a script for what you want and just call the script
<quinten> hey, when i select "edit keys" in the setup menu, it doesn't do anything. i have the newest version of mythcontrols installed
<quinten> anyone know what i'm missing?
<quinten> or is there another way to setup jump points? i keep seeing references to them but i haven't seen instructions on actually setting one up
<quinten> ah, tail /var/log/myth/mythfrontend.log: theme is missing critical ui elements
<quinten> perhaps that's the problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> quinten: you can set them in mythweb
<quinten> changing the theme also worked, i should have thought of that
<rhpot1991_laptop> I was referring to the keys
<quinten> i mean it fixed the problem with the menu not working
<erb> what do i put in fstab to make sure my vista samba shares mount on boot
<rhpot1991_laptop> !windows% | erb
<Zinn> erb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<quinten> where do lircd.conf buttons get turned into mythtv keystrokes?
<quinten> can that be configured? mythtv is seeing the "vista" button as the same as the "menu" button
<quinten> and the lircd.conf file seems to be showing a description of the key, not a single letter
<rhpot1991_laptop> quinten: ~/.lirc/mythtv
<quinten> oh, thanks
<erb> thanks zinn
<rhpot1991_laptop> erb: zinn is a bot
<erb> bots need love too
<quinten> okay, what jumppoint means "media library/watch recordings?" or is there none?
<hads> quinten: If you'd stuck around it's playbackbox
<khunt> i get a loop redirect error when I click on a channel in mythweb
<waxhead_> hi everyone...
<waxhead_> just a quick question, what's the go with mp4 files and no sound with the play back?
<waxhead_> I downloaded a bunch of mp4 files from yapc.tv and I don't get sound..
<styelz> have you tried installing the 3rd party codecs via mythbuntu admin
<waxhead_> styelz: I thought so..  I'll double check
<waxhead_> yep... got the codecs installed...
<waxhead_> at least they are all enabled in the mythbuntu setup...
<styelz> dunno
<styelz> what player do yo use
<waxhead_> not really sure.. what ever the player is that comes up... I haven't changed anything
<Guest25313> Hello all... I have an Nvidia 7200 video card and I'm having some trouble with playback of video files.  I get errors such as NVP: Video is xxxx frames behind audio (too Slow), dropping frame to catch up.  I'd like to verify that Xv is up and working but am unsure how to do that...
<Guest25313> Would anyone be willing to offer a suggestion or perhaps point me to a good tutorial?
<Guest25313> Many thanks
<Guest25313> Also I was curious if I should select Sync to Vblank for video blitter?
<Antharian> does anyone have a working asound.conf or .asoundrc for HDMI sound
<Antharian> After spending many hours getting mine to work, I forgot to back it up when I upgraded
<d0netsFN> hey im running mythbuntu with gnome
<d0netsFN> i run my 360 sound through my mic input
<d0netsFN> but its not working since i installed mythbuntu
<d0netsFN> i went to sound/prefs/volume control
<d0netsFN> i hit preferences and enaabled all of them
<d0netsFN> and turned all of them up
<d0netsFN> but still nada
<dman> morning folks
<Guest25313> In an error NVP: Waiting for prebuffer... 3  What does NVP stand for?
<d0netsFN> http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/9444/volumece8.png
<d0netsFN> what am i not doing?
<d0netsFN> i never had this much trouble getting my 360 sound through my pc
<d0netsFN> before mythbuntu
<CRXLPY> superm1 ru around?
<superm1> CRXLPY, i happen to  be, but just post questions in general.  contentless pings dont do much good if i wasnt
<superm1> and if someone else knows, they can present an answer
<CRXLPY> oops sorry, didnt think. you are right
<CRXLPY> ok I just verified that no source list has the weeklyfixes source for mythtv0.21 . I have the weeklybuilds-trunk0.22 source used. yet I still see about half of my mythtv selections to be showing fixes and 0.21 in their filenames. I have been unable to reinstall mythtv since an upgrade uninstalled it this weekend
<superm1> CRXLPY, so until upstream freezes on the release number to be 0.22, the package names are "0.21+trunkXXXX" meaning 0.21 release, but with all the trunk improvements past then
<superm1> if you have anything with 0.22 in the name, it needs to be purged
<CRXLPY> ok
<d0netsFN> hey i installed mythbuntu and for some reason i cant get my mic input working
<d0netsFN> i use it for my xbox 360
<d0netsFN> i had no problems before
<superm1> d0netsFN, on your mixers you probably need to turn on the recording tab
<superm1> and there is probably a checkbox or press button that needs activating
<CRXLPY> that was the problem. I uninstalled the 0.22 files and everything was happy ...  installing mythtv now.
<CRXLPY> libmyth still shows as ver 0.22 but the desc says 21....
<superm1> yeah dont worry about that until upstream announces it
<d0netsFN> superm i know
<d0netsFN> i enabled them all i think
<CRXLPY> hey, I aint worried, I have an install in progress
<superm1> d0netsFN, that screenshot doesnt show your recording tab?
<superm1> can you show it
<d0netsFN> im in it
<d0netsFN> they all have mute signs over the mics
<d0netsFN> here lemme screen it
<superm1> take the mute signs off of all of them then
<d0netsFN> i cant
<d0netsFN> theres the speaker icon and the mic icon
<d0netsFN> all the mic icons are muted but one
<superm1> so your hardware maybe only allows one at a time then
<d0netsFN> if i click another one to unmute it, the previous one mutes
<Guest25313> How do you tell if Xv is functional and in use?
<superm1> xvinfo
<Guest25313> Thank you! Is it possible to force mythtv to play using xv?
<Guest25313> Playback recordings that is.
<superm1> it should by default provided nothing else is using Xv when you start mythtv
<superm1> or when you try to use Xv
<Guest25313> No need for something Like in xine -V xv
<Guest25313> If xvmc is working should xvmcinfo work like xvinfo?
<superm1> Guest25313, xvmc operates a lot differently.  i dont believe there is an xvmcinfo tool
<superm1> typically the way you know xvmc has been operated is by the black and white OSD in mythtv
<superm1> or by reading the log file when you run mythfrontend in a terminal
<Guest25313> Ok... I think it is safe to say xvmc is not configured correctly... on my system... I can't even lauch xine using -v xvmc.
<Guest25313> Hopefully my 7200 nvidia card supports it...
<superm1> mythbuntu configures xvmc when you install and select the nvidia driver in the installer
<superm1> there is a file in /etc that has to be modified if you installed the nvidia driver later or via a different method
<hads> Hmmm, I wish my diskless frontend would stop breaking and filling up the drive on my backend with logs.
<superm1> which logs?
<superm1> mythfrontend?
<hads> Yeah
<superm1> just redirect it /tmp instead?
<superm1> i think the log location is configurable by a file in etc
<superm1> etc/default/myth something
<hads> Good plan. It's more the breaking bit that bothers me though :)
<superm1> well or just redirect to /dev/null
<superm1> then you wont have it filling up anywhere :)
<hads> I think it's getting stuck at a program boundry and filling up the log because of lack of video for NVP
<hads> Haha
<superm1> so maybe just | grep -v NVP | tee logfile instead
<hads> Not a bad idea.
<hads> Cheers :)
<superm1> no prob
<hads> I wish it would stop being so tempermental, I upgraded the frontend to a nicer box and it's never been the same unfortunately.
<tomtom099> Is there any graphics driver guru around?
<tomtom099> I have installed mythbuntu 8.10 with an onboard VIA Unichrome graphics, now the playback performance is low, and I dont know if I could use a better driver, in order to get better performance. How can I find out what driver is used in my system?
<hads> superm1: Do you use diskless clients?
<superm1> hads, i did before
<superm1> hads, then my hard drive suddenly spun back up to life, so i used it again
<hads> heh
<hads> Did you have issues with nbd when shutting them down? (if you remember)
<superm1> no i didnt
<superm1> i remember i had this really really really annoying bug with diskless that i couldnt eject cds as a normal user, i always had to gksudo to eject
<superm1> and i could never root cause it
<dashcloud> you probably need to add yourself to the CD group then
<hads> I must figure out one day why I get errors like "nbd0: Attempted send on closed socket" when shutting down or rebooting.
<hads> I end up needing to do a hard reset.
<superm1> dashcloud, i was part of the cd group
<superm1> and the device was owned by the right group
<superm1> i even went as far as chmod 777 device-node
<superm1> and chown my-user:my-group device-node
<superm1> made no sense
<hads> Weird
<hads> I might dist-upgrade my backend today.
<neoneddy> From what to what?
<hads> Hardy to Intrepid
<neoneddy> I've been meaning to try it out.. anything new you know of?
<neoneddy> trouble is I cna't  mess with it willy nilly like you guys can, it's mission critical in my house... wife and kids use it constantly
<hads> I'm not sure apart from the underlying system updates.
<neoneddy> it's not using mythtv .22 ?
<hads> No
<superm1> hads, i dist upgraded mine solely so i could do intrepid diskless without having to do some pain in mucking with mcc:)
<neoneddy> how is it?.. anything interesting?
<hads> neoneddy: Yes we use it constantly too :)
<hads> superm1: I just got my hardy diskless image the way I liked it too :)
<neoneddy> Anyone have issues where you see the interlacing in HDcontent from 1080i sources? ...
<neoneddy> I'm using an HD Homerun right now.. it's works great
<CRXLPY> grumble grumble  finally get mythtv back on and now I cant remember the mysql passwd.... LOL
<tritium> CRXLPY: look at /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<CRXLPY> that is not the root passwd. I am looking for that. I must have changed it since blank is not correct
<CRXLPY> mysql root psswd to be complete
<superm1> CRXLPY, dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 will reset it
<neoneddy> can you do that with any package?
<superm1> any package that has debconf for it's configuration you can
<CRXLPY> thanks superm1 , I am mooving through stuff again
<erb> anyone know how to make the PC button on their mce remote suspend to ram?
<erb> i found it in the wiki but the actual command appears to just be for gentoo
<erb>  config = sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram
<erb> i tried apt-get install hibernate-ram but no go
<neoneddy> Forgive me for giving a very vaugue answer, but  Iknow it's possible..  in the lirc config someplace you can specify scripts or commands to be run on butten presses
<neoneddy> I was playing with it trying to turn my tv and mythbox off with 1 button press and using the MCE IR receiver as a transmitter as well
<superm1> erb, the command is pm-suspend
<superm1> and it likely needs to be launched as sudo
<superm1> or a dbus event needs to be sent instead
<superm1> the latter is probably better
<neoneddy> but wait a minute, why would you suspend to RAM?.. it's supposed to be on all the time recording all night marathons of MXC and stuff
<superm1> if it's a frontend only it's okay to do
<erb> pm-suspend
<erb> nice thanks
<superm1> or if you set the RTC for the next recording
<neoneddy> true
<erb> this mythbuntu box doesn't have a tv tuner
<erb> so its not going to be on all the time
 * hads reboots
<Antharian> I need an HDMI guru with asound.conf :   AudioOutput Error: Rate doesn't match (requested 44100Hz, got 48000Hz)
<Antharian> when I am trying to play music through the HDMI card, I get this error... I am guessing I need some sort of a slave/plugin translator?
<hads> X coming back up is a good sign :)
<hads> Sweet, that upgrade went well.
 * Antharian groans 
<Antharian> bleeding edge is sooo bloody
<Antharian> you have to ask yourself, "if I were an HDMI port, what kind of signal would I want?"
<hads> heh
<Antharian> weekend, party, no music... it's kewl.  We were gonna play charades and count the dimples in the ceiling anyway... all that noisy music would just buggery the count.
 * Antharian ponders having a quick sip of vodka to help the thinking process
<Antharian> Does anyone have mythmusic playing via HDMI to their TV?
<Antharian> Yum! Vodka makes the brain run!
<Antharian> (not well, but it runs!)
<neoneddy> No, but I've thought about.. are there graphics cards that do HDMI Video / Adio for myth tv?
<Antharian> neoneddy: well, I've got HDMI video and sound working quite well... it's just the myth music that wants to make problems.... all my video plays just fine with video and audio going... it's just my massive mp3 collection I've made over the last 10 years thats making my pull my hair out.
<neoneddy> odd.. what card are you using?
<Antharian> built in based on the ATI 780G chipset
<Antharian> bugger not 780... this on is 690
<neoneddy> I've heard the nvidia ones are best for HD playback .. yes?
<Antharian> well. yes, today... but living here in Austin, TX where AMD is headquartered... I have to say there is MUCH buzz about making ATI bad ass.
<Zinn> Antharian: Please watch your language.
<Antharian> d'oh... I mean bad asprin
<hads> Bad arse :)
<hads> Zinn doesn't know about the English ;)
<Antharian> My cpu load is really pretty low even today with the HD content.  The real issue is my lagging wireless.
<superm1> jphillip, that's odd.  i would think Zinn hated brits and would have learned arse first
<tomtom099> omg.... is there a censor robot?
<superm1> Antharian, around xmas the frys on mopac up by parmer had good sales on wireless n routers, but not sure prices now
<superm1> tomtom099, Zinn does more than just warn people about language :)
<superm1> !hi | tomtom099
<Zinn> tomtom099: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<superm1> !database | tomtom099
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<superm1> er well i forget which one that is
<superm1> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tomtom099> well i have just watched "terminator 3" on tv, now I hate all robots :-#
<superm1> !devlogs
<Zinn> Developer Meeting logs are avaiable at: http://www.baablogic.net/irclogs/
 * Antharian high fives superm1
<superm1> !mceusb2
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<superm1> etc
<superm1> Antharian, :)
<tomtom099> so this robot listens when you bang him :)
<Antharian> shhhh... that's potty talk
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> !hammertime
<Zinn> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<hads> heh
<tomtom099> better kill him.
<Antharian> can multiple people ! Zinn at the same time?
<superm1> yeah
 * Antharian scurries off and hides the window while the office folk monitor his screen
<Antharian> and by office folk, I mean the Vodka.
<Antharian> ok, back to work... thanks for the distraction
<tomtom099> Can anyone help me with my graphics card and/or driver? I dont know if i could get better (faster) drivers... where do I start?
<Antharian> superm1: any chance you grok asound.conf and 44.1 -> 44.8?
<Antharian> tomtom: ummm... sure.
<tomtom099> how do I know what kind of driver is in use? and how do i find out if it has the capability to use the onboard MPEG2 codec?
<Antharian> well, which card is it?
<tomtom099> its a newly installed box, and the performance is bad :-(
<Antharian> integrated motherboard card?
<tomtom099> VIA CX700 chipset with everything onboard
<Antharian> ahhh.
<tomtom099> unichrome pro M
<Antharian> my favorite card
<Antharian> this one has SOOOOO much potential
<tomtom099> thats what i hoped (and heard somewhere)
<Antharian> but don't be fooled, it will never to hardware h264 acceleration
<superm1> Antharian, there is an easy way to set that, but i dont have my conf handy
<tomtom099> no SD is ok
<superm1> i seem to remember i had to force the rate via asound.conf though too
<tomtom099> currenty I have mythbuntu 8.10 on it
<tomtom099> nothing else - no vendor drivers etc.
<Antharian> tomtom: I am a little suprised that the default opencrhome drivers don't work well.
<Antharian> is this a diskless system, or a full box?
<tomtom099> currently a full box, but I want to split it up into 2 boxes for frontend and backend later.
<tomtom099> I just wanted to start somewhere since I am new to this whole thing (had a vdr before)
<tomtom099> later, the frontend should work from a SSD instead of a harddisk, so it can be a "full box" too
<Antharian> been down this road ... done that.
<tomtom099> great
<Antharian> VIA has great potential.
<Antharian> but not there today
<Antharian> if SD is all you are looking for... it will be great
<Antharian> there is a dist that caters to this exactly.
<tomtom099> what do you mean "not there today"?
<tomtom099> please tell me the details...
<Antharian> VIA hired an open source evangelist to help them get their drivers working under linux with the same speed and stability as under windows.  as of today, very little practical stuff has come around... lot's of intellectual property has been released, but not much traction for the average "dpkg -i xyz.deb" type stuff
<Antharian> let me look up some links for you
<Antharian> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=014345598409501589908%3Amplknj4r1bu&ie=UTF-8&q=VIA+open+source+Harald+Welte&sa=Search
<tomtom099> I am not afraid of configure, make, install etc. :-)
<Antharian> this should give you a good start
<Antharian> it's a little more than that
<tomtom099> Harald Welte is with VIA?
<tomtom099> heard a lot of him....
<Antharian> yea... big name, big gun, but via has little yet to deliver.
<Antharian> but hold out hope... things don't change over night.  This happened only last summer.
<tomtom099> ok... so what can I do this winter? ;-)
<Antharian> the hardware acceleration is still not available for mpeg2 or other codecs.
<Antharian> not with the CX700
<tomtom099> damn...
<Zinn> tomtom099: Please watch your language.
<tomtom099> bang
<jphillip> superm1 Zinn used to know a lot more till he yelled at people for saying "passes"
<Antharian> he obviously meant, Dam, as in, there is a large block with VIA
<superm1> jphillip,  but he should learn brit talk like wanker and arse
<jphillip> I can teach him those
<Antharian> I rather fancy, Roger
<Antharian> as in... VIA is really going to Roger us with their drivers
 * Roger1 shout's his nick
<jphillip> arse
<Zinn> jphillip: Please watch your language.
<Antharian> nice... arse there jphillip
<Zinn> Antharian: Please watch your language.
<jphillip> now Daviey will be sad
<Antharian> well back to you tomtom... or are you still reading Harald stuff
<tomtom099> no i am here
<tomtom099> I have this board: http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/spec/J7F5M-VHE.pdf
<tomtom099> with a 1.2 ghz eden processor
<tomtom099> and a KNC one DVB-S card
<Antharian> arg... wish you wold have opted for the 2.0ghz
<tomtom099> there was no fanless higher than 1.2
<Antharian> the fan built into the 2.0 is sooo quiet, that unless your TV is off, and you live in a cave, you would never hear it.
<tomtom099> no way
<tomtom099> frontend has to be fanless
<Antharian> the 1.2 is meant for closed quarters no ventalation type operation... ie: under a car seat next to the motor
<Antharian> I have both... I really wish I had done the 2.0 on both
<tomtom099> As for the speed: when I swith live tv on, it gives me a still picture for about 10 seconds, while the OSD is on, and in this time the cpu goes to 100%, the sound is already there. Then the OSD goes away, and the picture starts moving, but kind of interrupted... it loses about 30% of all frames
<Antharian> well, you can change the OSD style to help that
<tomtom099> what exactly?
<Antharian> but you will never get have the smooth interface
<Antharian> hang on
<Antharian> Utils/Setup -> Setup -> Playback OSD
 * tomtom099 will be back in 5 min
 * tomtom099 is back
<tomtom099> sorry I can't get to the machine right now (wife needs it) so I can only try commandline stuff remotely, no myth setup
<tomtom099> what would you set fot the OSD?
<Antharian> it's cool... basically you need to turn off the alpha blending being done by the CPU... make it be done by ChromaKey
<Antharian> I think I told you the wrong spot.
<tomtom099> no problem, i can search it later
<tomtom099> Chroma instead of Alpha, right?
<tomtom099> but after the OSD is gone, the performance is still not sufficient...
<Antharian> Util/Setup -> Setup -> TV Settings -> Playback -> (under your playback profile that matches your resolution, select) Edit
<Antharian> Not for HD
<Antharian> and barely for SD
<Antharian> My daughters room has the 2.0ghz
<Antharian> I am still looking for the book mark I made for the dist that "claims" to be thin and powerful... but I don't hold out much hope
<tomtom099> Do you think the mythbuntu standard is already equipped with the best drivers for this hardware?
<Antharian> no really
<Antharian> the kernel is ALL wrong for the hardware
<tomtom099> ok.....
<tomtom099> so I go for kernel source?
<Antharian> its i386 generic
<Antharian> yeah
<Antharian> let me keep looking for the link
<tomtom099> or for a precompiled one?
<Antharian> it's a good dist
<tomtom099> no hurry :)
<Antharian> (at least from the tech notes)
<tomtom099> This one tells about VIA EPIA boards (which mine is not): http://www.mythtv.org/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=3
<tomtom099> MiniMyth  Popular
<tomtom099> Description: A tiny netboot MythFrontend distribution meant for the VIA EPIA motherboard.
<Antharian> I think this is it
<Antharian> well, it's not your video chipset
<Antharian> but the openchrome driver works with "our" chipset.
<Antharian> the problem is the 700m does not support ANY hardware decoding yet.
<tomtom099> too bad
<tomtom099> where can I see what exact graphics driver I actually have in the system?
<CRXLPY> I just got done with fixing a mythtv-trunk entanglment .. I thought. mythfrontend is segfaulting. the last thing in mythfrontend.log is "Registering Internal as a media playback plugin." then segfault. /var/log/messages has "mythfrontend.re[7567]: segfault at 80 ip xxxxx sp xxxxx error 4 in libqt-mt.so.3.3.8[af2c1000+6f2000]". This occurs when the system boots and after X starts. or if I run mythfrontend cli in an xterm
<tomtom099> Antharian, are you using this minimyth distro for yourself?
<tomtom099> I'm not sure if I am going to like the netboot thing in it...
<superm1> CRXLPY, you're on intrepid right?
<tomtom099> Can I just use the kernel/module stuff from it?
<superm1> CRXLPY, it seems a little odd that it would be using what looks like a QT3 library....
<CRXLPY> superm1 intrapid yes
<superm1> CRXLPY, want to double check the ldd of mythfrontend.real?
<superm1> make sure it's linking only to QT4 stuffs?
<CRXLPY> ok one sec
<superm1> could be an error on our part with packaging linking to QT3
<crxdvr> ok superm1 finally have an answer. no mention of qt3 anywhere I saw here is output of ldd mythfrontend.real http://rafb.net/p/IDgWbr34.html
<superm1> crxdvr, then that is really bzr to see such a message referring to libqt-mt.so.3....
<superm1> that ldd looks right
<crxdvr> when I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" it would fail no matter what user/pass I tried for the mysql admin user (including root/-blank-)
<crxdvr> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0" seemed to run without error
<crxdvr> I just used dpkg-reconfigure to set the admin psswd for mysql-server-5.0 to "x" I immediately use dpkg-reconf on mythtv-database but am still told I am using the wrong admin user/pass
<crxdvr> no matter what I set the pass to
<CRXLPY> just tried emptying the theme and osd cache in ~/.mythtv/ but have the same segfault
<superm1> it's possible it was just an unstable version
<superm1> there is a new build happening today that should be on the mirror soon
<superm1> try apt-get update actually, it should be there nowish
<CRXLPY> ok, mythweb seems to be up again..... though flash stream no longer is selectable. but that is small beans
<CRXLPY> wow, quite alot of new stuff superm1 ;) I will return after updates.  thanks again!!
<CRXLPY> same segfault after update.   what should be the version I am looking to have after the repo in updated superm1 ?
<CRXLPY> I am getting this as the first error from mythfrontend  "QT: Session Management error: Could not open network socket"
<CRXLPY> but it reports connecting to the db at xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<CRXLPY> and I am being told to reconfigure mythtv-database everytime I run apt
<CRXLPY> but that command wont log into the database so it does not get reconfigured
<dman_> oops
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-10
<CRXLPY> mythfilldatabase segfaults in libmyth-0.22.so.0
<CRXLPY> all my mysql.txt's are identical
<superm1> crxdvr, every time you run apt you're being asked to reconfigure?
<superm1> that's not right...
<superm1> even *with* the lastest updates?
<superm1> if you put the right stuff in
<superm1> i think there was something wrong with the last set regarding that
<superm1> and that segfault, i'm really not sure, what are you doing when it seg faults?
<CRXLPY> I just got done removing all mythtv stuff and reinstalling by selecting top level pkgs only and letting it select only what it wanted
<CRXLPY> ok it is at the menu
<CRXLPY> well that did it, I think
<CRXLPY> must have still had a bad pkg from the wknds mess up
<CRXLPY> and I also have the pop-up telling me to reconfigure mythtvdatabase
<superm1> if you hit the button in the window, it shouldnt come back
<superm1> hitting the X won't have the same effect
<CRXLPY> mythbuntu-control-center was un installed when I deselected the mythtv pkgs. I just reinstalled only that....and was NOT told to reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> i'll have to double check the scripting in there
<superm1> problem is it's so hard to reproduce certain user's situations :)
<CRXLPY> I know, I am sorry for not giving better info. I want to try
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<erb> anyone have a good vlc lircrc file for mceusb
<erb> also is it normal for most of the stream features not to work
<erb> like youtube for instance
<CRXLPY> rhpot1991 lol
<superm1> erb, if you run mythbuntu-lirc-generator, is that lircrc not good?
<erb> it looks good
<erb> like the ones i find online
<erb> but it doesnt seem to work
<erb> all i've done for lirc config is go into the control center and enable Microsoft Media Center Remote (philips rc6 or something)
<CRXLPY> hmmm superm1 I could run mythtv with no addons and the minimal options, but as soon as open mcc and use it to select all plugins and themes, I am back to segfaults
<erb> # LIRCRC Auto Generated by Mythbuntu Lirc Generator
<erb> thats the tag line for the vlc one
<erb> hmm maybe i gotta run it with the --enable-lirc tag
<erb> yep that was the problem
<erb> had to use the --enable-lirc tag
<erb> my mythfrontend.real process is taking up 71.6% cpu playing this movie and it doesnt seem to matter if i use vlc or Internal
<erb> =(
<CRXLPY> should I see 2 mythbackend --daemon running?
<CRXLPY> different pid
<hads> No
<CRXLPY> ok, then something is not killing the current mythbackend b4 starting one following reconfig
<superm1> CRXLPY, so it's likely either a theme or a plugin causing it
<superm1> you can add them one by one and see which does it i guess?
<superm1> erb, yeah you have to turn it on in the option or run it with that parameter
<CRXLPY> yup, I am uninstalling theme in turn till the issue leaves.  already removed all themes but mythbuntu
<CRXLPY> I meant I am trimming [plugins now
<superm1> mythbuntu theme might not be 0.22 compatible yet too
<superm1> so it's quite possible that causes the problems
<CRXLPY> well I was trying to not remove any base items, but that is a good point
<superm1> it' probably more likely to be a plugin than a theme i'd think
<CRXLPY> must be, I took out all themes, and still crashing
<superm1> especially any 3rd party plugins
<superm1> that dont come from the regular mythplugins packages
<CRXLPY> only if they are in synaptic
<superm1> there are several...
<CRXLPY> I havent gotten any elsewhere, so that narrows things
<superm1> mythstream i bet is the cause if anything
<superm1> do you have it installed?
<CRXLPY> it happened with it in or out I believe. I will make note of it
<CRXLPY> at least backend is working, according to mythweb one of my tuners is recording
<w33d5> any problems running mediatomb ontop of mythbuntu?
<CRXLPY> just uninstalled any mythtv file, only selected "mythtv" for install. now mythtv opens up
<superm1> CRXLPY, so still dont know which one did it then...
<CRXLPY> working on it
<CRXLPY> putting things in one by one
<superm1> ah okay good
<CRXLPY> aha
<CRXLPY> mythbrowser or its dep libmyth-0.21  is the culprit superm1
<CRXLPY> superm1 it is mythbrowser   it  still works with libmyth-0.21 installed
<superm1> CRXLPY, oh yeah mythbrowser isn't built for 0.22
<superm1> so yeah just dont use it
<CRXLPY> ahhh, I see that in the version now
<CRXLPY> never used it in 0.21
<CRXLPY> still testing the rest, will let you know of any additional failures
<CRXLPY> everything is fine so far. I am gonna say it was my poor screening of pkgs allowing a non-trunk pkg to get mixed in
<CRXLPY> but.....  the menu item no longer starts mythfrontend, no feedback at all.  I must start in a terminal then it runs fine
<CRXLPY> hmmm neither the mythtv frontend icon nor the exit icon in the start do anything when clicked on. other things work
<superm1> oh that's not good
<superm1> the packaging is the same for both, so can you file a bug against the mythtv package?
<CRXLPY> I can still run mythfrontend in a term
<superm1> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv
<CRXLPY> ok
<CRXLPY> what exactly is the bug ? that the mythfrontend pkg does not set up the xfce menu correctly?
<superm1> yeah that the link doesn't work correctly
<superm1> put in the package version you've got
<CRXLPY> spoke too soon, I used ctl-alt-bs to get x to restart and now I am back to the frontend crashing and I have the "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds......" dialog. when I click OK X restarts and I am back at the 10sec msg
<CRXLPY> hmm now I see mythfrontend running as well as the backend (ps aux) but I dont see mythtv anywhere
<novice_geek> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<novice_geek> This is my first time on an IRC channel, so please forgive me if I make any mistakes.  The problem I am currently having is with Mythbuntu 8.10 running on a Dell Dimension 2400 desktop with 768MB of RAM and a 2.4GHz P4.  The machine has a 3-disk Linux RAID with a 100GB RAID-5 for the videos and a 10GB mirrored RAID that spans all three volumes.  The tuner card is a Hauppauge PVR-350.  I am trying to use a DirecTV D10
<novice_geek> -200 SD Receiver with this card, and at this point, I am only concerned with getting the coaxial or S-Video inputs to display.  I have setup the inputs, added channels on "Tuner-1", and setup guide data using SD.  Whenever I select "Watch TV", I am taken to a blank screen and the frontend locks up for approximately 60 seconds.  This happens on both the frontend/backend and on the frontend on my laptop.  I have upload
<novice_geek> ed my logs using the built-in feature.  They are at:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1d2aaad8  Thanks for any help!  I greatly appreciate it.
<dashcloud> novice_geek: if you set up more than one input on the card, try pressing C to change the input- I've had it sometimes be on the wrong input
<novice_geek> I've tried pressing C, but nothing happens.  I can literally bang on the keyboard and nothing will happen.  It's as if the frontend has crashed.
<dashcloud> this worries me somewhat: DirecTV is defined, but isn't attached to a cardinput. (From the log)
<rhpot1991> !blank% | novice_geek
<Zinn> novice_geek: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991> check that
<rhpot1991> may not be your issue
<rhpot1991> I think you may need an external channel changer script as well
<novice_geek> I've redone the ownership settings a few times earlier (just to be sure), so that  shouldn't be the problem (they are what you say they should be, btw).  I was having some issues with the directv.pl script that's floating around on the web, so I'd like to just go without it for the time being if possible
<novice_geek> I would like to see it work before I move on to getting it to change the channel
<dashcloud> novice_geek: that's okay- you just have to be extra careful about not changing the channel from the mythbox then
<novice_geek> ok
<dashcloud> you've run through each step (except for maybe storage group?) in mythsetup?
<novice_geek> Actually, I have run through all of them.  I changed the storage directories to /stor/default and /stor/live and /stor/db_backup (/stor is a RAID-5, and I didn't think to mount it in the default storage directory when I set it up)
<dashcloud> you made sure to set connections on your card, picked a valid channel to start at, connected at least one connection to a video source, and picked a pvr-x50 card right?
<dgarr> !help >dgarr
<Zinn> !help >dgarr Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<rhpot1991> I'd just record channel 3 and run coax into the tuner
<rhpot1991> !help | dgarr
<Zinn> dgarr: Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<rhpot1991> use | to direct, also you don' t need to direct to yourself :)
<dgarr> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<dgarr> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu or via command line to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<novice_geek> ok, I do have coax AND an S-Video cable setup currently (I'm trying everything to get SOMETHING to show on the screen.)  According to mythtv-setup, the card is probed as a "Hauppauge WinTV PVR-350 [ivtv]".  The device is /dev/video0, which is also right.  Default input is "Tuner 1", which is fine for now.  I have two video sources setup, one is test_video1, which appears to be setup for Schedules Direct.  The DirecTV
<novice_geek>  video source is also configured for Schedules Direct, and has the local DirecTV lineup setup.  I'm not using this last one currently.  On the inputs page, Tuner 1 is setup for "video_test1", and the rest are setup to None.  Tuner 1 doesn't have a present channel or a channel change command setup.  It is set to "Starting channel 2", which should be three, which is what I set it to, but it appears to have reverted to
<novice_geek> 2.
<dashcloud> well, the only other thing I can think of is testing the card itself to make sure it works
<rhpot1991> sounds like you need to check your mythtv-setup
<novice_geek> I did try that earlier using cat, and I did get the bouncing DirecTV logo, so it seems to be working
<rhpot1991> remove all channels that aren't 3
<novice_geek> ok
<rhpot1991> mythtv will try to tune the last channel when you go to watch tvc
<novice_geek> ok, I deleted all channels, and added channel 3.  I also reset the starting channel for tuner 1 to channel 3.  It is still doing the weird lock-up when I try to watch live tv
<tritium> .away
<tritium> grr, fresh install of mythbuntu 8.10, and setting password for mythweb in MCC results in "Database Access Denied"
<tritium> I also see that despite having set password in MCC, /var/www/mythweb/.htaccess is a broken symlink to /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess
<tritium> I've set the passwd multiple times in MCC, and each time it fails.  If I close and reopen MCC, the password entry box is empty.
 * tritium reinstalls
<tritium> I recall this same thing happened when I installed mythbuntu 8.04
<d0netsFN> hey is there a nice app for nix to burn wmv's to dvd?
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> could someone please help me, how do i install flash on the mythbuntu frontend to play online videos?
<tritium> bsusa: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<bsusa> thing is i already have it installed and when i play youtube videos from the back end i can see the videos playing, but when i browse using the frontend it says i need to install the flash plugin.
<bsusa> im not sure what to do?
<laga> tritium: it's intentional that the password vanishes. it's not intentional that it breaks DB access :)
<laga> bsusa: are you talking about mythbrowser?
<bsusa> yeh
<laga> you probably need to install the nspluginwrapper for konqueror
<bsusa> does mythbrower use konqueror by defailt
<laga> it uses khtml i think
<bsusa> can u switch it to use firefox
<bsusa> by default
<laga> you can tell mythtv to use firefox instead of mythbrowser, but i'm not sure if that's gonna work well. no remote interface etc
<bsusa> ill try a couple of things brb
<tritium> laga: yes, I would assume that's not intentional ;)
<bsusa> hello again
<bsusa> no luck, thats weird that they dont allow watching flash on MythBrowser
<laga> works for me :)
<bsusa> how did u get it workings
<bsusa> please show me how?
<laga> hum
<laga> i installed nspluginwrapper for konqueror, then installed the flash plugin and that's about it
<laga> maybe i had to enable it in konqueror
<bsusa> it doesnt use knoquerer by default though
<bsusa> it uses its own browser or umthing
<bsusa> can i just use firefox for it or is konqueror better compatablility wiew
<bsusa> wise
<bsusa> any ideas please
<laga> yes, but it will use konqueror's settings
<laga> so if it works in konqueror, it should work in mythbrowser
<bsusa> ok i installed konqueror then it asks me to install the flash plugin, i goto youtube and its still saying i need to install flash. Any ideas?
<bsusa> i can now see the flash window in Konqueror when im in youtube, its just a square gray block with sound coming out when it plays, then i close off the page and it plays the video. It seems to play videos when it feels like it
<bsusa> i dont know whats going on now very weird?
<bsusa> u still their laga?
<laga> yes..
<_akuma624_> system info:
<_akuma624_> - P4 @ 2.0 GHz
<_akuma624_> - 1.5 GB RAM
<_akuma624_> - 700 GB HD
<_akuma624_> - PVR-150 Capture Card
<_akuma624_> - NVIDIA Vid Card
<_akuma624_> - OS - Mythbuntu 8.04
<_akuma624_> reception via Coax - to PVR-150 card is "less than desierable"
<_akuma624_> having difficulties establishing S-Video In - from DirecTV STP (D11) to PVR-150
<_akuma624_> so i get reception (just very poor) from the directv stb - when connecting via coax
<_akuma624_> but nothing when connecting from s-video
<_akuma624_> when making the switch - i do change the backend tuner setup and input connections - but i may be missing something
<RobertLaptop> I have the same card and it was working fine under 8.04
<RobertLaptop> How long of a run is the cable?
<mikecharest> if the picture looks bad on the coax then it maybe bad signal.  how does that cable look plugged in to a tv?
<_akuma624_> cable looks good when connected via coax from directv - to - tv
<_akuma624_> the reception when connected via coax to myth - is seems to be mainly the following
<_akuma624_> bad color
<_akuma624_> artifacts - "noise"
<_akuma624_> general "soft" look to the picture
<_akuma624_> maybe I'm just too obsessive about the picture quality
<mikecharest> maybe
<mikecharest> remember it it is only SIF res
<_akuma624_> oh yeah - i forgot to mention - dvd playback from myth to tv - when connected via coax - is spot on
<_akuma624_> quality is good
<DuppyK> ok
<gregL_> Anyone using the weekly trunk builds? If so any gotchas ?
<RobertLaptop> Other then the fact they seem to be updated more then weekly none so far.
<RobertLaptop> I am using the fixbranch not the one following development.
<gregL_> RobertLaptop, : Thanks for the feed back..I am interested the trunk version...i am running trunk now,but i am looking for a bit more control over my system...
<RobertLaptop> sorry never had the spare hardware around to run a trunk version and myth has enough issues with the stable version I waf would disappear if I tried to run truck.
<superm1> gregL_, well there is no going back to fixes after you try trunk..
<superm1> gregL_, but they're vdpau enabled, and fun
<ernstp> For MythVideo, does the Internal player support mkv subtitles?
<gregL_> superm1: Yeah,I know. This is on a test machine so it really don't matter... I like to tinker... Thanks for your efforts..
<Kurtism> anybody have any experience setting mythbuntu up with a TechnoTrend S2-3600?
<Kurtism> usb dvb device
<bmsleight> Hi - I trying to look at my photos using upnp. I am using djmount and can play recordings using upnp. I can view my photos in mythGallery using mythfrontend.
<bmsleight> Using djmount with upnp I can see:-
<bmsleight> Music  Recordings  _search
<bmsleight> Any ideas on what I doing wrong ?
<tqft> am having problems with nuvexport - Waited too long for mythtranscode to create its fifos.  Please try again.
<tritium> What's the manual method of configuring mythweb security/access, since it doesn't get correctly setup by the installer or by MCC?
<tritium> Manually create /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess, and then symlink it to /var/www/mythweb/.htaccess?  And if so, how to create a proper .htaccess file?
<MythbuntuGuest68> what is the path to the cover art for videos on myth?
<tritium> Bizarre!  Now mythweb is asking for username/password, yet /var/www/mythweb/.htaccess is still a broken symlink.  How is that working without it?
<tritium> Hmm, and I see that the mysql password isn't what I set it to during installation either.
<mgering> How do I recover my lirc? I added ir transmit support from MCC and that broke my remote support. With MCC I unset my ir support and when I applied the change, the progress is stuck.
<tritium> mgering: MCC is very buggy.
<mikedep333> hi, I'm attempting to install mythtv on my PS3, which does not have a tv tuner and has less than 256MB of ram. I intend to use it to play media files locally, play them over the network, and run emulators.
<mikedep333> when I startup the frontend, it complains it can't connect to a server. Do I need to install mythtv backend? I thought that was only if you had a PVR.
<mgering> tritium: Ok. I'll blow that away. I tried to start lirc and it hangs at "Loading LIRC modules"
<tritium> mgering: good luck, I'm struggling with mythweb access right now
<tritium> Gotta love Database Access Denied...
<tritium> mgering: I'd advice avoiding MCC whenever possible.  Stick to cli, if you can.
<mgering> tritium: Good advice, thanks. What is your mythweb problem?
<tritium> mgering: setting up username/password to secure it.  Doesnt' work through installer as it should, and doesn't work through MCC as it should, so now I'm stuck with "Database Access Denied
<w33d5> does anyone run OSSEC on their MythTv box?  are there any issues?
<mgering> tritium: sorry, I have no experience with that. GOod luck.
<tritium> mgering: thanks
<tritium> good luck to you too, mgering
<mikedep333> you know what, I'm just going to setup all the backend stuff on my home server when I get home
<tritium> mikedep333: yes, you need a backend
<w33d5> also i just installed mythbuntu on a mac mini and i was wondering -- are all IR recievers the same or since its an apple do i need to use the apple IR receiver listed on install? i have a logitech harmony 520 remote so i'm thinking i can essentially set it up to mimic any type of remote /// does the IR receive just pick up any IR transmitted or are they remote specific?
<PatrickMoran> Hello all. I'm having some trouble with a mythtv installation. Specifically the remote. It is the CoolCommand remote that comes with a Winfast TV2000XP RM (bttv). Anyone mind helping out?
<PatrickMoran> Specifically, my problem is that the remote seems to be being supported by newer V4L drivers, not lirc. This is causing X to see the remote as another keyboard. Therefore, the number keys work and the power button causes the computer to shut down, but the rest of the buttons cause no input (they don't even register in xev).
<htpc> hello, I have a question with regards to antec cases and the LCD in mythtv
<rhpot1991> htpc: which one?
<htpc> ok I have soundgraph 0038 device and have managed to get the remote (partially( working with codeka forum, also the LCD responds to sudo LCDd -f -r 4
<htpc> Ii can adjust brightness in the LCDd.conf file and the goodbye message so principally it works, I have a suspision that I might need to have an .lircrc setting for lcd driver but I am not sure
<htpc> I have activated LCD in mythtv appearance but I cannot get any ouput from  there onto the LCD
<htpc> thats the one in the Antec fusion black remote case
<rhpot1991> htpc: all I can tell you is to look at this:
<rhpot1991> !antecblack
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about antecblack
<rhpot1991> !antec%black
<Zinn> If you are having trouble setting up the LCD on the Antec Fusion v2 Black or its other integrated devices, check out this Wiki Article: http://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Antec_Fusion_v2_Black_LCD
<htpc> checkin that
<PatrickMoran> If this info helps anybody, my winfast remote triggers all the right events when I test it with a `sudo evtest /dev/input/event6` if I run it from a real console, but registers no events if I run it from a terminal emulator in X.
<superm1> tritium, what about mcc is buggy?
<superm1> and what didnt work in the installer?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-11
<MythbuntuGuest05> hi.  I would like to know how I can determine if mplayer was compiled ready for xinerama. ie: -xineramascreen flag
<MythbuntuGuest05> Hello. I can't seem to get mplayer correctly displaying on my second X session. Myth shows nicely there, but when I try to watch a DVD, there is audio but no visible video.
<MythbuntuGuest05> saw this "http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Running_MythTV_Dual_Headed#Xinerama_.28One_X_server.2C_two_displays.29" but still can't get visible player on the second display.
<MythbuntuGuest05> !dualhead display
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dualhead display
<MythbuntuGuest05> !-xineramascreen
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about -xineramascreen
<MythbuntuGuest05> !multiple session
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about multiple session
<MythbuntuGuest35> can someone help me out with the black screen thing? my permissions are fine. Here is the relevant part of the mythbackend console. It is complaining about ivtv i think. http://pastebin.com/m7430523a
<stegel> cany anyone help me get audio working over hdmi? i have an ati hd340
<stegel> and I see a HDMI sound option in my Sound settings, but the only think I have in VOlume Bar is iec958
<novice_geek> Is anyone here familiar with the directv.pl script?  When I run it, I get "getattr: Input/output error".  Thanks.
<novice_geek> I should also mention that I'm using a homemade 4P4C to Serial cable that I made and it does work with a windows application that's out there somewhere online.  Thanks again.
<novice_geek> And the receiver is a D10-200.
<MrSmurfing> Hello
<MrSmurfing> I'm having trouble getting my serial port ir blaster working... I haven't found a good explanation as to how to get it going...
<MrSmurfing> Best one seems to be here, but it has huge gaps as to what steps you need to take... http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Using_an_IR_Blaster_with_MythTV
<dashcloud> novice_geek: can you get the script to work if you run it in a terminal?
<mustangg1> hello.   Can someone help me get mplayer output on my second X screen.\
<novice_geek> dashcloud:  that's what I tried.  If I run "perl ./directv.pl setup_channel 10", as an example, it will return "getattr: Input/output error".
<dashcloud> you shouldn't need to put perl in front
<dashcloud> it should have a line at top that says something like #!/bin/perl or something like that
<novice_geek> If I don't run it with perl at the front, I get this:  "-bash: ./directv.pl: /usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<novice_geek> "
<novice_geek> yeah, it does have that line, and it points to the correct location (as far as I can tell), but it still fails
<dashcloud> huh- try /usr/bin/perl ./directv.pl
<novice_geek> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by that.  Do you want me to run /usr/bin/perl ./directv.pl from the command line?
<novice_geek> as a single command
<dashcloud> yes
<novice_geek> ok, that does work.
<dashcloud> try changing the first line of the script to /usr/bin/perl then
<dashcloud> then try just ./directv.pl
<novice_geek> ok... I removed the # and ! characters from in front of /usr/bin/perl, and then ran the command as you stated, and got several errors:  : No such file or directorybin/perl
<novice_geek> : command not found2:
<novice_geek> : command not found10:
<novice_geek> : command not found16:
<novice_geek> : command not found21:
<novice_geek> : command not found67:
<novice_geek> ./directv.pl: line 68: $: command not found
<novice_geek> ./directv.pl: line 68: =1: command not found
<novice_geek> : command not found68:
<novice_geek> ./directv.pl: line 69: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<novice_geek> '/directv.pl: line 69: `use POSIX qw(:termios_h);
<dashcloud> crap- I meant just substitute /bin/perl with /usr/bin/perl
<dashcloud> those other characters are imporant
<mustangg1> can anyone suggest how I might get one tv ouput dedicated to mythtv ?
<novice_geek> oh... ok then, I'll change it back
<novice_geek> it was "#!/usr/bin/perl" before I changed it
<novice_geek> It should be clear by now that I have no experience with Perl, and all I recognize in this script is the print command and the comments.
<dashcloud> the script itself is quite well-commented (which is good, because I don't know perl either), so I was able to set it up to control my D11 box
<dashcloud> wait- put it back the way it originally was, and then make the file executable chmod u+x directv.pl (if it isn't already)
<novice_geek> I ran chmod +x earlier, but not u+x.  Let me try that real quick...
<novice_geek> same error still
<dashcloud> do you have the right serial port selected? (in my case, it's /dev/ttyUSB0)
<novice_geek> it's /dev/ttys0, which is right as far as I'm aware.
<novice_geek> The system only has one serial port, so I'm assuming that would be it
<dgarr>  
<dashcloud> so you've connected to a serial port then?
<novice_geek> yes
<dashcloud> okay- can you try /usr/bin/perl ./directv.pl and tell me what the output is?
<novice_geek> It outputs "Usage: ./directv.pl command ...
<novice_geek> " and then lists all of the commands.
<dashcloud> did you set the script to your correct box?
<dashcloud> (inside the script)
<novice_geek> It's set to D10-200
<dashcloud> okay- can you run it with a command?
<novice_geek> If I try "perl ./directv.pl setup_channel 501", it still returns "getattr: Input/output error"
<dashcloud> can you try a different, non-channel change command?
<novice_geek> I tried show, reboot, on, and off.  They all gave that same error.
<dashcloud> can you bring up the user management dialog, and add yourself to the serial group? (create the group if it doesn't exist)
<novice_geek> The group doesn't exist, so I added it and added myself to the group
<dashcloud> I just checked my box downstairs, and it works just fine- I don't bother with a setup_channel thing, but that shouldn't matter
<mustangg1> Question: Is there any way to get the video to properly output to a different X session? ie: instead of session 0, to session 1 .. relating to xinerama/mplayer and twinhead nvidia  ..
<Hoody47> Hello, I have a problem with diskless client setup.  When I add the diskless server role from the control centre the installer hangs at "enabling overlay directory for mythbuntu-diskless.
<stegel> hmm, got hdmi audio working in vlc...but can't seem to get it to play in myth...anyone with experience here?
<MrSmurfing> I have a serial ir blaster set up to change channels on my directv set top box. I configured it in mythbuntu control center... but it's not working. I'm not getting any errors when I try irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE DIRECTTV power
<MrSmurfing> Is that the correct device? It's plugged into the serial port.
<MrSmurfing> If I change the transmitter type, do I have to restart anything before I try to transmit again?
<jordilerelere> hi
<tritium> superm1: trying to set the mythweb access password
<tritium> superm1: the MySQL tweaks, XFS defrag, and mythtv database optimization/repair settings don't take effect on the first few attempts to set them
<tritium> superm1: also, the MySQL server information remains greyed-out
<tritium> Note that the installer is buggy too, in that it offers you the option to set the mythweb and mysql passwords, neither of which get set properly
<jordilerelere> hi somebody out there knows how can I tell mythtv to start recording a program 20 minutes before EPG shedules it?
<jordilerelere> thanks
<tritium> jordilerelere: that is an option you can set in mythweb, and possibly also if you schedule via the program guide
<jordilerelere> ive tried to search it but no luck
<jordilerelere> the idea is that when i shedule a recording
<jordilerelere> on web interface
<jordilerelere> it have alot of options lots of them like chyphered
<jordilerelere> htankds
<jordilerelere> there is a button
<jordilerelere> avancades opcions
<tritium> jordilerelere: yes, you need to unhide the Advanced Options
<jordilerelere> here i can say it to start before
<tritium> Then, enter "20" after "Start Early:"
<jordilerelere> can i make something like default recording before time somewere els
<tritium> jordilerelere: yes, somewhere in the mythtv setup that setting resides
<jordilerelere> the problem was all that recype-long and all things that i didnt understand.. feared me a bit
<jordilerelere> DefaultEndOffset		
<jordilerelere> DefaultStartOffset	
<jordilerelere> could be this?
<tritium> yes
<jordilerelere> i''been searching
<jordilerelere> but today this options have pooped out easier than the other attempts
<jordilerelere> thanks alot!
<tritium> sure, jordilerelere.  Good luck.  :)
<Hoody47> Hello, I have a problem with diskless client setup.  When I add the diskless server role from the control centre the installer hangs at "enabling overlay directory for mythbuntu-diskless.
<tritium> I've noticed on 8.10 that xine and mplayer can't find my DVB card.  Later, when installing dvb-utils, I see a ton of errors when dvb-utils is being setup where mknod and makedev fail
<tritium> just a few lines from that:
<tritium> udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<tritium> mkdir: cannot create directory `dvb': Read-only file system
<tritium> mkdir: cannot create directory `dvb': Read-only file system
<tritium> mknod: `dvb/adapter0/video0-': No such file or directory
<tritium> makedev dvb/adapter0/video0 c 212 0 root video 0660: failed
<tritium> I suspect this is why xine and vlc can't find my dvb device.  I'm not sure how mythtv is working with it, but it is.
<tritium> I had no trouble using my DVB card with xine and VLC in 8.04.  What has changed in 8.10?
<tritium> Here's a URL of the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103400/
<tritium> Perhaps another reinstall...Maybe third time's a charm.
<oobe> tritium, its possible hal is misconfiguring your dvb card
<tritium> oobe: it has worked fine for several releases.  I wonder what might have changed for 8.10
<oobe> 8.10 uses hal to configure xorg devices as of 8.10 and hal somtimes accindentally made my tuner remote reciever a pointing device
<tritium> hmm
<oobe> which prevented my remote from working at all
<tritium> Which card/remote?
<tritium> My DViCO card has an IR receiver that is supported by an i2c driver, and it ends up being /dev/input/event6
<oobe> hmm thats the same card
<oobe> anyway the device dvb part worked fine
<oobe> ls /dev/dvb
<oobe> are you using the dvico dual 4 tuner
<tritium> I have the Fusion HDTV5 RT/Gold
<oobe> ok i dont know that one
<oobe> are you using the stock kernel
<tritium> Yes
<tritium> 2.6.27-9-generic
<oobe> have you checked dmesg
<oobe> dmesg | grep DViCO
<tritium> The card works fine with mythtv
<oobe> dmesg | grep dvb
<tritium> And there are entries for it in /dev/dvb/adapter0/
<tritium> But, for some reason, xine and VLC crap out on it.
<oobe> maybe you need firmware
<oobe> anyway you should check dmesg
<tritium> If that were the case, I'd expect it not to work with myth.
<oobe> so it does work with some software only xine
<tritium> And, vlc and xine complain about "No DVB input device found."
<oobe> oh ok
<oobe> sorry i misunderstood
<tritium> I completely regret wiping out my working 8.04 install.
<oobe> yeah i backed up my 8.04 install before upgrading to 8.10
<oobe> then i ended up restoring i still using 8.04
<strex> sup folks
<tritium> oobe: Good call on that.  I've had nothing but trouble so far.
<strex> so I just installed mythbuntu on a FE only box.. and I got a few questions on it's internal workings..
<oobe> strex, just ask
<oobe> tritium, i dont think i can help you with your xine and vlc prob nothing comes to mind
<strex> coming from mythdora, it had a mythtv use, and gdm logged into x with that user. Is that still the case in mythbuntu?
<tritium> No problem, oobe.  Thank you for your reply, and trying to help.
<strex> or is it a different user.
<oobe> unless mythtv is hogging the tuner
<oobe> you can shutdown the backend and test xine
<tritium> strex: on mythbuntu, it's the first user that you configure
<tritium> oobe: don't think so, as I configured it to release the card when not in use in the backend setup
<tritium> I'll double-check that, though.
<tritium> oobe: that _was_ the issue.  I'll have to double-check the capture card settings.
<oobe> cool glad i could help
<tritium> Strange, it was configured as I expected in the backend to release the card when not in use.
<tritium> (Open DVB card on demand -- This option makes the backend dvb-recorder only open the card when it is actually in-use, leaving it free fro other programs at other times.)
<strex> tritium: so in my situation, my first user is 'strex' so can I set mythfrontend to launch when I first login instead of xfce, or any other gui for that matter, besides like ratpoison (so I can give focus to mythfrontend).
<tritium> strex: not exactly.  strex will be logged into an xfce session, and then the frontend will auto-start
<strex> tritium: ok, so how would I configure the mythfrontend to autostart.
<tritium> strex: outside of xfce?  I'm not sure.
<strex> Also need to enable auto login for my user then,
<tritium> strex: mythbuntu is setup to auto login your user, and auto start mythfrontend.  You don't want that?
<strex> tritium: no I do want that..
<tritium> You said "instead of xfce"
<strex> but apon boot, it didn't log me in, and after loggin in, it brought me to a desktop..
<strex> sorry, xfce is a x manager, and so is ratpoison, I would prefer a less mem/cpu intensive x manager than xfce.. (such as ratpoison)
<tritium> Sorry, I just stick with the default install, and it logs in my user automatically, and auto-starts mythfrontend.
<tritium> I need to get to sleep.  Good luck.
<strex> tritium: thanks for the help, shouldn't be a problem
<Fafhrd_> hi all
<Nixon> <all> Hello Fafhrd_!
<laga> hi all
<laga> ah, so it's not a bot :)
<Fafhrd_> is there a way of manually tweaking Myth's zoom modes (kbd "W" zooms)?
<Fafhrd_> heh
<Fafhrd_> to be more precise: I mean the zoom when watching LiveTV, not videos (PgUp/Dn, left/right arrows)
<RobertLaptop> anyone here use commandir?
<mac_wfh> I've never used mythtv before, and have 0 experience using it.  I can fair reasonably well in linux in general.  After installing what I believe is everything I need to run this, I don't know how to create a database.  I've had mysql on this box since I stood it up, but the myth install never asked me for the root password to create user or database, only which credentials it should use to connect to the same.
<mac_wfh> any help figuring how to create the database would be greatly appreciated.   thanks in advance.
<mac_athome> so to sum it up, (and have at least one line with my changed nick) how do I create the mythtv user, and mythconverg database?
<mac_athome> found it.  I had not installed mythtv-database.  Seems on that this would not be one of the 100+ packages it decided to install
<willemb> Hi guys
<willemb> I am not managing to get my tvout working on either of the 2 cards I tried
<willemb> using mythbuntu 8.10
<willemb> is it worth trying, or am I guaranteed to fail.
<willemb> trying a geforce 4mx and a radeon 9600
<willemb> with a crt tv with s-video
<superm1> tritium, please be sure to file bugs including the versions of MCC you are using for these issues
<superm1> tritium, and the mysql information being greyed out is intended on master backend installs
<superm1> also need detailed bug reports on the situation in the installer that causes mythweb or mysql passwords to be set wrong
<gregL> superm1: I installed just last night..I had no problems with anything...This was a fresh install..Mythweb and mysql passwords were set right on my setup...Just thought you would like to know...Thanks for the effort....
<superm1> gregL, great thanks.  tritium see that's why it's very important to provide all aspects of the install questions, there are tons of corner case bugs where items input into the installer can affect other items, but people need to report them for them to get fixed
<MythbuntuGuest64> hello folks. I have set my mythfrontend "Screen Settings->Display on screen" = 1 to match my second X session where the output is to a tv but get no video output from mplayer.
<MythbuntuGuest64> so any ideas on getting some output from mplayer to my X screen?
<MrSmurfing> Anyone know how I can make only the channels that I actually receive show up in the mythtv guide? I tried removing them and adding them in the mythtv backend setup, but it doesn't effect the list on the guide on the mythfrontend
<phunyguy> hey folks, I was told to come in here and ask about the latest mythtv bugfix package...
<phunyguy> i need this: r19222 or higher of 0.21-fixes
<phunyguy> (according to #mythtv-users)
<strex> need some lirc help, luckly it's almost there. (new to mythbuntu)
<strex> so I'm using iguanaIR, the driver's working fine. Lircd is started, and ircat reports valid keys.
<strex> also running 'irw mythtv' works also..
<strex> but none of then are being used my mythtv in mythbuntu (gui).
<phunyguy> hmmm
<phunyguy> i had this same issue
<phunyguy> but i have since reinstalled and forgot what i did
<phunyguy> :-/
<phunyguy> i do know that some docs led me in the wrong direction
<phunyguy> there is a different config
<will> is there anyway to edit/add/change the streams without going into the GUI?
<tgm4883> phunyguy, you need to activate weekly builds http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<tgm4883> will, nobody knows what you are talking about
<will> the streams section of myth where it shows like shoutcast streams
<will> youtube and what not
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> you could manually edit the db I suppose, other than that, the frontend gui is the only way I know of
<will> ok
<will> is that something i could do on my laptop if i put in the live cd?
<tgm4883> IIRC, yes
<will> ok thanks.
<will> just dont want to bring up a keyboard and plug it into my mythbuntu box
<will> though i guess it might end upb eing the easiest way
<whoDat> getting this error on mythbuntu, any ideas? http://imagebin.ca/view/Ly3zAe.html
<tgm4883> will, you could also use VLC
<tgm4883> whoDat, no idea, what were you trying to do?
<whoDat> installed uvcvideo for my webcam, rebooted and got that.
<tgm4883> whoDat, yea I don't know.  Maybe try booting into rescue mode and uninstalling that
<whoDat> does same thing in rescue mode
<will> tgm: use VLC for what?
<tgm4883> will, heh, my bad, I meant VNC
<tgm4883> you could VNC into the machine and use your keyboard from another computer
<will> tgm: good idea
<will> this laptop i'm on runs ubuntu
<will> maybe i can tunnel the frontend over ssh
<will> darn. pre scaling theme images loads up
<will> then the screen just stays blue
<will> oh nice it worked
<will> just had to wait a few moments
<phunyguy> tgm4883, thanks!
<tgm4883> phunyguy, np
<MythbuntuGuest56> how can i stop videos from showing up on my sons myth, i have a server that has all of my movies stored on it, but there are some that i don't want him to have access to.
<hads> The mythvideo database is currently common to all frontends.
<superm1> i think the best you can do is have a different mount point for those videos that doesnt get mounted on his
<MythbuntuGuest56> so there is no way to filter the content locally?
<hads> Yeah, that's what I was about to say :)
<hads> He will still see the video titles but won't be able to access the videos
<MythbuntuGuest56> oh okay, what does the toggle browseable do
<hads> You could probably do it with fancy permissions but mount points would be easier
<hads> No idea about the browseable
<MythbuntuGuest56> i cannot find anything about it
<tgm4883> IIRC, browsable will show everything in the mythvideo directory(s), not what has been scanned into the db
<superm1> yup
<tritium> superm1: will do
<superm1> thanks
<tgm4883> there is a parental setting in mythvideo
<tgm4883> although i've never used it before
<hads> Yeah, i recall seeing it, not used it either though.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest56, i'd set the parental setting in the frontend.  It's under Setup > Setup > Media Settings > Video Settings > General Settings pages 6 and 7
<tgm4883> not sure if that will show the videos or not, but it should stop them from being played
<RobertLaptop> Anyone here using commandir transmitter?
<MythbuntuGuest56> i will try that thanks guys
<hads> Seems to work
<strex> anyone ever heard of this error: "Waited too log for fingbuffer pause.."?
<whoDat> after i installed uvc video drivers,my hd-5500 is not recognized. anyone heard of this issue?
<strex> so.. this is a fresh install, and I'm still kinda new to ubuntu, but what's up with not being able to login as root by default?
<phunyguy>  5842 tty7     RLs+  22:33      \_ /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -dpi 100 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7   <----  why does this kick up the cpu to 100% when trying to view program guide?
<phunyguy> you have to change the root password
<phunyguy> sudo passwd root
<phunyguy> but
<phunyguy> that is for your own protection
<strex> phunyguy: overall I like ubuntu as an os, but I wish the install wizard had like a 'im not a noob' setting.
<strex> and would enable more advanced setup options, like setting the root password
<strex> Getting mount errors, when trying to mount an nfs path, any idea why?
<laga> it's simply not necessary. use sudo.
<strex> laga: umm yea it is,
<strex> laga: that's like telling someone they can only ride in a car as a passanger, it's just not necessary to every drive yourself..
<strex> well that's also kind of irritating, would would nfs-common not be installed by default.. seems pretty common for use with mythtv??
<tgm4883> strex, thats not exactly the same, but since you said it, if you always have a driver, then it's not necessary to drive yourself
<strex> tgm4883: I agree it's not the same, I guess overall it would be nice if the installer wasn't so lite and friendly, and had an initial option at the start of install that said: "1. I'm new to linux, 2. I'm not a linux n00b".
<tgm4883> strex, is there something you can do with the root account that you cannot do with sudo?
<Shadow___X> anyone here fix a portmap problem
<Shadow___X> or know how to fix one
<Shadow___X> dkpg --configure -a does not fix the problem
<Shadow___X> the problem when seeting up portmap is not a symlink /etc/rc2.d/S18portmap
<strex> tgm4883: no, but when you have used *nix for 10+ years and are suddenly told you can't login as root by default it's kind frustrating (it's not a sudo config change, that can be made).
<Shadow___X> dangling symlink /etc/rc2.d/S18portmap
<Shadow___X> not a symlink /etc/rcS.d/S43portmap
<strex> Shadow___X: so.. what is the actual problem?
<tgm4883> strex, you should download the advanced user ISO then
<Shadow___X> it wont let me set it up strex
<Shadow___X> because of the symlink issues
<strex> tgm4883: didn't know there was such an option. (I got my iso from the mythbuntu site, not the regular ubuntu one).
<tgm4883> strex, http://www.debian.org/CD/
<tgm4883> theres also LFS
<strex> tgm4883: thanks, I'll know that for next time.
<tgm4883> strex, you could also use sudo su -
<Shadow___X> any ideas to fix the portmap issue :(
<Shadow___X> should i delete the symlinked files
<hads> tgm4883: sudo -i
<Shadow___X> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/6010/screenshot02tx5.png
<Shadow___X> thats what my problem looks like
<RobertLaptop> Has anyone here been able to setup commandir under 8.10?
<superm1> strex, or just *set* a root password after install is done.  "sudo passwd root"
<superm1> problem solved, you've got your root password
<superm1> the more common case is that people dont want to set one
<hads> And pretty much every case is they don't need one.
<RobertLaptop> Yea if you really need to log in as root good old "sudo su -" to the rescue?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> this argument has replayed in octagons around the world countful times
<hads> RobertLaptop: sudo -i
<RobertLaptop> hads that saves a few char.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-11
<ripperda> if I've scheduled a recording, then watched it, does mythtv automatically delete it? I'm having trouble deleting recordings of livetv, but appear to have lost an intentionally recorded show
<rhpot1991> ripperda: no it shouldn't
<rhpot1991> ripperda: it will however autoexpire recordings and live tv as hard drive space is needed
<rhpot1991> df -h
<rhpot1991> hows your HD usage?
<ripperda> looks like I have 61G free
<ripperda> hmm, so if I go to media library -> watch recordings, my new show does not show up, but older shows (from playing around last night) do
<ripperda> if I go to manage recordings -> previous recordings, the new show does show up
<ripperda> hmm, ok, I won't worry about that right now.
<ripperda> how do I intentionally delete recordings? if I go into "delete recordings" or "watch recordings" and press 'd', a dialog comes up that asks if I want to delete.
<ripperda> but regardless of whether I select yes or no, the recordings don't delete.
<rhpot1991> ripperda: sounds like the show didn't record if its not in there
<rhpot1991> ripperda: I hit m or i and in there it has an option for delete
<rhpot1991> should pop up a menu
<ripperda> rhpot1991, but we did watch it earlier today.. hmm, we did watch when it was live, mythtv asked if we wanted to change channels to record it (we had a different channel on at the time). I'll have to experiment with things more
<rhpot1991> ripperda: if you watched it live it may be in a different location
<rhpot1991> live tv is recorded but its not a "recording"
<rhpot1991> watch recordings > m [menu] > change group filter
<ripperda> ah, there it is!
<ripperda> sweet, thanks!
<rhpot1991> ripperda: keep in mind you need to switch back to see your recordings
<ripperda> rhpot1991, yes, thanks. still new to things and really getting up to speed. reading through the user manual right now
<henkpoley> After my latest updates, X11 shows a mythbuntu logo with a huge white square at startup
<henkpoley> Known bug, fix for that ?
<henkpoley> It's a centred mythbuntu logo which fills white to the top and the left of the screen
<Technophil> Yea I get that too on mythbuntu 9.10.  seems the new standard....
<sudo_technician> how can I check my WAN settings for mythweb...can enter local address 192.168.2.6:8080.
<sudo_technician> do I try to ping server?
<sudo_technician> mythtv_guy: you there
<rhpot1991> sudo_technician: 192.168.x.x is a local ip
<rhpot1991> you are trying to check it from the interweb?
<sudo_technician> yea...headed out the door though
<sudo_technician> should be http://seanhebert.is-a-geek.com
<Zinn> [seanhebert.is-a-geek.com] Welcome to MythWeb!
<sudo_technician> got a web hop going...wan't to make sure it's linked
<sudo_technician> don't know how to route ping from outside my network
<rhpot1991> sudo_technician: that works, you should password protect it ASAP though
<sudo_technician> there goes my throughput
<sudo_technician> yea better do
<sudo_technician> thnks
<rhpot1991> no problem
<rhpot1991> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<rhpot1991> and it will ask you about password protecting
<sudo_technician> done
<sudo_technician> didn't do it before because only a few knew my address
<sudo_technician> thnks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> sudo_technician: ya its a good idea to protect that, if some no good do'er got in there they could mess things up for you
<sudo_technician> ruin my whole day.
<rhpot1991> henkpoley: Technophil thats from disabling composite
<rhpot1991> or at lest on my system
<henkpoley> hmm, makes sense
<Technophil> rhpot1991: Interesting.  Are you saying its ok to re-enable in the later drivers such as 195.32?
<rhpot1991> Technophil: up to you, it helps with tearing on mine so I keep it off
<rhpot1991> and how often do you really reboot to see that splash screen?
<Technophil> BE- with kernel updates only really...  FE's - frequently!
<Technophil> But yeah does it matter?  9.04 did not do it with composite off....
<Technophil> what nvidia driver version are you running now rhpot1991?
<Crewsr3> Would a small ITX Motherboard with an Atom processor have enough power to run a good MythTV front end?
<rhpot1991> !frontend | Crewsr3
<Zinn> Crewsr3: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<Crewsr3> rhpot1991, thanks for the link
<ahughes^> hey guys, why is xchat missing from the mybuntu synaptec package manager? I am assuming that mythbunut get's a different list of packaes than ubuntu... can I get a complete list of myth+ubuntu packages somehow?
 * ahughes^ wants to talk in this chat room from his myth box :'(
<superm1> ahughes^, same repo as ubuntu
<superm1> ahughes^, if you aren't seeing it in synaptic, you need to use the full search button
<superm1> not the quick search
<ahughes^> ahhhh kewl
<ahughes^> same repo is good to know :)
<superm1> all this information is on mythbuntu.org..
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] About Mythbuntu | Mythbuntu
<superm1> eg http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Add to Ubuntu | Mythbuntu
<MNichie> If I buy an analog card tv card, can I watch cable tv(straight coax) out of the box or will I need to get a digital converter box to get it to work with mythtv?
<tgm4883> MNichie, that would depend on how your cable is broadcast
<tgm4883> for instance, comcast only does local channels in analog now
<tgm4883> at least in salem, oregon
<mrand> tgm4883: it is that way all over.  And some cable companies are switching over to digital cable even for local channels, such that they give you a very simple digital converter box.
<rhpot1991> I still have analog with comcast
<rhpot1991> but they are broadcasting some of it in clear qam so its gonna go away at some point
<rhpot1991> and the clear qam normally goes away too
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-12
<ahughes> hey guys, just trying to install xchat.... but it's not in the list of packages. At first I thought this was because I was using 'quick search' but a full search fails to find it. Also, if I try 'apt-get install xchat' it seens like apt doesnt have access to a repo with xchat in it... with error "E: Coundn't find package xchat". What might be the problem?
<ahughes> bwt: searching in synaptic
<ahughes> w00t I reloaded the repo packages and it found it :)
<Essobi> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Dunkirk> Is anyone familiar with how the vnc service works on mythbuntu?
<Dunkirk> I thought it was working, and now it's not.
<Dunkirk> (As in, the one that you can enable from the mythbuntu-control-centre.)
<Shadow__X> hello everyone i am on mythbuntu 9.10 and mythtv .22 mythtv-status works fine but it is not being displayed on the motd when i log into the machine through ssh
<CShadowRun> Hi, I'm trying to setup FreeSat on my new MythTV box, I've sucessfully scanned for channels, but all the numbers are scrambled, and i have no guide information from EIT :(
<CShadowRun> using a fresh install of mythbuntu
<jsheezy> does anyone have an answer to why my coverart keeps disappearing yet my fan art does not in mythvideo?
<henkpoley> jsheezy: Got anything running periodically that "fixes" coverart that might overwrite the images?
<jsheezy> not that i know of... I updated the repositories to fix the movies from not running renaming themselves
<henkpoley> jsheezy: specificaly http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Jamu might do that (?)
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Jamu - MythTV
<jsheezy> i don't think i am running that script. the coverart is still there... i just have to select it again.
<henkpoley> So you mean, somehow it doesn't get stored in the database  ?
<henkpoley> Or does is stick 2-3 reboots and then disappears?
<jsheezy> no reboots... out of 24 videos maybe 3 will stick.. the others disappear after a day or two
<henkpoley> You run mythtv-0.22 from ubuntu repositories or nightlies/build yourself ?
<henkpoley> Tried checking the database? I mean executing a 'repair', mythtv has some scripts to do that: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Periodic_Maintenance#Optimize_the_Database
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Manual:Periodic Maintenance - MythTV
<henkpoley> The script is probably located elsewhere on your system, try `locate optimize_mythdb.pl`
<jsheezy> i set up the repositories from mythbuntu control center.
<jsheezy> i have activate Mythbuntu Auto Builds Repo checked.
<henkpoley> Yeah, but I believe you can set them up from there to grab the experimental/unstable/nigtlies version too
<henkpoley> ah.. yes that's the one
<henkpoley> When you breaks you can have the pieces ;-)
<jsheezy> i don't have the testing one checked
<henkpoley> Try lurking here (or elsewhere) if one of the developers comes by
<jsheezy> are you saying it's broke? it is frustrating because when i choose the correct art it show the path, when it disappears it shows just the image name
<henkpoley> Anyways, you should at least check if there is anything broken with your database, or that something is mentioned in the frontend/backend logs
<henkpoley> jsheezy: I don't know if it is broken, it is just that you have installed the version that they are still working on
<henkpoley> So things break and get fixed and break again because it's not finished
<henkpoley> You might be more successful asking on the mythbuntu forums or the mythtv-users mailinglist
<jsheezy> that is the version we were told to put in because of previous bugs... oh well i will continue to lurk here. thanks man!
<henkpoley> on the mailinglist they will probably tell you if you run the development version you should be a developer
<henkpoley> ..or at least that you should follow mythtv-dev
<henkpoley> I'll be away now
<jsheezy> thank you henkpoley
<tgm4883> henkpoley, auto-builds is daily builds of -fixes or trunk. If he is on 0.22, it's fixes
<tgm4883> which is not only for developers
<tgm4883> I would guess a problem with Jamu
<CShadowRun> Hi, I'm trying to setup FreeSat on my new MythTV box, I've sucessfully scanned for channels, but all the numbers are scrambled, and i have no guide information from EIT :(
<jsheezy> tgm4883: how do i check the Jamu thing?
<jsheezy> is there a way to stop Jamu or remove it. it seems to be causing my problem.
<tgm4883> jsheezy, I think it's just a cron job in /etc/cron.hourly/ and /etc/cron.daily/
<CShadowRun> yay, i broke it
<CShadowRun> tried to use Radio times for schedule information, and now it's stuck running mythfilldatabase
<CShadowRun> what should i do?
<jsheezy> tgm4883, thanks... I will see how that works.
<Dunkirk> Anyone here know what turning on the "vnc service" in Mythbuntu actually does behind the scenes (from mythbuntu_control_centre)?
<Dunkirk> Also, on the -fixes, if you take the nightlies repo out of apt, will the system automatically downgrade the myth packages on an apt-get upgrade?
<tgm4883> Dunkirk, no it will not downgrade
<tgm4883> well, it won't autodowngrade
<tgm4883> you could force a package version in synaptic
<Dunkirk> tgm4883, The "pinning" business?
<tgm4883> could be
<tgm4883> i haven't done it in awhile
<Dunkirk> Hrm. I've seen mythfilldatabase segfaults in my logs, and I want to just revert to the "stable" stuff.
<tgm4883> you don't think the auto-builds are stable?
<superm1> Dunkirk, you can look at the source ya know :)
<superm1> Dunkirk, but it's basically installing x11vnc and saving the password you put in MCC in ~/.vncpasswd
<Dunkirk> Sure, I can write my own operating system, too.
<tgm4883> it should just be from the -fixes branch, which isn't the same as trunk
<Dunkirk> superm1, That's what I've taken from the process, and then inferred that if the login / xfce session stuff senses a ~/.vnc/passwd, it starts x11vnc, but it's not working any more.
<superm1> Dunkirk, yeah /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh checks for the vncpasswd file
<Dunkirk> I'm coming from Gentoo, so getting used to having stuff done for me is... unsettling. If it breaks, I don't know what it's doing behind the scenes.
<Dunkirk> superm1, Bingo. Thanks for that.
<superm1> Dunkirk, http://mythbuntu.org/cheatsheet
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Developer Cheatsheet | Mythbuntu
<Dunkirk> Woah. Cool.
<superm1> explains a lot of what's going on behind the scenes if you want to see
<Dunkirk> superm1, THANKS!
<superm1> np Dunkirk, have fun.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-13
<ryanprel> I have a brand new installation of Mythbuntu 9.10 installed on a server with two hard drives.  One is the OS drive and the other is the data drive.  The OS drive was wiped clean with the fresh installation and the data drive was remounted to /var/lib/mythtv and contains all of the old recordings and other video files.  I have channel data coming in from Schedules Direct and am using a Hauppauge 150 with an analog basic cabl
<ryanprel> When I set a show to record through MythWeb it acts as if it's scheduling the show and lists it in the  recorded programs but gives it a 25kb file size and the encoder in the backend status acts as if nothing is happening
<ryanprel> I had a working 8.10 installation up until yesterday
<ryanprel> and haven't moved any hardware or moved any cables
<ryanprel> When I try to watch live tv, it sits at a black screen with the "waiting..." text
<WVUSax> i replaced my hauppauge pvr150 with a pchdtv 5500, but i can't get it to work. can anyone help me?
<foxbuntu> ryanprel, be sure any external tuning scripts are configured and working and the mythtv user has write access to all recording and other media directories
<dmfrey> WVUSax: what issue are you having?
<dmfrey> anyone using an Intel Wifi Link 5300 and got it working in mythbuntu 9.10
<dmfrey> I am having some issues with this card in an ION frontend
<dmfrey> it sees all ap's around, connects, pulls an address, but can't get above 1mb/s connection rate
<dmfrey> also, it can't ping anything else on the network
<dmfrey> WVUSax: how did you configure your pcHDTV 5500 in mythtv-setup?
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: he is gone
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: I gotta find my antenna so I can test out my wifi for you
<rhpot1991> dunno where I put it, might be an issue
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: assuming other wifi devices work fine, right?
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: yeah, everything else works fine on the wireless network
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: yeah, saw he was gone then
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: i am trying to compile the latest driver now
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: see if that fixes it
<dmfrey> rhpot1991:  it is strange that it connects and pulls an address, just can't do anything else
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: have you tried setting it up by hand without network manager applet?
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: no, but i did switch to wicd and have the same result
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: after i get this driver compiled and installed, i will set it up in the interfaces to see if that helps
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: I'm working on a website now, I'll dig for that antenna when I'm done
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: np, thanks
<ryanprel> Foxbuntu, what external tuning scripts would I need and how would I configure them?  What directories does mythtv user need to have write access to?  Everything in the mythtv folder should have mythtv user and mythtv group with 755 permissions?
<foxbuntu> ryanprel, if you are using anything other than Coax/RG6 for your video source you should be using an external channel changer script if you dont already, all directories you have configured (or the defaults) need to have 755 (if owned by mythtv)
<ryanprel> is there an easy way  of recursively assigning everything inside of mythtv folder with the mythtv user and group and 755 permissions
<ryanprel> everything is located in /var/lib/mythtv
<ryanprel> and I have coax analog signal coming into the PVR150
<foxbuntu> ryanprel, then no channel changer script is needed
<foxbuntu> ryanprel, sudo chmod 755 -R /var/lib/mythtv
<ryanprel> ok
<ryanprel> I'll change the permissions on everything to verify and wait for my package upgrades to complete and then give it a try again
<ryanprel> all of the packages are up to date, all the permissions in /var/lib/mythtv/* are set to mythtv:mythtv 755 including the root directory itself, the machine has been restarted
<ryanprel> is there a way to check if a signal is coming in at all (verify it's either the tuner or not the tuner
<ryanprel> going to live tv just says "Please wait..."
<ryanprel> I think I've figured it out
<ryanprel> the card wasn't set as an IVTV MPEG card - it was a V4L card
<ryanprel> actually, I should ask to verify should it be IVTV (I think that was the acronym) or the other MPEG option for a Hauppauge PVR150
<ryanprel> ?
<ryanprel> it appears to be working
<ryanprel> thanks for the help
<Hilikus> after the auto-build repo what's next in less frequency of updates? i want something less frequent than the -fixes repo whcih changes almost every day
<superm1> Hilikus, it's changing because upstream if making changes
<superm1> you dont have to actually do those updates whenever they make the changes
<Hilikus> i know, i just want something less frequent
<superm1> well tell upstream to stop fixing things then :)
<superm1> in the autobuilds FAQ it explains how to look at the changes being made, so you can better evaluate if it's worth making said changes
<Hilikus> i know i dont have to but i get messages when there are updates in my system
<superm1> you can turn off that notification
<Hilikus> is there some repo thats less frequent but more frequent than the official ubuntu repo?
<Hilikus> turning it off will make me unaware of important ubuntu updates
<Hilikus> thats not an option
<Hilikus> i just want to know if there's something in the middle
<Hilikus> if not i'll decide if i stay with too many or not enough mythtv updates
<aliby> I have two monitors, my main one on my desk (VGA), and a LCD HDTV (connected with HDMI) next to it that I would like to output my MythTV screen onto. Currently to do this I'm running mythfrontend in Windowed mode and just moving it over onto the second monitor. Is there a better way to do this? All I use the tv for is MythTV...
<hari_> is it possible to play stuff in mythbuntu without having to import it to /var/lib/mythtv...blah
<hari_> I just want to be able to index stuff in various places and play it in place
<mrand> hari_: I haven't tried personally (I intend to), but I believe that myth will follow symbolic links
<hari_> i don't really want to symlink and this doesn't scale because I can have media from all different parts of my filesystem tree
<mrand> hari_: Um, so you want click around a whole bunch of directories?  I guess you could make / or /home or something the default directory maybe?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-14
<tgm4883> mrand, depending on what he wants to achieve, yea that can be done
<tgm4883> just add it to the storage group
<possy> Hello
<superm1> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<possy> is there a script to import a channel.conf into MythTV, or do I need to use mythtv-setup?
<superm1> mythtv-setup is the only way that i'm aware of
<possy> ok.
<possy> thx - I will hang out a bit, maybe someone else some pointers.
<rhpot1991> can anyone check their  /var/lib/mythtv/db_backups and see if there is anything in it?
<mrand> rhpot1991: On my 9.04 system (upgraded along the way.  started from 7.10), it is empty.  backups go to the recording directory.  I seem to recall that a fresh 9.10 install does use db_backups, but I wouldn't put tgm4883's life on it.  I can check tonight.
<rhpot1991> mrand: we already found out they go to /var/backups
<mrand> rhpot1991: hm.  so they do.  I guess it is when you manually run it, it tends to go to the recordings directory, maybe.  Learn something new everyday.
<thafreak> I'm about to upgrade to 9.10, and I was wondering about something
<thafreak> I typically point my myth tv backend at a db server other than the one on the box...
<thafreak> Is there an easy way to do that?
<thafreak> It's always been a pain for me...
<thafreak> just curious if there's an easier way to do it...i may just skip doing it this time and backup the db instead
<tgm4883> mrand!
<gizmobay> why kick tgm4883, he's allright
<tgm4883> yea I'm alright
<CShadowRun> i'm alleft
<mrand> I'm center
<CShadowRun> nice.
<gizmobay> i'm top
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> now we just need a subwolfer and some surrounds
 * mrand isn't big enough to be the subwoofer
<mrand> Although my burps have won me awards.
<tgm4883> thats what she said
<gizmobay> does svn download the same file twice?
<mrand> svn: Unknown command: 'download'
<gizmobay> you use svn to get the latest revision of say mythtv
<gizmobay> so it gets or downloads the files
<mrand> right.
<gizmobay> I did an svn on xbmc and then I deleted it and it freed up like 1 GB
<mrand> when you do an "svn update", it only downloads the files it needs (the ones that have changed or been added)
<mrand> maybe stuff (cache or something?) in the .svn directory?
<gizmobay> probably
<gizmobay> My / partition was almost full
<tgm4883> speaking of xbmc, who here uses it?
<tgm4883> rather
<gizmobay> I use boxee
<tgm4883> who here uses it with their mythtv backend
<tgm4883> gizmobay, do you use it with your backend?
<gizmobay> don't use with BE though
<tgm4883> ah
<gizmobay> just got a menu choice to a script that kills the FE and starts boxee
<tgm4883> I'll be writing an MCC plugin for 3rd party frontends
<gizmobay> like boxee?
<tgm4883> first it will support just XBMC, I don't suppose adding boxee is too much of a problem, although the added login that is required could cause some issues
<gizmobay> the latest rev login auto
<gizmobay> too bad I couldn't get the rev to work under 9.10 64 bit
<tgm4883> gizmobay, I haven't done much with boxee lately, I would need to be able to access a repo for it, which could cause some problems
<gizmobay> yeah, they don't even have a repo for the new rev just dl a deb file
<gizmobay> thought about compiling. Wholly s**t, boxee makes myth look like a walk in the park for compiling
<tgm4883> it doesn't help that you have to login to their website to download it
<gizmobay> yeah true, I'd send to you but the file is like 90MB
<tgm4883> oh i have an account and have downloaded the file, but i'm not distributing that file in an MCC plugin
<gizmobay> ahh, I see your point
<gizmobay> make sense
<tgm4883> I think once I add the xbmc support it would be easy enough to add additional support for other plugins
<tgm4883> err, frontneds
<tgm4883> so if they ever do go back to repos, i'll add it
<gizmobay> they have some good features. Never really figured out the difference between boxee and xbmc
<tgm4883> gizmobay, social networking
<gizmobay> aww, that's right
<tgm4883> alright, back to the coal mines
<gizmobay> you at work?
<tgm4883> yep
<gizmobay> me too
<gizmobay> work out of the home though
<tgm4883> I wish
<ahughes> not that I have my myth box with me right now... but what can I use as a UnPnP AV client on the myth box? I have stuff on a server in another room. My ps3 can operate as a UnPnP AV client and stream stuff from the server... I want myth to do the same.
<tgm4883> ahughes, mythfrontend is a upnp client
<tgm4883> if it doesn't have settings for a backend that is
<ahughes> I installed both front and backend.
<ahughes> I guess there is some doco somewhere for this...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-15
<egghead> mythbuntu 9.10, is there a script/bash command line that scans the video directory, like in watch video, menu, the scan for changes?
<foxbuntu> egghead, depends what exactly you are trying to do...there are several scripts
<egghead> foxbuntu, rescan the video directory for added/deleted files, and update the sql db with the new info, same thing as the scan for changes does
<foxbuntu> egghead, then I dont really understand why you dont use the frontend?
<ahughes> how can I add or search for upnp servers to add to the library?
<egghead> will its gets more involed then what i stated, lol doesnt it always? i build a set of directoryies and link the files from several hd's using a script, it would be very nice to add a rebuild db call to the end of that scrip
<foxbuntu> egghead, still, even if that script runs while the frontend is open all you have to do is either scan for changes (manually) or default to the file browser mode in MythVideo and it will scan when you enter Videos
<egghead> yes i know, that is what i do now
<egghead> i have to do this every time i add videos, i take it you dont know if the fe call a script or its written inti the fe
<foxbuntu> egghead, its built into the plugin
<foxbuntu> egghead, however this is the script you can use to do mass updates of the metadata and data files: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Jamu
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Jamu - MythTV
<egghead> hmmm, maybe ill take a look at the source video plugin
<egghead> umm i use a different, kinda dont like some of the jamu behaviors
<foxbuntu> egghead, I only am hesitant to offer any advice that can cause damage and data loss, which if you modify anything the in database improperly you can break your system
<egghead> oh wait are you saying the jamu will add in a file into the db?
<egghead> yea, thats why i dont wanna write someting that pops lines into the sql db
<egghead> does jamu add files into the database if not already in the db?
<foxbuntu> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Jamu#Moving_video_files
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Jamu - MythTV
<egghead> ahhh cool
<egghead> foxbuntu thanks for your help
<foxbuntu> egghead, np
<egghead> :)
<egghead> night
<mrand> Another satisfied customer.
<foxbuntu> mrand, one at a time
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> mrand, my plan for world domination through Mythbuntu
<mrand> Hope you are a VERY patient man.
<kees> gah.  *bang head on desk*
<foxbuntu> you've met me...we both know thats not true ;)
<kees> I'm trying to set up an lirc blaster, and having no luck
<kees> well, it's going well except that irsend doesn't work.
<mrand> foxbuntu: indeed.
<kees> anyone have a working blaster?
<foxbuntu> mrand, you catch my super awesome article on python threading?
<foxbuntu> kees, sorry, I use Firewire and Serial
<mrand> I use serial only.  I had blaster set up and working... don't remember it being any trouble at all, so I can't say I have any experience with it :-|
<kees> foxbuntu: oh, firewire might actually be an option.  how does that work?
<mrand> foxbuntu: no, I must have missed it.  I need to pick a python project and get started learning it.
<foxbuntu> kees, if you have a cable STB with firewire enabled you can try the 6200ch binary channel changer to control the box via firewire, in some cases even record from the firewire
<foxbuntu> mrand, http://www.rubmyubuntu.com/Python/Threading
<Zinn> [www.rubmyubuntu.com] Basic Python Threading | RubMyUbuntu.com
<kees> foxbuntu: what program does the firewire commands?
<foxbuntu> kees, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire#Changing_Channels_via_Firewire
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] FireWire - MythTV
<kees> foxbuntu: ah-ha, yes, I see the 6200ch in there now.  thanks!
<dabukalam_> hi. I'm thinking of getting this, but I was wondering if anyone has had past experience with xbmc and how this compares to that media center software?
<mrand> dabukalam_: I've not used xbmc, but I've heard the UI is very nice.  When I started using mythtv, xbmc wouldn't record livetv or skip commercials.  I think they've been working on improving that, but I don't know where they are at this very moment in time.
<mrand> MythTV just revamped their UI, so more themes are on their way.
<dabukalam_> okay, i have another question
<dabukalam_> i have a receiver at home
<dabukalam_> it needs a smartcard
<dabukalam_> it has both composite and TV out
<mrand> receiver = cable box?   smartcard = cablecard?
<dabukalam_> yeah it's cable
<dabukalam_> how do i connect it to a computer
<dabukalam_> the guy said it wasn't possible, but he looked like an idiot
<mrand> I have that exact setup, as do many.  It is quite possible.
<mrand> Most people use an mpeg-2 capture device
<dabukalam_> how do you do it? just connect the TV out to the TV tuner?
<foxbuntu> dabukalam_, using any number of capture cards will work: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Video_capture_cards
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Category:Video capture cards - MythTV
<mrand> thanks foxbuntu.
<dabukalam_> these come as PCI cards?
<mrand> yes.
<mrand> Or USB
<dabukalam_> sweet
<dabukalam_> and it scans the channels, and makes them navigable from the remote?
<mrand> Are you in the US?
<dabukalam_> nope
<dabukalam_> Lebanon
<mrand> Ok, schedules direct probably wont work for you then :-)   That is a TV scheduling service.
<mrand> TV show schedule, that is.
<mrand> Most in the US use that.  it contains channel lineups as well.
<dabukalam_> oh, so I just connect the cable to the TV Tuner, and use the receiver's remote to navigate?
<foxbuntu> dabukalam_, short answer is yes, you ust have to get your local guide data from a source (what it is for you I do not know)
<foxbuntu> ust = just
<mrand> If many (or most) of your channels are encrypted, you have to keep your cable box.  You take the output of that to the video capture device.
<mrand> You can control the cable box from the PC.
<mrand> The PC takes the remote control input and uses that to control the cable box.
<dabukalam_> but how does that work? how can the PC control the cable box channels?
<mrand> either IR-blasting, or serial port.  Perhaps firewire.
<dabukalam_> i don't think my receiver has any of those ports
<dabukalam_> one sec let me check
<mrand> IR-blasting is the same thing as using a remote.
<mrand> So it's as if the PC is pushing buttons on a remote control, and the cable box receives those.  Uses infra-red just like a real remote.
<jaypetey> hi, could anyone give me a good ffmpeg line for basic transcode to 480P? (I plan on using mythexport)
<dabukalam_> mrand: i took some photos of the back of my receiver. If you're not too busy, could you take a look and let me know what I could so with the ports?
<mrand> jaypetey: sorry.  rhpot1991 might be able to help, otherwise you may need to search other mythtv resources (forums, mailing lists, etc).  Google tends to cover them all pretty well with a single search that include "mythtv OR mythbuntu"
<mrand> dabukalam_: I can try.  use imagebin
<dabukalam_> mrand: http://imagebin.org/79977
<Zinn> [imagebin.org] Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<jaypetey> mrand: yeah, i've done a bit of searching and didn't turn up anything. which is odd, because i would expect it to be a common thing. oh well, thanks *back to google
<mrand> dabukalam_: My cable box has an RS-232 (aka serial), which allows me to change channels.  Very reliable.  But you have to know what protocol it speaks.  Searching around on your box  brand and/or part number along with "mythtv" may turn up something.  Otherwise IR (emulating a remote) would probably work for channel changing.
<mrand> jaypetey: Make sure to check the mythbuntu forums, as well as http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] MythTV
<jaypetey> mrand: good call..
<dabukalam_> so I use my bluetooth media keyboard, which connects to the PC, which has an USB IR Transmitter, which tells the receiver what to do?
<mrand> dabukalam_: Yes, you could use a bluetooth keyboard.  Or a  MCE remote.  many video capture devices come with remotes.
<mrand> Many also come with IR transmitters.
<dabukalam_> I already have the remote ;)
<hipitihop> Is backend-frontend compatible with the nvidia 195 driver ? I just switched from 185 and now no backend or frontend starts up
<hipitihop> I did update-manager update, disabled the nvidia 185 driver because there was conflict during the update and enabled  195 now backened and forntened gone .. dpkg,log section here http://paste.ubuntu.com/356881/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<hipitihop> ok, clearly there is a dependency. by removing the 185 nvidia drive it also removed the nvidia-185-libvdpau and that triggerd removal of most myth elements. Switching back 185 and adding the libvdpau is now allowing me to re-install mythtv so fingers crossed
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, are you using the PPA?
<foxbuntu> auto-builds that is
<hipitihop> foxbuntu, you mean for the nvidia driver ?
<foxbuntu> no. for mythtv
<hipitihop> not sure, /etc/apt/sources.list will tell me ?
<superm1> apt-cache policy mythtv
<superm1> will
<foxbuntu> evening superm1
<superm1> hi
<superm1> man i dont know what's up with my xchat all of a sudden on my netbook, but the last line of chats in xchat wont show up unless i change channels and back
<superm1> wth?
<foxbuntu> odd
<hipitihop> superm1, doesn't seem so... Installed: 0.22.0+fixes22594-0ubuntu1
<hipitihop>   Candidate: 0.22.0+fixes22594-0ubuntu1
<hipitihop>   Version table:
<hipitihop>  *** 0.22.0+fixes22594-0ubuntu1 0
<hipitihop>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse Packages
<Zinn> [archive.ubuntu.com] Index of /
<hipitihop>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<superm1> !pastebin | Hikah
<Zinn> Hikah: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<superm1> or
<superm1> !pastebin | hipitihop
<Zinn> hipitihop: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<superm1> but that means you are using the one on the archive not the autobuilds ppa
<hipitihop> superm1, what should I be doing ?
<foxbuntu> superm1, my touchpad has developed an odd issue, when I sit with the laptop in my lap, it will start to random click and I have to tap/click all over the place to get it to stop
<superm1> hipitihop, if you want something newer than the nvidia 185 driver in the repos, you need to activate autobuilds
<superm1> foxbuntu, it could be a HW issue
<foxbuntu> superm1, yeah, I am pretty sure it is
<foxbuntu> superm1, I need to check my warr status
<foxbuntu> I think its expired
<superm1> already?
<foxbuntu> I didnt pay extra for the extended
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: if there's anything I've learned from circuit city its that you should buy a new one and put the old broken one in the box and take it back
<foxbuntu> yup, its expired
<rhpot1991> might not help you much with dell though :)
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, lol
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I might have to ask someone I know at dell to try to get me a part
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> heh
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> superm1, this laptop is nearly 18 months old
<superm1> foxbuntu, i dont get a discount on parts i dont think
<superm1> you should look and see how much a TP assembly is, i can't imagine its too pricey
<foxbuntu> no, I am trying to find it
<foxbuntu> superm1, I really didnt expect a discount, just access to it
<superm1> you might have to call for it
<foxbuntu> ...as in you might have better access than the consumer
<foxbuntu> yeah'
<foxbuntu> I will talk to them (at some point)
<foxbuntu> its only intermitant right now
<superm1> na, i dont have any better access
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> I'll see how it goes, I might just build another lappy any how
<foxbuntu> not sure what I will do with this one though
<superm1> hm i wonder if i rearrange the xchat window if the bug still happens
<superm1> weird.  it doesn't
<hipitihop> superm1, I don't specifically want newer but I have been trying to solve this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-185-libvdpau_185.18.36-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so.185.18.36', which is also in packa
<hipitihop> superm1, sorry, chooped the ne dof that "nvidia-glx-185"
<superm1> hipitihop, where is that nvidia package coming from?
<hipitihop> superm1, I still get that problem now. this is where I started, that is why I disabled 185 and thought to go to newer but that removed many myth elements, see pastbin earlier.
<superm1> hipitihop, you were using the vdpau PPA it looks like
<hipitihop> superm1, as to where, I'm not sure, sorry to be a pain but this is a little deeper then my experience at the moment
<superm1> we can't support running that with mythtv in the archive
<superm1> you need to add autobuilds or revert back to the archive packages at this point
<hipitihop> superm1, I'm happy to do whatever is the simplest and quieckest to get back to a working backend/frontend
<hipitihop> superm1, so should I disable the ppa ? and if so how
<hipitihop> superm1, this is in my /etc/apt/sources.list   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu karmic main should I comment out or is there another karmic way now
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu
<superm1> hipitihop, go add autobuilds, and hopefully it should sort out then
<hipitihop> superm1, indeed that worked, I did have to remove one of the packages as it claimed to be broken and would refuse to activate autobuild... but now all good...many thanks, lifesaver
<superm1> hipitihop, cool; good.
<superm1> hipitihop, what was the broken package out of curiosity?
<hipitihop> superm1, knew you were going to ask that :-) ...ummm... libmytth.022 ...going from memory
<superm1> libmyth-0.22 probably
<superm1> probably because it was linked to the VDPAU library
<superm1> which changed from whats on the autobuilds/vdpau PPA versus the archive
<hipitihop> superm1, yes you a right
<hipitihop> superm1, although I haven't confirmed if Indeed now have vdpau support enabled or not
<hipitihop> but the 185 driver is listed as active
<superm1> dont trust what that says
<superm1> jockey hasn't been patched to support the newer drivers properly i dont think
<hipitihop> ok I'll leave things as is, all appears normal on frontend and from mythweb so I'm happy for now. many thanks
<superm1> hipitihop, you might want to make sure it's all still working after a reboot though :)
<hipitihop> superm1, already done that as I used control center to set as master backend and frontend and after it did installs I did reboot and everything is sweet
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> i'll see if i can get the guy maintaining the vdpau ppa to put a conflicts on the mythtv in the archive
<superm1> that way this doesnt happen again
<hipitihop> now backend is up/mythweb looks normal and frontend started automatically.. existing schedules appear to be there and previous recordings too so much relief here
<superm1> you can now use the newer nvidia packages if you want too
<superm1> the 190 or 195
<hipitihop> btw, I'm not sure if it is interesting to you but I have had to do a upstart script to finally automate my lirc to work with my Imon remote...otherwise usbhid would always grab it instead of lirc_imon
<superm1> not me directly, but i'm sure it will help someone!  you might want to make a wiki page at mythbuntu.org/wiki
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu User Wiki | Mythbuntu
<superm1> or a forum post
<hipitihop> i'll add it to my todo's
<Abo>  Hi All, my frontends wouldn't connect. looked at frontend log (/var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log) found error: MythSocket readStripList: Error, timed out after 7000ms. I googled it and found a solution to find and delete all mysql.txt files except /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and restart backend. Remote frontend can now play music but crashes on the loading videos dialogue. Both the remote FE and BE/FE pop an error startup "cannot connect t
<noaXess> so.. yesterday i have updated my mythtvbackend.. and mythtv-status was removed..
<noaXess> now i can't install mythtv-status.. i get: mythtv-status: Depends: libmyth-perl but it is not going to be installed
<noaXess> if i try install libmyth-perl i get: libmyth-perl: Depends: libmythtv-perl but it is not going to be installed.. and if i install libmythtv-perl i get: libmythtv-perl is already the newest version.
<noaXess> any idea how to get mythtv-status back? by the way i use the mythbuntu autobuilds
<Abo> Hi Again, seemed to have solved my problem, I put the mysql.txt including in /usr/share/mythtv/ I also changed is permsion to a+g=rw, I also added the password to the /usr/../mysql.txt.dist file and the can't connect to backend message went away. However my remote backend still crashes on the load videos dialogue. The frontend has the error: unable to find image file: gallery-folder-reg.png
<superm1> noaXess, you need to add the testing repo
<superm1> noaXess, you can enable it in mcc on the autobuilds page
<ducky> hey guys i was just wondering if anyone has had success with using a fios reciever or has heard of any.  switching from direct tv to fios tv and was just wondering
<noaXess> superm1: mcc? mythtv control center?
<mrand> Yes.  mcc = mythbuntu-control-centre (take note of the spelling, if you are searching for the package)
<henkpoley> On my bootchart I see a short running (5s) mythbackend process during bootup, is that normal ?
<superm1> henkpoley, i've never looked to be honest
<superm1> is it running after that?
<henkpoley> Well, just seemed odd, as since you *could* just run mythbackend on the 'bare metal' by starting it from init or your boot shell
<henkpoley> superm1: yes, a seperate process lives longer
<henkpoley> Hmm, it looks like xfce starts another backend ? wtf?
<henkpoley> xfsettingsd > gam_server > su > sh > mythbackend
<henkpoley> Or maybe I'm reading that wrong, at least it starts directly after gam_server
<superm1> henkpoley, you can't run it from init because it needs sql running
<henkpoley> It doesn't show a graph from xfsettingsd to gam_server to su
<superm1> the su - sh -mythbackend thing, i'm aware of
<superm1> and i have a patch on trac for it
<superm1> but upstream has ignored my patch for the last month
<henkpoley> superm1: link ?
<henkpoley> Anyways, it seems like the first backend just exits when a new one appears
<superm1> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7832
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #7832 (Add support to drop permissions if running as root) – MythTV
<henkpoley> except we now probably go thru backend initialisation twice
<superm1> that will actually fix a few other problems too
<henkpoley> superm1: The su-sh thing has nothing to do with twice starting mythbackend, but more with a reworked login system (as used in ubuntu) ?
<superm1> henkpoley, i'm not sure; but starting through su might have implications that are causing it to start that way
<superm1> either that or it's just forking a pid
<henkpoley> superm1: When it first starts mysql isn't ready, it exits, then (by upstart?) get started again
<henkpoley> 2010-01-14 19:57:44.280 mythbackend version: branches/release-0-22-fixes [22594] www.mythtv.org
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<henkpoley> 2010-01-14 19:57:50.091 Failed to init MythContext, exiting.
<superm1> henkpoley, ah that makes sense then
<henkpoley> Next line:
<henkpoley> 2010-01-14 19:57:50.302 mythbackend version: branches/release-0-22-fixes [22594] www.mythtv.org
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<superm1> mysql isn't a dependency of mythtv-backend's upstart script
<henkpoley> Zinn should be rate limited ;-)
<Zinn> Hi henkpoley, something I can help you with today?  Use !help to see what I can do.
<superm1> because upstart doesn't have a concept of "start this if it exists"
<henkpoley> superm1: great..
<superm1> it shouldn't have any major negative implications on the system
<superm1> i mean it will keep trying until it gets through to mysql
<henkpoley> Just trying to get the boot time down, a process doing stuff for 5 seconds is quite a bit
<superm1> well but it shouldn't block the boot
<superm1> it should be going in parallel
<henkpoley> superm1: Schaze has a nice and ugly fix for my 'problem' here: https://answers.launchpad.net/upstart/+question/88379 (at the bottom)
<Zinn> [answers.launchpad.net] Question #88379 : Questions : upstart
<superm1> henkpoley, that's not valid for 10.04
<superm1> 10.04 has a mysql upstart job
<henkpoley> I don't run pre-alpha ubuntu :-P
<superm1> well i dont fix issues in stable ubuntu ;)
<henkpoley> superm1: all upstart script are started asynchronous from the command ?
<henkpoley> (`service` command)
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> henkpoley, could you raise a question with the upstart people about getting support added for "start this if it exists, but dont let it block startup if it doesnt"?
<henkpoley> I'm pretty sure that's outside their philosophy
<henkpoley> I mean upstart has been around (afaik) since I left Linux on the desktop for OS X Tiger
<henkpoley> Initial release	24 August 2006
<superm1> well it doesn't hurt to ask
<henkpoley> There seems to be a way by having scripts respond to 'emit'ed events
<superm1> no that won't work
<superm1> if you dont have mysql installed, you wont have an event to listen for
<superm1> but you still want the backend to start
<henkpoley> so init/mysql should emit mysql-started, then mythbackend should start on that signal
<henkpoley> yes, you could have two mythbackend scripts :-P
<henkpoley> One to start "all" prerequisites
<henkpoley> Another to start the actual backend
<superm1> two mythbackend scripts still doesn't solve it
<henkpoley> Could work if a script can listen to two events
<henkpoley> Problem ?
<superm1> mythbackend could be blocked directly on mysql starting, but you dont have an alternative if it's not present
<superm1> jobs can depend on one another
<henkpoley> Ehmm you mean you can't start mythtv without mysql having installed? (yes.. so?)
<superm1> slave backends
<henkpoley> ah, external mysql server
<henkpoley> current (err =< 9.04) mythtv-backend init.d script doesn't model this either, does it ?
<superm1> no it doesnt
<superm1> sec brb phone
<henkpoley> Shaved of 1/2 a second by the pre-start mysql hack. Yay ^_^ ;-)
<henkpoley> *grin* seems to be only because ureadahead somehow takes less time :-P
<superm1> okay back
<superm1> so current 9.04 mythbackend doesnt block on mysql in any method
<superm1> adding pre-start is quite a hack
<superm1> it won't work on systems that don't have mysql
<superm1> for 10.04 we cant block on mysql job because mysql might not be on the system if you are setting up a secondary backend
<superm1> only solution is a conditional start flag to start if it exists
<superm1> not much more to it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-17
<WVUSax> i'm having trouble with drivers for my pchdtv-5500 card and mythbuntu. can someone here help?
<WVUSax> when i try to install the drivers with >sudo make i get this output
<WVUSax> chris@PVR:~/Desktop/v4l-dvb$ sudo make
<WVUSax> make -C /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l
<WVUSax> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l'
<WVUSax> scripts/make_makefile.pl
<WVUSax> creating symbolic links...
<WVUSax> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l  modules
<WVUSax> make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic'
<WVUSax>   CC [M]  /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.o
<WVUSax> In file included from /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c:10:
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-common.h:11:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<WVUSax> In file included from /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/dmxdev.h:40,
<WVUSax>                  from /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-common.h:20,
<WVUSax>                  from /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c:10:
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/dvbdev.h:30:35: error: linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h: No such file or directory
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c: In function 'flexcop_pci_irq_check_work':
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c:119: warning: passing argument 1 of 'schedule_delayed_work' from incompatible pointer type
<WVUSax> include/linux/workqueue.h:213: note: expected 'struct delayed_work *' but argument is of type 'struct work_struct *'
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c: In function 'flexcop_pci_stream_control':
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c:222: warning: passing argument 1 of 'schedule_delayed_work' from incompatible pointer type
<WVUSax> include/linux/workqueue.h:213: note: expected 'struct delayed_work *' but argument is of type 'struct work_struct *'
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c:225: warning: passing argument 1 of 'cancel_delayed_work' from incompatible pointer type
<WVUSax> include/linux/workqueue.h:233: note: expected 'struct delayed_work *' but argument is of type 'struct work_struct *'
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c: In function 'flexcop_pci_init':
<WVUSax> /home/chris/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l/flexcop-pci.c:300: error: 'SA_SHIRQ' undeclared (first use in this function)
<WVUSax> /home/chri
<tgm4883> WVUSax, i'm headed out, but what drivers are you trying to install for the 5500?
<tgm4883> also, Don't post that to this channel. Post it to a pastebin instead
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<WVUSax> i downloaded the latest driver package from pchdtv
<WVUSax> thanks, didnt know that
<tgm4883> WVUSax, what does the latest driver do for you?
<WVUSax> dated 5/22/06
<tgm4883> hmm
<WVUSax>  i get the error message i pasted above
<WVUSax> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> ok, why are you trying to compile the driver?
<tgm4883> it should work out of the box in Ubuntu 9.10
<tgm4883> probably in everything that is 8.04 and later
<WVUSax> my card appears as a v4l device, but i don't see it as a dvb device
<tgm4883> i'd have to see how mine is set up as, but it should work OOTB
<WVUSax> thats what i'm running 9.10
<WVUSax> i did have a hauppauge pvr-150 when i installed mythbuntu
<WVUSax> would it install differently if i had the 5500 in there to begin with?
<tgm4883> it shouldn't
<tgm4883> mine is setup as a DVB device
<WVUSax> if the drivers were installed right, should i have a /dev/dvb device?
<tgm4883> something like /dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0
<tgm4883> probably /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<WVUSax> i don't have any /dev/dvb device which is why i assumed there was a driver issue
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> maybe a firmware issue. Not sure
<WVUSax> is there a step i need to do to install the firmware?
<tgm4883> sorry no, that is for the 2000 and 3000 only
<tgm4883> I wonder if you need to load the kernel module
<tgm4883> try a
<WVUSax> lspci -v gives me http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m44b70316
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<tgm4883> yea it looks like it's loaded
<WVUSax> sorry, i don't understand
<tgm4883> whats the output of lsmod | grep cx
<WVUSax> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7971e3a9
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<tgm4883> try this
<tgm4883> modprobe cx88_dvb
<tgm4883> it might be cx88-dvb
<WVUSax> cx88_dvb: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/me077ae5
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<tgm4883> you have to sudo that
<tgm4883> sudo modprobe cx88_dvb
<WVUSax> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2e2577a5
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<tgm4883> do you have this directory?
<tgm4883>  /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/
<WVUSax> yes
<tgm4883> Sorry I have to run though. You could wait around for someone else to try and help you, or you could try reinstalling without the pvr-150 in there. I thought I had my pvr-500 in there when I had my 5500 in there, but I also vaguely remember there being a conflict with those two cards, so i'm not sure
<tgm4883> good luck
<WVUSax> thanks for your help
<cva> I have on frontend that since upgrading to karmic will not show video while trying to watch a recorded show. The audio will play, but the screen never leaves countdown image. Videos play fine with mplayer. http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m60294773
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<cva> I've looked through the logs and don't not see any glaring failures.
<hipitihop> I recently enabled autobuild and now see updates quite frequently including mythtv-database. Is it generaly safe to update or is there some chance existing database could be broken and I lose existing recordings and such
<mythtv_guy> cva - DRMVideoSync: Could not open device /dev/dri/card0, as well as permissions on the rtc device.  Does your userid have all the right groups and permissions.  Do those files exist?
<cva> that device doesn't exist
<mythtv_guy> but i suspect it's the video profile that your using - I've had problems with that before.. under the playback section
<mythtv_guy> VDP: GetFilteredDeint(yadifdeint) : xv-blit -> 'yadifdeint'
<mythtv_guy> try a couple of different profiles .. cpu-- , normal, cpu++   I always seem to need to pick the correct one after a fresh install
<cva> I've tried a few of the profiles, cpu+, ++, --, standard. all with the same issue
<hipitihop> what is the recommended cpu setting ? I have an ion 330 setup
<cva> I've been fighting and googling this for a few days know. Frustrating as this system has been a frontend for years.
<cva> THere may be something to /dev/dri/card0 issue. my xorg.conf had dri disabled.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-10
<Chaorain> I am useing Schedules Direct and I messed up the schedule. How do I clear it and rebuild it
<Shadow__X> for starters sticking around for an answer
<Stevezau> i seem to be missing advanced mgmt in MCC.. ideas why?
<superm1> Stevezau, try running from a terminal and looking for errors loading the plugin
<rabiddachshund> Ok so I think I've figured this out. I'm using an SBT-TVFM tuner that's not being recognized properly by the driver. I need to add the card= parameter to the module for 142 -> Sabrent TV-FM (bttv version). How do I do that
<rabiddachshund> ?
<rabiddachshund> I don't know much about drivers. Is it something to do with insmod or modprobe?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-11
<dewman> wow...launchpad.net is dragging slow tonight....
<dewman> 40kB/s
<icefest> How do I install the latest dvb driver from svn and compile it against the kernel?
<icefest> Don't fret, I found it!
<stanman> can i install mythtv on a 9.10 64b desktop, so it servers as a backend server?
<mrand> stanman: yes, without problem.  Is there a concern?
<stanman> no (t yet)... am trying to find out if i can save nhl games, so i can see them in daytime. That's why i want to 'capture' them. Over here (holland) i have ziggo dvb-c, but i don't know how hard it will be to get this done
<mrand> stanman: are NHL games broadcast in Holland unencrypted?  If so, then what you are proposing should be easily doable.
<stanman> mrand: no, i've got a smartcard and an extra subscription
<rhpot1991> tread carefully :)
<stanman> ?
<rhpot1991> !sasc-ng
<Zinn> sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<stanman> huh? Is what i want to do illegal? I thought that because of the extra subscription fee I was entitled to record for personal use?
<stanman> could be wrong, though... think i'll contact my provider
<rhpot1991> stanman: well the use of software to process it is the issue
<rhpot1991> I'm not entirely sure of how things work where you are at, but over here (US) we need to get an extra cable box from our cable co, and use that
<rhpot1991> stanman: you'd be better off hopping into #mythtv-users and asking them what the best way to capture in your location is
<stanman> hmm... over here i can get as many cable box' as i wish. Currently i
<stanman>  use 2 settop boxes for 2 tv's
<stanman> with one subscribtion
<stanman> maybe i'll hook one up to a video in inside mythtv?
<stanman> but i don't know enough to get the dvr thing right, i'm afraid
<stanman> hope to get set this up before the stanley cup finals end...
<mrand> stanman: yes, you can take the output of a cable box and capture that.  Does the cable box output dvb-c?
<mrand> If not, then you'll need an analog capture, either an HDPVR for high def, or any number of standard def analog capture devices.
<stanman> err... i'm a newbee on this include a hdmi connector?
<stanman> i meant: do you mean a hdmi connector
<mrand> stanman: It is not usually viable to capture hdmi, what other outputs does your cable box have besides hdmi?
<stanman> well.. the one i have doesn't even have hdmi. I think scart is the only output, will look into this. back in a sec
<stanman> hmm..  only coax in/out and 2x a scart
<stanman> i've read on my providers site that they use CAM and CI+
<stanman> don't know what that is thos
<rhpot1991> stanman: head over to #mythtv-users and ask around there
<rhpot1991> we are mostly US based here so we aren't too familiar with the non US tuners
<mrand> stanman: I don't know the format of that coax out... if it is analog cable, you can use an analog cable capture.  If it is digital, then either your dvb-c, or maybe an HDHR.  European users would be able to help you more.  Do not talk about CAM or software dvb-c or sasc-ng because they won't help you.
<Zinn> mrand: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<mrand> !stab Zinn
 * Zinn stabs mrand with a rusty spork.
 * mrand eyes Zinn
<stanman> Thanks you guys, I don't want to doe any illegal stuff. I came across the Terratec Cinergy C PCI HD would it work ok on ubu?
<stanman> doe... lol
<stanman> do it should read :P
<mrand> stanman: throw that into Google, along with "mythtv", and I see plenty of hits of people trying.  You'll have to look it over and see if they were successful.
<nudelsnack> stanman: I got it working fine :)
<stanman> hey in here. I ran the mythbuntu installation. if i run mythtv-setup i get an access denied on localhost. Could anyone help me out a bit?
<rhpot1991> make sure you are using the right mysql password, it should be in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<stanman> righto
<stanman> uhm... i changed that in the setup in what it is right now, shouldn't have done that?
<stanman> in the frontend setup that is
<rhpot1991> fontend stores that in ~/.mythtv
<rhpot1991> so if you entered it wrong or forced it to generate after that was created then that would explain the desync
<stanman> is there a way to resync it?
<stanman> "it keeps saying cannot login to database?"
<rhpot1991> then the information you are entering is incorrect
<rhpot1991> try using the mysql command line to verify
<rhpot1991> mysql -umythtv -p mythconverg
<tgm4883> This may help
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> err, he left
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: yep
<Shadow__X> but i listened
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-12
<Seeker`> Hmm, mythtv doesn't want to play with advert detection any longer :(
<Seeker`> It claims to have run on a recording and found 2 adverts (there should be at least 3), and it won't skip any during playback. It has been doing this since I upgraded to 0.24
<Seeker`> any suggestions?
<Shadow__X> Seeker`: do you press z to skip the commercials
<Shadow__X> or have commercicial notify on
<Seeker`> Shadow__X: I have it set to notify me
<Seeker`> and i don't get any notifications
<Seeker`> if i press z on recordings that should have been commflagged, it just skips to the end
<Shadow__X> Seeker`: in the video itself press e to edit it then z to show the cutlist
<Seeker`> Shadow__X: ah, the cuts are there
<Seeker`> it just seems to be doing an absolutely appaling job of actually finding them
<Seeker`> like 1 in 4 or worse
<Seeker`> hmm, and even then it doesn't manage to avoid putting them int he middle of programs :/
<Seeker`> I know it isn't meant to be great on UK TV, but I'm pretty sure it used to be bettter than this
<Shadow__X> i cant comment i am in what you would call the colonies
<Shadow__X> it works well here but there are others you can ask
<Shadow__X> the other thing too is that is it bad on all recordings or just some of them>?
<Shadow__X> its not perfect and also there are numerous factors
<Seeker`> some are better than others, but it doesn't seem to be channel dependant
<Seeker`> I just remember it being better than this in the past; been using mythtv for 3 years or so now, and it used to be pretty good; it'd catch 9/10 adverts quite well, and the occasional blip
<Seeker`> but i've reverted to using manual 30-second seek through adverts now :(
<Shadow__X> maybe the content providers are working harder to avoid getting flagged
<Seeker`> hmm, maybe
<Seeker`> still a pita :P
<RomioTango> hey guys I just tried to install the mythbuntu reps .deb however my x crashed in the process.. I then had to run dpkg --configure -a ... thinking it would allow me to go through all the same configuration sets later i told it not to upgrade the system to 0.24
<RomioTango> is there any way for me to reconfigure that .deb file so that it will upgrade to 0.24?
<Schmidt> What can I do to solve the problem with low volume in MythTV ? I tried internal player and mplayer but there is no difference. Music Player Daemon gets a decent volume. Any tips ?
<mrand> Schmidt: in the general setup, there is a screen that has two volume sliders.  Make sure the top one is turned up to 98 or 100%
<Schmidt> mrand: all my volumes are at max in alsamixer, should not be the problem
<mrand> Schmidt: the two sliders I'm talking about feed to alsamixer.  If they are too low, you won't hear anything.
<Schmidt> mrand: I'll have a look when I get home, I have heard of problems with AC3 5.1 streams to stereo stream giving low volumes, do you know anything about that/it ?
<joltman> can anyone tell me how to reset the password for MythBuntu's VNC from an SSH terminal?
<joltman> someone on the mailing list told me
<joltman> sudo x11vnc --storepasswd
<stanman> how do i 'import' movies into myth?
<stanman> i saw that videos needed to be in /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<stanman> is that the place to put video media?
<stanman> nudelsnack: got it up and running!
<Patrickdk> heh, just click the menu button (M?) and select scan
<stanman> Patrickdk: inside the mythbuntu Control Centre?
<tgm4883> stanman, yes, by default /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ is the correct directory
<tgm4883> you can add or change directories to watch in mythtv-setup for the video storage directory
<stanman> i added a directory (cause my /home is on it's own partition) but there are insufficient rights. chown it to mythtv:mythtv?
<stanman> how do i scan for video files?
<rhpot1991> m
<rhpot1991> then scan
<rhpot1991> if you have a menu button on your remote it should be mapped to that as well
<stanman> ? so i start the frontend, then hit "m" and scan?
<stanman> if I hit m in the frontend, i get a System Menu with an "about" and "cancel" button...
<mrand> stanman: go to the videos
<stanman> aaahhhh!
<stanman> thanks!
<stanman> so watching a movie on the frontend/backend machine works
<stanman> now for a frontend machine: i get a message: cannot connect to the backend server.
<stanman> hmm... i'll try it later...
<pkiller01> hi, i was wondering if it is possible to have mythbuntu work with an avermedia trinity dvb-t/dvb-s
<pkiller01> i didnt install it yet, if someone has some experience with that card it would be much aprisciated
<pkiller01> !time
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about time
<mrand> pkiller01: the number of people in this channel that are likely to have experience with that card probably approaches zero.  I'd look on the mythtv wiki or search the mythbuntu forums and mythtv-users mailing list.
<pkiller01> thank you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-13
<_Techie_> i had xbmc live working fine, and ever since i was fiddling around with mythtv via the mythbuntu-desktop package, things havent been right since
<_Techie_> is there any way to remove mythbuntu-desktop and switch back to xbmc-live without screwing everything up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-14
<ac00perw> Does anyone have a good guide for performing a clean install of Mythbuntu? I prematurely upgraded to 10.10 and want to return to 10.04 and restore my mythtv settings/setup. I have all my files on a separate drive and will backup the DB to that drive as well.
<tgm4883> ac00perw, I don't think there is a guide for that sort of thing. You will want to install 10.04, upgrade to mythtv 0.23.1 (or 0.24), restore the database and mysql.txt files
<tgm4883> that should get you pretty close
<tgm4883> IIRC, -bare backs up everything you would need (except media)
<ac00perw> ah- mysql.txt. thanks. my media should be fine if it's on a separate drive, right?
<tgm4883> yea as long as you don't format it
<tgm4883> the separate drive that is
<ac00perw> am I crazy to do this? I have had a lot of issues getting lirc and audio over hdmi to work. not sure why i upgraded in the first place. it was working just fine, it's just that upgrade mgr kept nagging
<mishehu> yo yo.
<mishehu> so for ivtv cards, are the ivtv utilities still necessary?   it's been ages since I touched this pvr-250 card...
<rhpot1991> mishehu: it should just work
<mishehu> ok
<mishehu> it does seem to, but I don't know if it's picking up on the composite instead of the coax
<mishehu> let me try again, I just made a change
<mishehu> gotta do some dumping of old vhs family tapes...   easiest way - dig up the old pvr250 and load up mythbuntu 10.10 :-)
<rhpot1991> mishehu: in mythtv-setup you define what input to use for what
<mishehu> ok interesting...
<mishehu> I get audio but no video.
<mishehu> and that's just when I cat /dev/video0 > some_file.mpg
<mishehu> ok this is driving me batty.  on my pvr 250 card, I can get video but no audio on the coax, and I can get audio but not video on the composite...
<stuartm> any idea how I can solve the super-tiny fonts issue that continually bites me with mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> tiny fonts where?
<stuartm> with many applications, including gnome itself (but oddly not the update manager)
<stuartm> the fonts are unreadable, 3-4 pixels high
<stuartm> I've had this issue with ubuntu on the TV time and time again, it's always been annoying but since 99% of the time I configure it via ssh and it's running mythfrontend it hasn't been something I _need_ to solve
<stuartm> only now I'm trying to use VLC, vlc doesn't deinterlace by default and I cannot fix it because the UI is unusable
<stuartm> I can't even fix the font issue via the gnome/other UI because I can't read it to find the appropriate setting
<stuartm> right this moment I'll settle for the name of a DVD playing application which does deinterlace by default (and not mythfrontend since we're stuck with 0.23 which has DVD related bugs which were fixed in 0.24)
<stuartm> ok, fixed it :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-15
<RomioTango> hey guys I recently set up a new server running Mythbuntu 10.10   mythtv v 0.24.. my mobo has an integrated ati radeon HD 4250  just wondering if anyone could help me get audio out via hdmi
<RomioTango> if i address the audio by the hw: 1,3 configuration it works to push audio thru specific applications which allow me to set the audio device that way (mythtv/vlc) however i am unable to get the desktop environment itself to push audio via hdmi
<Seeker`> should mythvideo automatically download banners?
<Seeker`> if you press 'W' that is
<patdk-lap> if they exist, and if it finds a match
<Seeker`> patdk-lap: its not found any for any of my movies
<mishehu> is v4l2-ctl not an application normally in the repos?  I can't seem to find it.  I want to set some params on my pvr250 so that I can just dump video from a vcr by cat'ing the dev out to a file.
<mishehu> omg I'd love to give the authors of v4l2ucp a harsh lesson in the concepts of UI design
<mishehu> you can't set parameters that you cannot view on your screen!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-16
<tanjeff> Hi. I just installed mythbuntu 10.10 and have it basically running, except for the remote control.
<tanjeff> I use the Nova-T card as remote, and when I press buttons, I get keystrokes, even without lircd running.
<tanjeff> The problem is that 50% of the buttons don't generate keypresses (I look at it with xev) and that I don't get any lirc events (irw doesn't show any output)
<tanjeff> I just don't understand how things works. I'm used to lircd and don't know why keyboard events are being generated...
<tanjeff> ...and why no lirc events are being generated at all, not even for the "working" buttons.
<mrand> tanjeff: remote support was pulled into the linux kernel, I believe including the kernel that comes with 10.10
<mrand> there is a way to suspend the kernel remote support though, so you can revert to lirc if need be
<tanjeff> I see.
<tanjeff> Well, I would like to use the kernel support (in fact I would like to go go the easier way ;-)).
<tanjeff> Is there a way to configure the remote somehow, so that the missing buttons start to work?
<tanjeff> Or, can you give me a link to some documentation or something?
<mrand> I'm trying to find something... not having much luck thus far.  If you can stay online for a while, superm1` might know.
<mrand> One thing:  "echo -rc-6 > /sys/.../protocols" will turn off the in-kernel rc6 decoder
<tanjeff> No, problem, I can wait for a while.
<tanjeff> mrand: found ./devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:00.2/rc/rc0/protocols, but writing to it fails with "bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument"
<mrand> tanjeff: I had hoped to play around with this on my test machine over the past several months, but work has preempted that - so unfortunately I'm still running 10.04
<tanjeff> As far as I see, lirc was basically moved into the kernel. Seems not be rocket science, after all.
<mrand> tanjeff: yeah, jarod is in charge of both, and they want the transition to be as seemless as possible.  lirc-mceusb to become mceusb, etc.
<tanjeff> mrand: next problem, I'm sorry. My mythtvfrontend says "database has a newer TC schema (1264) than expected (1254)"
<tanjeff> Is there an easy way to re-init the database or so?
<tanjeff> I have no recordings to loose
<tanjeff> And I touched nothing, of course ;-)
<qwebirc81171> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Lachdanan> Hi Any/Everyone
<mrand> tanjeff: hrm.  that shouldn't be necessarily.  I'd just make sure everything is updated to the latest 0.24-fixes from the PPA
<tanjeff> Oh dear, I'm quite a newbie at mythbuntu. I just updated my system using synaptic. Do I need additional repositories?
<tanjeff> BTW, my version is 0.23.1+fixes26437-0ubuntu1
<Lachdanan> I'm running (or trying to run) a brand new installation (i've just reinstalled it for the 5th time) of Mythbuntu 10.10 with a Hauppauge 1300 tv tuner card.  And do I have some problems!  The most recent one is that when I try and click on WATCH TV to see if my channel setup actually worked this time, I get:  "Could not connect to the master backend server - is it running?"  The IP address under GENERAL in the Backend setup i
<tanjeff> mrand: Found the mythbuntu-repos package. I didn't know about it before. Now upgrading to 0.24...
<mrand> tanjeff: sorry - was away.  That's what you want - it's got numerous bug fixes
<mrand> Lachdanan: Is message was too long and was cut off after GENERAL.  Is your backend running?  Also check your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log for any warnings/error/messages.
<mrand> Gotta run for now
<tanjeff> The thing I mostly fear are updates - I have a wife sitting in front of the box and expecting things to work ;-)
<Lachdanan> Further to that, when I try running "mythbackend" from terminal I get:  Failed to bind port 6543.  Exiting"
<tanjeff> mrand:  thanx for the help
<Lachdanan> mrand:  i am a TOTAL linux novice and got mythbuntu after a friend recommended it - and I'm slowly wanting to tear my hair out - but now I am intrigued :(
<Lachdanan> If you'd be willing to assist, and you can give me a time when you'd be back I would really appreciate assistance
<mrand> Lachdanan: others people on the channel should be able to help over the course of the day.  you don't normally launch mythbackend by yourself... instead, it is launched as a background "service"  If you don't already have it, make sure you try out mythbuntu-control-centre
<Lachdanan> mrand, i know, i've killed it from terminal and tried starting it to see if it'd "go" - but it obviously doesnt
<Lachdanan> i do have the control centre and when i try the TEST button on the SQL tab, it tests OK
<tanjeff> Hm, updated to 0.24, now mythfrontend wants to update my database schema from 1032 to 1038. I didn't do it yet, and TV works now.
<tanjeff> Is it a good Idea to update?
<mrand> tanjeff: yes, that's normal.   Lachdanan: sudo service mythtv-backend start is how you launch it.
<mrand> Ok, off like a prom dress.
 * mrand away
<Lachdanan> lemme try
<Lachdanan> nope, same error when trying to WATCH TV
<Lachdanan> I'm quickly going to put the mythbuntu pc online - will be back shortly
<Lachdanan> Im back
<Bennage> Hi all...
<Bennage> Can Mythbuntu use a Blu-ray drive?
<thunwind> hi all, I just upgraded from 0.23 -> 0.24, ran myth-setup on BE and am trying to connect my FE using MCC, but I can't get past mysql security pin (0000 check via BE/mysql and mythtv-setup)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-10
<slacker-> hi
<slacker-> I just installed mythbuntu-desktop on my otherwise freshly installed system
<slacker-> i'm getting the following error in x-0-greeter.log
<slacker-> [+0.02s] DEBUG: Connected version=1.0.6 default-session=mythbuntu hide-users=false has-guest-account=false
<slacker-> [+0.02s] CRITICAL: Settings schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background' is not installed
<slacker-> I don't understand why it would want the gnome stuff with greeter-session=unity-greeter
<slacker-> alright, I changed greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter which got it going but the desktop just looks like a normal xfce now. Nothing like the pictures on the website
<slacker-> a normal xfce desktop with lots of launchers with broken icons in fact
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-11
<mat619> Hey folks, I need your help. On my Mythbuntu 10.10 the visualizations in mythmusic don't seem to work - they all (except for the glxgears-based thing, which is the only one working!) just show the first initial frame or maybe sometimes two frames, then freeze. Any ideas? thanks in advance!
<gregL> mat619, Currently Mythmusic is going through a re-write..The author is committing fixes daily..I would wait a few weeks too see if things are ironed out.. I think trying to troubleshooting  Mythmusic till then will  lead to nothing but frustration..
<mrand> gregL: that is going to be in 0.25 only.
<mrand> I don't know if mat619 was using 0.25 or 0.24
<pyther> Hello
<pyther> Is it possible to modify the live cd so I can include an extra icon on the desktop?
<superm1> pyther: yeah that's possible
<superm1> pyther: depends on how much effort you want to make for it to happen though
<superm1> pyther: if this is just for a one off effort, it might make more sense to just write it to a USB stick using usb-creator and set the option that lets it "save settings"
<pyther> superm1: makes sense, I ended up installing it to the drive
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-12
<dragonunderling> I get the error:The MySQL plugin is not fully filled out.
<dragonunderling> Please complete it before proceeding. When trying to apply changes in Mythbuntu Control Center. How to fix it?
<dragonunderling> Im usuing Ubuntu 10.04 and MythTV .24... Im off to bed and will leave this up.. I will check back in the morning.
<foer> Anybody here ?
<foer> bye leaving.
<hipitihop> I'm trying to install an app which needs to create another DB on mySQL. How do I find out the correct credentials to authorise creation of another DB
<superm1> hipitihop: the mysql root password should have been set to your user password at install
<superm1> or you can use the debian maintainer account to create the DB
<hipitihop> superm1, yes indeed have confirmed that now. many thanks
<superm1> cool, good
<mat619> Hey guys! Just noticed my fresh out-of-the-box install of Mythbuntu 11.10 crashes each time I play a WMA file in MythMusic. Any ideas what could cause this?
<mat619> Sorry, internet connection dropped me once again...
<superm1> mat619: best thing to do is load up autobuilds first and see if it's still happening with the latest build
<superm1> if it does, then follow steps 1-4 at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Ubuntu_packages
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Debugging - MythTV Official Wiki
<mat619> okay, thanks superm1, will try that
<mrand> mat619: depending on the complexity of the bug, it might or might not get addressed, since as mentioned yesterday, mythmusic is going through a complete re-write.
<rhpot1991> I'd recommend not using wma too, but thats your call in the end
<Unguided> Does anyone have a minute for a question please?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please feel free to ask your question without asking if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgm4883> Unguided, didn't give us much of a choice there did you?
<Unguided> I thought I did. If no one answered then I would have assumed everyone was busy.
<Unguided> I think I got it figured out in the mythtv-users channel.
<Unguided> tgm4883: thank you for the reply.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-13
<dekarl> superm1: I'm trying to build master with a patch but it appears as if the mythbuntu patches need a bump, is that correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/802712/ when trying to build with http://code.mythtv.org/trac/attachment/ticket/7701/0001-unbreak-the-channels.conf-importer-for-DVB.patch
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rileyp> why would irexec commands collate until I close mythtv
<rileyp> Im using lucid
<rileyp> and then when I close myth all the commands occur
<rileyp> 2.6.32-26-generic
<sabhain> anyone running a HD HomeRun?  Old one, not Prime.
<likwid--_> i use to.  didnt have any trouble with mythbuntu
<sabhain> i've been using one for about 5 years i think.  Suddenly I have this wierd behavior where one of the tuners won't work for scheduled recordings.
<sabhain> Works fine with live TV.  The 2nd tuner works fine for both live TV and Scheduled recordings.
<sabhain> But Tuner 1 now doesn't record scheduled programs anymore.  Just sits there as "Tuning" when you look at th eprogram in the guide.
<sabhain> The system thinks it's recorded, it's in the list, but returns the dreaded "file for that recording cannot be found" message.
<sabhain> I've tried kicking the backend (don't typically reboot it regularly) and power cycling the HDHR .. but no luck.
<sabhain> Strange to me that LiveTV would work ..
<likwid--_> possibly could try #hdhomerun . maybe one of the devs have seen the behavior before
<likwid--_> or #mythtv-users
<likwid--_> i dont think its related to mythbuntu in this sense
<likwid--_> tried applying new firmware to the prime?
<likwid--_> or reconfiguing the prime in the mythbackend?
<sabhain> That's my next step.  It's NOT a prime .. just the old QAM dual tuner version.
<likwid--_> oh right not prime
<likwid--_> but if its been that long there are definltey updates to the hdhomerun
<likwid--_> not sure if myth tv itself has had updates concerning the hdhomerun that would affect it
<likwid--_> it uses from what i can tell, the same settings for the prime and regular versions
<likwid--_> so any code they added to increase the prime usage coudl affect the 2tuner version
<superm1> dekarl: that's weird, it doesn't look like your patch is touching configure
<superm1> dekarl: did you have another patch that was getting applied that might have been touching configure earlier on (besides the mythbuntu one)
<superm1> dekarl: oh i just checked master bzr, there was some fuzz on the patches
<superm1> i fixed the fuzz and pushed
<dekarl> superm1: thanks, strangly it appears to have not changed anything. don't have time to look into it more atm
<dekarl> will do so later or tommorow
<superm1> dekarl: hmm, you might have to manually quilt pop -a with the way it broke
<superm1> and/or git checkout -- .
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-15
<Philipp_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Philipp_> hi...i need help installing mythbuntu...anyone there?
 * ubuntuaddicted is away: I'm busy
 * ubuntuaddicted is away: leaving sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-07
<stuartm> I should be able to upgrade to mythbuntu (ubuntu) 12.04 via the CD?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> stuartm, I want to say yes, but I think there may have been a serious issue with that
<stuartm> can't do an online upgrade because it requires too much space (much more than previous upgrades)
<tgm4883> stuartm, where are your recordings stored? IIRC, the issue is that it wiped /var
<stuartm> not in /var :)
<tgm4883> then IIRC it should work. I think that was the only issue
<stuartm> ok thanks
<tgm4883> stuartm, hold up
<tgm4883> !bug 992241
<Zinn> Bug 992241 in mythbuntu "Upgrading using the live cd wipes /var/lib/mythtv/*" [Critical, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/992241
<tgm4883> That fix should be in 12.04.1
<tgm4883> it's not in the 12.04 release (although you probably have the 12.04.1 ISO if you downloaded it from the website
<tgm4883> after aug 23
<stuartm> tgm4883: thanks
<Igramul> Hi, I'm trying to get my remote to work. irw output looks find, I ran mythbuntu-lirc-generate, the config looks fine.
<Igramul> But the remote is not working. Any ideas how to proceed?
<Igramul> found it: it was a wrong lircd-socket configured in mythtv
<whyzzyrd> evening. Is there a howto to build a diskless slave backend and front end anywhere?
<whyzzyrd> the old docs for ltsp (--mythbuntu etc) don't appear to work any longer
<rhpot1991> whyzzyrd: as far as I'm aware those docs are considerably out of date
<whyzzyrd> ah, but so was my previously working system.. :)
<rhpot1991> IMO there is no reason to do diskless anymore, buy a $5 usb drive and be done with it
<whyzzyrd> I wanted to bump the kernel, but b0rked the whole contraption, so wanted to basically start again
<whyzzyrd> I suppose you have a point, but I've been doing diskless for some time, as it's less likely to be screwed up by the kids
<whyzzyrd> ironically, it was me that screwed it up though
<sabhain> whyzzrd you had a diskless slave backend??
<whyzzyrd> aye
<whyzzyrd> nfs back into the one with the disks
<tgm4883> Is there much of a chance that kinds would mess up a backend system?
<sabhain> I've been running 3 diskless frontends for several years, and just this past weekend started to contemplate adding a slave backend to my setup.
<sabhain> previous to using diskless server, I used to keep the / drive for all the front ends on the core, and get to them via an NFS boot
<sabhain> using /boot on a cflash drive
<sabhain> seems to me that grub2 killed any chance of that working again.
<whyzzyrd> I suppose if I explain it'd be easier. I had one "master" box, with 3T of disk in and one DVB-S Tuner. I also had a pair of diskless frontends. I wanted a pair of DVB-T tuners, and the frontends had slots (and proximate antenna cables)..
<whyzzyrd> so both my diskless frontends also became slave backends
<sabhain> did you add the backend components/setup from within the booted front end, or was there a way to do it through chroot?
<whyzzyrd> Next I bought a DVB-S2 card ... and needed a newer kernel than I had. So, I tried a rebuild.
<whyzzyrd> added it from within the booted front ned
<whyzzyrd> into the overlay fs
<sabhain> wow!  that's really cool.
<whyzzyrd> well, it was when it worked.
<sabhain> is diskless-server still a real package?
<whyzzyrd> Because the frontends had the same DVB-T cards in, the remote controls were even interchangeable
<whyzzyrd> in any case, I'd actually like to simply rebuild the mythbuntu-diskless boot images, and mount my old overlay onto the top of it.
<sabhain> which version?
<whyzzyrd> they were 11.x IIRC
<sabhain> and now, you're trying for 12.04?
<whyzzyrd> I need a 3.2 series kernel for the DVB-S2 card to be stable apparently
<sabhain> oof .. just checked my folder of resources for building the images, and the first 2 links are non-existant.  Wish I had webclipped those.
<whyzzyrd> it appears that it's all changed, and maybe not for the better as far as it 'just work'ing is concerned
<sabhain> I last did it on 10.04 LTS.  Last night I built a test system from spare parts (not one of my production units).  I think perhaps I'm going to have to prove I can do it on the offline system first.
<sabhain> for me the hardest part was always getting the PXE arguments working and passed correctly by my router to the front ends
<sabhain> you're having challenges actually building the ltsp?
<whyzzyrd> managed to get one of my ancient images to go, but I'd rather get a newer kernel into it
<whyzzyrd> it's building a mythbuntu LTSP that appears to be a problem now.
<whyzzyrd> there's no longer the "just build a mythbuntu" image option
<sabhain> whyzzyrd have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967811
<whyzzyrd> yeah, but that'll get me building a whole new way of it working, rather than an image that works the old way :)
<sabhain> agree .. this is not a good read.  I'm glad I jumped in here when I did.
<sabhain> would have waded into a disaster without know it!
<whyzzyrd> this sort of thing really dents the wife acceptance factor :)
<sabhain> you're not kidding.  And my kids don't know anything different.  They can't understand why they can't go to their friends' house and just cue up a movie.
 * sabhain longs for the days of laga
<whyzzyrd> does rather look like I'll have to bite the bullet and do iot properly though
<sabhain> ?properly?  .. Properly was with ltsp where you could update all the front ends at once.
<sabhain> ... of course once working, you NEVER update anything, lol.
<whyzzyrd> I did upgrade from 10 to 11 without great fanfare IIRC
<sabhain> I went from 8.04 to 10.04 and it was smooth.
<sabhain> now I think I want to be on 12.04 for some of the new netvision stuff and better vdpau with the video cards
<whyzzyrd> my front end's an atom, so no vpdau, but I've only got SD
<sabhain> seems like a few people have gotten the images to build out there, but the overlay changes don't stick for some reason.
<whyzzyrd> indeed, which is a pain
<whyzzyrd> though as rhpot1991 noted earlier, putting a $5 USB key in the back and booting off that does seem like a reasonably good option
<whyzzyrd> it's at least 100% understandable ..
<sabhain> .. yep .. pendulum swings I guess.  About 4 years ago here someone asked why I was messing around with NFS boot an not using diskless.
<sabhain> would minimyth work with a mythbuntu backend?
<whyzzyrd> can't see why it wouldn't
<whyzzyrd> uncharacteristically, given it took me so long to make all this fly in the first place, I actually took notes, and backups of the important bits ...
<sabhain> whyzzrd: this may give me some hope: http://www.mentby.com/Group/mythtv-users/best-optionshowto-for-diskless-frontends.html
<dkeith> hi
<dkeith> nm
<whyzzyrd> sabhain, that's a reasonably interesting read.
<whyzzyrd> If I find some time, I'll bring some more old junk home and build a test setup in my garage
<sabhain> I'll keep popping in here to see how it goes.  I have my "new-to-me" second hand HD-PVR to play with first, so it might be the weekend before I move on updating LTSP & my Core.
<whyzzyrd> it'll be longer away than that for me I think :)
<whyzzyrd> I've got it sortaworkign
<whyzzyrd> with an old image I kept for a rainy day, and a 3.0 kernel
<sabhain> I'm game to try the fat-client thing being discussed here to get over the missing --mythbuntu argument.  But I probably won't spend more than a few sessions trying to get the NFS/Overlay thing working.
<sabhain> Could be USB drives for me after that.  I'm certain it'll be slower than the LAN though.
<whyzzyrd> without the NFS/Overlay, it's pretty much useless to me..
<whyzzyrd> USB drives will be slower than GE lan ..
<sabhain> and me too .. I have different remotes and varying hardware everywhere.
<whyzzyrd> I've tried to keep mine sane, but given it's mostly out of our dumpster pile at work :)
<whyzzyrd> the TV cards, of course, weren't though ...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-08
<bonelifer> I have a long standing FE/BE install. I just installed a s/be on a another computer it shows the recordings from the s/be in the Frontend on the combined install, but won't play it. just sort of freezes
<qwebirc18997> I'm running mythbuntu 10.04 sound was working, now no audio when playing back a recording, VLC audio works fine.  The box is in production, currently recording "The Bachelor"!, so non-evasive configuration is wanted...thanks.
<tgm4883> qwebirc18997, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<qwebirc18997> I did.
<qwebirc18997> I have a nvidia GT2XX video card using HDMI audio.  VLC audio works.
<tgm4883> qwebirc18997, what changed between when it didn't work and when it does?
<qwebirc18997> Unfortunately I'm not sure, I had to replace my router and gigabit switch, so I had to reconfigure the backend IP address, other than that I'm not sure how the audio config got botched up.
<qwebirc18997> No audio out using Chrome flash youtube videos either...
<tgm4883> qwebirc18997, my guess is, that since it works outside of mythtv (in vlc) that all you need to do is go to the mythtv frontend audio config and select the right output
<qwebirc39183> I've tried just about every combination in the frontend setup...still no luck.
<qwebirc39183> How would I got about getting Pulse audio reconfigured?
<tgm4883> qwebirc39183, I don't think mythtv works with pulseaudio
<tgm4883> pretty sure not in 10.04
<qwebirc39183> k.
<qwebirc39183> I installed alsamixergui it throws an error when I tried to run it.
<tgm4883> what error?
<qwebirc39183> alsamixer function snd_mixer_load failed invalid argument
<tgm4883> qwebirc39183, weird, can you load alsamixer from the cmd line?
<qwebirc96084> command line doesn't work either.
<Shadow__X> was pixelation in the http stream fixed in .25-fixes?
<qwebirc26902> Just upgraded a couple of my boxes to 12.10 and have a couple questions / statements
<qwebirc26902> I've upgraded on of these boxes from 11.04....I did the lightdm switch at 11.10....gdm was still left behind and upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 brought back pulseaudio....I tracked it down to gdm still being installed but not in use
<qwebirc26902> I removed gdm and pulseaudio any everything is back to normal....just wondering if there's a way to prevent this
<qwebirc26902> My second comment is mythweb is broken going from 12.04 to 12.10...I needed to remove the & on line 50 of /usr/share/mythtv/bindings/php/MythBase.php and restart apache2....is this a mythbuntu bug or a myth bug?
<qwebirc26902> Oh....I'm on myth 0.25 for all of this
<qwebirc94248> iv just installed mythbuntu on a computer,im having trouble on install drivers for my graphics card please help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-09
<qwebirc27918> Hello - can do updates in Mythbuntu control center, cant switch repos, etc. New, fresh install. Related to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1045186  workaround run control center with sudo
<qwebirc27918> Sorry, CANT do updates
<qwebirc27918> cant do updates or add SW via Ubuntu Software Manager, CANT do updates via Update Manager
<qwebirc27918> Unless I run those this with sudo
<qwebirc27918> Suggestions for a long term fix?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-10
<qwebirc74729> Hi, I need help to choose a hd tuner
<rhpot1991> qwebirc74729: what are you looking to record and what is your source?
<qwebirc62201> I would like to buy a hd tuner ''Hauppauge 1213 WinTV-HVR2250 PCIe Dual TV Tuner''
<qwebirc62201> Will it work with mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> grumble, wait for an answer
<qwebirc3696> I would like to know if  the hd tuner I plan to buy will work with Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<rhpot1991> grrrr
 * rhpot1991 gets back from lunch
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ping
<tgm4883> dmfrey, when you download the schedule from the backend in the android app, are you just getting the basic info, or are you doing a details grab too (eg. for description)
<dmfrey> tgm4883, we are just doing the basic stuff right now
<dmfrey> it is quicker to download
<tgm4883> yea it is
<tgm4883> I was just wondering if that is why it took so long to run
<dmfrey> it is my thinking that eventually, we will be able to click on a episode in the guide, then do a quick download of the full program details
<dmfrey> i am going to be switching it at some point to load it into a content provider and not store the files
<tgm4883> I was just testing it in a unity scope and it goes from 20 seconds to 90 minutes on my laptop
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so is it just the slower processor on the phones that is causing it to take so long?
<dmfrey> i am still struggling with how to present it
<dmfrey> i think so
<dmfrey> it downloads really fast on my n7
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<tgm4883> takes forever on my nexus 4
<tgm4883> define really fast
<dmfrey> when I first installed the app on it, it took maybe 10 or so to do the whole 2 week guide
<tgm4883> 10 minutes?
<dmfrey> yes, sorry, forgot that part :)
<tgm4883> I wouldn't call that really fast :/
 * rhpot1991 agrees
<dmfrey> compared to what it was
<dmfrey> and it is only the first time through
<rhpot1991> doesn't seem like its /that/ much data to take that long
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I'm not a java programmer (I haven't done java since college), but mind if I take a look at that part?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: its on github you know?
<tgm4883> yea, but IDK where everything is on there
<tgm4883> I kinda looked a bit once
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so for my unity scope, currently I download everything in the background and stick it in a sqlite db, then just search the db
<dmfrey> yes, feel free to take a look
<tgm4883> it sounds like you are planning that, but it's all in files right now?
<dmfrey> let me find you the class
<dmfrey> right
<dmfrey> then it has to load the files, parse the json and render it
<dmfrey> db will be much faster...i hope
<dmfrey> https://github.com/MythTV-Clients/MythTV-Android-Frontend/blob/master/src/org/mythtv/service/guide/ProgramGuideDownloadService.java
<dmfrey> this is the one that is currently in use
<dmfrey> this is the new one that will load the data to the content provider
<dmfrey> https://github.com/MythTV-Clients/MythTV-Android-Frontend/blob/master/src/org/mythtv/service/guide/ProgramGuideDownloadServiceNew.java
<dmfrey> you should probably pull down the whole code base so you can link to any dependencies
<dmfrey> tgm4883, how are you planning on loading the interface from sqlite
<tgm4883> dmfrey, loading the interface? I suppose you mean getting the right layout for a tv guide?
<dmfrey> it is not a straight forward join between the channels and programs as it has to span across time
<dmfrey> yes, in your unity lense
<dmfrey> i am thinking it will be possible in android to generate list of channels
<dmfrey> somehow maintain a link of timeslot headers
<dmfrey> and then only load from the db what is on the screen and try to no load the whole guide for the timeslot range
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yea, I'm not doing that part. There is a developer working on layout stuff for Ubuntu TV that should resolve that
<tgm4883> so I'll just pass along starttime/endtime/etc
<dmfrey> gotcha
<tgm4883> haven't figured out how we'll display search results though
<tgm4883> probably similiar to how it's done with videos currently with just a tile
<dmfrey> other thing is the programs aren't always going to be a standard width
<dmfrey> i.e. half hour, hour, multi-hour programs
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yea, my initial thoughts were  doing 5 minute increments in a table like structure
<tgm4883> and then taking as many as necessary for width
<qwebirc76931> Can anyone help me downgrade from 0.25 to 0.24? I've just reinstalled Mythbuntu but now it says my database is too old, and I need to run mythtv-setup for versions 22,23,24 instead.
<qwebirc76931> I've tried setting the repos in Mythbuntu Control Centre, but can only select 25 and upwards.
<qwebirc76931> I've also done sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.24
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-11
<dekarl> superm1: tgm4883: can you redirect http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/recipes to https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/development/recipes (or whatever the new beautified URL of the new location is)?
<superm1> dekarl: probably
<superm1> tgm4883: do you know how to?
<tgm4883> superm1, dekarl I don't see a way to just link the page there like we did before. I've implemented another fix though, how is that?
<superm1> w4m
<dekarl> tgm4883: looks good. ty, I don't have to update the tickets etc. now :)
<tgm4883> dekarl, just let me know any more that I need to add a redirect for
<dekarl> tgm4883: the other ones (repos) I know of do work. Is there not some statistic with all the 404s?
<tgm4883> dekarl, oh, you mean I should actually look at that info ;)
<dekarl> crazy idea, I know ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-12
<qwebirc89250> Hello I am looking to convert my existing old Windows xp box into a machine that I can connect to the internet and TV. Mainly to view online video's . I am looking to use mythbuntu as the OS for that.  Is that a good idea? Secondly do i need to format my windows machine or will this work as a muly-boot system when I get a choice on startup to boot with mythbuntu or windows?
<Shadow__X> qwebirc89250: which online videos do you want to watch and how do you plan to connect the computer to your tv
<Shadow__X> also do you plan to record tv?
<qwebirc59685> No I dont plan on doing recording. I plan on connection it using a mini USB to HDMI cable.
<Shadow__X> i am not sure if that connection will work in linux for starters, also if all you do is plan to watch online videos take a look at xbmc or something like that as it is probably better suited for your usage. Mythtv is really about recording so if you dont plan to record everything its kind of a waste imo
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-13
<qwebirc56702> Hallo! I need advice about mythexport
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-06
<gilsr> I have a touchscreen mounted between my elliptical and treadmill. Works well except I have to stop, go to the keyboard or get my phone to go back a screen. I was looking at modifying a theme, maybe I should ask can it be done or ,better, done before?
<gilsr> That is I would like to add a button to add this function. Maybe just send an esc key press?
<superm1> gilsr: sounds like a fun little project
<superm1> not really sure how it's best done though
<gilsr> Yes I was hoping it had been done already.  If not I'll try to do it myself. Since I know very little about how the frontend works it will be a slow process.
<superm1> there's a mythtv-theming IRC channel
<superm1> they might be able to help you a bit
<superm1> as well as http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythUI_Theme_Development
<gilsr> Ok, thanks for the direction. I had found the theme wiki page and a tutorial but ran into questions right away.  I'll try the irc channel.
<Jay2k1> or maybe you can find some driver or application that allows you to use gestures and define a gesture to send an esc keypress
<gilsr> I did try a gesture app but I couldn't get it to work. Again, possibly my ignorance but I assumed it had something with the mouse going through the mythtv layer first. it seemed to recognize a click but not the drag.
<gilsr> Well, I went back to the gesture app after giving it some thought and got it to record the gesture.  Will continue on this path, see if it work with the frontend started.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-07
<gilsr> Solution found.  Can now use gesture (Easystroke) to input esc through touchscreen.  Problem was my misunderstanding of how to set it up and a flaky USB cable. Works good!! Probably can come up with some other uses of gestures. Thanks for listening and the suggestions.
<qwebirc76764> I am not super techie but I've been using Ubuntu for 4 years now. About months ago I installed Mythbuntu on one of my machines. Prior to installing Mythbuntu 10.??, I researched which tuner cards would work so I bought a Haupauge HVR-2250. I installed and it worked. Since then, I updated to Mythbuntu 12 and I cannot get the HVR-2250 to work. I've scoured the internet for hours and tried various technical procedures to ge
<qwebirc76764> my question is should I downgrade to Mythbuntu 10 or get a new Tuner Card? If I should downgrade to Mythbuntu 10 where I can get the download as I no longer have the ISO? If I should get a new tuner card, what is the best dual tuner card for Mythbuntu? Any help would be appreciated.
<SteveGoodey> qwebirc76764: Hi, do you mind me asking. I take it that dmesg shows it being registered?
<qwebirc76764> I am not sure what that means but it seems that Mythbuntu sees it but the Mythtv does not. I apologize for my lack of tech.
<tgm4883> qwebirc76764, do we know if it works outside of mythtv?
<tgm4883> eg. can you test with cat?
<qwebirc76764> no. Is there an easy way to check that? But as I said Mythbuntu 10 saw it so its the hardware is probably working.
<tgm4883> qwebirc76764, do you know what device it's showing up as (eg. /dev/video0)?
<qwebirc76764> I appreciate all of you jumping in to help. But, you're asking me alot of questions I don't understand. But, I will say that I have looked on the internet and it appears that this is a common issue with the HVR-2250 and I have not seen any "Solved Cases". I may not have the tech skills to resolved on this chat .
<qwebirc76764> Why it works on one version and not a newer version is frustrating. So, on a simple basis, should I downgrade or get a new card?
<tgm4883> qwebirc76764, I would say new card, but that is just me
<tgm4883> since I doubt you can find 10.x anymore
<qwebirc76764> Do you have a suggestion of a Dual tuner card for Digital Broadcast?
<qwebirc76764> One that would not likely to get outdated soon like the HVR22-50 did?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-08
<sabhain> anyone having luck with the Android FE w/ HD recordings directly?
<sabhain> I'm wondering if the backend has to be tweaked to stream to these FE's ..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-05
<qwebirc21596> Hi, my STB has embedded linux 2.6 (BCM 400 GHz), so far i am able to reach telnet it, i can see its directories,transfer files, can someone help me how i can install mythbuntu or ubuntu, anything to make this STB useful
<tgm4883> qwebirc21596: you can't
<qwebirc21596> hmm, so there's nothing i can install like even a flash browser or youtube
<TheyCallMeBruce> Just checking to see if anyone has a moment to help me get the android remote enabled on my mythbuntu 14.04.1 frontend mythtv .27?
<Kwisher> TheyCallMeBruce: see here: https://code.google.com/p/mythdroid/wiki/UserGuide
<TheyCallMeBruce> Thanks Kwisher!  I'll give that a read!
<dmfrey> tgm4883, you around?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: yes
<dmfrey> i did a fresh install of mythbuntu 14.04.1 last night, scheduled a few recordings, then tried to initiate a HLS.  It looks like it works, but still is producing 0 byte files for all the .ts segments
<dmfrey> are you running .27 with the update repos enabled?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: yea I am
<dmfrey> or have you moved to .28?
<tgm4883> 0.27
<tgm4883> I don't use HLS though
<dmfrey> if you go in your browser to http://ip:6544
<tgm4883> sec
<dmfrey> then navigate down Api -> Examples -> HTTP Live Streaming
<dmfrey> click List Recordings
<dmfrey> select 1, then click Add Stream
<dmfrey> wait until it gets to about 2% then try to play it
<dmfrey> does it play, or do you get an error
<tgm4883> I'm at work, so I'm doing all this remotely. Can I just check the files?
<dmfrey> yes, just look in the streaming dir see if the .ts files are >0
<dmfrey> .m3u8 and .html have data, just not the .ts files
<dmfrey> if you click stop, the last file written has data
<dmfrey> the last .ts file i mean
<dmfrey> all the rest are 0
<dmfrey> I use the HLS so that I can provide the content to the Android app, currently going under a major rewrite
<tgm4883> My socks proxy apparenlty isn't working right now
<dmfrey> i just found something out
<dmfrey> i tried doing a hls on a mp4 file and it worked
<dmfrey> so it seems the hls is not working for mpg files from my hdhomerun prime anymore
<tgm4883> ok, I'm in. Let me try
<tgm4883> I can't even get it to add teh file
<dmfrey> do you have the streaming storage group setup?
<tgm4883> I believe so
<dmfrey> i just tried a mkv from my video library as well, same issue as mpg, 0 byte .ts files
<tgm4883> hmm, maybe not. All the files are in /home/mythtv/.mythtv/tmp/hls/
<tgm4883> all the .ts files are 0
<dmfrey> the fresh install created the streaming dir under /var/lib/mythtv and it looked to point to the right place mythtv-setup
<dmfrey> so that is the same issue i am seeing as well
<tgm4883> You are seeing it in the /home dir?
<dmfrey> no, in /var/lib/mythtv/streaming, but the .ts are all 0 byte
<dmfrey> i will throw a message to the mailing list to see if anyone else can confirm that this is occurring on their systems as well, outside of mythbuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-06
<qwebirc98148> a
<qwebirc98148> New to mythTV and attempting the 'easy' way... compiled all-in-one 14.0.4.  Install goes well until attempting to config backend.   On General, install will not allow edit of loopback 127.0.0.1, to real IP.
<dmfrey> anyone know how to disable the vision impaired audio track while playing a video in the video library?  This is only playing new as of a fresh install of 14.04.1
<dmfrey> this is occurring on mkv bluray rips
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-09
<Scopeuk> Hi all, can anyone tell me if libcec support is compiled in on the current .27 build?
<tgm4883> Scopeuk: I believe it is
<tgm4883> Scopeuk: actually, no it doesn't appear to be according to the logs
<Scopeuk> I just looked through --version and its not there
<Scopeuk> Hmm thats a pain
<tgm4883> Scopeuk: looks like it was causing lots of crashes
<Scopeuk> Ok use to be stable for me, stopped working a while ago, just started digging into it. Guess its source build or workaround with lirc etc
<superm1> the problem was causing people specifically without hardware supported by libcec to crash
<superm1> it was fixed in a development version of libcec that was not yet released, probably is released now
<Scopeuk> Ahh yeh looks like .28 supports libcec2.
<tgm4883> Scopeuk: the bug was in libcec, I'm checking which version
<superm1> a majority of people don't have hardware supported by it, so we made a call that it's better to help the many than the few in terms of this crash
<tgm4883> 1.6.2 is the broken version.
<tgm4883> 1.6.3 fixes it
<Scopeuk> Superm1 thats perfectly reasonable
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-10
<Kichigai> Evening all. I'm not positive which version of Mythbuntu I'm running, but I know it's 0.27-fixes. My issues is I have only 12 days of listings from SchedulesDirect. I'm sure my subscription is good, and I'm up to date with the format change (otherwise I'd have been having problems months ago).
<Kichigai> Could anyone help me with unraveling this?
<tgm4883> Kichigai: uh, how many days are you expecting to have?
<Kichigai> 4
<Kichigai> *14
<tgm4883> I don't think we've ever had 14
<tgm4883> I know we don't have 14 now
<Kichigai> That's what ScheDir has delivered historically.
<Kichigai> Has that been a recent change?
<tgm4883> In Oct/Nov
<Kichigai> That might explain it then.
<Kwisher> mine has been regularly showing 13 since the change
<Kichigai> Kwisher, that's what I'd thought I had been seeing. Basically 14 days (minus a few hours).
<Kwisher> mine shows 12 right now
<tgm4883> There are a few factors in play here, mostly it's due to how the data gets put in place now
<tgm4883> SD gets a file with all of the data, by the time they get it, it's already a few hours old. They get this file once a day. Then once they have processed it and made it available (it's a pretty big file), your machine still has to check in and download it (which also usually happens once a day). Since the update only happens once a day, the most you would
<tgm4883> ever see is 14 (although that's highly unlikely), but the least you should see is 12 (depending on how long ago your system pulled an update from SD)
<tgm4883> If you see 11, I'd start looking into it
<tgm4883> But if you really want, you can start reviewing logs and seeing if it actually gathered any data (or if it failed) the last time it ran
<tgm4883> my gut tells me it's running fine though
<Kwisher> tgm4883: i agree
<tgm4883> At this point, I'm not even willing to look at the logs, unless you happen to be a wizard with the launchpad API
<tgm4883> or just python in general
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-12
<jarnos> Do you have to login in a backend machine before the backend starts?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-13
<jarnos> Strange. If I run "i3lock --dpms" as an autostarted script, it will not unlock with the correct password. If I start e.g. xtrlock same way, it works.
<jarnos> http://pastebin.com/Eg53qWXv Why does it still require authentication in media player?
<jarnos> !help mythweb
<jarnos> !help
<noaXess> hey ho.. where to post about xmltv,specially tv_grab_ch_search? cause tv.classic.search.ch isn't available and they switched to new layout, so grabber doesn't work anymore since 5.1.2016
<jsubl2> Just finished my first installed.  recording a show now.  Used your document.  very very easy
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-14
<noaXess> i use now tv_grab_eu_dotmedia and can fetch epg data successfully.. but with a time offset of +1h.. epg data for a show is eg: start="20160114090000 +0100" stop="20160114100000 +0100"
<noaXess> in mythtv show dos start at 0900... but it should start at 0800
<noaXess> what can i change to fix taht?
<jarnos_> Anyone else had such problems with aspect ratio? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/1520643
<qwebirc96225> Just ran updates on an Ubuntu 15.10 today and now the autostart of the backend fails.  I'm using this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14498772/ for my start file
<qwebirc96225> When I run "/etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start" it says [Ok] but the process isn't running
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-15
<jasonnz> tgm4883 superm1 have you seen this? http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/commits/594610 just tried to update today and it failed
<jasonnz> on 15.04 running 0.28
<jasonnz> sorry for the noise is see you've already fixed it but it's just not built yet
<jasonnz> tgm4883: now getting this when attempting to upgrade http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14503866/
<jasonnz> Think it should be this --> if [ ! -f "${NEWMYSQLCONFDIR}/mythtv.cnf"]; then
<jasonnz> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/638975/how-do-i-tell-if-a-regular-file-does-not-exist-in-bash
<jasonnz> After manually editing my file it installed but then the backend it's looking in the wrong path https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commit/5bdf696e5a6478908742b123cfc1a37ff551d1f9#diff-99738520dcfa64ded8fa7f273e36fbe5R10
<jasonnz> shouldn't have the "local" in it
<superm1> tgm4883: ^
<superm1> both those changes jasonnz mentiond look correct
<superm1> oh but you already fixed
<superm1> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commit/d0fe457164fc357ce250b5f5197a6ed256f2781b
<jasonnz> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commit/d0fe457164fc357ce250b5f5197a6ed256f2781b#diff-2a0def68bc88664e901630c9b624620cR64 The ! still needs to be inside the [ ] doesn't it?
<jasonnz> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/d0fe457164fc357ce250b5f5197a6ed256f2781b/deb/debian/mythtv-database.postinst#L64
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-16
<qwebirc64283> I'm a long time mythtv user (Fedora) but new to mythbuntu. Backend and frontends are working fine, storage groups look good, etc. but when I run backendsetup from the menu there are no tuners or storage groups. How can I get back to my running backend setup?
